# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Հանդուրժողականության սահմաններ

## Sophie

Պարզ է, շատ եք հավանում տրանսվիստիտներին հոմոսեքսուլաներին չգիտեմ էլ ովքեր էին այդ ցուցակում: Շատ հանդուրժողական եք, ազատամիտ: Ծաղրում էք բոլոր պահպանողական մտածելակերպով մարդկանց՞ անհանդուրժողական և նեղմիտ են նրանք:  Իսկ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում պեդոֆիլներին: Մի 10 տարի հետո էլ երևի դա ձեզ համար նորմալ կլինի: Կամ չգիտեմ դրանց ոնց են ասում, որ իրենք էլ կենդանիների հետ են սիրում: Նույքան հանդուրժող եք? թե տարբերություն կա?

*Մոդերատորական.** Հետևյալ գրառումներն առանձնացվել են «Եվրատեսիլ 2014» թեմայից: Քանի որ առաջին գրառման մեջ որևէ հստակ հարցադրում չկա, ավելացնեմ, որ թեմայում կարող ենք քննարկել, թե ընդհանրապես որո՞նք են հանդուրժողականության սահմանները, ի՞նչ երևույթների նկատմամբ կարելի է տոլերանտ լինել, ինչի՞ նկատմամբ ոչ:

Խնդրում եմ, զերծ մնալ վիրավորական գրառումներից:*

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (15.05.2014), Marduk (15.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարզ է, շատ եք հավանում տրանսվիստիտներին հոմոսեքսուլաներին չգիտեմ էլ ովքեր էին այդ ցուցակում: Շատ հանդուրժողական եք, ազատամիտ: Ծաղրում էք բոլոր պահպանողական մտածելակերպով մարդկանց՞ անհանդուրժողական և նեղմիտ են նրանք:  Իսկ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում պեդոֆիլներին: Մի 10 տարի հետո էլ երևի դա ձեզ համար նորմալ կլինի: Կամ չգիտեմ դրանց ոնց են ասում, որ իրենք էլ կենդանիների հետ են սիրում: Նույքան հանդուրժող եք? թե տարբերություն կա?


Գրողը տանի, ինչքան նման են բոլոր հոմոֆոբական փաստարկները  :Jpit: 

Սոֆի ջան, պեդոֆիլիան համարվում ա հանցագործություն, այ էդ քո չսիրած Եվրոպայում խստագույնս պատժվում ա պեդոֆիլը, ի տարբերություն քո սիրելի ավանդապաշտ ՀՀ-ի, որտեղ մաքսիմում երկու տարի են տալիս պեդոֆիլին: Պեդոֆիլիան նրանով ա տարբերվում միասեռականությունից ու մնացած բոլոր սեռական կողմնորոշումներից, որ գործ ա ունենում երեխայի հետ, որը դեռ իրավասու չէ ինքն իր համար որոշումներ կայացնելու, այսինքն՝ բռնություն է կիրառվում նրա հանդեպ, մինչդեռ միասեռական կապը տեղի է ունենում երկու կողմերի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ: Հետևաբար, պեդոֆիլիան համեմատելի է բռնաբարության, ոչ թե միասեռականության հետ: 

Հույս ունեմ՝ պարզ բացատրեցի, բայց եթե հարցեր կան, խնդրեմ, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Bujak2012 (19.05.2014), Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Chuk (15.05.2014), E-la Via (16.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), erexa (15.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), ivy (15.05.2014), Jarre (15.05.2014), Lílium (16.05.2014), Ruby Rue (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Աթեիստ (15.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.05.2014), մարիօ (16.05.2014), Մինա (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Նիկեա (31.05.2014), Ուլուանա (16.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Sophie

> Գրողը տանի, ինչքան նման են բոլոր հոմոֆոբական փաստարկները 
> 
> Սոֆի ջան, պեդոֆիլիան համարվում ա հանցագործություն, այ էդ քո չսիրած Եվրոպայում խստագույնս պատժվում ա պեդոֆիլը, ի տարբերություն քո սիրելի ավանդապաշտ ՀՀ-ի, որտեղ մաքսիմում երկու տարի են տալիս պեդոֆիլին: Պեդոֆիլիան նրանով ա տարբերվում միասեռականությունից ու մնացած բոլոր սեռական կողմնորոշումներից, որ գործ ա ունենում երեխայի հետ, որը դեռ իրավասու չէ ինքն իր համար որոշումներ կայացնելու, այսինքն՝ բռնություն է կիրառվում նրա հանդեպ, մինչդեռ միասեռական կապը տեղի է ունենում երկու կողմերի փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ: Հետևաբար, պեդոֆիլիան համեմատելի է բռնաբարության, ոչ թե միասեռականության հետ: 
> 
> Հույս ունեմ՝ պարզ բացատրեցի, բայց եթե հարցեր կան, խնդրեմ, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


հա փաստորեն կարևորը համաձայնություննա: Իսկ ինչ կասեք պոռնիկների մասին որոնք իրենց համաձայնությամբ և դիմացնի սիրում են շատ զուգընկերներ ունենալ: Դա էլ հո բռնություն չի? Ամեն ինչ տեղիա ունենում փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ:

----------

Marduk (15.05.2014)

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ եթե օրինակ հաջորդ տարի Եվրատեսիլում մի աղջիկ երգի մի երգ նվիրված իր հորը ասենք թե նա ինչպես է սիրահարված իր սեփական հորը և ինչպիսի գիշերնեն են նրանք ունեցել փոխադարձ համաձայությամբ: Երկուսն էլ չապահաս ոչ մեկին վատություն չեն անում ոչ մեկի իրավունքը չեն ոտնահարում: Դե ասեք ինչպես կընդունեք?

----------

Marduk (15.05.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> հա փաստորեն կարևորը համաձայնություննա: Իսկ ինչ կասեք պոռնիկների մասին որոնք իրենց համաձայնությամբ և դիմացնի սիրում են շատ զուգընկերներ ունենալ: Դա էլ հո բռնություն չի? Ամեն ինչ տեղիա ունենում փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ:


Sophie, պեդոֆիլիան ու մարմնավաճառությունը ընդանհրապես ի՞նչ կապ ունեն սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sophie

Հետաքրքիր է ասենք եթե ձեր հարևանը տրանսվիստիտ և համասեռամոլ լինի դուք նրա հետ հաճույքով կշփվեք կընկերանաք, իսկ այն մյուս հարևանը որ քնում է իր հոր կամ մոր հետ միգուցե այլասերված լինի ձեզ համար թե ոչ? Եթե այո ապա որ օրենքով? չէ որ դուք նման օրենքներ չէք ընդունում ձեզ համար մեկ է թե ով ում հետ է քնում կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ լինի : Պատասխանեք էլի ուզում եմ հասկանամ էդ սահմանը որնա էլի, տարբերությունը?

----------


## Sophie

> Sophie, պեդոֆիլիան ու մարմնավաճառությունը ընդանհրապես ի՞նչ կապ ունեն սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ:


Շատ մեծ կապ ունի ձեր հանդուժողականության հետ: Եթե մեկն ընդունում եք մյուսին էլ պետք է դեմ չլինեք:

----------


## Sophie

> էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս թեմայի հետ…


Միթե կապ չտեսաք? թե քանի որ պատասխան չունեք ուրեմն կապ չկա: Ձեր համար կոնչիտան նորմալ է կարա օրինակ ծառայի ձեր երեխաների համար, որովհետև դուք դա նորմալ էք ընդունում: Իսկ եթե դա նորմալ է ուրեմն նույն հաջողությամբ իմ ասած դեպքն էլ է նորմալ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սոֆի, դու իսկականի՞ց չես տարբերում քրեական հոդվածը «բարոյական» նորմից, թե՞ հակաճառելու համար ես տենց արտահայտվում։

Հայաստանում և եվրոպայում արգելվում է  պոդեֆիլիան, քրեորեն։
Հայաստանում արգելվում է մարմնավաճառությունը, քրեորեն
Եվրոպայում, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, արգելվում է ինցեստը (սեռական կապն ազգականների միջև), քրեորեն։

Իսկ ինչը արգելված չի, թույլատրված ա, ու գլուխը պատով ա տալիս էն մարդը, որ պտի իրա «բարոյական» նորմերից հելնելով ինձ արգելի։

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Bujak2012 (19.05.2014), Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Mephistopheles (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Մինա (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Հետաքրքիր է ասենք եթե ձեր հարևանը տրանսվիստիտ և համասեռամոլ լինի դուք նրա հետ հաճույքով կշփվեք կընկերանաք, իսկ այն մյուս հարևանը որ քնում է իր հոր կամ մոր հետ միգուցե այլասերված լինի ձեզ համար թե ոչ? Եթե այո ապա որ օրենքով? չէ որ դուք նման օրենքներ չէք ընդունում ձեզ համար մեկ է թե ով ում հետ է քնում կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ լինի : Պատասխանեք էլի ուզում եմ հասկանամ էդ սահմանը որնա էլի, տարբերությունը?


Հարգելի Sophie, ի տարբերություն քեզ, երբ ես շփվում եմ ինչ որ մեկի հետ չեմ հետաքրքրվում իրա սեռական կյանքով, որ հետո որոշեմ շփվել իր հետ թե չէ։

Իսկ եթե իմանամ, ապա սիրով կշարունակեմ շփվել այն մարդու հետ, ով մարմնավաճառ է, միասեռական, ով փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ քնում է իր իր չափահաս եղբոր, քրոջ, մոր կա հոր հետ։

Էլի կա՞ն հարցեր։

ՀԳ՝ ու հիշիր մի բան, ստեղ կարևորը արարքի հետ համաձայն լինելը չի։ Առաջինը բռնություն չանելն ա, երկրորդն էլ ընդունելը ու հասկանալը, որ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ տարբեր են։ Ու դու իրավունք չունես իմ կյանքի մեջ կղկղելու իմ տարբերության պատճառով։

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Bujak2012 (19.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), Freeman (15.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Lílium (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Աթեիստ (15.05.2014), Մինա (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Նարե91 (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Չափահաս հեր ու աղջիկ կարան իրար հետ սեքս անեն։ Խի են իրա՞նց դատում, երկուսն էլ համաձայն են չկա բռնություն։

Համ էլ ով ասաց որ էրեխեքը սեքս չեն ուզում, 14 տարեկան աղջիկներ կան որ համաձայն են սեքսի, հիմա դա պեդոֆիլիա է՞

----------


## Jarre

> Չափահաս հեր ու աղջիկ կարան իրար հետ սեքս անեն։ Խի են իրա՞նց դատում, երկուսն էլ համաձայն են չկա բռնություն։
> 
> Համ էլ ով ասաց որ էրեխեքը սեքս չեն ուզում, 14 տարեկան աղջիկներ կան որ համաձայն են սեքսի, հիմա դա պեդոֆիլիա է՞


Իսկ խի՞ են Հյուսիսային Կորեայում մահապատժի ենթարկում այն բանի համար, որ կնոջ ծիծիկների ֆորման շորի տակից երևում ա։

Ու էտ հարցդ տալուց մի բան էլ հիշիր, որ քո ու իմ տատիկիների տատիկները կամ մամաները (չփորձե՛ս անձնականցնել գրառումս, փաստ ա, որ ընդամենը հարյուր տարի առաջ հայերի մոտ ընդունված ա եղել էտ տարիքում ամուսնանալը) տասնչորս տարեկանից էին ամուսնանում։ Հիմա ի՞նչ։ Մենք ազգովի պեդոֆիլ ենք եղե՞լ։

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Lílium (16.05.2014), Mephistopheles (15.05.2014), Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Աթեիստ (15.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Նարե91 (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Jarre

Ես կխնդրեյի էդ լիբերալ  տրյուկները չկիրառել։ Հենց նեղն եք ընկնում Հյուսիսային Կորեային եք օգնության կանչում։
Ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս խի՞ եք արգելում սեքսը հոր ու աղջկա միջև եթե չկա բռնություն։ 
*
Ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ։*

----------

Sophie (15.05.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Շատ մեծ կապ ունի ձեր հանդուժողականության հետ: Եթե մեկն ընդունում եք մյուսին էլ պետք է դեմ չլինեք:


Sophie, ինչ կա չկա իրար եք խառնում ու անիմաստ ծայրահեղացնում: Ոնց որ StrangeLittleGirl-ն արդեն ասեց պեդոֆիլիան հանցագործություն է և օրենքով պատժելի: Ոնց որ ասենք մարդասպանությունը: 
Մարմնավաճառությունը որոշ երկրներում օրենքով արգելված է, որոշներում` ոչ: Ամեն դեպքում մարմինը տվյալ մարդու սեփականությունն է և նա կարող է այն վաճառել, եթե ցանկանում է (իհարկե եթե դա չի հակասում տվյալ երկրի սահմանադրությանը): Դա մեր գործը չի: Էստեղ հաշվի չենք առնում թրաֆիքինգի դեպքերը, երբ մարդկանց ստիպում են մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվել: Կարծում եմ պետք չէ բացատրել, որ դա նույնպես քրեորեն պատժելի է: 

Իսկ սեռական կողմնորոշումը լրիվ առանձին թեմա է ու վերը նշվածների հետ ընդանհրապես կապ չունի և անիմաստ եմ գտնում էս թեմայում էդ մասին ծավալվելը:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Միշտել բոլոր տեսակի հոմո ներ եղել են, ու էլ ավելի բեթար, ասենք Հռոմում կամ հին Հունաստանում, ուղակի հիմա ինֆորմացիայի տարածումը էնքան մեծ ա որ ամենինչի մասին իմանում ես: Աբսուրդը էն ա որ դա մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս, ընդօրինակվում է ու արդարացվում, իսկ ավելի տխուրը որ հոմո-եսիմինչիկի շահերը ավելի շատ են պաշտպանվում քան սովորական նորմալ մարդու:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Jarre
> 
> Ես կխնդրեյի էդ լիբերալ  տրյուկները չկիրառել։ Հենց նեղն եք ընկնում Հյուսիսային Կորեային եք օգնության կանչում։
> Ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս խի՞ եք արգելում սեքսը հոր ու աղջկա միջև եթե չկա բռնություն։ 
> *
> Ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ։*


Ընկեր, ո՞վ ա արգելում։ Հայսատանում դա արգելված չի։
Եվրոպայում արգելված ա։ Դժգո՞հ ես, ցույցեր արա, հիմնավորի, պահանջի, թող արգելքը հանեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է ասենք եթե ձեր հարևանը տրանսվիստիտ և համասեռամոլ լինի դուք նրա հետ հաճույքով կշփվեք կընկերանաք, իսկ այն մյուս հարևանը որ քնում է իր հոր կամ մոր հետ միգուցե այլասերված լինի ձեզ համար թե ոչ? Եթե այո ապա որ օրենքով? չէ որ դուք նման օրենքներ չէք ընդունում ձեզ համար մեկ է թե ով ում հետ է քնում կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ լինի : Պատասխանեք էլի ուզում եմ հասկանամ էդ սահմանը որնա էլի, տարբերությունը?


Արդեն վերևում նշվեց, որ Հայաստանում մոր ու հոր հետ քնելն օրենքով արգելված չի, ի տարբերություն էն այլասերված Եվրոպայի, որտեղ արգելված ա, հետևաբար հանցագործություն ա:
Սոֆի, մարդու հետ շփվելուց ես ո՛չ իրա տրուսիկի մեջ եմ նայում, ո՛չ էլ անկողնու: Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ով ում հետ ա քնում, բայց այ եթե իմանամ, որ ինքն ուրիշի իրավունքները ոտնահարում ա, ես ամեն կերպ ոտքի կկանգնեմ, որ ինքը պատժվի:




> Չափահաս հեր ու աղջիկ կարան իրար հետ սեքս անեն։ Խի են իրա՞նց դատում, երկուսն էլ համաձայն են չկա բռնություն։
> 
> Համ էլ ով ասաց որ էրեխեքը սեքս չեն ուզում, 14 տարեկան աղջիկներ կան որ համաձայն են սեքսի, հիմա դա պեդոֆիլիա է՞


Մարդուկ, ինցեստը բավական բարդ թեմա ա, ի տարբերություն միասեռականության, որի մասին կարծես ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, բայց կարծես մարդիկ չեն ուզում ընդունել: Եթե թեմայի հետ կապված որևէ բան ունես, կարող ես մտնել այստեղ, արտահայտվել: Մասնավորապես, ինչպիսի՞ ազգակցական կապն ա համարվում ինցեստ, ինչու՞ ենք դրան դեմ ընդհանրապես և այլն: Բայց արդեն նշվեց նաև, որ էդ այլանդական Եվրոպայում, որտեղ Կոնչիտաներն են հաղթում Եվրատեսիլում, ինցեստն օրենքով արգելված ա, այսինքն՝ հայտնաբերելու դեպքում կպատժեն, իսկ մեր ավանդապաշտ, ընտանեկան արժեքներն ամենից վեր դասող հազարամյա երկրում արգելված չի, այսինքն՝ հայտնաբերելու դեպքում ոչ մի բան էլ չեն կարա անեն: Կարան հեր ու աղջիկ իրարից էրեխա ունենան, զագսում գրանցվեն-բան, ու իրավաբանորեն բան ասող չլինի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա տասնչորս տարեկանին, նախ նա դեռ չափահաս չի, որպեսզի ինքն իր համար որոշումներ ընդունի, իր համար պատասխանատու են ծնողները: Երկրորդ, դա պեդոֆիլիա չի, հեբոֆիլիա ա, որը մի քիչ տարբեր ա: Երրորդ, ինձնից ու քեզնից խելոք մարդիկ պեդոֆիլիայի համար հատուկ չափանիշներ են որոշել, մասնավորապես ըստ որոնց տասնութ ու տասնվեց տարեկանների միջև սեռական կապը չի կարող պեդոֆիլիա լինել:

Բայց էկեք չշեղվենք թեմայից, հա՞:

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), Lílium (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Աթեիստ (15.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (15.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.05.2014), Մինա (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Ուլուանա (16.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սկզբի համար հիշեցնեմ էն հին գելի անեկդոտը, որ փորձում ա տրամաբանի ու վերջում եզրահանգում ա. «պապիրոս չունես, ուրեմն գոմիկ ես»:
Հիմա հետևենք «հակառակ կարծիք» ունեցողի «տրամաբանությանը»:

Միասեռականությունն ու պեդոֆիլիան վատ բաներ են:
Եվրոպայում միասեռականությունը համարում են նորմա, հետևաբար պեդոֆիլիան էլ կհամարեն:

Մնում ա առաջի երկու «մեղքերին» ավելացնես օրինակ «մարդ սպանելը», ու միտքը ծիծաղելիից վերածվում ա հիմարի:
Իսկ նման բան չանելու համար պետք ա մի քիչ տրամաբանել, այսինքն օգտագործել ուղեղ:

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Bujak2012 (19.05.2014), Enna Adoly (15.05.2014), Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2014), Վիշապ (15.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանում գողությունը, թալանը, անազնվությունը, քծնանքը, իրար նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը համարվում են նորմա։ Իսկ միասեռականությունից մեր ժողովուրդը սարսափում է, որովհետև մենք չենք ուզում, որ այդ ամենից հետո մի հատ էլ հայ տղամարդիկ իրար շինեն… ախր շատ ահավոր կլինի։ Մեզ մեր դարդերը հերիք են։ Վե՛րջ տվեք…

----------

boooooooom (16.05.2014), Mephistopheles (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), total_abandon (16.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Նարե91 (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Marduk

ՍթրեյնջԳըրլ

Էդ ինչ լավ մատի փաթաթան սարքեցիք Հայաստանում օրենք չլինելը։ Հայաստանում էդ կարգի օրենք մտցնելու կարիք չի եղել, որովհետև էդ կարգի անասունություն հազարից մեկ  պատահի չպատահի, *իսկ քո գրածը զագսվելու մասին սխալ է*։ Սովետի վախտվանից Զագսում դա արգելված է եղել ու Հայաստանում ոչ մեկ դա չեղյալ չի արել։ 

Իսկ Եվրոպայի մասին ձեր տարածածը սխալ է, առնվազն Հոլանդիայում ու Իսպանիայում այն թույլատրելի է, իսկ Շվեցարիայում քննարկվում է։ Այնպես որ ժամանակի հարց է։ Մարիուս ընձուխտի արցունքները վկա։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_regarding_incest
Ինցեստի մեջ բարդ բան չկա, ուղղակի Բրյուսելը չի որոշել դրա համար էլ բարդացնում եք։ 

*Բայց դա չէր իմ հիմնական հարցը։*

Կյանքում կան տասնյակ իրավիճակներ երբ երկու կամ երեք հոգի կարող են առանց ուրիշների վնաս տալու անել բաներ, որոնք արգելված են։  
Օրինակ օրենքով երկու կին ունենալ, կանայք էլ համաձայն են, բայց տղամարդուն տվյալ դեպքում կդատեն։ Խեղճ մորմոններին Ամերիկաներում խրձերով դատել են դրա համար։

*Մի դեպքում կոչ է արվում հանդուրժել ուրիշների ազատ կամքը իսկ մյուս դեպքում մարդկանց բանտարկում ու պատժում են։  Սա կոչվում է ԿԱՄԱՅԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։   Մարդու ազատ կամքի մասին ԿԱՄԱՅԱԿԱՆ քաղաքականացված  դատողություններ են էս բոլորը վերից վար։* 

Էնպես որ հայեր ջան հույսներդ կտրեք էս իրավապաշտպաններից էլ, ամեն ինչից էլ։ Ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի պաշտպանի եթե վաղը ձեր իրավունքները ոտնահարեն գործի տեղը,ձեր բակում կամ հաբրգած չինովնիկներից կամ բանկերից։  Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքներ ունեն միայն մի 20 գոմիկ, մի 30 ծեծված կնիկ ու մեկ էլ աղանդավորները ու դեսպանատներում կռիշա ունեցողները։ Մնացածները իրանց գլխի ճարը ինքնուրույն պիտի տեսնեն սաշիկների ու լֆիկների հետ շփվելիս։

----------

Guest (20.05.2014), John (15.05.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Էս հոմոֆոբիան արդեն չհամակերպվելու նշան է, հա՞  :LOL:  վաղը կասեն՝ բորդյուրին պպզելն էլ մարտահրավեր է համակարգին ու սոցիումին ընդհանրապես  :LOL:

----------

Lílium (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Վիշապ (15.05.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դուք ինչից եզրակացրեցիք որ չեմ մտածում?


Ընդգծել եմ չմտածված մասերը...



> Պարզ է, *շատ եք հավանում տրանսվիստիտներին հոմոսեքսուլաներին* չգիտեմ էլ ովքեր էին այդ ցուցակում: Շատ հանդուրժողական եք, ազատամիտ: *Ծաղրում էք բոլոր պահպանողական մտածելակերպով մարդկանց*՞ անհանդուրժողական և նեղմիտ են նրանք:  
> 
> Իսկ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում պեդոֆիլներին: Մի 10 տարի հետո էլ երևի դա ձեզ համար նորմալ կլինի: Կամ չգիտեմ դրանց ոնց են ասում, որ իրենք էլ կենդանիների հետ են սիրում: Նույքան հանդուրժող եք? *թե տարբերություն կա?*


Մեկ էլ որ ժամանակ լինի, բացատրի ո՞րն ա պահպանողական մտածողությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չափահաս հեր ու աղջիկ կարան իրար հետ սեքս անեն։ Խի են իրա՞նց դատում, երկուսն էլ համաձայն են չկա բռնություն։


Իրանց ոչ մի տեղ չեն դատում ... ինցեստը իմ իմանալով աշխարհի ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում, այդ թվում Հայաստանում, քրեորեն չի պատժվում: Բայց, որպես կանոն, ինցեստի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ, այդ թվում Եվրոայում, միանշանակ չի, ու հիմնականում դատապարտվում ա:

----------

Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում արգելվում է մարմնավաճառությունը, քրեորեն


Ի միջի այլոց .. չի արգելվում  :LOL: 

Հայաստանում քրեորեն պատժելի ա կավատությունը ու մարմնավաճառության ստիպելը կամ դրդելը ... մարմնավաճառությունն ինքնին չի պատժվում ..

----------

Վիշապ (15.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդեն վերևում նշվեց, որ Հայաստանում մոր ու հոր հետ քնելն օրենքով արգելված չի, ի տարբերություն էն այլասերված Եվրոպայի, որտեղ արգելված ա, հետևաբար հանցագործություն ա:


Բյուր, իմ իմանալով ԵՎրոպայում էլ արգելված չի ... մի հատ տոշնի նայեք էլի .. ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա .. պռոստը հետաքրքիր ա...

----------


## Rhayader

> Բյուր, իմ իմանալով ԵՎրոպայում էլ արգելված չի ... մի հատ տոշնի նայեք էլի .. ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա .. պռոստը հետաքրքիր ա...


Եվրոպայի մեծ մասում արգելված է:




> In Austria, incest between lineal ancestors and descendants and between full siblings is prohibited. It is punishable by up to two years in prison.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_re..._incest#Europe

----------

Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, իմ իմանալով ԵՎրոպայում էլ արգելված չի ... մի հատ տոշնի նայեք էլի .. ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա .. պռոստը հետաքրքիր ա...


Թու, ես իմ նամուսին .. ժամանակ գտա ու նայեցի ... նատուռի Եվրոպական երկրների մեծ մասում ինցեստն արգելված ա ՔրՕրի հոդվածներով... իսկ այ ավանդապաշտ երկրների մեծ մասում արգելված չի  :LOL:  Այդ թվում Հայաստանում ...

----------

Arpine (15.05.2014), Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Իրականում ինցեստն արգելող օրենքները կամ պատմական ռուդիմենտ են, կամ ուղղված են երեխաներին դաստիարակության միջոցով «սեքսուալ ստրուկներ» դարձնելու դեմ: Ռացիոնալ պատճառ ինցեստն արգելելու չկա իմ նշածից բացի, ու անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ ինցեստին հնարավոր չի միանշանակ դրական կամ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունենալ, Oldboy-ն ու Բայրոնը վկա:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Freeman (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի միջի այլոց .. չի արգելվում 
> 
> Հայաստանում քրեորեն պատժելի ա կավատությունը ու մարմնավաճառության ստիպելը կամ դրդելը ... մարմնավաճառությունն ինքնին չի պատժվում ..


Հա բայց հարկեր են թաքցնում  :Jpit:  Գոնե օրինական դաշտ մտցնեն, մարմնավաճառները ՀԴՄ տան ծառայությունների դիմաց:




> Բյուր, իմ իմանալով ԵՎրոպայում էլ արգելված չի ... մի հատ տոշնի նայեք էլի .. ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա .. պռոստը հետաքրքիր ա...


Ահամ, Մարդուկի դրած լինքում կա, որոշ երկրներում նույնիսկ ազատազրկմամբ են պատժում: Բայց Մարդուկը կարողացավ էդքան զանազան-զարմանազան երկրների միջից ընտրել երկուսը, որոնցում, ինչպես Հայաստանում, ինցեստն արգելված չի  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.05.2014), Lílium (16.05.2014), Mephistopheles (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Աթեիստ (15.05.2014), Տրիբուն (16.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՍթրեյնջԳըրլ
> 
> Էդ ինչ լավ մատի փաթաթան սարքեցիք Հայաստանում օրենք չլինելը։ Հայաստանում էդ կարգի օրենք մտցնելու կարիք չի եղել, որովհետև էդ կարգի անասունություն հազարից մեկ  պատահի չպատահի, *իսկ քո գրածը զագսվելու մասին սխալ է*։ Սովետի վախտվանից Զագսում դա արգելված է եղել ու Հայաստանում ոչ մեկ դա չեղյալ չի արել։


Դու խաբար չես, թե Հայաստանի գյուղերում, հատկապես որոշ շրջաններում, չասեմ կոնկրետ որ, որքան տարածված ա ինցեստը: Զոոֆիլիան էլ վրից: Շինել թողել եք արդեն ձեր «մենք մաքուր ենք, սաղ պոռնիկ են» մառազմով:

Պոպոք-պնդուկ Արշակյանները թե ինչ իզվռաշեն կայֆեր են անում, մենակ իրանք գիտեն,  մեկ էլ Աստված: Դրա համար էլ առիթ են ման գալիս ուրիշներին չհանդուրժելու, հաստագլուխ ու հաստաքամակ անտաղանդները:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.05.2014), erexa (16.05.2014), Mephistopheles (16.05.2014), Աթեիստ (16.05.2014), Արէա (16.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2014), Նարե91 (16.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու խաբար չես, թե Հայաստանի գյուղերում, հատկապես որոշ շրջաններում, չասեմ կոնկրետ որ, որքան տարածված ա ինցեստը: Զոոֆիլիան էլ վրից: Շինել թողել եք արդեն ձեր «մենք մաքուր ենք, սաղ պոռնիկ են» մառազմով:
> 
> Պոպոք-պնդուկ Արշակյանները թե ինչ իզվռաշեն կայֆեր են անում, մենակ իրանք գիտեն,  մեկ էլ Աստված: Դրա համար էլ առիթ են ման գալիս ուրիշներին չհանդուրժելու, հաստագլուխ ու հաստաքամակ անտաղանդները:


էլ չասենք որ գեղի քավորը սաղ թազա հարսներին հաքնում էր առաջին գիշերը… Տրիբուն ջան, չեն իմանա ու սովորի մինչև հենց իրանց էդ օրենքներով չապրեղնես… օրինակ արշակյան քույրերի կեսրարը որ մի հատ առաջին գիշերն իրանց դոմփեր էն վախտ ես իրանց կլսեի…

----------


## impression

մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, մաստուրբացիան սեռական կողմնորոշում ա՞, թե՞ կրոն:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (16.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, մաստուրբացիան սեռական կողմնորոշում ա՞, թե՞ կրոն:


այլասերվածություն ու քրեական հանցանք  :LOL:

----------


## Վահե-91

> մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, մաստուրբացիան սեռական կողմնորոշում ա՞, թե՞ կրոն:


Պահպանողական մտածելակերպով մարդիկ նման բան չեն անում  :Jpit:

----------


## Marduk

> էլ չասենք որ գեղի քավորը սաղ թազա հարսներին հաքնում էր առաջին գիշերը…


Հեքիաթ

----------


## keyboard

> Հեքիաթ


Հեչ էլ հեքիաթ չի, պռոստո շատերի աչքերին ռոզվի ակնոցներ ա դրած  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> վաղը կասեն՝ բորդյուրին պպզելն էլ մարտահրավեր է համակարգին ու սոցիումին ընդհանրապես


http://www.thelocal.fr/20140514/fren...kirts-to-class

Դե եթե քեզ առաջարկեն դպրոցում յուբկա հագնել ու դու չենթարկվես ու դու դպրոց գնաս սև շալվարով դու ավտոմատ կդառնաս *չհամակերպվող*
 :LOL: 
իսկ էն յուբկա հագնողները նախիր

----------


## Marduk

Հեքիաթ ա այն ամենը ինչ փաստերով, լինքերով ու հիմնավոր գիտական գրականությամբ չի ապացուցվում։

Սովորեք գիտականորեն խոսալ այլ ոչ թե բամբասանքների ու հեքիաթների մակարդակով։

----------


## keyboard

> Հեքիաթ ա այն ամենը ինչ փաստերով, լինքերով ու հիմնավոր գիտական գրականությամբ չի ապացուցվում։
> 
> Սովորեք գիտականորեն խոսալ այլ ոչ թե բամբասանքների ու հեքիաթների մակարդակով։



Կներես ցավդ տանեմ, հազար անգամ կներես

----------


## Marduk

Ուրեմն լիքը մարդ կոմպլեկսավորված է էս թեմայից գիտի թե սա բարոյականության հետ կապ ունեցող թեմա է։
Ես եթե ուզենայի եվրոպական հասարակությունների ու սովորական եվրոպացիների մասին այնպիսի դրական բաներ կգրեյի որ Հայաստանում հազարից մեկ կտեսնես։

Բայց պրոբլեմը սովորական եվրոպացին չի, պրոբլեմը պաշտոնական ՊՐՈՊԱԳԱՆԴԱՆ է։
*Հատուկ պրոպագանդա հատուկ նպատակների համար։ Մնացածը ջուր ծեծոց է* 

Վերացրեք պրոպագանդան ու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չի լինի։

----------


## keyboard

Իսկ ինչ ա պրոպագանդվում, կարելի ա իմանալ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց իրոք հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ա սեռական փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունը տարածվում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ: Մինչև հիմա դրա մասին թեթևակի էինք խոսում, տեսականորեն, բայց էսօր ֆեյսբուքում աչքովս տեսա:

----------

Ռուֆուս (16.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Բայց իրոք հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ա սեռական փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունը տարածվում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ: Մինչև հիմա դրա մասին թեթևակի էինք խոսում, տեսականորեն, բայց էսօր ֆեյսբուքում աչքովս տեսա:


բայց խի եք ասում փոքրամասնություն, լավ էլ մեծամասնություն են, ես դաժե մտածում եմ, որ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողներն են արդեն փոքրամասնություն  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց խի եք ասում փոքրամասնություն, լավ էլ մեծամասնություն են, ես դաժե մտածում եմ, որ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողներն են արդեն փոքրամասնություն


Հով, ցանկացած տիպի գիտական տվյալներով, որ կողմ ուզում ես նայի, որ ազգությանն ուզում ես նայի, միասեռականների թիվը կարա մաքսիմում 11%-ի հասնի, դրանից ոչ ավելին, դեռ շատ երկրներում 2-3%:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էլ չասենք որ գեղի քավորը սաղ թազա հարսներին հաքնում էր առաջին գիշերը… Տրիբուն ջան, չեն իմանա ու սովորի մինչև հենց իրանց էդ օրենքներով չապրեղնես… օրինակ արշակյան քույրերի կեսրարը որ մի հատ առաջին գիշերն իրանց դոմփեր էն վախտ ես իրանց կլսեի…


Ուրեմն Սիրուշը առավոտ բարլուսով գնում ա գյուղի աղբյուրից ջուր բերելու, մեկ էլ տենում ա գեղամիջում հաջաթ ա ընկած: Նայում-նայում ա, ու ասում ա. 
- Էս Սաքոյինը չի: Ու Վալոդինն էլ չի: 
Գնում ա հարևան Մարգուշին ա կանչում: Մարգուշը գալիս ա, նայում ա ու ասում ա.
- Հաստատ ոչ Սաքոյինն ա, ոչ էլ Վալոդինն ա:
Գյուղի կնանիքն հերթով գալիս են, նայում են, ու սաղ հաստատում են, որ Սաքոյինն ու Վալոդինը չի: Գյուղով որոշում են Վառթուշին կանչեն: Վառթուշը գալիս ա, նայում ա ու ասում ա. 
- Էս Սաքոյինը չի, Վալոդինը չի, ու էս վաբշե մեր գյուղից չի:

----------

impression (17.05.2014), Lílium (17.05.2014), LisBeth (17.05.2014), Mephistopheles (16.05.2014), Sambitbaba (18.05.2014), total_abandon (17.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

Թեման տեսա մի բան հիշեցի, ասեցի պատմեմ. 

Ուրեմն էսօր մեր պատկերասրահի մոտ միջոցառում էր թանգարանային գիշերվանից առաջ, երեխեքին կավիճներ էին տվել ու ասել էին նկարեք, մրցանակ-բան խոստացել: Մեծ մասը տնակներ էին նկարել, արև, մեկը ինչ-որ մարդանման ագռավ սարերի ֆոնին, մյուսը լրիվ աբստրակտ եսիմինչ: Իսկ երեխեքից երկուսը հայերեն տրանսլիտով գրել էին evratesil ու երկու հատ <<կոնչիտա>>: Երկրորդի մոտ ավելի լավ էր ստացվել: Ասածս ինչա` չգիտեմ ով ոնցա ընկալում, ում համարա դա լավ կամ վատ, ինչնա սահման, ինչը տաբու, ինչը ֆոբիա ուտենց, բայց որ Կոնչիտան Հայաստանի մարդկանց վրա մեծ տպավորությունա թողել դա փաստա:

----------

Ariadna (18.05.2014), Jarre (20.05.2014), Lílium (18.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2014), Նարե91 (18.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2014), Տրիբուն (18.05.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Oldboy-ն ու Բայրոնը վկա:


Էսօր հենց օլդբոյն էինք նայում, պրոյեկտրով մեծ էկրանին հարմարացրել էինք ու նայում էինք մի քանի հոգով: Սկզբից տղեքից մեկը, կեսից միակ աղջիկը չդիմացավ ու գնաց: 

Ինցեստի տաբուն շատ խորնա ու ոչ միայն մեր մոտ: Հվ. կորեացի հերոսը սեփական լեզուն կտրեց, որպեսզի աղջիկը չիմանա, որ իր հոր հետ է սեքս արել: Ամբողջ կինոյի սյուժեն էլ էտ տաբու վրա էր կառուցված: 

Ինչ ուզում է լինի, եթե խոսքը երաժշտական մրցույթը երաժշտական է, ապա պետք է գնահատվի երգն ու կատարումը, կապ չունի երգողը սերիական մարդասպան է, պեդոֆիլ, կամազի շոֆեր, ֆուտբոլիստ թե մելոման: Ինցեստն էլա շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա, մի քիչ դժվար, բայց էստեղ չեմ խորանա, ուղղակի էսօրվա կինոն հիշեցի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հուսով եմ օրիգինալ կորեականն եք նայել, Պիրիտ:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.05.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Հուսով եմ օրիգինալ կորեականն եք նայել, Պիրիտ:


բա իհարկե  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.05.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, եթե կարծում եք, որ այս երկիրը նույնասեռականներն են կործանում, այլ ոչ թե օլիգարխիան, բոլոր, նախագահը ներառյալ, մակարդակներով կոռուպցիան, ընտրակաշառքները, ոստիկանության բռնությունն, ընտրակեղծիքները, ծախու սալաթչիները, մարդու իրավունքների (ու ես մարդու իրավունքներ ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ միայն տարբեր փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքները), փողոցում անպատիժ հրազենով զբոսնող հանցագործները, հայհոյող ու անգրագետ պատգամավորները, ծախված պրեսսան, սահմանադրության անընդհատ իրականացվող խախտումները հենց սահմանադրության գարանտ կառավարության կողմից, իշխանության մոնոպոլիզացիան մի կուսակցության ձեռքում, քաղաքացիական գիտակցության պակասը, դեմոկրատիայի իսպառ բացակայությունը, քրեական հեղինակությունների ու իրավական մարմինների սերտաճումը, գյուղատնտեսության անկումը, միջին և մանր բիզնեսի ճնշումը, տնտեսական մոնոպոլիան և այլն, ու դուք համարում եք, որ պայքարում եք եվրոպամետ «մութ ուժերի դեմ», ես ձեզ համար վատ նորություններ ունեմ.

կամ դուք ծախված եք իշխանություններին ու նրանց հովանավորներին, կամ ձեզ օգտագործում ենդուք, բավականաչափ քաջություն չգտնելով ձեր մեջ դիմակայել երկրի իրական խնդիրներին, ձեր ագրեսիան պրոյեկտում եք ձեզանից թույլ ու խոցելի խմբի վրադուք մասնակցում եք օրենքի ոտնահարմանը՝ խախտելով օրենքները ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունից մինչև ՄԻԵԿ, ու նպաստում եք երկրի հետույքային վիճակին՝ զուրկ լինելով քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունիցդուք կասկածի տակ եք դնում ձեր առողջ դատողության ի վիճակի լինելը, երբ պնդում եք, որ սեռական փոքրամասնություններն ունեն ուժ ամբողջ երկիրը կործանել ու համար, բայց չունեն ուժ իրենց տարրական մարդկային իրավունքները երաշխավորելու համարուրիշի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ դնելով դուք կասկածի տակ եք դնում ձեր սեփական գոյության իրավունքը:

----------

Ariadna (18.05.2014), Bujak2012 (19.05.2014), Cassiopeia (18.05.2014), ivy (18.05.2014), Jarre (19.05.2014), Mephistopheles (31.05.2014), Sagittarius (18.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.05.2014), Արէա (18.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2014), Նարե91 (19.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2014), Վիշապ (19.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (18.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռայ, բայց դու խի գեյ չես ...  :Love:

----------

Jarre (20.05.2014), Rhayader (18.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.05.2014), Լեո (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ռայ, բայց դու խի գեյ չես ...



բայց ինքը սենց էլ վատ չի նայվում  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (18.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, էս Ռայի գրածի կոնտեքստում, էսօր կարդում եմ: 

Վերնիսաժի մոտից 5 հոգի է տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց 

Ոստիկանությունը հստակեցրեց վիրավորների թիվը




> Դեպքի վայր մեկնած օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը պարզել է, որ անհայտ անձը Վարդանանց փողոցի 18 հասցեի մոտ կրակոցներ է արձակել, ինչի հետևանքով 5 անձ հրազենային վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:


Հետո կարդում եմ ... 

Վերնիսաժում կրակողը եղել է ԲՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Կարո Կարապետյանի փեսան

Ու ամենավերջում հասնում եմ էս տողին ... 




> *Ձերբակալվածներ այս պահին չկան:*


Այ սրա հերն եմ անիծել, Կոնչիտայի օգտին քվեարկած ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին արդեն անուն առ անուն պարզել են ու պետական մակարդակով գամել են անարգանքի սյունին: Քիչ ա մնում հայրենիքի դավաճանության հոդվածով ձերբակալեն սաղին: Բայց որ քաղաքի կենտրոնում լպիրշներից մեկի լպիրշ բոսյակը կրակում ա մարդկանց վրա, ձերբակալված չի լինում:

Վոբշեմ, ես անհանդուրժող եմ, արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա: Ես իմ հայրենիքն էլ չեմ հանդուրժում: Տարեք էս հայրենիքը հոգեբուժարան, գաղութ, աքսորեք վերջապես: Էսի Գալուստի հայերնիքն ա, կարող ա դաժե պոպոք-պնդուկինն ա, վիտամինի Գարիկինն ա, բայց ոնց քցում բռնում եմ, իմը չի:

----------

Freeman (18.05.2014), insider (20.05.2014), Jarre (19.05.2014), Mephistopheles (18.05.2014), Rhayader (19.05.2014), Ruby Rue (18.05.2014), Sagittarius (19.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.05.2014), Արէա (18.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2014), Նարե91 (19.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2014), Վահե-91 (19.05.2014), Վիշապ (19.05.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուրեմն, էս Ռայի գրածի կոնտեքստում, էսօր կարդում եմ: 
> 
> Վերնիսաժի մոտից 5 հոգի է տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց 
> 
> Ոստիկանությունը հստակեցրեց վիրավորների թիվը
> 
> 
> 
> Հետո կարդում եմ ... 
> ...


Եթե մեկը մյուսի վրա փողոցի մեջ տեղը կրակում է, ուրեմն արդեն խոստացել են դզել-փչել գործը: Այ, ժողովուրդը պիտի դուրս գա, դրան դատական օրգաններից բռնի ու էն բանից անի: Բայց դե ուր է մեզ էդպիսի ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե մեկը մյուսի վրա փողոցի մեջ տեղը կրակում է, ուրեմն արդեն խոստացել են դզել-փչել գործը: Այ, ժողովուրդը պիտի դուրս գա, դրան դատական օրգաններից բռնի ու էն բանից անի: Բայց դե ուր է մեզ էդպիսի ժողովուրդ:


Մենք շատ շատ կարող ենք ֆեյսբուքներում Կոնչիտային գմփցնել… Բայց որ Կոնչիտան գար Հայաստան, ջիպ ու զենք ունենար ու ասենք պատգամավորի քած լիներ, ինձ թվում է պրոբլեմ չէր ունենա։

----------

Jarre (20.05.2014), Rhayader (20.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ավելի շուտ լրաբլթի առարկայա, բայց տվյալ պարագայում էս թեմային ա սազական ... 

ՄԻԱՎ-ից մահանալն անհեթեթություն է. մայիսի 18-ը ՁԻԱՀ-ից մահացած մարդկանց հիշատակի օրն է




> ՀՀ-ում ՄԻԱՎ վարակի փոխանցման հիմնական ուղիներն են *հետերոսեքսուալ* ճանապարհը(61%), և թմրամիջոցների ներարկային օգտագործման միջոցով վարակումը(30%):


Ջոգի՞ք, ՄԻԱՎԸ Հայաստանում հիմնականում փոխանցվում ա հենց հետերոսեքսուլ ճանապարհով, ոչ թե ուղղակի սեքսուալ ...  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մեկը մյուսի վրա փողոցի մեջ տեղը կրակում է, ուրեմն արդեն խոստացել են դզել-փչել գործը: Այ, ժողովուրդը պիտի դուրս գա, դրան դատական օրգաններից բռնի ու էն բանից անի: Բայց դե ուր է մեզ էդպիսի ժողովուրդ:


Փաստորեն դու էլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ ես անհանդուրժող  :LOL:  Չէ, ես ժողովրդին, հավաքական իմաստով, դեռ հանդուրժում եմ: Այ, չեմ հանդուրժում պոռնկաբարո քաղաքական գործիչներին ու հատկապես դրանց «ընդդիմություն» կոչվող տեսակին - թսան, անսկզբունքային, մի տալերկա լափից կախված, ոջլոտ, խոզ, էգոիստ ու ամեն ինչում ուրիշների, բայց երբեք սեփական սխալները չտեսնող:

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ավելի շուտ լրաբլթի առարկայա, բայց տվյալ պարագայում էս թեմային ա սազական ... 
> 
> ՄԻԱՎ-ից մահանալն անհեթեթություն է. մայիսի 18-ը ՁԻԱՀ-ից մահացած մարդկանց հիշատակի օրն է
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ջոգի՞ք, ՄԻԱՎԸ Հայաստանում հիմնականում փոխանցվում ա հենց հետերոսեքսուլ ճանապարհով, ոչ թե ուղղակի սեքսուալ ...


Բայց սա շատ հետաքրքիր ա  :LOL:  Ամբողջ աշխարհում հոմոսեքսուալ ճանապարհով ա փոխանցվում ավելի շատ, Հայաստանում՝ հետերո: Ասում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա գենդերները բողոքել են, փոխել են բառը  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Փաստորեն դու էլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ ես անհանդուրժող  Չէ, ես ժողովրդին, հավաքական իմաստով, դեռ հանդուրժում եմ: Այ, չեմ հանդուրժում պոռնկաբարո քաղաքական գործիչներին ու հատկապես դրանց «ընդդիմություն» կոչվող տեսակին - թսան, անսկզբունքային, մի տալերկա լափից կախված, ոջլոտ, խոզ, էգոիստ ու ամեն ինչում ուրիշների, բայց երբեք սեփական սխալները չտեսնող:


Ղափանում որ «Սյունյաց աշխարհ» թերթը Լիսկային մի քիչ կպավ, Լիսկան էն հայոց կաչաղակների Հիտլերին մի քանի եզի հետ ուղարկեց թերթի խմբագրություն, որտեղ հարձակվեցին խմբագրին ծեծեցին, խմբագրությունն ավիրեցին, և այլն: Ի՞նչ եղավ իրենց դրա համար: Ոստիկանությունն աչքերը փակեց դրա վրա, թերթի խմբագրին աշխատանքից ազատեցին: Ենթադրվում էր, որ քաղաքի բնակիչները Հիտլերին դրա համար սամասուդ կանեն, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցին: Այ, այդ պահից լավ պարզ էր, որ եթե ամեն նման դեպքից հետո կռիվ չտրվի մինչև վերջ, էս իշխանությունների լկտիությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի սահմանափակվի:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2014)

----------


## Guest

Ասում եք "Հանդուրժողականության սահմաններ"… հմ… դժվար ա կոնկրետ սահման գծել և ասել, որ սենց ա նենց չի: 
Ցանկալի ա իհարկե ուշադրություն դարձնել միայն օրենքներին: Եթե արգելվում ա ուրեմն չանել, չի արգելվում՝ ցանկությամբ:
Օրենքն էլ օրենքով  :Smile:  իր հերթին կազմվում ա մարդկանց ցանկությունների հիման վրա, այնպես որ ամեն ինչ կարգավորված է և հարմար է մեծամասնության համար: Չեմ բացառում, որ ապագայում "կհասկանան" և համապատասխան "գիտական" հոդվածներ կստեղխեն, թե որքան կարևոր է օրինակ 10 տարեկանից սեքս անել, կամ որ օգուտ է գոնը տարին մեկ անգամ ծնողիտ հետ սեքս անելը, դա տալիս է մեր օրգանիզմի համար այդքան անհրաժեշտ ինչ-որ տարորինակ անունով մի բան… իսկ այն 21-երորդ դարի սկզբերում անգամ հետամնացությունը զարմանալի կթվա: Չես իմանա… կյանք ա, փոխվում ա, շարժվում ա, գնում ա առաջ… ու ասեմ, որ Հայաստանը 10~20 տարի առաջվա երվոպան ա ու մենք էլ գրեթե նույն ճանապարհներով անցնում ենք, վրան ավելացնելով հայկական մենտալիտետը:

----------


## keyboard

> Ղափանում որ «Սյունյաց աշխարհ» թերթը Լիսկային մի քիչ կպավ, Լիսկան էն հայոց կաչաղակների Հիտլերին մի քանի եզի հետ ուղարկեց թերթի խմբագրություն, որտեղ հարձակվեցին խմբագրին ծեծեցին, խմբագրությունն ավիրեցին, և այլն: Ի՞նչ եղավ իրենց դրա համար: Ոստիկանությունն աչքերը փակեց դրա վրա, թերթի խմբագրին աշխատանքից ազատեցին: Ենթադրվում էր, որ քաղաքի բնակիչները Հիտլերին դրա համար սամասուդ կանեն, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցին: Այ, այդ պահից լավ պարզ էր, որ եթե ամեն նման դեպքից հետո կռիվ չտրվի մինչև վերջ, էս իշխանությունների լկտիությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի սահմանափակվի:


Հայոց կաչաղակնե՜ր, Բայ դու դեմք ես… 
Բայց կամաց-կամաց բեղավորների վերջը գալիս ա, ուղղակի շատ կամացա էդ անդերը գալիս…

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հայոց կաչաղակնե՜ր, Բայ դու դեմք ես… 
> Բայց կամաց-կամաց բեղավորների վերջը գալիս ա, ուղղակի շատ կամացա էդ անդերը գալիս…


Լիսկան նախորդ անգամ էլ ջրից չոր դուրս եկավ, ոնց տեսնում ես: Գյումրու Վարդակիկն էլ: Նեմեցն էլ, դե ֆակտո: Որ մեկին ասեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժող, իսկ դուք տեղյակ եք, որ դուք ներկայացնում եք Հայաստանի բնակչության մոտ 2-5 %. Մնացածը ձեզ կվառեին էս մտածելակերպի համար: Ասում ենէ փիղը էն օրը գրել էր, որ ՖԲ հասարակությունը Հայաստանից կտրված ոնց-որ լինի: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Հայաստանյան փողոցներում միջնադար ա ուղղակի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս թեմային:  
Ես ԼՈՒՐՋ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի են մարդիկ էս կարգի գրգռվում էս ինցեստ թեմայից:  Ինձ մի տեսակ լրիվ թքած ա:   Էսօր Հայաստանի գյուղերում մարդիկ ամուսնանում են համագյուղացիների հետ, որոնք իրենց տրայուռդնի, որոշ դեպքերում դվայուռդնի քուր ու ախպեր են գալիս:    Ու ավելին ասեմ: Գյուղերում հաճախ պատահում ա, որ դվայուրդնի բարեկամները իրար են սիրահարվում:

Անգլիան նայենք: Հարյուր տարի առաջ հիմնականում կուզեն- կուզինաներ էին ամուսնանում ու դա չէր համարվում ինցեստ: Ամենանորմալ բանն էր: Անցավ ժամանակ, մարդիկ զարգացան, փոխեցին իրենց մտածելակերպը:  Իմ  համար ցանկացած պորտի աստիճանի ազգակցականը համարվում ա անընդունելի, ԻՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ: Ու ինձ մեկ ա, ուրիշները ինչ են անում: 
Ու եթե նույնիսկ դա օրենքով չարգելվի, քանի ամուսնության դեպք կգրանցվի՞ 1ը  1 000 000 -ից՞   

Կամ վերջի վարիանտ, ասենք, ձեզ ինչ, էլի՞  Ինչ եք ձեզ դնում սաղի բարոյականության սոչիկի տեղը, օֆ՞ Դուք ձեր վրա վստահ եղեք, էդքանը բանը բավարար ա: 


իդեպ, օլդբոյը որ նայում էի, շատ շուտ հասկացա՝ ինչն ա ռեժիսյորի մտահղացումը ու որ վերջում պարզվեց հաստատ, որ էդ իր աղջիկն է, նենց հիասթափվեցի: Ահավոր ձանձրալի էր:   Ես չգիտեմ, ում մեջ էդ ինցեստի պահը ինչ զգացումներ ա առաջացնում, իմ մոտ մի տեսակ լրիվ ձանձրալի թեմա ա, ոչ մի ինտրիգ չկա դրա մեջ, ուղղակի որոշ մարդիկ զգացել են, որ շատերի մոտ թույլ նյարդ ա դա ու տարբեր ձևերով օգտագործում են՝ կինո, քաղաքականություն եւ այլն:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.05.2014), Արէա (20.05.2014), Կաթիլ (31.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ղափանում որ «Սյունյաց աշխարհ» թերթը Լիսկային մի քիչ կպավ, Լիսկան էն հայոց կաչաղակների Հիտլերին մի քանի եզի հետ ուղարկեց թերթի խմբագրություն, որտեղ հարձակվեցին խմբագրին ծեծեցին, խմբագրությունն ավիրեցին, և այլն: Ի՞նչ եղավ իրենց դրա համար: Ոստիկանությունն աչքերը փակեց դրա վրա, թերթի խմբագրին աշխատանքից ազատեցին: Ենթադրվում էր, որ քաղաքի բնակիչները Հիտլերին դրա համար սամասուդ կանեն, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցին: Այ, այդ պահից լավ պարզ էր, որ եթե ամեն նման դեպքից հետո կռիվ չտրվի մինչև վերջ, էս իշխանությունների լկտիությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի սահմանափակվի:


Ժողովրդին օրինակ ա ծառայում իրա «էլիտան», իսկ էլիտան էսօր հանդուրժողականորեն համագործակցում ու երկխոսում ա: Ժողովուրդին էլ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ փորձի փոխանակման միջոցով սովորեցնում են նույն բանն անել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիսկան նախորդ անգամ էլ ջրից չոր դուրս եկավ, ոնց տեսնում ես: Գյումրու Վարդակիկն էլ: Նեմեցն էլ, դե ֆակտո: Որ մեկին ասեմ:


Ռայ, իրանք ջուրը չեն էլ մտել, որ մի հատ էլ չոր կամ թաց դուրս գային: Իրանք համակարգի հենասյուներն, իրանք իրավունք չունեն ոտները թրջելու: Եթե իրանց մազին մեկը կպնի, համակարգը ամբողջությամբ կկորցնի իրա իմաստը ու կայունությունը: Իրանք անձեռնմխելի են: 

Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մենք ուզում ենք ոչ ֆորմալ համակարգի վերաբերյալ ֆորմալ դատողություններ անել: Էս եռյակից ոչ մեկը չի կարա դատական պրոցեսի օբյեկտ դառնա, քանի որ դատարանը ֆորմալ ինստիտուտ ա, իսկ իրանք ոչ ֆորմալ համակարգի սիմվոլներն ու կայունության երաշխավորն են:

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռայ, իրանք ջուրը չեն էլ մտել, որ մի հատ էլ չոր կամ թաց դուրս գային: Իրանք համակարգի հենասյուներն, իրանք իրավունք չունեն ոտները թրջելու: Եթե իրանց մազին մեկը կպնի, համակարգը ամբողջությամբ կկորցնի իրա իմաստը ու կայունությունը: Իրանք անձեռնմխելի են: 
> 
> ...


Սենցները եթե կարողանում են բարձրանալ ու դառնալ անձեռնմխելի, ուրեմն մեր ժողովդրի հետ մի բան էն չի։

----------

Mephistopheles (21.05.2014), Rhayader (20.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (21.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Մի հատ Կոնչիտա էլ ես ունեմ պալիկլինիկայում , ուղղակի իմ Կոնչոն 3 տարեկան «տղա» բալիկ  ա:  :Sad:  
Անձամբ Կոնչիտաների մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում, թող իրանց համար ապրեն, ինձ չեն խանգարում: Ինձանից հեռու, ոչ էլ մտածում կամ հետաքրքրվում եմ իրենցով, Եթե իհարկե ծնողները չեն խնդրում, որ բուժում տամ իրենց բալիկներին:  Հիմա իմ պացիենտնե էլ 100 տոկոս ապագա տրանսվիստիտ ա , ու տասնութ տարեկանից հետո իրա մամաին նենց կհամոզի, որ դաժե կվիրահատվի էլ:  :Xeloq:  Այս փաստը արձանագրում եմ ցավով:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի հատ Կոնչիտա էլ ես ունեմ պալիկլինիկայում , ուղղակի իմ Կոնչոն 3 տարեկան «տղա» բալիկ  ա:


Մասնագիտությամբ դիլյետա՞նտ ես, թե՞ բեսեդկի տատի:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Ruby Rue (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (23.12.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մասնագիտությամբ դիլյետա՞նտ ես, թե՞ բեսեդկի տատի:


Ձեզ ով թույլ տվեց էդպես  արտահայտվելու, հարցն էլ կարելի է գեղեցիկ ձևակերպել և տալ , այլ ոչ թե ձեռ առնելու կարգի բան գրել կամ էլ իբր թե տափակ հումոր անել: Դա ինձ դուր չեկավ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ձեզ ով թույլ տվեց էդպես  արտահայտվելու, հարցն էլ կարելի է գեղեցիկ ձևակերպել և տալ , այլ ոչ թե ձեռ առնելու կարգի բան գրել կամ էլ իբր թե տափակ հումոր անել: Դա ինձ դուր չեկավ:


Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ պոլիկլինիկաներում մարդկանց հետ էն աշխատում մարդիկ, որոնք կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ էս ձևով արտահայտվել



> Մի հատ Կոնչիտա էլ ես ունեմ պալիկլինիկայում , ուղղակի իմ Կոնչոն 3 տարեկան «տղա» բալիկ  ա:  
> Անձամբ Կոնչիտաների մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում, թող իրանց համար ապրեն, ինձ չեն խանգարում: Ինձանից հեռու, ոչ էլ մտածում կամ հետաքրքրվում եմ իրենցով, Եթե իհարկե ծնողները չեն խնդրում, որ բուժում տամ իրենց բալիկներին:  Հիմա իմ պացիենտնե էլ 100 տոկոս ապագա տրանսվիստիտ ա , ու տասնութ տարեկանից հետո իրա մամաին նենց կհամոզի, որ դաժե կվիրահատվի էլ:  Այս փաստը արձանագրում եմ ցավով:


Ու ես անկեղծ, չափից դուրս մեղմ արտահայտվեցի: Հնարավորինս մեղմ

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի հատ Կոնչիտա էլ ես ունեմ պալիկլինիկայում , ուղղակի իմ Կոնչոն 3 տարեկան «տղա» բալիկ  ա:  
> Անձամբ Կոնչիտաների մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում, թող իրանց համար ապրեն, ինձ չեն խանգարում: Ինձանից հեռու, ոչ էլ մտածում կամ հետաքրքրվում եմ իրենցով, Եթե իհարկե ծնողները չեն խնդրում, որ բուժում տամ իրենց բալիկներին:  Հիմա իմ պացիենտնե էլ 100 տոկոս ապագա տրանսվիստիտ ա , ու տասնութ տարեկանից հետո իրա մամաին նենց կհամոզի, որ դաժե կվիրահատվի էլ:  Այս փաստը արձանագրում եմ ցավով:


եկա, 
ա. ո՞նց երեք տարեկան երեխային ապագա տանսվիստիտի 100%-անոց «ախտորոշում» տվեցիր: Ասենք ո՞նց էլի, բավականաչափ առնական չի՞, ոտերն ա թրաշու՞մ:
բ. էտ բալիկներին դու ի՞նչ բուժում ես տալիս
գ. դու գիտե՞ս տրանսվեստիտը որն ա 
դ. մասնագիտությամբ ի՞նչ ես

հ.գ. Չամի՞չ, դո՞ւ ես

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (23.12.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ պոլիկլինիկաներում մարդկանց հետ էն աշխատում մարդիկ, որոնք կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ էս ձևով արտահայտվել
> 
> 
> Ու ես անկեղծ, չափից դուրս մեղմ արտահայտվեցի: Հնարավորինս մեղմ


Չեմ կարծում որ ես ինչ որ վատ կերպ արտահայտվեցի, ու ինքս շատ հոգատար եմ նման մարդկանց նկատմամաբ, ու օրեկան 20 հոգու բարեգործություն եմ անում ոչ թե փող կլպում ուրիշների պես: Իսկ դուք շատ սխալ կերպով արտահայտվեցիք, մի հատ էլ ասում եք որ մեղմ էր, դուք ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունեք էդպես արտահայտվելու, առավելևս եթե ինձ չեք ճանաչում : Իսկ ես ինքս գրել եմ , որ նրանց դե ես ոչինչ չունեմ , ես որքան որ հնարավոր է օգնում եմ նրանց ու նաև ցավում եմ , ար էդպիսի սերունդ է մեծանում: Այլևս ցանկություն չունեմ շարունակելու ձեր հետ զրույցս, որովհետև ձեր իրավունքների մեջ չի մտնում  էդպես արտահայտվել իմ մասին, ես թույլ չեմ տալիս, դա թող մեկնդմիշտ հասկանալի լինի:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> եկա, 
> ա. ո՞նց երեք տարեկան երեխային ապագա տանսվիստիտի 100%-անոց «ախտորոշում» տվեցիր: Ասենք ո՞նց էլի, բավականաչափ առնական չի՞, ոտերն ա թրաշու՞մ:
> բ. էտ բալիկներին դու ի՞նչ բուժում ես տալիս
> գ. դու գիտե՞ս տրանսվեստիտը որն ա 
> դ. մասնագիտությամբ ի՞նչ ես
> 
> հ.գ. Չամի՞չ, դո՞ւ ես


 Երեխան եկել էր իր մայրիկի հետ: Նա արդեն շատ բարդ վիճակում էր գտնվում: Մայրը լացում էր ու ասում, որ ինքը արդեն քսվում է աղջիկների նման , հագնվում է աղջկա պես, միայն աղջկական մուլտեր է դիտում ու խաղում է միայն աղջիկների հետ, տղաների հետ հենց էնպես անընդյժհատ վիճում է ու տանել չի կարողանում տղաներին: Ես էլ էդ բալիկին ասեցի.
-Ես ինչ լավ տղա է եկել ինձ մոտ, կգա՞ս քեզ տեսնեմ: 
իսկ էդ բալիկը, ձեռքը բռունցք արեց ու նենց թարս նայեց ինձ մոտեցավ ու ասեց.
-Մեկ էլ ինձ տղա չասես, ես աղջի՛կ եմ, աղջի՛կ, հասկացա՞ր: 
ՈՒ ես էտեղ շշմել եմ, առաջին անգամ էի էդպիսի դեպք տեսնում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> եկա, 
> ա. ո՞նց երեք տարեկան երեխային ապագա տանսվիստիտի 100%-անոց «ախտորոշում» տվեցիր: Ասենք ո՞նց էլի, բավականաչափ առնական չի՞, ոտերն ա թրաշու՞մ:
> բ. էտ բալիկներին դու ի՞նչ բուժում ես տալիս
> գ. դու գիտե՞ս տրանսվեստիտը որն ա 
> դ. մասնագիտությամբ ի՞նչ ես
> 
> հ.գ. Չամի՞չ, դո՞ւ ես


Ի՞նչ Չամիչ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:

----------


## ivy

Տրանսեքսուալիզմի նշանները կարող են վաղ մանկությունից ի հայտ գալ, ինչը կոչվում է "gender identity disorder“, ուղղակի էդ դիագնոզը դնելու համար հատուկ մասնագետներ են պետք, ու էդ շատ լուրջ բան է։
Եթե երեխան իսկապես իրեն չի իդենտիֆիկացնում իր սեռի հետ ու դա հաստատվում է մասնագետների կողմից, ընտանիքի աջակցության դեպքում փոխվում նախ երեխայի սոցիալական սեռը, այսինքն՝ նրան թույլ են տալիս աշխարհին ներկայանալ այլ սեռով  (հագուստ, տեսք, անուն), ապա դեռահասության ժամանակ հորմոնալ միջամտություն է իրականացվում, որպեսզի ինքն իր «ճիշտ» սեռի մեջ անցնի պուբերտետը, իսկ դրանից հետո էլ վիրահատությունն է լինում և սեռի վերջնական փոփոխումը։
Էս իհարկե իդեալական տարբերակն է, երբ թե երկիրն է երկիր, թե ընտանիքն է աջակից, թե մասնագետներն են մասնագետ։

Իսկ սենց ուղղակի նայելով մի բան ասելը՝ բամբասանքի մակարդակի, հեչ թեմայի մեջ չի։
Եվ պարզապես չարժի անել։

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Գորտուկ (31.05.2014), Կաթիլ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Տրանսեքսուալիզմի նշանները կարող են վաղ մանկությունից ի հայտ գալ, ինչը կոչվում է "gender identity disorder“, ուղղակի էդ դիագնոզը դնելու համար հատուկ մասնագետներ են պետք, ու էդ շատ լուրջ բան է։
> Եթե երեխան իսկապես իրեն չի իդենտիֆիկացնում իր սեռի հետ ու դա հաստատվում է մասնագետների կողմից, ընտանիքի աջակցության դեպքում փոխվում նախ երեխայի սոցիալական սեռը, այսինքն՝ նրան թույլ են տալիս աշխարհին ներկայանալ այլ սեռով  (հագուստ, տեսք, անուն), ապա դեռահասության ժամանակ հորմոնալ միջամտություն է իրականացվում, որպեսզի ինքն իր «ճիշտ» սեռի մեջ անցնի պուբերտետը, իսկ դրանից հետո էլ վիրահատությունն է լինում և սեռի վերջնական փոփոխումը։
> Էս իհարկե իդեալական տարբերակն է, երբ թե երկիրն է երկիր, թե ընտանիքն է աջակից, թե մասնագետներն են մասնագետ։
> 
> Իսկ սենց ուղղակի նայելով մի բան ասելը՝ բամբասանքի մակարդակի, հեչ թեմայի մեջ չի։
> Եվ պարզապես չարժի անել։


 Այվի ջան ես համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, ու կոնկրետ միայն ես չեմ դիագնոզ տվել իրան այլ ինքը դիսպանսեր հսկողության տակ է , իր հետ աշխատում են մի շարք մասնագետներ , դրանց թվում ես էլ: Բայց ես չեմ բանբասում ուղղակի կարծիքս հայտնեցի հարգելիս, իսկ Artgeo –Ի ծաղրական պատասխանը ինձ նեղացրեց:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի հատ Կոնչիտա էլ ես ունեմ պալիկլինիկայում , ուղղակի իմ Կոնչոն 3 տարեկան «տղա» բալիկ  ա:  
> Անձամբ Կոնչիտաների մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում, թող իրանց համար ապրեն, ինձ չեն խանգարում: Ինձանից հեռու, ոչ էլ մտածում կամ հետաքրքրվում եմ իրենցով, Եթե իհարկե ծնողները չեն խնդրում, որ բուժում տամ իրենց բալիկներին:  Հիմա իմ պացիենտնե էլ 100 տոկոս ապագա տրանսվիստիտ ա , ու տասնութ տարեկանից հետո իրա մամաին նենց կհամոզի, որ դաժե կվիրահատվի էլ:  Այս փաստը արձանագրում եմ ցավով:



1. Ոչ մի բժիշկ ռիսկ չի անի գուշակի, թե ինչ կդառնա 3 տարեկան երեխան։ էդ տարիքում դեռ սեռական ինքնագիտակցությունը ձևավորված չի, ոնց ասես կարա փոխվի։
2. Որպես մարդ, որին իրանց «մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում» չափազանց շատ ես անդրադառնում էդ թեմային։ Չի հուզում, շրջանցի անցի։ Մասնավորապես բնական ընտրության թեման տրանսվեստիտների հետ սկի կապ չուներ։ Հակառակ սեռի շոր հագնելը մահացու ելք կարա ունենա միայն որոշ արաբական երկրներում։
Որոշ դեպքերում էլ սերունդ չտալը ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստում երևույթի վերացմանը։

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Երեխան եկել էր իր մայրիկի հետ: Նա արդեն շատ բարդ վիճակում էր գտնվում: Մայրը լացում էր ու ասում, որ ինքը արդեն քսվում է աղջիկների նման , հագնվում է աղջկա պես, միայն աղջկական մուլտեր է դիտում ու խաղում է միայն աղջիկների հետ, տղաների հետ հենց էնպես անընդյժհատ վիճում է ու տանել չի կարողանում տղաներին: Ես էլ էդ բալիկին ասեցի.
> -Ես ինչ լավ տղա է եկել ինձ մոտ, կգա՞ս քեզ տեսնեմ: 
> իսկ էդ բալիկը, *ձեռքը բռունցք արեց ու նենց թարս նայեց ինձ մոտեցավ ու ասեց*.
> -Մեկ էլ ինձ տղա չասես, ես աղջի՛կ եմ, աղջի՛կ, հասկացա՞ր: 
> ՈՒ ես էտեղ շշմել եմ, առաջին անգամ էի էդպիսի դեպք տեսնում:


Դզեզ ինձ էտ բալիկը: 

Գորտուկ ջան, էտ բալիկին շրջապատող չափահասներն են շատ բարդ վիճակում գտնվում, իրանց ու իրան բուժել փորձողներին ա պետք բուժել: Երեխեք կան, որ տարիներ շարունակ «սպայդերմեն» են ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանում իրանց սպայդերմենի կոստյումից հանի: Հիմա կարող ա, էտ բալիկի մոտ ուղղակի obsession ա, կարող ա իրա սեռական կողմնորոշումն ա, շուտ ա արտահայտվում. Երկրորդ դեպքում «բուժել» փորձելը հիմարություն ա, որ կարող ա իրան ավելի վնասի:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), erexa (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Կաթիլ (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Դզեզ ինձ էտ բալիկը: 
> 
> Գորտուկ ջան, էտ բալիկին շրջապատող չափահասներն են շատ բարդ վիճակում գտնվում, իրանց ու իրան բուժել փորձողներին ա պետք բուժել: Երեխեք կան, որ տարիներ շարունակ «սպայդերմեն» են ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանում իրանց սպայդերմենի կոստյումից հանի: Հիմա կարող ա, էտ բալիկի մոտ ուղղակի obsession ա, կարող ա իրա սեռական կողմնորոշումն ա, շուտ ա արտահայտվում. Երկրորդ դեպքում «բուժել» փորձելը հիմարություն ա, որ կարող ա իրան ավելի վնասի:


 Հա , բայց աղջիկները Բլում են դառնում, իսկ տղաները ռենջեռներ, վերջերս Ռենջեռացավ  է բոլոր երեխաների մոտ, բայց ոչ թե էդ բալիկը ասի. 
-Ես Բլումն եմ , գիտե՞ս: 
Դա սխալ է: Ու ես էլ չեմ շարունակում էս թեման, որովհետև մասնագետները արդեն ախտորոշումտ տվել են ու հիմա շատ անիմաստ է , որ ջուր ենք ծեծեւմ, իրա մոտ սեռական կողմնորոշման շեղվածություն կա : Դա մի քանի մասնագետների ախտորոշումն է, նյարդաբանի, նյարդահոգեբույժի, հոգեբանի, թերապևտի, սեքսապատալոգի:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի *ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի*: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:


Հոգեբան չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էդ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես որևէ դեպքում կարելի՞ է սենց բաներ «հասկացնել» երեխային։   :Shok:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:


այսինքն ողղակի փորձու՞մ ես վախացնել, որ թաքցնեն իրանց բնական շեղումը (ենթադրելով, որ էտ շեղումը իրոք առկա է): Ես իհարկե կարող եմ ասել, որ դու վատ մասնագետ ես ու անցնեմ իմ առօրյային, բայց քանի որ քեզանից հնարավոր ա մի քանի երեխու ողջ կյանքի հոգեկան վիճակն ա կախված, ուղղակի խնդրում եմ՝ վերանայի մոտեցումդ:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Կաթիլ (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հոգեբան չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էդ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես որևէ դեպքում կարելի՞ է սենց բաներ «հասկացնել» երեխային։


Չենք վախեցնում իրականությունն ենք ասում, իրեն արդեն պարտեզում մի խումբ տղաներ լավ ծեծել են : Ու ինքը դա շատ լավ գիտեր: Ես իրեն հասկացրեցի, թե ինչու են իրեն ծեծել:

----------


## Artgeo

> հ.գ. Չամի՞չ, դո՞ւ ես


Ինգան ա կամ Անուշը Արշակյան: 



> Չեմ կարծում որ ես ինչ որ վատ կերպ արտահայտվեցի, ու ինքս շատ հոգատար եմ նման մարդկանց նկատմամաբ, ու օրեկան 20 հոգու բարեգործություն եմ անում ոչ թե փող կլպում ուրիշների պես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

> 1. Ոչ մի բժիշկ ռիսկ չի անի գուշակի, թե ինչ կդառնա 3 տարեկան երեխան։ էդ տարիքում դեռ սեռական ինքնագիտակցությունը ձևավորված չի, ոնց ասես կարա փոխվի։
> 2. Որպես մարդ, որին իրանց «մտածելակերպն ու արարքները ինձ չեն հուզում» չափազանց շատ ես անդրադառնում էդ թեմային։ Չի հուզում, շրջանցի անցի։ Մասնավորապես բնական ընտրության թեման տրանսվեստիտների հետ սկի կապ չուներ։ Հակառակ սեռի շոր հագնելը մահացու ելք կարա ունենա միայն որոշ արաբական երկրներում։
> Որոշ դեպքերում էլ սերունդ չտալը ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստում երևույթի վերացմանը։


Արտ, էդքան փոքր տարիքում էլ կարող են դրվել դիագնոզներ, ինչը բացարձակ չի նշանակում, թե ինչ-որ միջամտություն պիտի արվի: Երեք տարեկան երեխեք կան, որոնք իրենց սեփական սեռի մեջ չեն զգում ու դեռ շատ բան չեն հասկանում, բայց արդեն տանջվում են: Թե դոկումենտալ ֆիլմեր կան էդ երեխեքի մասին, թե հոդվածներ:
Միջամտությունների համար ժամանակ կա մինչև դեռահասությունը, որ էդ դիագնզները վերանայվեն, հաստատվեն, որ երեխան էլ հաստատ համոզված լինի, թե ինքն իսկապես որ սեռի մեջ է իրեն զգում: Սեռը փոխելը կատակ թեմա չի:
Բայց ամենավաղ տարիքից էլ կարող է ամեն ինչ սկսվել, ու ինչքան շուտ նկատվի, էնքան էդ երեխայի կյանքն ավելի թեթև կանցնի, եթե իհարկե ծնողները աջակից են ու հասկացող:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> այսինքն ողղակի փորձու՞մ ես վախացնել, որ թաքցնեն իրանց բնական շեղումը (ենթադրելով, որ էտ շեղումը իրոք առկա է): Ես իհարկե կարող եմ ասել, որ դու վատ մասնագետ ես ու անցնեմ իմ առօրյային, բայց քանի որ քեզանից հնարավոր ա մի քանի երեխու ողջ կյանքի հոգեկան վիճակն ա կախված, ուղղակի խնդրում եմ՝ վերանայի մոտեցումդ:


  Տեր իմ Աստված իրոք անտեղի վիճում եմ չհասկանալով ինչու՞,  իբր ինչ եք ուզում ասել, ժողովուրդ ես անիմաստ էլ չեմ բացատրի, ես մեկ անգամ ասեցի արդեն, երկրորդ անգամ այլևս անիմաստ է պարզաբանելը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չենք վախեցնում իրականությունն ենք ասում, իրեն արդեն պարտեզում մի խումբ տղաներ լավ ծեծել են : Ու ինքը դա շատ լավ գիտեր: Ես իրեն հասկացրեցի, թե ինչու են իրեն ծեծել:


իսկ չես կարծու՞մ, որ էտ ծեծող տղանների ու իրանց ծնողների հետ ա պետք հոգեբանական աշխատանքներ տանել:

հ.գ. բայց ես քեզ ոնց կթրոլլեի, ուղղակի կարող ա գնաս ու կուտակվածդ աբիժնիկությունը էտ երեխու վրեն թափես, դրա համար ինձ կզսպեմ:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հոգեբան չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էդ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես որևէ դեպքում կարելի՞ է սենց բաներ «հասկացնել» երեխային։


 Դե Նաիրուհի ջան դրա համար էլ հոգեբան չեք, բա ինչ անել եթե ոչ հասկացնել երեխային երևի փաղաքշել ու ասել, որ կանցնի բալես

----------


## Artgeo

> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:


Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան մարդը չի կարող հաթաթա տալ 3 տարեկան երեխային միայն ու միայն այն պատճառով, որ նա կարծրատիպից շեղում ունի: Տվյալ դեպքում բուժել ա պետք այդ երեխային ծեծողներին, ոչ թե ծեծվողին: Եթե նրանք 3 տարեկանում երեխա են ծեծում, քանի որ նա մի փոքր տարբերվում մեծ հասակում կնոջն ու երեխաներին կծեծեն, մի հատ էլ մարդ կսպանեն: 

Այսինքն ըստ քեզ տղամարդ վարսավիրները, խոհարարները, վիզաժիստները, մոդելյերները, դերձակները կամ կանայք մեքենավարները, շինարարները և այլնը բոլորը հիվանդ են ու ենթակա ծեծի: Շատ ճիշտ, հոգեբանական մոտեցում ա...

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> իսկ չես կարծու՞մ, որ էտ ծեծող տղանների ու իրանց ծնողների հետ ա պետք հոգեբանական աշխատանքներ տանել:
> 
> հ.գ. բայց ես քեզ ոնց կթրոլլեի, ուղղակի կարող ա գնաս ու կուտակվածդ աբիժնիկությունը էտ երեխու վրեն թափես, դրա համար ինձ կզսպեմ:


Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան մարդը չի կարող հաթաթա տալ 3 տարեկան երեխային միայն ու միայն այն պատճառով, որ նա կարծրատիպից շեղում ունի: Տվյալ դեպքում բուժել ա պետք այդ երեխային ծեծողներին, ոչ թե ծեծվողին: Եթե նրանք 3 տարեկանում երեխա են ծեծում, քանի որ նա մի փոքր տարբերվում մեծ հասակում կնոջն ու երեխաներին կծեծեն, մի հատ էլ մարդ կսպանեն: 
> 
> Այսինքն ըստ քեզ տղամարդ վարսավիրները, խոհարարները, վիզաժիստները, մոդելյերները, դերձակները կամ կանայք մեքենավարները, շինարարները և այլնը բոլորը հիվանդ են ու ենթակա ծեծի: Շատ ճիշտ, հոգեբանական մոտեցում ա...


Իսկ վերը թվարկած մասնագիտությամբ տեր մարդիկ աղջկա պես են հագնվում ու քսվում, կամ ասում ես աղջիկ եմ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տեր իմ Աստված իրոք անտեղի վիճում եմ չհասկանալով ինչու՞,  իբր ինչ եք ուզում ասել, ժողովուրդ ես անիմաստ էլ չեմ բացատրի, ես մեկ անգամ ասեցի արդեն, երկրորդ անգամ այլևս անիմաստ է պարզաբանելը:





> Դե Նաիրուհի ջան *դրա համար էլ հոգեբան չեք*, բա ինչ անել եթե ոչ հասկացնել երեխային երևի փաղաքշել ու ասել, որ կանցնի բալես


ուժ տու՛ր ինձ, Կթուլու՛ 

չեմ վիճում, լեզու եմ թրջում, որովհետև դժբախտաբար քեզնից շատ բան ա կախված:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:


Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել նման երեխաների հետ աշխատել, երբ դու համապատասխան գիտելիքներ չունես (ինչու՞ եմ զարմանում, սաղ Հայաստանում էդ ա): Դու նշում ես, որ հարյուր տոկոսով տրանսվեստիտ ա դառնալու, մինչդեռ բժշկության մեջ ոչինչ հարյուր տոկոսով չի, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան «դառնալու» է, ապա դա տրանսվեստիզմը չէ: Դու սեռական խանգարումների դասակարգմանն ընդհանրապես ծանո՞թ ես: Ծանո՞թ ես, ասենք, ՀՄԴ-10-ին, որով էսօր Հայաստանը պարտավորված ա առաջնորդվել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ եթե տրանսսեքսուալիզմ է ախտորոշվում, դու ինչ էլ անես, չես կարող նրան փոխել: Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես փորձում վերևում նշված բաները բացատրել երեխային:

Մեկ էլ չգիտեի, որ Հայաստանում նյարդահոգեբույժներ էլ կան  :Jpit:  Կասե՞ս ովքեր են: Ու ընդհանրապես, էստեղ ո՛չ նյարդահոգեբույժը, ո՛չ նյարդաբանը որևէ բան չունեն անելու: Սա սեքսոլոգի ու հոգեբույժի գործն ա: Դե հոգեբանինն էլ... բայց դե...

----------

GriFFin (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Է թող միանգամից վառեին, պրծնեին

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ ես լավ մասնագետ չեմ , որովհետև պացիենտներիս ու ինձ մոտ հերթերի քանակը ուրիշ բան է ասում:Ու ինքս լավ գիտեմ որ գերազանց եմ ավարտել մասնագիտական կրթությունս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ ես լավ մասնագետ չեմ , որովհետև պացիենտներիս ու ինձ մոտ հերթերի քանակը ուրիշ բան է ասում:Ու ինքս լավ գիտեմ որ գերազանց եմ ավարտել մասնագիտական կրթությունս:


Միակ բանը, որ նկատում եմ քո գրառումներում դա մարդատյացության սերմանումն է:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Վայ քեզ հոգեբանի դիպլոմ տվողին  :Sad:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գորտուկ, Զրուցարան, ԶՐՈՒՑԱՐԱՆ...

----------

Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, էդքան փոքր տարիքում էլ կարող են դրվել դիագնոզներ, ինչը բացարձակ չի նշանակում, թե ինչ-որ միջամտություն պիտի արվի: Երեք տարեկան երեխեք կան, որոնք իրենց սեփական սեռի մեջ չեն զգում ու դեռ շատ բան չեն հասկանում, բայց արդեն տանջվում են: Թե դոկումենտալ ֆիլմեր կան էդ երեխեքի մասին, թե հոդվածներ:
> Միջամտությունների համար ժամանակ կա մինչև դեռահասությունը, որ էդ դիագնզները վերանայվեն, հաստատվեն, որ երեխան էլ հաստատ համոզված լինի, թե ինքն իսկապես որ սեռի մեջ է իրեն զգում: Սեռը փոխելը կատակ թեմա չի:
> Բայց ամենավաղ տարիքից էլ կարող է ամեն ինչ սկսվել, ու ինչքան շուտ նկատվի, էնքան էդ երեխայի կյանքն ավելի թեթև կանցնի, եթե իհարկե ծնողները աջակից են ու հասկացող:



Բայց ես ինչքան կարդացել եմ (նոր էլ մի քանի տեղ կարդացի), գրած ա եղել, որ լրիվ սեռական նույնականացումը (Идентификация) լինում ա 5-6 տարեկում (կամ ավելի ուշ), այսինքն մինչ էդ հա էլ կարա իրան այլ սեռի հետ նույնացնի, առանց որևէ շեղում ունենալու։ Իսկ եթե չկա, շեղում, ի՞նչ դիագնոզ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ ես լավ մասնագետ չեմ , որովհետև պացիենտներիս ու ինձ մոտ հերթերի քանակը ուրիշ բան է ասում:Ու ինքս լավ գիտեմ որ գերազանց եմ ավարտել մասնագիտական կրթությունս:


Գորտուկ ջան, կներես, բայց Հայաստանում գերազանց ավարտելը ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում, որովհետև Աստված գիտի, թե ինչ են լցնում ուսանողների գլուխը, իսկ ուսանողն էլ սովորաբար դուրս չի գալիս տեսնի, թե իր գլուխը լցված աղբից բացի ուրիշ ինչ կա աշխարհում: Հերթերն էլ ոչինչ չեն ասում, որովհետև Հայաստանում վատ մասնագետների մոտ էլ են հերթեր գոյանում: Բայց մենակ էն, որ դու տրանսսեքսուալիզմի նշաններով երեխայի հետ սխալ, անգամ անընդունելի աշխատանք ես տանում, դա արդեն փաստ ա:

----------

GriFFin (31.05.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գորտուկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել նման երեխաների հետ աշխատել, երբ դու համապատասխան գիտելիքներ չունես (ինչու՞ եմ զարմանում, սաղ Հայաստանում էդ ա): Դու նշում ես, որ հարյուր տոկոսով տրանսվեստիտ ա դառնալու, մինչդեռ բժշկության մեջ ոչինչ հարյուր տոկոսով չի, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան «դառնալու» է, ապա դա տրանսվեստիզմը չէ: Դու սեռական խանգարումների դասակարգմանն ընդհանրապես ծանո՞թ ես: Ծանո՞թ ես, ասենք, ՀՄԴ-10-ին, որով էսօր Հայաստանը պարտավորված ա առաջնորդվել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ եթե տրանսսեքսուալիզմ է ախտորոշվում, դու ինչ էլ անես, չես կարող նրան փոխել: Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես փորձում վերևում նշված բաները բացատրել երեխային:
> 
> Մեկ էլ չգիտեի, որ Հայաստանում նյարդահոգեբույժներ էլ կան  Կասե՞ս ովքեր են: Ու ընդհանրապես, էստեղ ո՛չ նյարդահոգեբույժը, ո՛չ նյարդաբանը որևէ բան չունեն անելու: Սա սեքսոլոգի ու հոգեբույժի գործն ա: Դե հոգեբանինն էլ... բայց դե...


Բյուր, ախպոր պես պրիցիպի մի քցի, էտ երեխու քթերից բերելու ա. ջանով-ջիգյարով: Ես էլ չեմ կարողանում, իմ ուղեղի ապահովիչները վառվեցին:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես ինչքան կարդացել եմ (նոր էլ մի քանի տեղ կարդացի), գրած ա եղել, որ լրիվ սեռական նույնականացումը (Идентификация) լինում ա 5-6 տարեկում (կամ ավելի ուշ), այսինքն մինչ էդ հա էլ կարա իրան այլ սեռի հետ նույնացնի, առանց որևէ շեղում ունենալու։ Իսկ եթե չկա, շեղում, ի՞նչ դիագնոզ։


Արտ, կարա վաղ տարիքից ի հայտ գա, հետո կամ կանցնի, կամ չէ: Դրա համար ՀՄԴ-10-ում տրանսսեքսուալիզմի երկու տեսակ կա, մեկը՝ երեխաների մոտ, մեկը՝ դեռահասների ու չափահասների: Եթե դեռահասության շրջանում չի անցնում, դիագնոզը փոխում են երկրորդին:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախպոր պես պրիցիպի մի քցի, էտ երեխու քթերից բերելու ա. ջանով-ջիգյարով: Ես էլ չեմ կարողանում, իմ ուղեղի ապահովիչները վառվեցին:


Պրինցիպի եմ գցում, որ գնա, մի քիչ կարդա, գիտելիքներն ավելացնի:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Ահա էն գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը, ինչի համար ես պատրաստ եմ հենց վաղը իրերս հավաքել ու գնալ Հայաստանից։
Հոգեբանը հոմոֆոբիա է սերմանում, հոգեբանը նորմալ է համարում (մի տեսակ «ինքնապաշտպանություն») մարդուն ծեծել մենակ նրա համար, որ նա տարբերվում է հասարակության մեջ «ընդունված» կարծրատիպային կերպարից...

Ասենք՝ վաղն իմ երեխան խնդիր ունենա, ես նրան տանեմ հոգեբանի մոտ, ու պարզվի՝ էդ հոգեբանը մեր գորտուկի նման իմ երեխային հասկացնում է, որ եթե չի ուզում ծեծ ուտել՝ պիտի իրեն պահի նենց, ոնց որ մեծամասնությունն է ուզում։ 

Երեխեք, ես անհանդուրժող եմ դառնում, եկեք դուրս գամ էս թեմայից  :Sad:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ահա էն գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը, ինչի համար ես պատրաստ եմ հենց վաղը իրերս հավաքել ու գնալ Հայաստանից։
> Հոգեբանը հոմոֆոբիա է սերմանում, հոգեբանը նորմալ է համարում (մի տեսակ «ինքնապաշտպանություն») մարդուն ծեծել մենակ նրա համար, որ նա տարբերվում է հասարակության մեջ «ընդունված» կարծրատիպային կերպարից...
> 
> Ասենք՝ վաղն իմ երեխան խնդիր ունենա, ես նրան տանեմ հոգեբանի մոտ, ու պարզվի՝ էդ հոգեբանը մեր գորտուկի նման իմ երեխային հասկացնում է, որ եթե չի ուզում ծեծ ուտել՝ պիտի իրեն պահի նենց, ոնց որ մեծամասնությունն է ուզում։ 
> 
> Երեխեք, ես անհանդուրժող եմ դառնում, եկեք դուրս գամ էս թեմայից


Մի պղտորի մեր հոգին, ծեծ կուտես  :Goblin:

----------

Freeman (31.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հիշում եմ մի անգամ մանկապարտեզում ցերեկային քնի ժամանակ, երբ որ բոլոր երեխաներին դայակները ստիպում էին քնել, իմ քունը չէր տանում: Ինձ համար պառկել էի ու մտածում էի, աչքերս բաց էին, ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չէի տվել, ոչ մեկին չէի նեղացրել, էդ օրն ինձ խելոք էի պահել, մեր նորաթուխ դայակներից մեկը մահճակալների մոտով շրջում էր, որ տեսներ ով է քնած, ով չէ: Ու մեկ էլ էս դայակի խելքին փչում է (թե տանը մարդու հետ խնդիրներ կային, թե ֆինանսականը լավ չէր) մուռը իմ վրա թափել: Ես հանգիստ պառկած էի ու մեկ էլ մի հատ բարձրահնչյուն շրկխոց ա գալիս դեմքիս: Ու ես մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ էիր արել էդ դայակին: Հիմա կթվա դեպք ա, եղել ա, փոքր եմ եղել, բայց չէ, տենց բաները հիշվում են , էն էլ ոնց են հիշվում: Ես մինչև հիմա էդ դայակի դեմքը հիշում եմ, մինչև հիմա զգում եմ էդ մատների դաղող հարվածը դեմքիս: Անգամ որոշել էի մեծանալ ու վրեժ լուծել իրենից, պլան էի մշակում, ընդամենը չորս հինգ տարեկանում ես հասկացա ինչ վատ բան ա անարդարությունը, ծանոթացա վրեժի զգացողությանը: 
Իրականում երեխեքը չեն մոռանում էդպիսի բաները, ծեծը, վիրավորանքը: Դրանք ամբողջ կյանքում իրենց միջից դուրս չեն գալիս:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), boooooooom (31.05.2014), erexa (31.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (31.05.2014), Nihil (31.05.2014), Rhayader (31.05.2014), Sagittarius (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Vardik! (01.06.2014), Այբ (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Գորտուկ (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Յոհաննես (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Շինարար (24.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Էս ինչ թունդ բանավեճա գնում: 
Չարժե 10 հոգով մեկին նեղել: 

Դասեր տվողները թող մի քիչ համեստ պահեն իրանց, իսկ միգուցե իրանք էլ ունեն դրա կարիքը:

----------


## Rhayader

Ուախ ուախ ուախ  :LOL:  իրոնիան էլի սիտուացիայի:

----------

Freeman (31.05.2014), Sagittarius (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Գորտուկ ջան, որ էտ մյուս երեխաների հոգին չպղտորվի, դու էլ քո կողմից մի հատ էտ երեխուն շան ծեծ տուր, քացու տակ քցի, էն պուպուլիկից բռնի ուժեղ քաշի, կրակայրիչով վառի պուպուլիկը, թող գլուխը մտնի, որ ինքը պուպուլիկ ունի, ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Էտ քո գործն ա, երեխաներին հոգին մաքուր պահելը: 




> Դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ ես լավ մասնագետ չեմ , որովհետև պացիենտներիս ու ինձ մոտ հերթերի քանակը ուրիշ բան է ասում:Ու ինքս լավ գիտեմ որ գերազանց եմ ավարտել մասնագիտական կրթությունս:


Ընգեր, Լֆիկի ֆալշ արաղի համար էլ ա հերթեր լինում Երևան Սիթիում:

----------

Artgeo (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Մի հատ վերջացրեք խնդրում եմ ես էդ բալիկին շատ եմ ուզում օգնել ու ես բնավ էլ իրեն չեմ վախեցնում ինքը ինձ մոտ մեծ հաճույքով ա գալիս: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ , որքան հնարավոր է իրեն այդդ սխալ ճանապրհից հետ պահեմ: Եէե դեմ եք , էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, քարկոծեցի թողեցիք, ես հե չեմ սպանում իրեն: Ու ընդհասնրապես պետք չէր էդքան անսիրտ լինել ու նեղացնել էն մարդուն ում չես ճանաչում, ես ինքս երբեք հյուրի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի, խորհուրդ տալն ուրիշ է, բայց ծաղրելն ու անպատվելը մեկ այլ: Ես ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում ձեր պատճառով:

----------

CactuSoul (31.05.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Գորտուկ, շատ տխրեցի գրածիցդ:
Եթե հիմիկվա ջահել երեխեքը, էն էլ՝ բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած, էն էլ՝ հոգեբան, սենց մտքեր կարող են արտահայտել, ուրեմն էս երկրի վիճակը հեչ հուսադրող չի:

Բայց երևի չարժի ընդհանրացնել, եսիմ...

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Կասեք թե ինչպես կարող եմ ջնջվել այս ֆորումից, ուղղակի ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում էստեղ; Երևի իմ տեղը չի; Կամ էլ ինձ շատ մեղավոր եմ զգում;

----------


## ivy

> Կասեք թե ինչպես կարող եմ ջնջվել այս ֆորումից, ուղղակի ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում էստեղ; Երևի իմ տեղը չի; Կամ էլ ինձ շատ մեղավոր եմ զգում;


Ընդհակառակը, շատ լավ կլինի, որ մնաս էստեղ: 
Իսկականից եմ ասում:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), boooooooom (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Քանի նորեկ ա էսպես նեղացել ու գնացել ակումբից . Լավ չի

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Vaio (01.06.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի հատ վերջացրեք խնդրում եմ ես էդ բալիկին շատ եմ ուզում օգնել ու ես բնավ էլ իրեն չեմ վախեցնում ինքը ինձ մոտ մեծ հաճույքով ա գալիս: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ , որքան հնարավոր է իրեն այդդ սխալ ճանապրհից հետ պահեմ: Եէե դեմ եք , էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, քարկոծեցի թողեցիք, ես հե չեմ սպանում իրեն: Ու ընդհասնրապես պետք չէր էդքան անսիրտ լինել ու նեղացնել էն մարդուն ում չես ճանաչում, ես ինքս երբեք հյուրի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի, խորհուրդ տալն ուրիշ է, բայց ծաղրելն ու անպատվելը մեկ այլ: Ես ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում ձեր պատճառով:


Գորտուկ, հինգ տարի առաջ, երբ ես էի քեզ նման նորեկ Ակումբում, ոչ պակաս դառը ապտակներ եմ ստացել (ու մինչև հիմա մեկ-մեկ ստանում եմ), բայց դրանք սթափեցնող ապտակներ են։

Ես էլ ժամանակին նեղացա, որոշեցի, որ սա իմ տեղը չի, էստեղ ինձ չեն հասկանում, ու մի քանի ամիս իրոք չէի մտնում Ակումբ։

Հետո հասկացա, որ սա Հայաստանի ամենալավ անկյուններից է, ուր լիքը բան կարող ես սովորել թեկուզ միայն կարդալով, կողքից հետևելով։ Ես իմ շատ կողմերի հղկման, տեսակետների հստակեցման, գաղափարների սրբագրման համար Ակումբին ու ակումբցիներին եմ պարտական, ես ամեն օր սովորում եմ նրանցից ու չեմ նեղանում, երբ որոշ անծանոթ, երբեմն նույնիսկ՝ ծանոթ ակումբցիներ էս կամ էն առիթով դիտողություն են անում ինձ։

Երբ նայում եմ հինգ տարի առաջվա Նաիրուհուն ու ինձ, հասկանում եմ, որ էս ֆորումն ինձ համար իրոք համալսարանի նման մի բան է եղել, ինչքան էլ որ հիմնականում պասիվ ուսանող եմ եղել։

Մնա էստեղ ու շատ կարդա հատկապես էն մարդկանց գրառումները, ովքեր մոտ են քո մասնագիտությանը, հետևիր Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող ակումբցիներին, լիքը բան կսովորես։ Ես էլ եմ սովորում։

Հետո կգաս հանդիպումներին, Հայաստանում ապրողների հետ էլ անձամբ կծանոթանաս, մի բաժակ թեյի, սուրճի կամ գարեջրի շուրջ կքննարկենք ինչ ուզում ես, կտեսնես, որ էստեղ բոբոներ չեն։ Ուղղակի սկզբից տենց ենք երևում, որովհետև ոչ դու մեզ գիտես, ոչ էլ մենք՝ քեզ, դեռ դատում ենք մենակ մեր կարդացած *ուղիղ* տեքստով, ենթատեքստեր էլ դեռ չենք կարող փնտրել, որ տողատակերում տեսնենք՝ դու ինչպիսին ես։

Տես, հա, մյուս շաբաթ հանդիպում եմ կազմակերպելու, նախապես տեղյակ եմ պահում, որ քեզ սպասելու ենք  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), John (31.05.2014), Nihil (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Կաթիլ (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Մասնագիտությամբ դիլյետա՞նտ ես, թե՞ բեսեդկի տատի:





> հ.գ. Չամի՞չ, դո՞ւ ես





> հ.գ. բայց ես քեզ ոնց կթրոլլեի, ուղղակի կարող ա գնաս ու կուտակվածդ աբիժնիկությունը էտ երեխու վրեն թափես, դրա համար ինձ կզսպեմ:





> Ուախ ուախ ուախ  իրոնիան էլի սիտուացիայի:


էհ, հետո՞

բլին արա,  ակումբ եք մտնում մեկին/մեկի կարծիքը ծաղրելու, մեկին թրոլլելու, <<օդերով հանելու>> համա՞ր: 

եքքա մարդ եք արա

Գորտուկը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, որ իրան տենց են սովորեցրել… դուք սաղդ ձեր գործի վարպետն եք (ո՞վ չգիտի էդ) բայց էս մարդն էլ հնարավոր է *դեռ* շատ լավ չի տիրապետում մասնագիտությանը ու ի՞նչ: նենց անենք գնա՞ Ակումբից: Թե՞ փորձենք *մասնագիտական* (ոչ թե ստեղ-ընդեղից լսած) խորհուրդներ տալ, օգնել, որ ավելի կատարելագործվի, որ վաղը մյուս օրը մեզ լավ զգանք, որ Ակումբի շնորհիվ մի հոգեբան ավելի լավ մասնագետ դարձավ, քանի երեկ-առաջին օրն էր

Հերիք ա էլի փորձեք ինքնահաստատվել նորեկների, թույլերի, *ձեզնից տարբեր կերպ մտածողների*, ու թեկուզ վատ մասնագետների միջոցով:

*Գորտուկ ջան*,  խնդրում եմ, դու էլ ավելի շատ հետևի գիտության առաջընթացին, ինքնակրթություն ա, բան... եթե պետք ա խորհուրդներ հարցրու, օրինակ, StrangeLitleGirl-ից, մի բան արա էլի, մի՛ համարի, որ եթե գերազանց ես ավարտել + աշխատում ես + պահանջված մասնագետ ես, ուրեմն դու վերջն ես: Ինչպես բոլորս, դու էլ դեռ լիքը աճելու տեղ ունես որպես մասնագետ, ու, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ աշխատանքի դեպքում քեզ մոտ կստացվի ի վերջո դառնալ *շատ* լավ մասնագետ

----------

boooooooom (31.05.2014), CactuSoul (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Vardik! (01.06.2014), Այբ (31.05.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ վերջացրեք խնդրում եմ ես էդ բալիկին շատ եմ ուզում օգնել ու ես բնավ էլ իրեն չեմ վախեցնում ինքը ինձ մոտ մեծ հաճույքով ա գալիս: *Ուղղակի ուզում եմ , որքան հնարավոր է իրեն այդդ սխալ ճանապրհից հետ պահեմ:* Եէե դեմ եք , էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, քարկոծեցի թողեցիք, ես հե չեմ սպանում իրեն: Ու ընդհասնրապես պետք չէր էդքան անսիրտ լինել ու նեղացնել էն մարդուն ում չես ճանաչում, ես ինքս երբեք հյուրի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի, խորհուրդ տալն ուրիշ է, բայց ծաղրելն ու անպատվելը մեկ այլ: Ես ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում ձեր պատճառով:





> Կասեք թե ինչպես կարող եմ ջնջվել այս ֆորումից, ուղղակի ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում էստեղ; Երևի իմ տեղը չի; Կամ էլ ինձ շատ մեղավոր եմ զգում;


Գորտուկ ջան, մենք բոլորս լրիվ անկեղծ ուզում ենք, որ դու մնաս էս ֆորումում ու դառնաս բոլորիս ընկերը, քանի որ մենք էլ ենք անկեղծ ուզում որքան հնարավոր է քեզ սխալ ճանապարհից հետ պահել:

----------

ivy (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էհ, հետո՞
> 
> բլին արա,  ակումբ եք մտնում մեկին/մեկի կարծիքը ծաղրելու, մեկին թրոլլելու, օդերով հանելու համա՞ր: 
> 
> եքքա մարդ եք արա
> 
> Գորտուկը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, որ իրան տենց են սովորեցրել… դուք սաղդ ձեր գործի վարպետն եք (ո՞վ չգիտի էդ) բայց էս մարդն էլ հնարավոր է *դեռ* շատ լավ չի տիրապետում մասնագիտությանը ու ի՞նչ: Բոցեր անենք գնա՞ Ակումբից: Թե՞ փորձենք *մասնագիտական* (ոչ թե ստեղ-ընդեղից լսած) խորհուրդներ տալ, օգնել, որ ավելի կատարելագործվի, որ վաղը մյուս օրը մեզ լավ զգանք, որ Ակումբի շնորհիվ մի հոգեբան ավելի լավ մասնագետ դարձավ, քանի երեկ-առաջին օրն էր
> 
> Հերիք ա էլի փորձեք ինքնահաստատվել նորեկների, թույլերի, *ձեզնից տարբեր կերպ մտածողների*, ու թեկուզ վատ մասնագետների միջոցով:
> ...


Ապեր, լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ, ինչ-որ տեղին չէր էս անգամվա մեր մի քանիսի կողմից Գորտուկի ունքերից տենց ռեսկի կախվելը: Ուրիշ բան որ չլինի, հանուն էն երեխու պետք ա Գորտուկին ատամներով պահել Ակումբում ու մանրից պրոցեսը թողնել Բյուրին ու Ակումբի մի քանի էտ գործից գլուխ հանողներին:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ վերջացրեք խնդրում եմ ես էդ բալիկին շատ եմ ուզում օգնել ու ես բնավ էլ իրեն չեմ վախեցնում ինքը ինձ մոտ մեծ հաճույքով ա գալիս: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ , որքան հնարավոր է իրեն այդդ սխալ ճանապրհից հետ պահեմ: Եէե դեմ եք , էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, քարկոծեցի թողեցիք, ես հե չեմ սպանում իրեն: Ու ընդհասնրապես պետք չէր էդքան անսիրտ լինել ու նեղացնել էն մարդուն ում չես ճանաչում, ես ինքս երբեք հյուրի հետ էդպես չէի վարվի, խորհուրդ տալն ուրիշ է, բայց ծաղրելն ու անպատվելը մեկ այլ: Ես ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում ձեր պատճառով:


Գորտուկ ջան, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սխալ ճանապարհից հետ պահել: Դու երբևէ կարդացե՞լ ես տրանսսեքսուալիզմի առաջացման պատճառների, ընթացքի, բուժման ու այլ երևույթների մասին: Եթե կարդացած լինեիր, հաստատ անունը «սխալ ճամփա» չէիր դնի: Բայց ուշ չէ, իսկապես, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շատ կարդալ ու կարդալ արևմտյան գրականություն: Էն ժամանակ կհասկանայիր, որ տրանսսեքսուալիզմը «սխալ ճամփա» չէ ու դրանից «հետ բերել» որևէ մեկը չի կարող:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Nihil (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Գորտուկ, հինգ տարի առաջ, երբ ես էի քեզ նման նորեկ Ակումբում, ոչ պակաս դառը ապտակներ եմ ստացել (ու մինչև հիմա մեկ-մեկ ստանում եմ), բայց դրանք սթափեցնող ապտակներ են։
> 
> Ես էլ ժամանակին նեղացա, որոշեցի, որ սա իմ տեղը չի, էստեղ ինձ չեն հասկանում, ու մի քանի ամիս իրոք չէի մտնում Ակումբ։


 Նորեկ լինելը լավ բան չէ  :Sad:  :Sad:  Բայց այն փաստը որ դուք դեռ այստեղ եք ոգեշնչում է : Երբեք պետք չէ հանձնվել :

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ապեր, լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ, ինչ-որ տեղին չէր էս անգամվա մեր մի քանիսի կողմից Գորտուկի ունքերից տենց ռեսկի կախվելը: Ուրիշ բան որ չլինի, հանուն էն երեխու պետք ա Գորտուկին ատամներով պահել Ակումբում ու մանրից պրոցեսը թողնել Բյուրին ու Ակումբի մի քանի էտ գործից գլուխ հանողներին:


ի սկզբանե սխալ էր մոտեցումը Տրիբուն ձյա: Ես ուզում եմ, որ 1.էս դեպքը հարթվի 2.էլ տենց արձագանք չլինի որևէ նորեկի նկատմամբ: Պակաս կարևոր չի նաև քո նշած հանգամանքը, բայց դրա վրա կենտրոնանալ պետք չի, որտև էդ պետք ա լինի հետևանք, ոչ թե առաջնային նպատակ, իմ կարծիքով
Անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե ինձ սենց դիմավորեին, փաբլիք քֆուր էի անելու, արգելափակվեի
դրանից կշահեր՝ ոչ ոք
գուցե ինչ-որ բան կորցներ Ակումբը
ահագին բան կկորցնեի Ես

----------

boooooooom (31.05.2014), CactuSoul (31.05.2014), Գորտուկ (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Նորեկ լինելը լավ բան չէ


Վույ աման  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես ուզում եմ, որ Գորտուկը էն երեխուն էլ հաթաթա չտա ու չվախցնի, իսկ իրան ծեծող երեխեքի ծնողներին էլ փոխանցի, որ իրանց երեխեքի ականները քաշեն: Իսկ թե ով կնեղանա, ով կգնա, ով նեղանալ-գնալով աչք կվախցնի, ինձ բացարձակ չի հետարքրում, ես էլ մնացածի նման, ստեղ հյուր եմ, մեկումեջ մտնում եմ, քչից-շատից մտքիս եկածն եմ ասում: Ու ես թեմայում շատ ապուշություն իմ կողմից ընենց արձագանք չի ստացել, ոնց որ պտի ստանար:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ի սկզբանե սխալ էր մոտեցումը Տրիբուն ձյա: Ես ուզում եմ, որ 1.էս դեպքը հարթվի 2.էլ տենց արձագանք չլինի որևէ նորեկի նկատմամբ: Պակաս կարևոր չի նաև քո նշած հանգամանքը, բայց դրա վրա կենտրոնանալ պետք չի, որտև էդ պետք ա լինի հետևանք, ոչ թե առաջնային նպատակ, իմ կարծիքով
> Անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե ինձ սենց դիմավորեին, փաբլիք քֆուր էի անելու, արգելափակվեի
> դրանից կշահեր՝ ոչ ոք
> գուցե ինչ-որ բան կորցներ Ակումբը
> ահագին բան կկորցնեի Ես


ապեր, ԻՄՀԿ իրա արածը ու ասածը ապուշություն ա ու ես հենց տենց չասեցի, ոչ թե որ նորեկ ա (գլխաքանակ չենք ապահովում), այլ որ կարողա ավելի չարանար, բայց այ սենց ձեր հավայի «բարիսամարիստական» չեքոք մեջընկնելով, ստիպում եք, որ ավելի պարզ արտահայտվենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

> ի սկզբանե սխալ էր մոտեցումը Տրիբուն ձյա: Ես ուզում եմ, որ 1.էս դեպքը հարթվի 2.էլ տենց արձագանք չլինի որևէ նորեկի նկատմամբ: Պակաս կարևոր չի նաև քո նշած հանգամանքը, բայց դրա վրա կենտրոնանալ պետք չի, որտև էդ պետք ա լինի հետևանք, ոչ թե առաջնային նպատակ, իմ կարծիքով
> Անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե ինձ սենց դիմավորեին, փաբլիք քֆուր էի անելու, արգելափակվեի
> դրանից կշահեր՝ ոչ ոք
> գուցե ինչ-որ բան կորցներ Ակումբը
> ահագին բան կկորցնեի Ես


Ջոն ջան, դու էլ մի քիչ շատ ես մտել հերոսի դերի մեջ, հը՞ն  :Smile: 

Կապ չունի՝ նորեկ, հնեկ, թե միջանկյալ:
Սենց մտքեր մարդ որտեղ էլ տեսնի, առնվազն վատ կզգա էդ ամենը գրողի համար:
Ամեն մեկն էդ «վատ զգալն» իր ձևով է արտահայտում՝ մեկը մի քիչ մեղմ, մյուսը՝ պակաս մեղմ:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է սենց տեքստերին:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ Գորտուկը էն երեխուն էլ հաթաթա չտա ու չվախցնի, իսկ իրան ծեծող երեխեքի ծնողներին էլ փոխանցի, որ իրանց երեխեքի ականները քաշեն: Իսկ թե ով կնեղանա, ով կգնա, ով նեղանալ-գնալով աչք կվախցնի, ինձ բացարձակ չի հետարքրում, ես էլ մնացածի նման, ստեղ հյուր եմ, մեկումեջ մտնում եմ, քչից-շատից մտքիս եկածն եմ ասում: Ու ես թեմայում շատ ապուշություն իմ կողմից ընենց արձագանք չի ստացել, ոնց որ պտի ստանար:


լավ բան ես ուզում, բայց սխալ ձևով ես ուզում հասնես ուզածիդ: Անարդյունավետ ձևով: Ու տենց ձևով ամենայն հավանականությամբ չես էլ հասնի: Այ դրա մասին ա խոսքը: Թե չէ նենց չի, որ ես, կամ որևէ մեկը ուզում ենք Գորտուկը էդ երեխուն ծեծի

----------


## Sagittarius

ավելի լավ ա ակումբում մարդ չլինի, քան տենց ապուշությունները անարձագանք մնան, ինչ ա, որ էս մեկը նորեկ, էն մեկը մեր լավ ախպերն ա

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014)

----------


## John

> ավելի լավ ա ակումբում մարդ չլինի, քան տենց ապուշությունները անարձագանք մնան, ինչ ա, որ էս մեկը նորեկ, էն մեկը մեր լավ ախպերն ա


արձագանքնելու տարբեր եղանակներ կան, եթե քո նպատակը դիմացինին ստորացնելը չի, այլ օգնելը, որ ուղղվի, հաստատ տենց տոնով ու ձևով չի լինի արձագանքների մեծ մասը, ոնց որ էղաց




> Ջոն ջան, դու էլ մի քիչ շատ ես մտել հերոսի դերի մեջ, հը՞ն 
> 
> Կապ չունի՝ նորեկ, հնեկ, թե միջանկյալ:
> Սենց մտքեր մարդ որտեղ էլ տեսնի, առնվազն վատ կզգա էդ ամենը գրողի համար:
> Ամեն մեկն էդ «վատ զգալն» իր ձևով է արտահայտում՝ մեկը մի քիչ մեղմ, մյուսը՝ պակաս մեղմ:
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է սենց տեքստերին:


հերո՞ս ասում ես  :Smile:  ես ո՜նց եմ ձեզ սիրում, չեք պատկերացնի, ազնիվ պիոներական, դուք... բառեր չեմ գտնում
կարճ ասած՝  դավայծե, ես ոչ ավելորդ ներվ ունեմ, ոչ հավես
մեջբերածս հատվածնեը ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է, ուրեմն OK ա սաղ, ես չկամ էդ ոլորտում

բարի քննարկումներ ձեզ

----------

CactuSoul (31.05.2014), Գորտուկ (31.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ըհն… հիմա էլ Ջոնը նաղացավ…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ավելի լավ ա ակումբում մարդ չլինի, քան տենց ապուշությունները անարձագանք մնան, ինչ ա, որ էս մեկը նորեկ, էն մեկը մեր լավ ախպերն ա


Գիտես ինչ կա, եթե էդքան լավ մարդ ես ու քեզ շատ ա հուզում էդ պստոի ճակատագիրը , դու կարայիր ինձ մի լավ խորհուրդ տայիր, ասեիր, որ գիտես Գորտուկ ինձ թվում է դու սխալ ես վարվում, սխալ ես մտածում, գուցե էսպես անես, կամ էլ ես քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրես, բացի դրանից քեզ էլ օգուտ կտա, չգիտեմ հազար ու մի ձև կա, բայց ոչ էս աստիճանի վիրավորելը: Գիտես , երբեք չի կարելի էդպես նեղացնել մարդուն :Ես քեզ համար անծանոթ մարդ եմ, քեզ ինչ կա որ նեղացնում ես անցնում գնում ա, բայց գուցե դու ինձ շատ խորը վիրավորում ես ու ես դա ծանր եմ տանում: Չի կարելի էդպես: Մի քիչ բարեսիրտ եղիր: Ես կնդունեյի քո և ակումբի մյուս անդամների խորհուրդները, բայց այս բառերը որոնք ասեցիք շատ ծանր են: Գուցե ես դեռ նոր մասնագետ եմ, գուցե ձախողվեմ, բայց երբեք չի կարելի մարդուն արժեքազրկել չճանաչելով նրա ներքինը, նրա բարոյական որակները ու հոգեկան արժեքները: Այսքանը միայն:

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....Գուցե ես դեռ նոր մասնագետ եմ, գուցե ձախողվեմ....


Արդեն դրական տեղաշարժ կա ...  :Love:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ավելի լավ ա ակումբում մարդ չլինի, քան տենց ապուշությունները անարձագանք մնան, ինչ ա, որ էս մեկը նորեկ, էն մեկը մեր լավ ախպերն ա


Սգո, ապուշություն չի, մարդը թերուսա  :Sad:  Ինչ սովորացրել են, էն էլ անում ա: Ոնց որ հասկացել եմ, ոլորտ էլ նոր ա մտնում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ մանկավարժականի հոգեբանականն ա վերջերս ավարտել: 

90-ականների վերջերին Ամերքա համալսարանները մի հատ հայ աղջիկ PhD էր անում Cognitive Psychology: Տեղափոխվել էր ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականից: Իրա ասելով, ու պատճառ չունեմ չհավատալու, ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականում ղասաբություն են սովորացնում:

----------

ivy (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սգո, ապուշություն չի, մարդը թերուսա  Ինչ սովորացրել են, էն էլ անում ա: Ոնց որ հասկացել եմ, ոլորտ էլ նոր ա մտնում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ մանկավարժականի հոգեբանականն ա վերջերս ավարտել: 
> 
> 90-ականների վերջերին Ամերքա համալսարանները մի հատ հայ աղջիկ PhD էր անում Cognitive Psychology: Տեղափոխվել էր ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականից: Իրա ասելով, ու պատճառ չունեմ չհավատալու, ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականում ղասաբություն են սովորացնում:


Հա, նույն կերպ մի աղջիկ ԱՄՆ-ում PhD էր դիմել ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականից, նայել էին դիպլոմի  միջուկին, պատասխան էին ուղարկել, թե՝ դուք հոգեբանություն չեք անցել, հոգեբանության պատմություն եք անցել (սա ինձ պատմել ա ԱՄՆ համապատասխան համալսարանի ընդունող հանձնաժողովի անդամներից մեկը)  :Sad:

----------

ivy (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես էլ եմ ԵՊՀ-ի հոգեբանականը ավարտել, հետո որ եկա էստեղ սովորելու, զգացի, որ հայրենիքում շատ բան չեն սովորացրել, էդ կա ու կա: Չնայած, հիմա ահագին լավացել է վիճակը՝ իմ սովորելու տարիների հետ համեմատած:
Բայց ես կյանքում չեմ հավատա, թե ԵՊՀ-ի հոգեբանականում ընդհանրապես որևէ կերպ շոշափում են «տրանսջենդեր» հարցեր: Կամ ընդհանրապես, սեռական փոքրամասնության թեման:
Էստեղ Գորտուկի կողմից ներկայացրածը լրիվ (չեմ ուզում «քյառթ» բառն օգտագործել) մեր ազգաիյն կոնսերվատիվ մոտեցումն էր՝ հլը ծեծի թեման էլ հետը ներառած: Էդ բաները մարդ համալսարանից չի, որ ստանում է կամ չի ստանում, այլ հասարակությունից:
Իհարկե, համալսարանի վատն էն է, որ էդ ամեն ինչը արմատախիլ չի անում:
Ու դեռ մի հատ էլ հոգեբանի դիպլոմ է տալիս և ուղարկում էրեխեքի հետ աշխատելու:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես էլ եմ ԵՊՀ-ի հոգեբանականը ավարտել, հետո որ եկա էստեղ սովորելու, զգացի, որ հայրենիքում շատ բան չեն սովորացրել, էդ կա ու կա: Չնայած, հիմա ահագին լավացել է վիճակը՝ իմ սովորելու տարիների հետ համեմատած:
> Բայց ես կյանքում չեմ հավատա, թե ԵՊՀ-ի հոգեբանականում ընդհանրապես որևէ կերպ շոշափում են «տրանսջենդեր» հարցեր: Կամ ընդհանրապես, սեռական փոքրամասնության թեման:
> Էստեղ Գորտուկի կողմից ներկայացրածը լրիվ (չեմ ուզում «քյառթ» բառն օգտագործել) մեր ազգաիյն կոնսերվատիվ մոտեցումն էր՝ հլը ծեծի թեման էլ հետը ներառած: Էդ բաները մարդ համալսարանից չի, որ ստանում է կամ չի ստանում, այլ հասարակությունից:
> Իհարկե, համալսարանի վատն էն է, որ էդ ամեն ինչը արմատախիլ չի անում:
> Ու դեռ մի հատ էլ հոգեբանի դիպլոմ է տալիս և ուղարկում էրեխեքի հետ աշխատելու:


Մոքիր, Գորտուկը մանկավարժականի հոգեբանականն ա ավարտել, trust my gut feeling, ընդեղ ծեծել էլ են սովորացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ ջհանդամ, ինտերնետով Արմենիա եմ բռնել, որ ֆուտբոլ նայեմ, ու էս պահին գովազդ ա գնում. «վաճառվում է հողամաս Երևանի *ամենահեղինակային* թաղամասերից մեկում»  :LOL:  Կոտորվեք դուք ... 

Ներող էլի, որ թեմայից դուրս, բայց ես էլ սրանց չեմ կարում հանդուրժեմ ....

----------

insider (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Nihil (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոքիր, Գորտուկը մանկավարժականի հոգեբանականն ա ավարտել, trust my gut feeling, ընդեղ ծեծել էլ են սովորացնում:


Տրիբուն, տենց մի ասա, մանկավարժականը վերջին տարիներին շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում ա, քան ԵՊՀ-ն, ու գնալով ավելի բարձր պահանջներ ա դնում դասախոսական կազմի վրա: 
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Հայաստանում հոգեբանության շկոլան ահագին թույլ ա, համարյա չկա:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, նույն կերպ մի աղջիկ ԱՄՆ-ում PhD էր դիմել ԵՊՀ հոգեբանականից, նայել էին դիպլոմի  միջուկին, պատասխան էին ուղարկել, թե՝ դուք հոգեբանություն չեք անցել, հոգեբանության պատմություն եք անցել (սա ինձ պատմել ա ԱՄՆ համապատասխան համալսարանի ընդունող հանձնաժողովի անդամներից մեկը)


Լավ են ասել, տենց էլ կա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, տենց մի ասա, մանկավարժականը վերջին տարիներին շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում ա, քան ԵՊՀ-ն, ու գնալով ավելի բարձր պահանջներ ա դնում դասախոսական կազմի վրա: 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Հայաստանում հոգեբանության շկոլան ահագին թույլ ա, համարյա չկա:


Չէի իմանում, կարող ա և տենց ա .. Բայց իմ մոտ մինչև հիմա մանկավարժականն ասոցացվում «ով որտեղ չի ընդունվել, կարա մանկավարժականում դոկտոր դառնա»-ի հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ես Գորտնուկին չեմ կարող պաշտպանել որտև իրա տեսակետը անպաշտպանելի ա…

…բայց…

մյուս կողմից մենք իրան ներկայացնում ենք մի հատ տեսակետ որը հիմնովին քանդում ա իրա իմացած-չիմացածը… արժեհամակարգն ու մնացած բաները… 

դա դժվար բան ա… շատ…

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (01.06.2014), ivy (31.05.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Արէա (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէի իմանում, կարող ա և տենց ա .. Բայց իմ մոտ մինչև հիմա մանկավարժականն ասոցացվում «ով որտեղ չի ընդունվել, կարա մանկավարժականում դոկտոր դառնա»-ի հետ:


Չէ, էս վերջին տարիներին իրոք ահագին բան փոխվել ա: Ճիշտ ես, առաջ տենց էր, հիմա էլ նենց թույն բուհ չի դարձել, բայց համենայնդեպս չի ուղով ա գնում: Ղեկավարությունը ճիշտ ճամփա ա բռնել: Ես որ դաս էի տալիս էնտեղ, լիքը լավ էրեխեք կային, ԵՊՀ-ի էրեխեքից շատերին հաստատ ծալած ունեին:

----------


## Lord

լավ մարդիկ մի կռիվ արեք մեկա համարյա բոլորտ էլ ուղակի մեծամիտ հիմարներ եք :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Տրիբուն, տենց մի ասա, մանկավարժականը վերջին տարիներին շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում ա, քան ԵՊՀ-ն, ու գնալով ավելի բարձր պահանջներ ա դնում դասախոսական կազմի վրա: 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Հայաստանում հոգեբանության շկոլան ահագին թույլ ա, համարյա չկա:


Հոգեբանութունը եթե Հայաստանում ինչ-որ տեղ կենդանության նշաններ է տալիս, էդ ԵՊՀ-ն է:
Ու հիմա լիքը ջահել կադրեր կան, ավելի լավանում է վիճակը: 

Մանկավարժականի հոգեբանության բաժինի մի տասներկու տարի առաջ կատաստրոֆա էր, ու լրիվ Տրիբունի ասածը՝ ով ոչ մի տեղ չէր անցնում, էնտեղ էր հայտնվում: Մեր կուրս ծանոթով երկու աղջիկ էին տեղափոխվել մանկավարժականից. նրանց որ նայեիր, սկի չէիր էլ հավատա, թե տասնամյա կրթություն ունեն, ուր մնաց, թե բուհից են գալիս:

Բայց որ ասում ես, հիմա փոխվում է, իհարկե կասկածելու տեղիք տալիս է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հուսադրող է հնչում:

----------


## Lord

Ավելի լավա երգը լսեք ավելի շատ օգուտ կլինի ձեզանից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոգեբանութունը եթե Հայաստանում ինչ-որ տեղ կենդանության նշաններ է տալիս, էդ ԵՊՀ-ն է:
> Ու հիմա լիքը ջահել կադրեր կան, ավելի լավանում է վիճակը: 
> 
> Մանկավարժականի հոգեբանության բաժինի մի տասներկու տարի առաջ կատաստրոֆա էր, ու լրիվ Տրիբունի ասածը՝ ով ոչ մի տեղ չէր անցնում, էնտեղ էր հայտնվում: Մեր կուրս ծանոթով երկու աղջիկ էին տեղափոխվել մանկավարժականից. նրանց որ նայեիր, սկի չէիր էլ հավատա, թե տասնամյա կրթություն ունեն, ուր մնաց, թե բուհից են գալիս:
> 
> Բայց որ ասում ես, հիմա փոխվում է, իհարկե կասկածելու տեղիք տալիս է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հուսադրող է հնչում:


Իհարկե, կոնկրետ հոգեբանության ֆակուլտետի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, մանկավարժականի ընդհանուր միտման մասին եմ խոսում: Ու մանկավարժականում միշտ էղել են լավ էրեխեք, էնպիսի էրեխեք, որ ռեպետիտորի փող չեն ունեցել, ավելի բարձր վարձ տալու փող չեն ունեցել, ծանոթ-բարեկամ չեն ունեցել, ստիպված մանկավարժական են գնացել: Իմ ուսանողներից մի էդպիսի մեկը կար, փայլուն ուսանող, ԵՊՀ հոգեբանություն չէր ընդունվել, ընկել էր մանկավարժականի լոգոպեդիա: 

Բայց լավ էրեխեքի հարցը մի կողմ, հիմա մանկավարժականում դասախոսների հանդեպ են ահավոր պահանջկոտ դարձել, ստիպում են, որ միջազգային ամսագրերում տպագրվեն, լիքը ուրիշ կարևոր պայմաններ են դնում վրաները: Ու լուրջ կադրային փոփոխություններ են գնում: Իհարկե, արդյունքը հիմա դեռ տեսանելի չի լինի, բայց եթե «վերևները» թույլ տան մանկավարժականն էս տեմպերով գնա, ամենաքիչը մի հինգ տարուց Հայաստանի բոլոր բուհերին ծալած ա ունենալու:

----------

ivy (31.05.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

մմ, Հայաստանի բուհերում հոգեբանության դասավանդումը, ոնց ասեմ, շատ վատ վիճակում է գտնվում:
Մի երկու տարի առաջ ԵՊՀ-ում հոգեբանություն պիտի անցնեինք: Դասախոսին շատ էին գովում, ասում էին Հայաստանի լավագույն մասնագետներից մեկն է, մոտը առավոտից իրիկուն մարդկանց հոսքը չի դադարում, դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր բլա բլա բլա: Դե ես էլ ինչ ասեմ, ահագին ոգևորվել էի: Հետո եկավ, մի տարիքով մարդ էր, ում դասերից անկեղծ ասած ոչ մի բան մոտս չի տպավորվել: Մենակ էն եմ հիշում, որ ասում էր, թե աղջիկները պիտի ջինս չհագնեն, որովհետև ջինս հագնողները լավ սեքս չեն անում:
Ամենախոխմը քննությունն էր: Ինձ հարցնում է` եթե ամուսինը գնացել է խոպան ու իր կինը փողոցով քայլելիս մեկ էլ մի սիրուն երիտասարդի է տեսնում ու նայում նրան, դա ի՞նչ է, բարոյականությու՞ն, թե՞ անբարոյականություն: Հետո, երբ ասեցի, որ դա բարոյականության հետ ընդանհրապես կապ չունի, որ աչքերը նայելու համար են ու նորմալ է ինչ-որ մեկին նայելը, բառիս բուն իմաստով հարձակվեց վրաս, թե քո նմանների պատճառով է, որ Հայաստանը հիմա էս օրին է, որ փչացրել եք էս երկիրը և այլն և այլն: Սենց բաներ...

----------

Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մարդագայլուկ, հետո ականջիս թաքուն ասա էդ դասախոսի ազգանունը. ոնց էլ չլինի, իմ դասախոսներից կլինի, հետաքրքիր է  որ մեկն է եղել   :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

> մմ, Հայաստանի բուհերում հոգեբանության դասավանդումը, ոնց ասեմ, շատ վատ վիճակում է գտնվում:
> Մի երկու տարի առաջ ԵՊՀ-ում հոգեբանություն պիտի անցնեինք: Դասախոսին շատ էին գովում, ասում էին Հայաստանի լավագույն մասնագետներից մեկն է, մոտը առավոտից իրիկուն մարդկանց հոսքը չի դադարում, դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր բլա բլա բլա: Դե ես էլ ինչ ասեմ, ահագին ոգևորվել էի: Հետո եկավ, մի տարիքով մարդ էր, ում դասերից անկեղծ ասած ոչ մի բան մոտս չի տպավորվել: Մենակ էն եմ հիշում, որ ասում էր, թե աղջիկները պիտի ջինս չհագնեն, որովհետև ջինս հագնողները լավ սեքս չեն անում:
> Ամենախոխմը քննությունն էր: Ինձ հարցնում է` եթե ամուսինը գնացել է խոպան ու իր կինը փողոցով քայլելիս մեկ էլ մի սիրուն երիտասարդի է տեսնում ու նայում նրան, դա ի՞նչ է, բարոյականությու՞ն, թե՞ անբարոյականություն: Հետո, երբ ասեցի, որ դա բարոյականության հետ ընդանհրապես կապ չունի, որ աչքերը նայելու համար են ու նորմալ է ինչ-որ մեկին նայելը, բառիս բուն իմաստով հարձակվեց վրաս, թե քո նմանների պատճառով է, որ Հայաստանը հիմա էս օրին է, որ փչացրել եք էս երկիրը և այլն և այլն: Սենց բաներ...


Հո՞ Ամիրյանը չի եղել: :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հո՞ Ամիրյանը չի եղել:


Իմ մտքով էլ ինքն անցավ. տենց բաներ մենակ նա էր խոսում։ 
Ուղղակի ինքը ոչ մի դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր էլ չէր, սկի թեկնածուական չէր պաշտպանել։ Իր դասախոսական ռեյտինգն էլ հեչ բարձր չէր։ Ով պիտի նրան տենց գովեր։

Ի դեպ, մահացավ մի երկու տարի առաջ….

----------


## Արէա

Էն որ իմանում են հարսանիք ա, բայց չգիտեն որտեղ ա, ուր մտնում տաշի են գոռում:

Գորտուկի նման նորավարտ ու սենտիմենտալ աղջնակներն են մեղավոր էս համատարած կեղտի համար, բա ինչ: 
Բոլորով միասին թռնենք դեմքին որ հանկարծ չխանգարի էն երեխու նորմալ ապրելուն:

Հետո Լիոնին գտնենք բերենք բմբուլները քամուն տանք, հետո Հովարսի հավատը քացու տակ գցենք, հետո Ամմէին ձեռ առնենք, Չամիչին ծաղրի առարկա սարքենք՝ րոպեն մեկ հիշենք, Սելավին էլ ոնց որ մի բան էր ասել, Սելավիին էլ կարելի ա մշակել, ու անպայման մի քանի հոգով, իրար հերթ չտալով, մրցելով սրամտության ու հնարամտության մեջ, ով ավելի լավ հումոր կանի, ով ավելի լավ համեմատություն կբերի, ով ավելի սուր կվիրավորի, դու ռասիստ ես, դու հոմոֆոբ ես, դու տգետ ես, դու սենտիմենտալ ես, դու եսիմինչ զահրումար ես: Ու բարձր-բարձր-բարձրներից էս ամեն ինչը:

Ու էս ամեն ինչը միմիայն ակնհայտ անվնաս մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որը հաստատ անձնական հարթություն կամ չի տեղափոխի, կամ չի կարա, կամ չի հասնի:
Իրական վտանգը կա ու մնալու ա էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ մենք Գորտուկից ենք մուռներս հանելու, ու մեզ թվալու ա թե շատ մեծ գործ ենք արել:

Էս երևի իզուր էլ գրում եմ: Հազար անգամ խոսացել ենք էս թեմայով էլի նույնն ա էլի: Հեսա ինձ էլ կքրֆեք կանցնի կգնա էլի:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (01.06.2014), John (31.05.2014), Tiger29 (01.06.2014), Vardik! (01.06.2014), Այբ (01.06.2014), Գորտուկ (01.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Իմ մտքով էլ ինքն անցավ. տենց բաներ մենակ նա էր խոսում։ 
> Ուղղակի ինքը ոչ մի դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր էլ չէր, սկի թեկնածուական չէր պաշտպանել։ Իր դասախոսական ռեյտինգն էլ հեչ բարձր չէր։ Ով պիտի նրան տենց գովեր։
> 
> Ի դեպ, մահացավ մի երկու տարի առաջ….


Չգիտեմ, բայց մեզ մոտ լավ շուխուր էր բարձրացել, երբ պարզվեց, որ ինքն է լինելու մեր դասախոսը :ճ Կամ էլ մեր ֆակի դասախոսների հետ համեմատած էր գիգանտ թվում:

----------


## Nihil

Կարդացի քննարկումները։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդ մի բան ա գրել, ապա պետք է պատրաստ լինի ցանկացած մեկնաբանության գրածի վերաբերյալ ու նեղանալու կարիք էլ չկա բացարձակ։ Ինտերնետային ֆորում է, բա էլ ինչ պտի լիներ էլի։ Վերջիվերջո, որտեղ կոնֆլիկտ չկա, զարգացում էլ չկա։ Իսկ թե դա թրոլլինգի տեսքով է տեղի ունենում, թե զուտ խորհուրդ տալու, դա էլ էական չէ։

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (31.05.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Կարդացի քննարկումները։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդ մի բան ա գրել, ապա պետք է պատրաստ լինի ցանկացած մեկնաբանության գրածի վերաբերյալ ու նեղանալու կարիք էլ չկա բացարձակ։ Ինտերնետային ֆորում է, բա էլ ինչ պտի լիներ էլի։ Վերջիվերջո, որտեղ կոնֆլիկտ չկա, զարգացում էլ չկա։* Իսկ թե դա թրոլլինգի տեսքով է տեղի ունենում, թե զուտ խորհուրդ տալու, դա էլ էական չէ։*


պատկերացրու ավելի էական է, քան պնդում ես:
Մեջբերում Ակումբի կանոնադրությունից



> 2.1.1. Չի թույլատրվում վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել ակումբի մյուս անդամներին, նրանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել բացահայտ արհամարհական վերաբերմունք, ֆորումի բանավեճերը տեղափոխել վեճի, հարաբերություններ պարզելու, կռվի հարթություն:





> Ակումբի բոլոր անդամները գրանցման պահին ընդունում են ակումբի կանոնադրությունը և պարտավոր են ակումբին անդամակցելու ընթացքում գործել այդ կանոնադրության դրույթներին համապատասխան:
> 
> Ակումբի բոլոր անդամները պարտավոր են ակումբում գրառումներ կատարելու և հաղորդակցվելու ընթացքում իրենց պահել կոռեկտ, ներկայացնել իրենց տեսակետն ու դիրքորոշումը, այլ ոչ թե պնդել ու պարտադրել այն:

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2014), Գորտուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդացի քննարկումները։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդ մի բան ա գրել, ապա պետք է պատրաստ լինի ցանկացած մեկնաբանության գրածի վերաբերյալ ու նեղանալու կարիք էլ չկա բացարձակ։ Ինտերնետային ֆորում է, բա էլ ինչ պտի լիներ էլի։ Վերջիվերջո, որտեղ կոնֆլիկտ չկա, զարգացում էլ չկա։ Իսկ թե դա թրոլլինգի տեսքով է տեղի ունենում, թե զուտ խորհուրդ տալու, դա էլ էական չէ։


Nihil, քո կարծիքը օբյեկտիվ չի: Դու որ եկար ակումբ, քո առաջին գրառումից հետո ակումբի մեծ մասը սիրահարվել էր քեզ՝ անկախ քո սեռից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից ու դրա նկատմամբ քո հանդուրժողականության սահմանից  :Smile:  Իսկ հայտնի երկկենցաղին էսօր քիչ էր մնում ֆրանսիական գեյ-սալաթ անեինք:

----------

Nihil (31.05.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> պատկերացրու ավելի էական է, քան պնդում ես:
> Մեջբերում Ակումբի կանոնադրությունից


 ստեղ *բացահայտ* վիրավորանք չկա, բոլորը հայտնում են իրանց կարծիքը առանց վիրավորելու կամ անպատվելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014)

----------


## John

> ստեղ *բացահայտ* վիրավորանք չկա, բոլորը հայտնում են իրանց կարծիքը առանց վիրավորելու կամ անպատվելու:


ոնց հասկանում եմ, ըստ քեզ թռոլինգը ոչ բացահայտ վիրավորանք է ու նորմալ է իրականում։ Օկ

----------

Գորտուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> ոնց հասկանում եմ, ըստ քեզ թռոլինգը ոչ բացահայտ վիրավորանք է ու նորմալ է իրականում։ Օկ


Ես ինչքանը որ կարդացի ոչ մեկ նման բան թուլ չէր տվել, իսկ եթե թուլ ա տվել ապա մեկնաբանությունը կջնջվի՝ մոդեռատորի աշխատանքը դրանում ա: Հիմա ես քո ասածը ընկալեմ որպես սառկազմ կամ վիրավորանք, ասեմ դու ինձ դեբիլ ես համարում, բորբոքվեմ ու անկապ սկե՞սմ գրել թեմաին չվերաբերող բաներ: Իմաստը՞

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> ոնց հասկանում եմ, ըստ քեզ թռոլինգը ոչ բացահայտ վիրավորանք է ու նորմալ է իրականում։ Օկ


Ջոն ջան, թրոլլինգի տարբեր աստիճաններ կան։ Հաստատ տվյալ դեպքում կանոնադրության խախտում չկար։ 
Ուղղակի սենց ակտիվ քննարկումներից որ խուսափեն, էլ ոչ մեկը չի մտնի ակումբ, ձանձրալի կդառնա շատ, եսիմ

----------


## Sagittarius

> պատկերացրու ավելի էական է, քան պնդում ես:
> Մեջբերում Ակումբի կանոնադրությունից


Ապեր, դու ընդհանրապես առաջին գրառումները կարդացե՞լ ես, թե ուղղակի կարծիքների բազմազանություն ես ապահովում:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> ոնց հասկանում եմ, ըստ քեզ թռոլինգը ոչ բացահայտ վիրավորանք է ու նորմալ է իրականում։ Օկ


Ջոն ջան, թրոլլինգի տարբեր աստիճաններ կան։ Հաստատ տվյալ դեպքում կանոնադրության խախտում չկար։ 
Ուղղակի սենց ակտիվ քննարկումներից որ խուսափեն, էլ ոչ մեկը չի մտնի ակումբ, ձանձրալի կդառնա շատ, եսիմ

----------


## John

> Ես ինչքանը որ կարդացի ոչ մեկ նման բան թուլ չէր տվել, իսկ եթե թուլ ա տվել ապա մեկնաբանությունը կջնջվի՝ մոդեռատորի աշխատանքը դրանում ա: Հիմա ես քո ասածը ընկալեմ որպես սառկազմ կամ վիրավորանք, ասեմ դու ինձ դեբիլ ես համարում, բորբոքվեմ ու անկապ սկե՞սմ գրել թեմաին չվերաբերող բաներ: Իմաստը՞


շատ բան պետք չէր կարդալ Լիզա ջամ, ընդամենը Նիհիլի գրածից մեջբերածիս ընդգծված մասը։ Կանոնադրությունից արված մեջբերումս էդ գրառմանն էր վերաբերում ոչ թե քննարկմանը։ Դու ասում ես էդ բացահայտ չի, ստացվում ա թռոլինգը բավահայտ վիրավորրել չի քո ասելով։ Տենց չի՞  ստացվում

----------


## John

> Ապեր, դու ընդհանրապես առաջին գրառումները կարդացե՞լ ես, թե ուղղակի կարծիքների բազմազանություն ես ապահովում:


կարդացել եմ ապեր։ Իսկ քո համար պա՞ րզ ա որ մեջբերածս գրառման վերաբերյալ եմ գրել, ոչ թե քննարկման

----------


## GriFFin

> շատ բան պետք չէր կարդալ Լիզա ջամ, ընդամենը Նիհիլի գրածից մեջբերածիս ընդգծված մասը։ Կանոնադրությունից *արված մեջբերումս էդ գրառմանն էր վերաբերում ոչ թե քննարկմանը։* Դու ասում ես էդ բացահայտ չի, ստացվում ա թռոլինգը բավահայտ վիրավորրել չի քո ասելով։ Տենց չի՞  ստացվում


Ես` դախս, չգիդեմ թռոլինգի սահմանումը, դրա համար չեմ կարող ասել: Նիհիլը արդեն ասեց, որ չկար խախտում( ինքը ի տարբերություն ինձ գիդի թրոլինգը որն ա, աստիճաններով կարա բացատրի): 

Ինձ թվաց քննարկման ա վերաբերվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինչքանը որ կարդացի ոչ մեկ նման բան թուլ չէր տվել, իսկ եթե թուլ ա տվել ապա մեկնաբանությունը կջնջվի՝ մոդեռատորի աշխատանքը դրանում ա: Հիմա ես քո ասածը ընկալեմ որպես սառկազմ կամ վիրավորանք, ասեմ դու ինձ դեբիլ ես համարում, բորբոքվեմ ու անկապ սկե՞սմ գրել թեմաին չվերաբերող բաներ: Իմաստը՞


Լիզ ջան, արի ու խոստովանի, որ իրոք կար վիրավորական բան: Ընդհանրապես, մարդուն հասցված ամենա-ամենամեծ վիրավորանքներից մեկն էն ա, երբ ասում ես՝ լավ մասնագետ չես: Այ, երբ սկսես աշխատել, ինքդ էլ կզգաս, թե դա ինչ աստիճանի վիրավորական արտահայտություն ա:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ ջան, արի ու խոստովանի, որ իրոք կար վիրավորական բան: Ընդհանրապես, մարդուն հասցված ամենա-ամենամեծ վիրավորանքներից մեկն էն ա, երբ ասում ես՝ լավ մասնագետ չես: Այ, երբ սկսես աշխատել, ինքդ էլ կզգաս, թե դա ինչ աստիճանի վիրավորական արտահայտություն ա:


Ես չնկատեցի, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
Հա Բյուր, բայց հաճախ դիտողությունը անկախ նրանից տեղին ա, թե չէ կարդում ես, վերլուծում, ընդունում: Ես ֆոռում ա, ոչ թե ինքնահաստատման վայր: Եթե դու պատասխանատվություն չես կրելու քո ասածի համար՝ մի ասա, մի գրի: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկին չի ստիպում ոչ մի բան՝ բացի օրենքներից, որոնք մենք կարդում ու համձայնում ենք չխախտել: Հիմա ասեմ՝ դու ուզում ես ասել, որ թե ես չեմ աշխատել ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում՝ բլա բլա բլա բլա: Եթե նման կերպով շարունակվի ակումբը ՖԲից չի տարբերվի:

----------


## GriFFin

"Հանդուրժողականության սահմաններ"-ը բոլորի մոտ հատվել են  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չնկատեցի, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
> Հա Բյուր, բայց հաճախ դիտողությունը անկախ նրանից տեղին ա, թե չէ կարդում ես, վերլուծում, ընդունում: Ես ֆոռում ա, ոչ թե ինքնահաստատման վայր: Եթե դու պատասխանատվություն չես կրելու քո ասածի համար՝ մի ասա, մի գրի: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկին չի ստիպում ոչ մի բան՝ բացի օրենքներից, որոնք մենք կարդում ու համձայնում ենք չխախտել: Հիմա ասեմ՝ դու ուզում ես ասել, որ թե ես չեմ աշխատել ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում՝ բլա բլա բլա բլա: Եթե նման կերպով շարունակվի ակումբը ՖԲից չի տարբերվի:


Լիզ, կա փաստ. Գորտուկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա: Իսկ ասածների պատասխանատվության մասին նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասել ծաղրական ռեակցիաների մասին: Իրոք, մի քիչ ուժեղ էր հակահարվածը: Երբ մեկը մի բան չի իմանում, ճիշտ չի ծաղրելը, պետք ա նստել ու սովորացնել: Ի վերջո, իր մեղքը չի, որ չունի էդ գիտելիքը: Իսկ մենք օգնելու փոխարեն, որ գիտելիքի բացը լրացնի, ծաղրում ենք:

Հա, Լիզ, ով չի աշխատել, չի կարա պատկերացնի, թե ինչ աստիճանի ահավոր վիրավորանք ա ասելը, թե՝ դու լավ մասնագետ չես: Հիմա Մեֆի դեմքին թռնում, ինչ ասես ասում եմ, բայց հենց ասեմ՝ դու վատ ճարտարապետ ես, ինքը ինձ կխեղդի: Ու տենց գրեթե բոլորը:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, կա փաստ. Գորտուկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա: Իսկ ասածների պատասխանատվության մասին նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասել ծաղրական ռեակցիաների մասին: Իրոք, մի քիչ ուժեղ էր հակահարվածը: Երբ մեկը մի բան չի իմանում, ճիշտ չի ծաղրելը, պետք ա նստել ու սովորացնել: Ի վերջո, իր մեղքը չի, որ չունի էդ գիտելիքը: Իսկ մենք օգնելու փոխարեն, որ գիտելիքի բացը լրացնի, ծաղրում ենք:
> 
> Հա, Լիզ, ով չի աշխատել, չի կարա պատկերացնի, թե ինչ աստիճանի ահավոր վիրավորանք ա ասելը, թե՝ դու լավ մասնագետ չես: Հիմա Մեֆի դեմքին թռնում, ինչ ասես ասում եմ, բայց հենց ասեմ՝ դու վատ ճարտարապետ ես, ինքը ինձ կխեղդի: Ու տենց գրեթե բոլորը:


Օկ, ոնց ասես

----------


## ivy

> Էն որ իմանում են հարսանիք ա, բայց չգիտեն որտեղ ա, ուր մտնում տաշի են գոռում:
> 
> Գորտուկի նման նորավարտ ու սենտիմենտալ աղջնակներն են մեղավոր էս համատարած կեղտի համար, բա ինչ: 
> Բոլորով միասին թռնենք դեմքին որ հանկարծ չխանգարի էն երեխու նորմալ ապրելուն:
> 
> Հետո Լիոնին գտնենք բերենք բմբուլները քամուն տանք, հետո Հովարսի հավատը քացու տակ գցենք, հետո Ամմէին ձեռ առնենք, Չամիչին ծաղրի առարկա սարքենք՝ րոպեն մեկ հիշենք, Սելավին էլ ոնց որ մի բան էր ասել, Սելավիին էլ կարելի ա մշակել, ու անպայման մի քանի հոգով, իրար հերթ չտալով, մրցելով սրամտության ու հնարամտության մեջ, ով ավելի լավ հումոր կանի, ով ավելի լավ համեմատություն կբերի, ով ավելի սուր կվիրավորի, դու ռասիստ ես, դու հոմոֆոբ ես, դու տգետ ես, դու սենտիմենտալ ես, դու եսիմինչ զահրումար ես: Ու բարձր-բարձր-բարձրներից էս ամեն ինչը:
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը միմիայն ակնհայտ անվնաս մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որը հաստատ անձնական հարթություն կամ չի տեղափոխի, կամ չի կարա, կամ չի հասնի:
> Իրական վտանգը կա ու մնալու ա էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ մենք Գորտուկից ենք մուռներս հանելու, ու մեզ թվալու ա թե շատ մեծ գործ ենք արել:
> ...


Արէա, նենց լավ ես գրել, չեմ կարող չպատասխանել։

Երբ նոր տարվա կողմերին նմանատիպ մի ուրիշ միջադեպ եղավ ակումբի մեկ ուրիշ սենտիմենտալ աղջնակի հետ ու լավ նեղացրին աղջկան, Ակումբում ահագին ժամանակ էդ շուխուրն էր՝ Անկապ օրագրի թեմայով բանով։ Էն ժամանակ էլ հայտնվեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր «պաշտպան կանգնեցին»։ Չգիտեմ ում մոտ դա ինչ էմոցիաներ առաջացրեց, բայց օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկն էդ կապակցությամբ այ էսպիսի գրառում արեց։ Ընդամենը նայիր տակի շնորհակալություններին ու գտիր քոնը։ 
Ու հիմա դու գալիս լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ես հայտնում։
Ի դեպ, էդ օրագրային գրառումը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր էսօր հայտնվել։ Հետաքրքիր կլիներ էնտեղ նորից տեսնել քո շնորհակալությունը։

----------

GriFFin (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիզ, կա փաստ. Գորտուկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա: Իսկ ասածների պատասխանատվության մասին նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասել ծաղրական ռեակցիաների մասին: Իրոք, մի քիչ ուժեղ էր հակահարվածը: Երբ մեկը մի բան չի իմանում, ճիշտ չի ծաղրելը, պետք ա նստել ու սովորացնել: Ի վերջո, իր մեղքը չի, որ չունի էդ գիտելիքը: Իսկ մենք օգնելու փոխարեն, որ գիտելիքի բացը լրացնի, *ծաղրում ենք:*
> Հա, Լիզ, ով չի աշխատել, չի կարա պատկերացնի, թե ինչ աստիճանի ահավոր վիրավորանք ա ասելը, թե՝ դու լավ մասնագետ չես: Հիմա Մեֆի դեմքին թռնում, ինչ ասես ասում եմ, բայց հենց ասեմ՝ դու վատ ճարտարապետ ես, ինքը ինձ կխեղդի: Ու տենց գրեթե բոլորը:


Բյուր ջան, հոգնակիով մի խոսա: Եթե համարում ես, որ քո գրառումները ծաղր է պարունակել, ապա ես իրան «ջանով-ջիգյարով» խդնրել եմ, որպեսզի վերանայի իրա որոշումը՝ չնայած թրոլլելու անհագ ցանկությանս:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Արա, ինչ լավա ես էս երկու օր ա ակումբ չէի մտնում, թե չէ՝ էլ հերոս, էլ ռոբին հուդ, էլ հոգեպես անհավասարակշռված, էլ սաղին քֆուր անող…
Մի բան ասեմ, սիկ...րս քաշեմ էթամ, մեկա սաղ նույնն ա, էս թեմայում ու առհասարակ ակումբում, կանդ մարդիկ, որ ամսով գրառում չեն անում, դե ասելիք չունեն էլի, բայց հերիք ա մեկը մի բան բլթցնի բան են գրում, որ իրանց գրածի տակը լիքը շնորհակալություն ըլի ու ինքնահաստատվեն.

Հոս, ոնս էիր ասում ապե՞ր. ուշքի եկեք արա, ձեր ասածներից հետո մարդը կարա լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնի, իսկ դուք ով եք վաբշե...

Մի հատ էլ անեկդոտ պատմեմ ու նոր սիկ...րս քաշեմ.

Գողականների ընտանիքում երեխա ա ծնվում, տղա, բոլորն ուրախանում են, բայց էս երեխեն մեծանում ու չի խոսում, արդեն համարյա 20 տարկանա, բայց չի խոսում, մեկ էլ մի օր հաց ուտելուց ասում ա.
-Հլա էն աղը տվեք:
Բոլորն ուրախանում են, քեֆ են կազմակերպում ու կենց խմելուս ասում են.
-Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչի չէիր խոսում էսքան ժամանակ:
Էսի ասում ա.
-Որտև ոչ մեկդ պռապուսկատ կամ սխալ բան չէիք արել:

Հմի ստեղա, աստվածներով հավաքվել մարդկային ճակատագրեր են քննում, փուուուուուո՜ֆ

----------


## Շինարար

> Արա, ինչ լավա ես էս երկու օր ա ակումբ չէի մտնում, թե չէ՝ էլ հերոս, էլ ռոբին հուդ, էլ հոգոպոս անհավասարակշռված, էլ սաղին քֆուր անող…
> Մի բան ասեմ, սիկ...րս քաշեմ էթամ, մեկա սաղ նույնն ա, էս թեմայում ու առհասարակ ակումբում, կանդ մարդիկ, որ ամսով գրառում չեն անում, դե ասելիք չունեն էլի, բայց հերիք ա մեկը մի բան բլթցնի բան են գրում, որ իրանց գրածի տակը լիքը շնորհակալություն ըլի ու ինքնահաստատվեն.
> 
> Հոս, ոնս էիր ասում ապե՞ր. ուշքի եկեք արա, ձեր ասածներից հետո մարդը կարա լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնի, իսկ դուք ով եք վաբշե...
> 
> Մի հատ էլ անեկդոտ պատմեմ ու նոր սիկ...րս քաշեմ.
> 
> Գողականների ընտանիքում երեխա ա ծնվում, տղա, բոլորն ուրախանում են, բայց էս երեխեն մեծանում ու չի խոսում, արդեն համարյա 20 տարկանա, բայց չի խոսում, մեկ էլ մի օր հաց ուտելուց ասում ա.
> -Հլա էն աղը տվեք:
> ...


Քիբորդ ախպեր, քո մոտ էլ եմ զարմանալի մի բան նկատել: Սուս ես, սուս ես, հենց հարմար պահ ես գտնում՝ ասելու՝ յախք, արա, ս ինչ վատն եք սաղդ, անարդար, ռասիստաֆոբ, հոմոֆոբաֆոբ, այլատյացատյաց, միանգամից տուտ կակ տուտ: Անկեղծ, կողքից հեչ սիրուն չի նայվում: Մի հատ կողքից նայիր էլի քո պահվածքը բավականաին երկար ժամանակահատվածում: Բոլորիս հետ էլ լինում ա, որ մեր կարծիքը հանկարծ մեծամասնության հետ չի համընկնում: Էս թեման ի՞նչ ա որ: Ես ավելի թեժ մարտերի եմ հանդիպել՝ ֆորումում, զուգահեռ վարկանիշներով ու նամակներով: Նոր էի գրանցվել, վարկանիշս հազար թռավ, Տրիբունը կպնողական ասացվածքներով վարկանիշիս կանաչ գծիկը երկարացնում էր, բայց դե ես էլ փառք Աստծո բավականին լավ տիրապետում եմ հայկական առածանուն :Jpit:  Աշխարհի վերջը չի, տնաշեն: Կողքից որ չթեժացնեք, մարդիկ էդքան ծանր չեն տանի: Մանավանդ, մի տեսակ հեչ չեմ հավատում, որ միշտ հակառակ կողմի հետ համակարծիք ես լինում: Ինձ հետ էլ ա եղել, որ ինչ-որ վիճաբանության ժամանակ, երբ մեկը մենակ էր, իսկ բոլորը միասին, կիսել եմ էդ մեկի կարծիքը ու արտահայտվել, մի անգամ չէ, շատ ա եղել, բոլորի հետ էլ եղած կլինեն, բայց մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու միշտ շարունակաբար բոլորի կարծիքին համաձայն չես, տենց չի լինում: Ինքնացուցադրում ա հիշեցնում ավելի շատ: Նույնը Ջոնին ա վերաբերվում էս վերջերս, նաև ոնց որ Արամին, թույլերի պաշտպաններ են վիձեծի լի: Իրականում թե պաշտպանության կարիք ունեցող թույլեր կան, ասեք՝ թող գրանցվեն ակումբում: Ստեղ Հայաստանի վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ լավագույն համայնքն ա հավաքված՝ ամենամարդկային, ամենաաջակից, ամենալայնախոհ: Հերիք ու բոլ ա, յա  :Jpit: 

Էսօր հերթով զարմանում եմ ակուբցիների՝ ինձ համար անհասկանալի պահվածքից:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հոգնակիով մի խոսա: Եթե համարում ես, որ քո գրառումները ծաղր է պարունակել, ապա ես իրան «ջանով-ջիգյարով» խդնրել եմ, որպեսզի վերանայի իրա որոշումը՝ չնայած թրոլլելու անհագ ցանկությանս:


Հա, Սաջի, ես համարում եմ, որ ես շատ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի, չնայած իմ միակ սահմանն անցնող արտահայտությունը եղել ա դիպլոմ տվողին քֆրտելը: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ ամեն մեկը մի հատ նայեր՝ էս թեմայում ինչ ա գրել ու մի հատ մտածեր՝ դա ծաղր պարունակում ա, թե չէ:

----------

Գորտուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ ախպեր, քո մոտ էլ եմ զարմանալի մի բան նկատել: Սուս ես, սուս ես, հենց հարմար պահ ես գտնում՝ ասելու՝ յախք, արա, ս ինչ վատն եք սաղդ, անարդար, ռասիստաֆոբ, հոմոֆոբաֆոբ, այլատյացատյաց, միանգամից տուտ կակ տուտ: Անկեղծ, կողքից հեչ սիրուն չի նայվում: Մի հատ կողքից նայիր էլի քո պահվածքը բավականաին երկար ժամանակահատվածում: Բոլորիս հետ էլ լինում ա, որ մեր կարծիքը հանկարծ մեծամասնության հետ չի համընկնում: Էս թեման ի՞նչ ա որ: Ես ավելի թեժ մարտերի եմ հանդիպել՝ ֆորումում, զուգահեռ վարկանիշներով ու նամակներով: Նոր էի գրանցվել, վարկանիշս հազար թռավ, Տրիբունը կպնողական ասացվածքներով վարկանիշիս կանաչ գծիկը երկարացնում էր, բայց դե ես էլ փառք Աստծո բավականին լավ տիրապետում եմ հայկական առածանուն Աշխարհի վերջը չի, տնաշեն: Կողքից որ չթեժացնեք, մարդիկ էդքան ծանր չեն տանի: Մանավանդ, մի տեսակ հեչ չեմ հավատում, որ միշտ հակառակ կողմի հետ համակարծիք ես լինում: Ինձ հետ էլ ա եղել, որ ինչ-որ վիճաբանության ժամանակ, երբ մեկը մենակ էր, իսկ բոլորը միասին, կիսել եմ էդ մեկի կարծիքը ու արտահայտվել, մի անգամ չէ, շատ ա եղել, բոլորի հետ էլ եղած կլինեն, բայց մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու միշտ շարունակաբար բոլորի կարծիքին համաձայն չես, տենց չի լինում: Ինքնացուցադրում ա հիշեցնում ավելի շատ: Նույնը Ջոնին ա վերաբերվում էս վերջերս, նաև ոնց որ Արամին, թույլերի պաշտպաններ են վիձեծի լի: Իրականում թե պաշտպանության կարիք ունեցող թույլեր կան, ասեք՝ թող գրանցվեն ակումբում: Ստեղ Հայաստանի վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ լավագույն համայնքն ա հավաքված՝ ամենամարդկային, ամենաաջակից, ամենալայնախոհ: Հերիք ու բոլ ա, յա 
> 
> Էսօր հերթով զարմանում եմ ակուբցիների՝ ինձ համար անհասկանալի պահվածքից:


Հա Շին ջան, ես վատն եմ, ցուցադրական բաներ եմ անում, ուզում եմ ցուցադրվեմ:
Դու շատ հանդուրժող ու լավ մարդ ես, ես էլ վատն եմ, կռվարար, միշտ հակադարձ կարծիքն եմ պաշտպանում, ինքնացուցադրվում եմ, կեղծ եմ ոտից գլուխ, անարդար եմ, սիրուն չեմ նայվում, էլ ինչ վատ բաներ կարաս ավելացրու ցավդ տանեմ:
Ես տենց եմ, տենց վատն եմ, դուք սաղդ լավն եք, ես եմ վատը, պտի յոլա տանեք ինչ անեմ, էն ոնց ասի՞ր հա, ստեղ հավաքված ամենամարդկային, ամենաաջակից ու ամենալայնախոհ մարդակցով:
Ես տենց վատն եմ ապեր, շատ վատն եմ, հենց մի վատ բան պտի լինի ես տուտ կակ տուտ: Կներես Շին ջան, կեղծ մարդ եմ, բայց դե ես էլ սենց եմ ցավդ տանեմ:

Հ.Գ. էնքան վատն եմ, մականունդ փոքրատառ էի գրել, ուղղեցի, այ տենց վատն եմ Շին ջան:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, Սաջի, ես համարում եմ, որ ես շատ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի, չնայած իմ միակ սահմանն անցնող արտահայտությունը եղել ա դիպլոմ տվողին քֆրտելը: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ ամեն մեկը մի հատ նայեր՝ էս թեմայում ինչ ա գրել ու մի հատ մտածեր՝ դա ծաղր պարունակում ա, թե չէ:


Թարգի հա՞, աշխարհը փլվեց, Գորտուկն էլ հոգեբան աղջիկ ա, համոզված եմ՝ հոգեբանորեն կմոտենա հարցին ու եղած որոշակի վրդովմունքին: Ուրիշ վաղտեր ավելի շատ ե(ն)ք ոգևորվել, սա, նայեցի, մեղմիկ վրդովմունք ա եղել՝ ակնհայտորեն բավականին լուրջ առիթով, որովհետև խոսքը 3 տարեկան երեխու ա վերաբերվում:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա Շին ջան, ես վատն եմ, ցուցադրական բաներ եմ անում, ուզում եմ ցուցադրվեմ:
> Դու շատ հանդուրժող ու լավ մարդ ես, ես էլ վատն եմ, կռվարար, միշտ հակադարձ կարծիքն եմ պաշտպանում, ինքնացուցադրվում եմ, կեղծ եմ ոտից գլուխ, անարդար եմ, սիրուն չեմ նայվում, էլ ինչ վատ բաներ կարաս ավելացրու ցավդ տանեմ:
> Ես տենց եմ, տենց վատն եմ, դուք սաղդ լավն եք, ես եմ վատը, պտի յոլա տանեք ինչ անեմ, էն ոնց ասի՞ր հա, ստեղ հավաքված ամենամարդկային, ամենաաջակից ու ամենալայնախոհ մարդակցով:
> Ես տենց վատն եմ ապեր, շատ վատն եմ, հենց մի վատ բան պտի լինի ես տուտ կակ տուտ: Կներես Շին ջան, կեղծ մարդ եմ, բայց դե ես էլ սենց եմ ցավդ տանեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. էնքան վատն եմ, մականունդ փոքրատառ էի գրել, ուղղեցի, այ տենց վատն եմ Շին ջան:


Մի տեսակ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ հակադրվելու, քո կարծիքով թույլերին տենց պաշտպանելու էն դեպքում, որ ինքդ սաղից լավ գիտես, որ ստեղ մարդակեր գազաններ չեն հավաքված, ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի ուտելու:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Թարգի հա՞, աշխարհը փլվեց, Գորտուկն էլ հոգեբան աղջիկ ա, համոզված եմ՝ հոգեբանորեն կմոտենա հարցին ու եղած որոշակի վրդովմունքին: Ուրիշ վաղտեր ավելի շատ *ե(ն)ք ոգևորվել,* սա, նայեցի, մեղմիկ վրդովմունք ա եղել՝ ակնհայտորեն բավականին լուրջ առիթով, որովհետև խոսքը 3 տարեկան երեխու ա վերաբերվում:


Ճիշտ ա, մոռացել ենք քֆուր անենք կամ վատագույն դեպքում, գոնե մի հատ ֆաք-ն ինչ ա չենք գրել  :Love: 




> Մի տեսակ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ հակադրվելու, քո կարծիքով թույլերին տենց պաշտպանելու էն դեպքում, որ ինքդ սաղից լավ գիտես, որ ստեղ մարդակեր գազաններ չեն հավաքված, ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի ուտելու:


Ապեր, ես էլ մի տեսակ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում խախաղաբեր աղավնու տեսքով մարդկանց սարկազմն ու վիրավորանքները քննարկում անվանելու ու դրանք ողջամիտ քննարկման տակ *կոխելու* քո պահվածքը: Շին ջան, չեմ հասկանում, ձև ե՞ս բռնել ապեր, որ ստեղ մարդկանց ուգաձիծ անես, որ սաղ մտածեն, որ դու լավն ես: Սիրուն չի էլի Շին ջան, ախր հեչ սիրուն չի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թարգի հա՞, աշխարհը փլվեց, Գորտուկն էլ հոգեբան աղջիկ ա, համոզված եմ՝ հոգեբանորեն կմոտենա հարցին ու եղած որոշակի վրդովմունքին: Ուրիշ վաղտեր ավելի շատ ե(ն)ք ոգևորվել, սա, նայեցի, մեղմիկ վրդովմունք ա եղել՝ ակնհայտորեն բավականին լուրջ առիթով, որովհետև խոսքը 3 տարեկան երեխու ա վերաբերվում:


Շին, լավ էլի... կա փաստ. էդ աղջիկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա, ու դրանում բոլորս ենք մեղավոր: Մի հատ հլը քեզ փորձի իրա տեղը դնել, փորձի պատկերացնել՝ դու ես տենց բան ասել ու էսպիսի արձագանքներ ստացել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ ա, մոռացել ենք քֆուր անենք կամ վատագույն դեպքում, գոնե մի հատ ֆաք-ն ինչ ա չենք գրել



Քիբորդ, լավ էլի: Նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ մի երկու հոգու քֆրտել են ստեղ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, լավ էլի... կա փաստ. էդ աղջիկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա, ու դրանում բոլորս ենք մեղավոր: Մի հատ հլը քեզ փորձի իրա տեղը դնել, փորձի պատկերացնել՝ դու ես տենց բան ասել ու էսպիսի արձագանքներ ստացել:


Ես նախ տենց բան չէի ասի: Երկրորդ, ես կարողանում եմ իմ տեսակետը պաշտպանել գրագետ ձևով, ոնց նկատեցի, թեկուզ իր հետ համաձայն չեմ, նենց չի, որԳորտուկը խեղճացող ա, լավ էլ կարողանում ա իրան պաշտպանել: Կնեղանա, հետո էլ կմոռանա, սաղիս հետ էլ պատահում ա, իսկ էդ իրեք տարեկան էրեխուն դժվար ճակատագիր ա սպասում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Շին, լավ էլի... կա փաստ. էդ աղջիկը շատ ուժեղ վիրավորվել ա, ու դրանում բոլորս ենք մեղավոր: Մի հատ հլը քեզ փորձի իրա տեղը դնել, փորձի պատկերացնել՝ դու ես տենց բան ասել ու էսպիսի արձագանքներ ստացել:


Բյուր գիտես քեզ ինչի եմ էդքան սիրում, որ ասածդ սղցնել երբեք չես փորձել, որ հիմա չոտկի ասում ես, որ քո կարծիքը վիրավորական ա եղել տվյալ մարդու համար ու սա էն եզակի դեպքն ա, որ դա ընդունվում ա, ոչ թե ասվում, որ եթե տվյալ մարդը չի ասոմ, որ վիրավորվել ա ուրեմ վիրավորական բան չկա:
Ես ինքս քո ասածի մեջ վիրավորական բան չեմ տեսնում, որտև քեզ ճանաչում եմ, համենայնդեպս էնքան, որ վստահ լինեմ,որ մարդուն վիրավորելը, էն էլ քննարկման շրջանակներում քոնը չի, բայց մի բան ստեղ շատ կարևոր ա, Գորտուկը դա չգիտի, Գորտուկը չգիտի, որ դու լավն ես, որ քո հետ շփվելը, քո նման ընկեր ունենալը շատ մարդկանց համար պատվաբեր ա և այլն և այլն:
Գորտուկը չգիտի նաև, որ ես վատն եմ ու իրան "պաշտպանելով" ուզում եմ իրան իմ հանդեպ լավ տրամադրեմ և այլն:
Իսկ մենք բոլորս, կարծես թե չգիտենք, որ ակումբից շատերը հենց սենց մի թեժ քննարկումից հետո հեռացել են, սկի չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն ԱմմԷ կար մի աղջիկ էր գնաց, Լեդի Վարդին 15 տարեկանում աբորտի թեմայով ստորացրինք, կայֆ ստացանք, ասինք որ դեբիլ ա, էլ որ մեկն ասեմ:

*Ժողովուրդ, մեր մոտեցումը սխալ ա, մարիդկ ովքեր սխալ բան են գրում ակումբում, մեզ ու մեր խոսքը չեն ճանաչում, մենք էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ մեզ սխալ ենք պահում ժողովուրդ, ես սա չեմ ասում, որ իմ ասածը հաստատվի ու ես դրանից լավ զգամ, ես ընդամենը էդպես եմ կարծում, մեր մոտեցումը սխալ ա մարդիկ, մենք իրավունք չունենք ոչմեկի սենց վերաբերվենք ՀԱՅԵՐ
*

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2014), Այբ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, Սաջի, ես համարում եմ, որ ես շատ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի, չնայած իմ միակ սահմանն անցնող արտահայտությունը եղել ա դիպլոմ տվողին քֆրտելը: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ ամեն մեկը մի հատ նայեր՝ էս թեմայում ինչ ա գրել ու մի հատ մտածեր՝ դա ծաղր պարունակում ա, թե չէ:


Բյուր, բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Քեզ երևի շփոթեցնում ա, էն պահը, որ մեծամնությունը քննադատողաբար արտահայտվեց Գորտուկի դիրքորոշման նկատկամբ, բայց քննարկման մասնակիցներից ոչ մեկ կոռեկտության սահմաններից դուրս չեկավ: Բայց կարող ա էս հարցում էլ երկու կարծիք լինե՞ր, «հավասարակշռություն» ապահովելու համար. հատկպաես իրա կոնկրետ մի գրառումից հետո: Ու ով-ով, դու լավ գիտես, որ չի քննարկվում մենակ Գորտուկի անձը, էս երևություն իրա, քո ու իմ անձերը շատ փոքր գործոններն են:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես նախ տենց բան չէի ասի: Երկրորդ, ես կարողանում եմ իմ տեսակետը պաշտպանել գրագետ ձևով, ոնց նկատեցի, թեկուզ իր հետ համաձայն չեմ, նենց չի, որԳորտուկը խեղճացող ա, լավ էլ կարողանում ա իրան պաշտպանել: Կնեղանա, հետո էլ կմոռանա, սաղիս հետ էլ պատահում ա, իսկ էդ իրեք տարեկան էրեխուն դժվար ճակատագիր ա սպասում:


Դու տենց չէիր ասի, իսկ ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ ասում եմ:
Չես կարա ասես, թե կմոռանա: Վիրավորանք կա, որ մարդ կյանքում չի մոռանա: Իսկ «վատ մասնագետ ես» տիպի վիրավորանքը, հավատա, հեշտությամբ չի մոռացվում: Հա, երեք տարեկան երեխային դժվար ճակատագիր ա սպասվում, բան չունեմ ասելու... Բայց էստեղ անելանելի վիճակ ա համարյա, ահավոր ա մեր հասարակությունը:

Շին, դու վատ արաբագետ ես, գիտե՞ս: Ինչ լավ ա, որ մարդկանց հետ գործ չես ունենում, թե չէ գլուխները կուտեիր:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու վատ արաբագետ ես, գիտե՞ս: Ինչ լավ ա, որ մարդկանց հետ գործ չես ունենում, թե չէ գլուխները կուտեիր:


Դե հարմար մասնագետ չես գտել էդպես ասելով նեղացրած լինելու համար: Իմ մասնագիտության ամենա-ամենաներից մեկն ասել ա՝ ես փորձում եմ արաբագետ դառնալ, լավ ու վատի մասին նույնիսկ խոսք չկա, ուղղակի փորձում ա դառնալ, ես էդ սկզբունքով եմ իմ մասնագիտությանը վերաբերվում: Ես դեռ արաբագետ չեմ, ուր մնաց կողքից էլ որակ լինի  :Jpit: 

իսկ էդ աղջիկը, եթե նորմալ հոգեբան ա, վաղը հոգեբանի տեսանկյունից իրավիճակը, վրդովմունքը ճիշտ կգնահատի ու կհասկանա:

----------


## Շինարար

> *Ժողովուրդ, մեր մոտեցումը սխալ ա, մարիդկ ովքեր սխալ բան են գրում ակումբում, մեզ ու մեր խոսքը չեն ճանաչում, մենք էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ մեզ սխալ ենք պահում ժողովուրդ, ես սա չեմ ասում, որ իմ ասածը հաստատվի ու ես դրանից լավ զգամ, ես ընդամենը էդպես եմ կարծում, մեր մոտեցումը սխալ ա մարդիկ, մենք իրավունք չունենք ոչմեկի սենց վերաբերվենք ՀԱՅԵՐ
> *


Անկախ ինձնից նենց մի տեսակ ողբերգական պաթոսով կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ մեր փրկությունը միայն այս ասածիդ անսալն է :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

> Անկախ ինձնից նենց մի տեսակ ողբերգական պաթոսով կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ մեր փրկությունը միայն այս ասածիդ անսալն է


Չէ Շին ջան, դե ես ով եմ, որ մի բան էլ ասեմ, դուք էլ դրանում որևէ փրկություն տենաք:
Ապեր, դու լավ գրառումներ ես անում, քեզ սաղ սիրում են, լիքը շնորհակալություններ են հայտնում, տենց շարունակի:
Ինձ իմ վիճակը լրիվ բավարարում ա, ես ձև չեմ բռնում ու ոչմեկին էլ ուգաձիծ անել չեմ պատրաստվում ախպերս, սիրուն չի էլի, ոնց դու ես ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հով (Keyboard), հիշո՞ւմ ես, մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեկին բացասական վարկանիշ էի, տվել, մինուս էր գնացել, դու էլի միացրիր Ռոբին Գուդ ռեժիմդ, դրական սարքիր, հետո ես ՊՄ-ով բացատրեցի, որ ինքը ոչ որ արժանի չէր, էդ դրականին, այլ, որ մի հատ էլ մասնագիտականով նայեիր, դու էլ բացասական կտայիր։

Ասածս ինչ ա։
Եթե մեկի դեմքին թռել են, մինչև դեմքին թռնողների դեմքին թռնելը կարելի ա թեմայի մեջ մտնել. կարող ա քոչի տղեն ա, եկել ա հորն ա պաշտպանում։

Իմ իմացած հերոսը ոչ թե թույլերին ա պաշտպանում, այլ ճիշտը։
Եթե քոչին վաղը բերդ տարան ու բերանը %$#@%$#, հերոսը ոչ թե դրան պտի պաշտպանի, այլ @%$#@$-ին պտի օգնի։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Քեզ երևի շփոթեցնում ա, էն պահը, որ մեծամնությունը քննադատողաբար արտահայտվեց Գորտուկի դիրքորոշման նկատկամբ, բայց քննարկման մասնակիցներից ոչ մեկ կոռեկտության սահմաններից դուրս չեկավ: Բայց կարող ա էս հարցում էլ երկու կարծիք լինե՞ր, «հավասարակշռություն» ապահովելու համար. հատկպաես իրա կոնկրետ մի գրառումից հետո: Ու ով-ով, դու լավ գիտես, որ չի քննարկվում մենակ Գորտուկի անձը, էս երևություն իրա, քո ու իմ անձերը շատ փոքր գործոններն են:


Սաջի, չէ, հավատա, շատերս դուրս եկանք կոռեկտության սահմաններից: Ճիշտ ա՝ ոչ մեկս էդ սահմաններն անցնելու մեր ողջ հնարավորություններն ի ցույց չդրեցինք, բանը չհասավ դրան, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք շատ ուժեղ վիրավորեցինք իրան, առանց որևէ կերպ օգնելու: Ես հետը խոսել եմ, գիտեմ, որ վիրավորվել ա: Մի պահ մտածում եմ, որ եթե ես էլ լինեի իրա տեղը, տո վիրավորվել էլ չէ, զռռոցս հաստատ դնելու էի: Ինքը ինձ հարցրել էր՝ ինչն ա սխալ արել: Ու իրոք, որ փորձում եմ իր տեսանկյունից նայել մեր գրառումներին, բոլորս քննադատական ինչ-որ բան ենք գրել, բայց ոչ ոք չի դրել, բացատրել, փորձել լրացնել գիտելիքի պակասը: Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ մի բան ասել ա, ու անհասկանալի պատճառներով բոլորը քննադատում են: Չգիտեմ, երևի պետք ա նայել մեր վարքը նման դեպքերի հանդեպ ու միշտ հաշվի առնել, որ դիմացինն ուրիշ միջավայրից ա, ուրիշ կրթություն ա ստացել, ուրիշ գիտելիքներ ունի, հետո նոր քննադատել կամ սովորեցնել:

----------

Այբ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, նենց լավ ես գրել, չեմ կարող չպատասխանել։
> 
> Երբ նոր տարվա կողմերին նմանատիպ մի ուրիշ միջադեպ եղավ ակումբի մեկ ուրիշ սենտիմենտալ աղջնակի հետ ու լավ նեղացրին աղջկան, Ակումբում ահագին ժամանակ էդ շուխուրն էր՝ Անկապ օրագրի թեմայով բանով։ Էն ժամանակ էլ հայտնվեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր «պաշտպան կանգնեցին»։ Չգիտեմ ում մոտ դա ինչ էմոցիաներ առաջացրեց, բայց օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկն էդ կապակցությամբ այ էսպիսի գրառում արեց։ Ընդամենը նայիր տակի շնորհակալություններին ու գտիր քոնը։ 
> Ու հիմա դու գալիս լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ես հայտնում։
> Ի դեպ, էդ օրագրային գրառումը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր էսօր հայտնվել։ Հետաքրքիր կլիներ էնտեղ նորից տեսնել քո շնորհակալությունը։


Էս ինչի՞ համար ես գրում, Այվի, հիմա ես պիտի արդարանա՞մ։
Նորից կարդա էդ օրերի գրառումները, տես ովքե՞ր էին էդ «նեղացնողները» (ընդամենը մի հոգի կարծիք էր գրել, որին շատ քչերն էին համամիտ)։


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=2459776 էս էլ իմ գրառումը էդ թեմայի վերաբերյալ։ Համեմատի էդ օրերի երկար քննարկումների ու էսօրվա հարայ-հուրույի ադեկվատության աստիճանները։

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն որ իմանում են հարսանիք ա, բայց չգիտեն որտեղ ա, ուր մտնում տաշի են գոռում:
> 
> Գորտուկի նման նորավարտ ու սենտիմենտալ աղջնակներն են մեղավոր էս համատարած կեղտի համար, բա ինչ: 
> Բոլորով միասին թռնենք դեմքին որ հանկարծ չխանգարի էն երեխու նորմալ ապրելուն:
> 
> Հետո Լիոնին գտնենք բերենք բմբուլները քամուն տանք, հետո Հովարսի հավատը քացու տակ գցենք, հետո Ամմէին ձեռ առնենք, Չամիչին ծաղրի առարկա սարքենք՝ րոպեն մեկ հիշենք, *Սելավին էլ ոնց որ մի բան էր ասել, Սելավիին էլ կարելի ա մշակել, ու անպայման մի քանի հոգով, իրար հերթ չտալով, մրցելով սրամտության ու հնարամտության մեջ, ով ավելի լավ հումոր կանի, ով ավելի լավ համեմատություն կբերի, ով ավելի սուր կվիրավորի, դու ռասիստ ես, դու հոմոֆոբ ես, դու տգետ ես, դու սենտիմենտալ ես, դու եսիմինչ զահրումար ես: Ու բարձր-բարձր-բարձրներից էս ամեն ինչը:*
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը միմիայն ակնհայտ անվնաս մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որը հաստատ անձնական հարթություն կամ չի տեղափոխի, կամ չի կարա, կամ չի հասնի:
> Իրական վտանգը կա ու մնալու ա էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ մենք Գորտուկից ենք մուռներս հանելու, ու մեզ թվալու ա թե շատ մեծ գործ ենք արել:
> ...


Արէա ջան… մի խառնի դեպքերը… Սելավին գիտական փաստերը կեղծում ա հերիք չի մի հատ էլ հլա պնդում ա որ ճիշտ ա ասում… 

կարդացել ե՞ս իրա գրածը…

հես ա…




> Դու գիտես, որ մեր մոլորակում բազմապիսի ազգեր են ապրում, դրանցից շատերը իրենց մաշկի յուրահատուկ հոտը ունեն։ Որոշների հոտը տանելի է, բայց կան ազգեր, որոնց ներկայացուցիչների մեծամասնության վրայից այսպես ասած «գարշահոտ» է գալիս։ Օրինակ որոշ սևերի վրայից։

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ Շին ջան, դե ես ով եմ, որ մի բան էլ ասեմ, դուք էլ դրանում որևէ փրկություն տենաք:
> Ապեր, դու լավ գրառումներ ես անում, քեզ սաղ սիրում են, լիքը շնորհակալություններ են հայտնում, տենց շարունակի:
> Ինձ իմ վիճակը լրիվ բավարարում ա, ես ձև չեմ բռնում ու ոչմեկին էլ ուգաձիծ անել չեմ պատրաստվում ախպերս, սիրուն չի էլի, ոնց դու ես ասում


Քիբորդ ջան, խի՞ չի սիրուն, կակռազ սիրուն ա, հներով վիճում ենք: Խի չէ՞ որ: Փորձենք հասկանալ, իրար բացատրել մեր տեսանկյունը, հերքել իրար տեսանկյունը, բալքի իրար հասկանանք ի վերջո: Ընտեղ Սելավին էլ ա ինչ-որ բան գրել, էդ գրառմանն էլ տեմ պատասխանի (էսօր սաղիդ հետ կռիվ եմ անելու :LOL: ): Հետո եթե պատասխանես, կշարունակենք այս խոր և համակողմանի քննարկումը:

----------


## keyboard

> Հով (Keyboard), հիշո՞ւմ ես, մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեկին բացասական վարկանիշ էի, տվել, մինուս էր գնացել, դու էլի միացրիր Ռոբին Գուդ ռեժիմդ, դրական սարքիր, հետո ես ՊՄ-ով բացատրեցի, որ ինքը ոչ որ արժանի չէր, էդ դրականին, այլ, որ մի հատ էլ մասնագիտականով նայեիր, դու էլ բացասական կտայիր։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա։
> Եթե մեկի դեմքին թռել են, մինչև դեմքին թռնողների դեմքին թռնելը կարելի ա թեմայի մեջ մտնել. կարող ա քոչի տղեն ա, եկել ա հորն ա պաշտպանում։
> 
> Իմ իմացած հերոսը ոչ թե թույլերին ա պաշտպանում, այլ ճիշտը։
> Եթե քոչին վաղը բերդ տարան ու բերանը %$#@%$#, հերոսը ոչ թե դրան պտի պաշտպանի, այլ @%$#@$-ին պտի օգնի։


Արտ ջան, ստեղ հարցը լրիվ ուրիշ բանում ա, էն ա վատ, որ դու ու մեկելը մյուսը կարծում եք, որ ես հերոսություն եմ անում:
Արտ ջան, եզակի մարդիկ կան ստեղ, ում կարծիքը իմ համար կարևոր ա, դրանցից առաջինը ասեմ՝ դու ես ու առաջինը դու ես ասել, որ ես հերոսություն եմ անում, բայց ես հերոսություն չեմ անում Արտ, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ մոտեցումը սխալ ա, հա մարդ կա դեբիլ ա, լավ մասնագետ չի, անխելք ա, ինչ-որ բաներ չի հասկանում: Արտ ջան, բեր դրանց սաղին գյուլենք, խի՞ են մնում ապրեն որ, դու կամ ես կամ էլ մեկելը ունե՞նք էդ իրավունքը, դու քո տիրույթում, տանը, շրջապատում կարաս շփվես ու կարծիք ասես, որ տվյալ մարդը դեբիլ ա, դու կարաս ինձ հեռախոսով ասես, Հով, հո դեբիլ չես, որ չես հասկանում, ես դա կընկալեմ նենց, որ ասենք, ոչ թե դու ինձ դեբիլ անվանեցիր, այլ փորձեցիր ուղեղս շարժես, էս օրինակի համար եմ ասում, բայց որ դու ակումբում քեզ չճանաչող մեկին տենց բան ասես, թեկուզ ինքը արժանի լինի, ինքը միանշանակ իրավունք ունի քեզնից պատիվ պահանջի ու ճիշտ կլինի ամեն դեպքում:
Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա Արտ, ես հերոս չեմ ու հերոսություն չեմ անում, ուզում եմ ստեղ եկողը չգնա, ուզում եմ ակումբը չդառնա 6 հոգանոց չատ, որ մենակ մեկս մեկին գրենք ու շնորհակալություններ հայտնենք: Էդ նույն դեմքին թռնելը կարելի ա շատ ավելի լավ ու նենց անել, որ մարդը ոչ թե վիրավորվի, այլ մի բան էլ շնորհակալություն հայտնի, որ իրան դեբիլ են ասել:
Արտ ջան, ես էլի եմ ասում, հերոս չեմ, ձև չեմ բռնել,ոչ Գորտուկն ա հոպարիս աղջիկը, ոչ էն դասատուն էր իմ դասղեկը, ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկն ա իմ բարեկամը ստեղ, որ փորձեմ հերոսություն անեմ, ես քեզ ընդամենը անուններ ասեցի մի քանի գրառում վերև, որոնք չկան արդեն ակումբում, իսկ հաստատ իրանց գնալը մեզ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տվել: Էսքան բան:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սաջի, չէ, հավատա, շատերս դուրս եկանք կոռեկտության սահմաններից: Ճիշտ ա՝ ոչ մեկս էդ սահմաններն անցնելու մեր ողջ հնարավորություններն ի ցույց չդրեցինք, բանը չհասավ դրան, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք շատ ուժեղ վիրավորեցինք իրան, առանց որևէ կերպ օգնելու: Ես հետը խոսել եմ, գիտեմ, որ վիրավորվել ա: Մի պահ մտածում եմ, որ եթե ես էլ լինեի իրա տեղը, տո վիրավորվել էլ չէ, զռռոցս հաստատ դնելու էի: Ինքը ինձ հարցրել էր՝ ինչն ա սխալ արել: Ու իրոք, որ փորձում եմ իր տեսանկյունից նայել մեր գրառումներին, բոլորս քննադատական ինչ-որ բան ենք գրել, բայց ոչ ոք չի դրել, բացատրել, փորձել լրացնել գիտելիքի պակասը: Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ մի բան ասել ա, ու անհասկանալի պատճառներով բոլորը քննադատում են: Չգիտեմ, երևի պետք ա նայել մեր վարքը նման դեպքերի հանդեպ ու միշտ հաշվի առնել, որ դիմացինն ուրիշ միջավայրից ա, ուրիշ կրթություն ա ստացել, ուրիշ գիտելիքներ ունի, հետո նոր քննադատել կամ սովորեցնել:


Բյուր, որովհետև ասողը մասնագետ ա եղել: Ենթադրվում ա, որ հոգեբանությունից բոլորից լավ ինքն ա գլուխ հանում, ի՞նչ բացատրեն: Մեկը քեզ մեկը եթե փորձի բժկությունից բան բացատրել, գիտեմ քո ռեակցիան տենց դեպքերի ժամանակ:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան… մի խառնի դեպքերը… Սելավին գիտական փաստերը կեղծում ա հերիք չի մի հատ էլ հլա պնդում ա որ ճիշտ ա ասում… 
> 
> կարդացել ե՞ս իրա գրածը…
> 
> հես ա…


Կարդացել եմ Մեֆ։ Ասում եմ մեծ ենք արդեն, քամակներս դռան դեմից էսկոմ քաշենք, մարդիկ թող ներս գան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որովհետև ասողը մասնագետ ա եղել: Ենթադրվում ա, որ հոգեբանությունից բոլորից լավ ինքն ա գլուխ հանում, ի՞նչ բացատրեն: Մեկը քեզ մեկը եթե փորձի բժկությունից բան բացատրել, գիտեմ քո ռեակցիան տենց դեպքերի ժամանակ:


Շին, նայած ով փորձի ինձ բան բացատրել  :Wink:  Եթե բացատրողը Բայն ա իրա սիրողական գիտելիքներով, ապա մերսի, ցավդ տանեմ: Բայց եթե ավագ կոլեգա ա ոլորտից տեղյակ, հա ու ջան, թող բացատրի: Իսկ էս աղջկա դեմքին սաղովի թռել ենք՝ առանց հասկանալու ինքը ինչ գիտի, ինչ չէ: Իսկ մեր կրթական համակարգի տխուր վիճակի մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք:

----------


## Շինարար

Ուֆ, մեկդ էլ ինձ մի բան ասեք, կռիվը շարունակենք, Սելավիի գրածը չգտա ոնց որ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հով ջան, առանց իրա գրածներ կարդալու իրան պաշտպանելը, մենակ էն պատճառով որ սաղ իրա դեմ են հենց էդ ասածս «հերոսությունն ա»։
Հիմա որ մեկը գա ու սկսի էշոտյանին պաշտպանել, էլի սաղս թռնելու ենք դեմքին։ Եթե թարգեց, մենք էլ կարող ա թարգենք, բայց եթե շարունակեց, քանի գնաց մեր ռեակցիան ավելի կոշտ ա դառնալու։ Դու դա բնական ա։

Անկախ նրանից նո՞ր ա եկել, թե՞ հին ա։

Կոնկրետ Գորտուկի դեպքում համ մեր կողմից էր առաջին ռեակցիան մի քիչ կոպիտ, համ ինքը տենց ռեակցիայից հետո փոխանակ փորձեր հասկանալ թե կոնկրետ որ մտքի հետ համաձայն չենք, կամ ինչու, փորձեց հակահարձակ լինել (գերազանցիկ, լիքը հաճախորդ և այլն)։

Էլի ասեմ, պետք չի մարդուն պաշտպանել մենակ պաշտպանելու համար, պատշպանի, եթե իրա հետ համաձայն ես։

Ես չեմ ասում թե քո արածը շոույա, բայց էս էլ փողոց չի. ոչ մեկը մյուսին քացու տակ չի քցում, որ առանց խորանալու խառնվես բաժանես։

----------

Nihil (01.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուֆ, մեկդ էլ ինձ մի բան ասեք, կռիվը շարունակենք, Սելավիի գրածը չգտա ոնց որ:



Մտի բացածս թեմայում կռվենք, նենց բան ես գրել, կռվել չի լինի ։)

----------

Շինարար (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ ջան, խի՞ չի սիրուն, կակռազ սիրուն ա, հներով վիճում ենք: Խի չէ՞ որ: Փորձենք հասկանալ, իրար բացատրել մեր տեսանկյունը, հերքել իրար տեսանկյունը, բալքի իրար հասկանանք ի վերջո: Ընտեղ Սելավին էլ ա ինչ-որ բան գրել, էդ գրառմանն էլ տեմ պատասխանի (էսօր սաղիդ հետ կռիվ եմ անելու): Հետո եթե պատասխանես, կշարունակենք այս խոր և համակողմանի քննարկումը:


Շին ջան, հներով ինչ անում եք արեք, ես գնամ թազանամ, ես իմ տեսանկյունը բացատրել եմ, քոնն էլ հասկացել եմ, ամեն ինչ պարզ ա կակ յասնիյ ձեն մյախկի զնակ:
Ես ձև բռնած հերոս եմ, ով հայտնվում ու տւտ կակ տուտ ա լինում, երբ ակումբում մեկին վիրավորում են ու դու երբեք չես հասկանա իմ մոտեցումը ու թե ես ինչու եմ դարձել այդ հերոսը...
Դու շատ կշռադատված, էմոցիաներին տեղիք չտվող, խաղաղության թևեր սփռող մի Աստվածային կերպար ես, որ փորձում ես հասկանալ բոլորին ու բոլորի կարծիքները, սակայն միայն չես հասկանում իմն ու իմ  ասածը, քո պատկերացումներով ես թեժացնում եմ իրավիճակը ու ես շատ վատն եմ:
Ամեն ինչ պարզեցինք, քո հետ խոսելու կամ քննարկելու էս համատեքստում էլ բան չունեմ ցավդ տանեմ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, նայած ով փորձի ինձ բան բացատրել  Եթե բացատրողը Բայն ա իրա սիրողական գիտելիքներով, ապա մերսի, ցավդ տանեմ: Բայց եթե ավագ կոլեգա ա ոլորտից տեղյակ, հա ու ջան, թող բացատրի: Իսկ էս աղջկա դեմքին սաղովի թռել ենք՝ առանց հասկանալու ինքը ինչ գիտի, ինչ չէ: Իսկ մեր կրթական համակարգի տխուր վիճակի մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք:


Բյուր, թեկուզ սաղով թռել եք, ես ամեն դեպքում ներկա չեմ եղել :Jpit:  դեմքին, թեկուզ վիրավորվել ա մի քիչ, կոնկերտ էս թեմայում հաստատ բանը բանից չի անցել, եթե իհարկե ջնջած գրառումներ չկան: Բա ֆորում ա, բա իհարկե տենց էլ ա լինում, կյանքւոմ ա տենց լինում, որ պահի տակ քո ճշտի դեմ մենակ մնաս: Կներեք, էս ա, մենք չլինենք, դուք չլինեք, ուրիշներն են լինելու, ու էլի սենց միջավայր ա գոյանալու՝ լավագույն դեպքում, վատագույն դեպքում էլ ֆեյսբուքն աչքներիս առաջ ա: Չենք կարա փիշի-փիշի անենք, թե մենք սքամ լավն ենք, պուպուշ ենք, էստի համեցեք, էլի որ մենք լավն ենք, պուպուշ ենք, բայց փշեր էլ ունենք: Բա առանց փուշ վարդ կլինի՞ :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սաջի, չէ, հավատա, շատերս դուրս եկանք կոռեկտության սահմաններից: Ճիշտ ա՝ ոչ մեկս էդ սահմաններն անցնելու մեր ողջ հնարավորություններն ի ցույց չդրեցինք, բանը չհասավ դրան, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք շատ ուժեղ վիրավորեցինք իրան, առանց որևէ կերպ օգնելու: Ես հետը խոսել եմ, գիտեմ, որ վիրավորվել ա: Մի պահ մտածում եմ, որ եթե ես էլ լինեի իրա տեղը, տո վիրավորվել էլ չէ, զռռոցս հաստատ դնելու էի: Ինքը ինձ հարցրել էր՝ ինչն ա սխալ արել: Ու իրոք, որ փորձում եմ իր տեսանկյունից նայել մեր գրառումներին, բոլորս քննադատական ինչ-որ բան ենք գրել, բայց ոչ ոք չի դրել, բացատրել, փորձել լրացնել գիտելիքի պակասը: Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ մի բան ասել ա, ու անհասկանալի պատճառներով բոլորը քննադատում են: Չգիտեմ, երևի պետք ա նայել մեր վարքը նման դեպքերի հանդեպ ու միշտ հաշվի առնել, որ դիմացինն ուրիշ միջավայրից ա, ուրիշ կրթություն ա ստացել, ուրիշ գիտելիքներ ունի, հետո նոր քննադատել կամ սովորեցնել:


ախպեր չիգտեմ, էս աշխարհի երեսին կան լիքը խոցելի խմբեր, ճնշվող մարդիկ, որոնք հոգեկան դժողք են ապրում: Ես հետերո, սպիտակամորդ, տղա, աշխատող ոտ ու ձեռով, քրիստոնյա ընտաիքից ոչ մի խոցելի խմբի չեմ պատկանում, բայց նաև էտ խմբերին չեն պատկանում նեղացած գնացածների մեծամասնությունը. դեռ ավելին, ԻՄՀԿ իրանք անհանդուրժող մարդիկ են, որոնք «նեղանալով» փորձել են իրենց կապրիզը առաջ տանել ու հաջողության չհանելով, դուռը շղկցնելով հեռացել են ավելի հարմարավետ միջավայրեր, որտեղ խոցելի խմբերին ուղղված իրենց ատելությունը ծափողջյուներով ա ընդունվում: 

Հայկօն գրռաումներ չի անում, քանի՞ էջ ա խոսվել իրա մասին, Հայկօի նման էլի լիքը ակումբցիներ, որոնք գռարումենրի նկատմամբ իմ գրառումները անիմաստ ԽԺԲԺների հավաքածու ա աչքիս երևում.... որովհետև իրանք առանց ինքնասիրահավրած շուխուռի են պասիվացել:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մտի բացածս թեմայում կռվենք, նենց բան ես գրել, կռվել չի լինի ։)


Չէ, ստեղ ավելի թեժ ա, առայժմ որ :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու շատ կշռադատված, էմոցիաներին տեղիք չտվող, խաղաղության թևեր սփռող մի Աստվածային կերպար ես, որ փորձում ես հասկանալ բոլորին ու բոլորի կարծիքներ:


Շնորհակալություն, անչափ զգացված եմ :Blush:

----------


## keyboard

> Կոնկրետ Գորտուկի դեպքում համ մեր կողմից էր առաջին ռեակցիան մի քիչ կոպիտ, համ ինքը տենց ռեակցիայից հետո փոխանակ փորձեր հասկանալ թե կոնկրետ որ մտքի հետ համաձայն չենք, կամ ինչու, փորձեց հակահարձակ լինել (գերազանցիկ, լիքը հաճախորդ և այլն)։
> 
> Էլի ասեմ, պետք չի մարդուն պաշտպանել մենակ պաշտպանելու համար, պատշպանի, եթե իրա հետ համաձայն ես։
> 
> Ես չեմ ասում թե քո արածը շոույա, բայց էս էլ փողոց չի. ոչ մեկը մյուսին քացու տակ չի քցում, որ առանց խորանալու խառնվես բաժանես։


Տես Արտ, ախր դու ասում ես մի բան, ինչը ինքդ անել երբեմն չես կարող կամ չես արել:
Դու գրում ես մի կարծիք, որը իմ տեսնակյունից սխալա, ես քեզ հեգնելով որևէ բան եմ գրում այդ կարծիքիդ վերաբերյալ, դու դրանից հետո, հաստատ ինձ չես ասի Հով ջան, ապրես որ հեգնեցիր, սպասի թեքվեմ, մի հատ էլ դոմփի, սխալս ընդունեմ գնամ: Չի լինում տենց էլի Արտ, ինչքան որ բանականա, որ քլենգելը նորմալ ա, էնքան էլ բանականա, որ մարդ ինքն իրա ասածը առաջ տանի նման ռեակցիայից հետո:
Եթե ես ու դու էնքան հանդուչժող ու լավը լինեինք, որ Գորտուկի ասածը մի առանձին թեմա բացեինք ու ասեինք, որ Գորտուկ ջան, հլա քո ասածը համեմատի մեր կարծիքների հետ, տես ինչ հետևություն կանես, կարելի ա արդյոք նման ձև խոսալ-վարվել, հլա արի քննարեկնք:
Բայց ես ու դու ինչ արինք Արտ, վեգալանք քացու տակ քցինք իրան, չոտկի, ես էլ տեսա տփում եք, հերոսություն արեից մտա բաժանեմ:
Արտ, ինձ մեկա, ես գիտեմ, որ իմ ասածը ոչմեկը չի ընդունելու, դաժե գիտեմ, որ անտեղի եմ գրում, բայց էդ իմ իրավունքն ա, ես դրանից օգտվում եմ, բայց այ, քեզ ու ինձ ոչմեկ իրավունք չի տվել մարդուն իրա ասածի համար էդ ձևով "սատկացնել" Արտ ջան…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, թեկուզ սաղով թռել եք, ես ամեն դեպքում ներկա չեմ եղել դեմքին, թեկուզ վիրավորվել ա մի քիչ, կոնկերտ էս թեմայում հաստատ բանտ բանից չի անցել, եթե իհարկե ջնջած գրառումներ չկան: Բա ֆորում ա, բա իհարկե տենց էլ ա լինում, կյանքւոմ ա տենց լինում, որ պահի տակ քո ճշտի դեմ մենակ մնաս: Կներեք, էս ա, մենք չլինենք, դուք չլինեք, ուրիշներն են լինելու, ու էլի սենց միջավայր ա գոյանալու՝ լավագույն դեպքում, վատագույն դեպքում էլ ֆեյսբուքն աչքներիս առաջ ա: Չենք կարա փիշի-փիշի անենք, թե մենք սքամ լավն ենք, պուպուշ ենք, էստի համեցեք, էլի որ մենք լավն ենք, պուպուշ ենք, բայց փշեր էլ ունենք: Բա առանց փուշ վարդ կլինի՞


Շին, ստեղ ոչ մեկս էլ կատարյալ չենք, բնական ա: Բայց ամենավերջին բանը, որ ես կուզեի, ակումբից մարդ կորցնելն ա, էն էլ նորեկ: Ասե՞մ ինչու: Որովհետև ակումբը սովորելու շատ լավ տեղ ա: Իսկ քանի որ էսօր մենք ունենք ոչ էնքան գրագետ հասարակություն, ակումբը շանս ա էդ հասարակության մի մասին կրթելու: Ու էդ հասարակության մեջ կան մարդիկ, որոնք գիտելիքի ծարավ են, բայց էդ գիտելիքն իրան ոչ ոք չի տվել: Ակումբը կարա դառնա էդ գիտելիքի աղբյուրը կամ գոնե ցույց տա՝ որտեղից կարելի ա գիտելիք ձեռք բերել: Իսկ էս ռեակցիաներով, մանավանդ՝ գնում ես, գնա, ջհանդամիս գնաս վերաբերմունքով, էդ մարդը զրկվում ա կրթվելու հնարավորությունից, իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարա նույնիսկ ատի գիտելիքը՝ հիշելով, թե ոնց են գիտելիք կրողներն իրեն ցավեցրել ժամանակին:




> ախպեր չիգտեմ, էս աշխարհի երեսին կան լիքը խոցելի խմբեր, ճնշվող մարդիկ, որոնք հոգեկան դժողք են ապրում: Ես հետերո, սպիտակամորդ, տղա, աշխատող ոտ ու ձեռով, քրիստոնյա ընտաիքից ոչ մի խոցելի խմբի չեմ պաշտպանում, բայց նաև էտ խմբերին չեն պատկանում նեղացած գնացածների մեծամասնությունը. դեռ ավելին, ԻՄՀԿ իրանք անհանդուրժող մարդիկ են, որոնք «նեղանալով» փորձել են իրենց կապրիզը առաջ տանել ու հաջողության չհանելով, դուռը շղկցնելով հեռացել են ավելի հարմարավետ միջավայրեր, որտեղ խոցելի խմբերին ուղղված իրենց ատելությունը ծափողջյուներով ա ընդունվում: 
> 
> Հայկօն գրռաումներ չի անում, քանի՞ էջ ա խոսվել իրա մասին, Հայկօի նման էլի լիքը ակումբցիներ, որոնք գռարումենրի նկատմամբ իմ գրառումները անիմաստ ԽԺԲԺների հավաքածու ա աչքիս երևում.... որովհետև իրանք առանց ինքնասիրահավրած շուխուռի են պասիվացել:


Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ մարդիկ հոգեկան դժոխք են ապրում, շատ մարդիկ էլ փոխանակ դա թեթևացնեն, ավելի են ծանրացնում: Բայց կոնկրետ էս պատմության կոնտեքստում մենք փաստացի նենց էինք անում, որ երեխայի միայն ու միայն լավն ուզելով Գորտուկը սխալ բաներ էր անելու: Բայց երբ իրեն ամեն ինչ մանրամասն բացատրեցի, ինքը շատ լավ հասկացավ, ու էդ սխալն էլ թույլ չի տա: Այ, ինչու՞ մենք հենց սկզբից չբացատրեցինք, առանց վիրավորելու ու նեղելու: Կարծում եմ՝ որովհետև մի քիչ վատ ընկալեցինք իրավիճակը: Կարծում եմ՝ մենք էլ սենց բաներից շատ բան սովորում, մենակ «զոհերը» չեն:

----------

Արէա (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ստեղ ոչ մեկս էլ կատարյալ չենք, բնական ա: Բայց ամենավերջին բանը, որ ես կուզեի, ակումբից մարդ կորցնելն ա, էն էլ նորեկ: Ասե՞մ ինչու: Որովհետև ակումբը սովորելու շատ լավ տեղ ա: Իսկ քանի որ էսօր մենք ունենք ոչ էնքան գրագետ հասարակություն, ակումբը շանս ա էդ հասարակության մի մասին կրթելու: Ու էդ հասարակության մեջ կան մարդիկ, որոնք գիտելիքի ծարավ են, բայց էդ գիտելիքն իրան ոչ ոք չի տվել: Ակումբը կարա դառնա էդ գիտելիքի աղբյուրը կամ գոնե ցույց տա՝ որտեղից կարելի ա գիտելիք ձեռք բերել: Իսկ էս ռեակցիաներով, մանավանդ՝ գնում ես, գնա, ջհանդամիս գնաս վերաբերմունքով, էդ մարդը զրկվում ա կրթվելու հնարավորությունից, իսկ ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարա նույնիսկ ատի գիտելիքը՝ հիշելով, թե ոնց են գիտելիք կրողներն իրեն ցավեցրել ժամանակին:


Բյուր, էդ դեպքում պիտի ֆորումի ֆորմատը փոխես, դարձնես կրթական ինչ-որ միջավայր: Բայց ախր սա ֆորում ա՝ քննարկում, բանավեճ, մեկ-մեկ էլ կյանքի օրագիր :LOL:  Ստեղ նաև վիճել, հակադարձել ես սովորում, երբեմն նաև քո էշը բռթել, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ: Ես հուսով եմ, որ Գորտուկը ամեն դեպքում էնքան հասուն մարդ ա, որ եթե իրան էստեղ մինչև էսօրվա քննարկումը հետաքրքիր ա եղել, ուրեմն դեռ կվերադառնա, ու լիովին անծանոթ մարդկանցից խռով չի մնա, իսկ եթե ոչ, զոռով բան չի լինի: Կարող ա և շատ հասուն ա, բայց իրան էդ բանավեճը պետք չէր, ասել-խոսալ էր ուզում, ուրեմն ճիշտ տեղ չէր մտել, ուրեմն իմացավ, էլ չի մտնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

հենա մենք էլ ենք վիճում, ինձ Քիբորդը հավասարակշռված հրեշտակ ա ասում, և վստահ եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ առանց ծաղրի որևէ նշույլի :LOL: , բայց կոնկրետ էս թեմայի մասնակիցներից որևէ մեկին չեմ հիշում, ում հետ բազմիցս էջերով վիճած չլինենք, բայց խռով չենք, չէ՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էդ դեպքում պիտի ֆորումի ֆորմատը փոխես, դարձնես կրթական ինչ-որ միջավայր: Բայց ախր սա ֆորում ա՝ քննարկում, բանավեճ, մեկ-մեկ էլ կյանքի օրագիր Ստեղ նաև վիճել, հակադարձել ես սովորում, երբեմն նաև քո էշը բռթել, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ: Ես հուսով եմ, որ Գորտուկը ամեն դեպքում էնքան հասուն մարդ ա, որ եթե իրան էստեղ մինչև էսօրվա քննարկումը հետաքրքիր ա եղել, ուրեմն դեռ կվերադառնա, ու լիովին անծանոթ մարդկանցից խռով չի մնա, իսկ եթե ոչ, զոռով բան չի լինի: Կարող ա և շատ հասուն ա, բայց իրան էդ բանավեճը պետք չէր, ասել-խոսալ էր ուզում, ուրեմն ճիշտ տեղ չէր մտել, ուրեմն իմացավ, էլ չի մտնի:


Չէ, Շին, ֆորումի հենց էս ֆորմատն ա, որ արդյունավետ ա որպես գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու աղբյուր: Եթե անունը դնես կրթական հարթակ, շաբաթական նյութեր տաս կարդալու, ոչ ոք չի կարդա: Հա, բանավեճերի միջոցով ա, որ մարդիկ սովորում են: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում ոչ թե բանավեճ ծավալվեց, այլ մի տասը հոգով մեր պարտքը համարեցինք Գորտուկին ցույց տալու, թե ինչքան սխալ ա ինքը՝ առանց բացատրելու, թե ինչու:

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Բյուր, էդ դեպքում պիտի ֆորումի ֆորմատը փոխես, դարձնես կրթական ինչ-որ միջավայր: Բայց ախր սա ֆորում ա՝ քննարկում, բանավեճ, մեկ-մեկ էլ կյանքի օրագիր Ստեղ նաև վիճել, հակադարձել ես սովորում, երբեմն նաև քո էշը բռթել, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ: Ես հուսով եմ, որ Գորտուկը ամեն դեպքում էնքան հասուն մարդ ա, որ եթե իրան էստեղ մինչև էսօրվա քննարկումը հետաքրքիր ա եղել, ուրեմն դեռ կվերադառնա, ու լիովին անծանոթ մարդկանցից խռով չի մնա, իսկ եթե ոչ, զոռով բան չի լինի: Կարող ա և շատ հասուն ա, բայց իրան էդ բանավեճը պետք չէր, ասել-խոսալ էր ուզում, ուրեմն ճիշտ տեղ չէր մտել, ուրեմն իմացավ, էլ չի մտնի:


Շին, անկեղծ եմ ասում, նենց կուզեմ, որ մեկը քո մասին սենց բան գրած լինի ու դու մտնես կարդաս, շատ կուզեմ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը տեսնեմ ու զգացածդ կարողանամ զգամ:
Ապեր, ինչն ա զոռով, մարդը եկել ա նոր շրջապատ, նոր միջավայր, փոխանակ ստեղի վիճակին ծանոթացնես ու քեզ պահես քո նկարագրած յուրօրինակ ամենաաջակից մարդու պես, հլա քո գրածը նայի: 
Դու դեռ կարծում ես, որ քննարկում ու բանավիճում ե՞ս:
Ապեր, մի բան ասեմ չնեղանաս էլի, կարողա՞ ծխել-մխել ես մի բան…  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հենա մենք էլ ենք վիճում, ինձ Քիբորդը հավասարակշռված հրեշտակ ա ասում, և վստահ եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ առանց ծաղրի որևէ նշույլի, բայց կոնկրետ էս թեմայի մասնակիցներից որևէ մեկին չեմ հիշում, ում հետ բազմիցս էջերով վիճած չլինենք, բայց խռով չենք, չէ՞:


Մենք սովոր ենք, իսկ նորեկ ակումբցին սովոր չի, քննադատություններն էլ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք ա ընկալում՝ առանց հասկանալու, որ անձնական ոչինչ չկա: Դրա համար նորեկների հետ պետք ա մի քիչ զգույշ լինել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, անկեղծ եմ ասում, նենց կուզեմ, որ մեկը քո մասին սենց բան գրած լինի ու դու մտնես կարդաս, շատ կուզեմ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը տեսնեմ ու զգացածդ կարողանամ զգամ:
> Ապեր, ինչն ա զոռով, մարդը եկել ա նոր շրջապատ, նոր միջավայր, փոխանակ ստեղի վիճակին ծանոթացնես ու քեզ պահես քո նկարագրած յուրօրինակ ամենաաջակից մարդու պես, հլա քո գրածը նայի: 
> Դու դեռ կարծում ես, որ քննարկում ու բանավիճում ե՞ս:
> Ապեր, մի բան ասեմ չնեղանաս էլի, կարողա՞ ծխել-մխել ես մի բան…


Քիբորդ ջան, ի՞նչ եմ գրել որ, էս իմ գրածը դու վիրավորակա՞ն ես որակում, ո՞ր բառը: Փաստորեն, ես էլ մասնակից դառա գորտուկին անխնա վիրավորողների շարքին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մենք սովոր ենք, իսկ նորեկ ակումբցին սովոր չի, քննադատություններն էլ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք ա ընկալում՝ առանց հասկանալու, որ անձնական ոչինչ չկա: Դրա համար նորեկների հետ պետք ա մի քիչ զգույշ լինել:


Բյուր, մենք էլ ենք նորեկ եղել ու անսովոր: Էսքան էլ գրեցինք, Գորտուկը կկարդա, կտեսնի, կհասկանա:

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ ջան, ի՞նչ եմ գրել որ, էս իմ գրածը դու վիրավորակա՞ն ես որակում, ո՞ր բառը: Փաստորեն, ես էլ մասնակից դառա գորտուկին անխնա վիրավորողների շարքին:


ապեր, բան չէ էլի ցավդ տանեմ, դու շարունակի առողջ բանավեճը, ես գնամ քնեմ, ես ուր եմ քեզ հասկանամ այ ախպեր, բարի գիշեր ցավդ տանեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, ես էլ հենց նոր բացասական վարկանիշ ստացա, որովհետև ոմն մեկն իր պարտքը համարեց տեղեկացնելու, որ անկեղծությանս չի հավատում  :LOL:  Ոմն մեկ, ես էլ իմ պարտքն եմ համարում քեզ տեղեկացնելու, որ ես բացարձակապես թքած ունեմ՝ դու հավատում ես իմ անկեղծությանը, թե չէ: Կարաս մի կռուգ էլ վարկանիշներ բաժանես, էս գրառմանն էլ բացասական տաս:




> Բյուր, մենք էլ ենք նորեկ եղել ու անսովոր: Էսքան էլ գրեցինք, Գորտուկը կկարդա, կտեսնի, կհասկանա:


Ես նորեկ չեմ եղել  :LOL:  Այսինքն, երբ գրանցվել եմ ակումբում, չի եղել իրար ճանաչող ու միմյանց կարծիք պաշտպանող մի հսկայական բազմություն: Չգիտեմ՝ քո նորեկ էղած ժամանակ ոնց ա էղել, բայց նորեկների վերջին սերունդը (գոնե էս տարվա) բավական դժվարությամբ ա հարմարվում ակումբի միջավայրին, որովհետև դարձել ենք իրար հազար տարի ճանաչողներով կլուբ, մականուններով ենք, բայց իրար անուններով ենք դիմում, սաղս սաղիս գիտենք, մեկ-մեկ էլ խմբակային հարձակումներ ենք անում:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեմ՝ քո նորեկ էղած ժամանակ ոնց ա էղել, բայց նորեկների վերջին սերունդը (գոնե էս տարվա) բավական դժվարությամբ ա հարմարվում ակումբի միջավայրին, որովհետև դարձել ենք իրար հազար տարի ճանաչողներով կլուբ, մականուններով ենք, բայց իրար անուններով ենք դիմում, սաղս սաղիս գիտենք, մեկ-մեկ էլ խմբակային հարձակումներ ենք անում:


Մեր վաղտով էլ էր սենց: Դատարկության հետ նույն ժամանակ ենք գրանցվել: Իրան հարցրու, ինքն էլ էր ծանր տանում, ակումբում գրում, բողոքում էր, լավ ման գանք, ես էլ կարող ա արտահայտված լինեմ, իմը չեմ հիշում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր վաղտով էլ էր սենց: Դատարկության հետ նույն ժամանակ ենք գրանցվել: Իրան հարցրու, ինքն էլ էր ծանր տանում, ակումբում գրում, բողոքում էր, լավ ման գանք, ես էլ կարող ա արտահայտված լինեմ, իմը չեմ հիշում:


Բա, փաստորեն դու էլ ես տենց բաների միջով անցած: Դե ուրեմն պատկերացրու, թե նորեկի համար ինչքան դժվար ա ադապտացվելու ու ինչքան ավելի դժվար ա, երբ իրա մուտքը սենց խմբակային գրոհով ա լինում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա, փաստորեն դու էլ ես տենց բաների միջով անցած: Դե ուրեմն պատկերացրու, թե նորեկի համար ինչքան դժվար ա ադապտացվելու ու ինչքան ավելի դժվար ա, երբ իրա մուտքը սենց խմբակային գրոհով ա լինում:


տենց բաների միջով, ոնց որ ինչ: Ես ավելի բարդ բաների միջով եմ անցել իմ կյանքում: Ու անցնում եմ, ոնց որ յուրաքանչյուրս: Վիրտուալ ինչ-որ մի հատ վեճ, աշխարհը չկործանվեց: Մեր երկրի նախագահը Սերժ Սարգսյանն ա, մենք մնացած ամեն ինչին կարող ենք դիմակայել:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարդացել եմ Մեֆ։ Ասում եմ մեծ ենք արդեն, քամակներս դռան դեմից էսկոմ քաշենք, մարդիկ թող ներս գան։


սելավին եքքա մարդ ա... դրա համար եմ ասում...

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ուզում եմ , որ բոլորդ պատկերացնեք, թե ոնց ձեզ կզգաք երբ ձեր քրոջը, մայրիկին կամ բարեկամներից մեկին, մի շատ մտերիմ մարդու հետ էսպես վարվեն, ընդհամենը մի չնչին բանի համար: խմբովի մեկի վրա հարձակվում են «շակալները» նրանք դարանակալում են ու միասին են հարձակվում: Դուք կարելի է ասել նույն կերպ վարվեցիք, ձեզանից ոչ մեկ կարգին խորհուրդ չտվեց այլ միանգամից ուզում էր իր, իրբրև թե հումորի զգացում ունեցող տափակ մտքերը արտահայտեր յուրահատուկ բառերով , պտույտներով, ծաղրական բաներ էին ասվում , հազար ու մի անկապություն, բայց ոչ խորհուրդ այլ միայն ղժժալու համար ասված լինելու: Հետո մի էսպիսի հարց ձեզ, դուք ինձանից քանի տարի եք մեծ , այ թեկույզ Տրիբուն դու: Դու կարաիր ինձ ասեիր, բալիկ ջան կամ անգամ դա էլ պետք չէ ուղղակի ասեիր.
-Գիտես  դու երևի թերի գիտես, ոչինչ բան չկա դու սխալ ես մտածում երբ էդպես ես անում, ավելի լավ է էսպես վարվես:


Կամ էլ ինչ ա նշանակում այս ժամանակներում այլ կերպ են մոտենում տրանսեքսուալիզմին: Իսկ այս ժամանակներում էդպես վիրավորելն էլ է շատ հարգի ու դուք հանգիստ կարող եք ասել ,որ քաղաքավարի եք մոտեցել այս հարցին ու կարգին տեղը տեղին ինձ վիրավորել եք, թե պիտի սրա անունը դնեք ԿԱրԳԻՆ ԲԱՑԱՏՐԵՑԻՆՔ ՀԱՍԿԱՑԱՎ , ԱՊՐԵՆՔ ՄԵՆՔ , ԻՆչ ԼԱՎ ԵՆՔ ԿՐԹՈՒՄ: մի խոսքով ձեր խիղճը ձեր  հետ, ինչքան կարում եք էդպես դուխով , բոլորդ իրար թիկունքի, հանկարծ մեկը չսխալվի բռնեք քացու տակ քցեք , հետո ասեք կատակով չափալախ էի տալիս: Նաիրուհի անձամբ ասում ես , որ բոլորդ էլ էդ ծանր վիճակում հայտնվել եք ու իբր դա էլ բան է , որ ասում ես, դրա համար էլ ինքդ էլ ես էդ վիճակի մեջ գցում, որ մի հատ դրա համն էլ զգաս:  Ապրես դու , ընտիր ա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Արտակ ջան կխնդրեի, որ այս թեման փակեիք , ես չեմ ցանկանում այլևս շարունակել այս հիմար խոսակցությունը, անիմաստ զրույցի ու թեմայի առարկա դառնալ: խՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ« որպես ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորի, փակիր այս թեման ու ջնջիր այստեղի գրառումները այնտեղից , որ ես առաջին գրառումն եմ արել: 
Սա մեծ խնդրանք է քեզ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտակ ջան կխնդրեի, որ այս թեման փակեիք , ես չեմ ցանկանում այլևս շարունակել այս հիմար խոսակցությունը, անիմաստ զրույցի ու թեմայի առարկա դառնալ: խՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ« որպես ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորի, փակիր այս թեման ու ջնջիր այստեղի գրառումները այնտեղից , որ ես առաջին գրառումն եմ արել: 
> Սա մեծ խնդրանք է քեզ:


Գորտնուկ ջան, չգնաս բան ունեմ պատմելու, բայց հետո… էս թեմայով…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտնուկ ջան, չգնաս բան ունեմ պատմելու, բայց հետո… էս թեմայով…


Մեֆիստոֆել ինձ հաճելի չէ թեման շարունակելը, եթե ինչ որ բան ցանկանում ես ինձ ասել, կամ պատմել խնդրում եմ ինձ կամ նամակ գրիր կամ էլ արի էլ այս թեման չծամծմենք, ես ինձ հարգում եմ ու արժանապատվություն ունեմ , պետք չէ: Հետո էլ չեմ կարծում որ սիրուն է նստել ու մի ամբողջ շաբաթ զրուցել թե ինչ եղավ էստեղ, ով ոնց կարացավ կպնի, կամ ով ինչքանով շատ տուժեց: Մենք հայ ենք, ես էլ եմ հայ , ադրբեջանցի չեմ վերջ ի վերո, հետո էլ վատ մարդ էլ չեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստոֆել ինձ հաճելի չէ թեման շարունակելը, եթե ինչ որ բան ցանկանում ես ինձ ասել, կամ պատմել խնդրում եմ ինձ կամ նամակ գրիր կամ էլ արի էլ այս թեման չծամծմենք, ես ինձ հարգում եմ ու արժանապատվություն ունեմ , պետք չէ: Հետո էլ չեմ կարծում որ սիրուն է նստել ու մի ամբողջ շաբաթ զրուցել թե ինչ եղավ էստեղ, ով ոնց կարացավ կպնի, կամ ով ինչքանով շատ տուժեց: Մենք հայ ենք, ես էլ եմ հայ , ադրբեջանցի չեմ վերջ ի վերո, հետո էլ վատ մարդ էլ չեմ:


օքեյ, եթե չես ուզում՝ չեմ պատմի…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> օքեյ, եթե չես ուզում՝ չեմ պատմի…


Կուզենայի լսել, բայց ոչ այստեղ, եթե դեռ ցանկություն կա խորհրդի կամ ինչ որ բան ասելու ինձ նամակով գրիր , ես էնտեղ էլ կկարդամ: Իսկ եթե դու ուզում ես զուտ խոսքդ լսելի դառցնես նաև ակումբցիների համար, ապա երևի պետք չի, մի՛ նեղացիր , ուղղակի ինձ հասկացիր լա՞վ :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուզենայի լսել, բայց ոչ այստեղ, եթե դեռ ցանկություն կա խորհրդի կամ ինչ որ բան ասելու ինձ նամակով գրիր , ես էնտեղ էլ կկարդամ: Իսկ եթե դու ուզում ես զուտ խոսքդ լսելի դառցնես նաև ակումբցիների համար, ապա երևի պետք չի, մի՛ նեղացիր , ուղղակի ինձ հասկացիր լա՞վ :


ես ստեղ էի ուզում ասել, որտև շատ կարևոր ա որ բոլորն էլ լսեն ու կարծիք հայտնեն… ֆորումի իմաստը սա ա… 

բայց դու շատ մի վիրավորվի…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ես ստեղ էի ուզում ասել, որտև շատ կարևոր ա որ բոլորն էլ լսեն ու կարծիք հայտնեն… ֆորումի իմաստը սա ա… 
> 
> բայց դու շատ մի վիրավորվի…


 չէ, կխնդրեի , թեման փակել ու մեկ անգամ էլ եմ ցանկանում շեշտել դա, որքանով է սիրուն քննարկել անցած գնացածը հատկապես եթե ես դրանից նեղվում եմ այժմ, գուցե ես հետագայում դա չհիշեմ էլ, բայց չեմ թողնի , որ էլի անունս շոշափի, վերջ տանք հա խնդրում եմ , ես կոնֆլիկտային մարդ չեմ ու քեն պահել չեմ սիրում, գուցե սրանից հետո ուրիշ ավելի վատ բան էլ ստացվի: Մենք բանական էակներ ենք, մարդկային էակներ, մենք գազաններ չենք , պետք չէ հոշոտել ու ոչնչացնել, կարելի է միայն սերմանել ու ուսուցանել: ԱՅԼԱՊԵՍ ԵՍ ՄԵԶ ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՏԱՐԱՆՋԱՏԵԼՈՒ  ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԷԻ ԳՏՆԻ… Սա թող վիրավորական չհնչի: Ես չեմ սիրում նեղացնել մարդկանց, քանի որ հետո մտածելու եմ թե ինչու թդպես եղավ, ինչու անիմաստ նեղացրեցի , գուցե նա հիմա ահավոր վիրավորված է և այլ: Մի խոսքով՝ պռծծծծծծ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, կխնդրեի , թեման փակել ու մեկ անգամ էլ եմ ցանկանում շեշտել դա, որքանով է սիրուն քննարկել անցած գնացածը հատկապես եթե ես դրանից նեղվում եմ այժմ, գուցե ես հետագայում դա չհիշեմ էլ, բայց չեմ թողնի , որ էլի անունս շոշափի, վերջ տանք հա խնդրում եմ , ես կոնֆլիկտային մարդ չեմ ու քեն պահել չեմ սիրում, գուցե սրանից հետո ուրիշ ավելի վատ բան էլ ստացվի: Մենք բանական էակներ ենք, մարդկային էակներ, մենք գազաններ չենք , պետք չէ հոշոտել ու ոչնչացնել, կարելի է միայն սերմանել ու ուսուցանել: ԱՅԼԱՊԵՍ ԵՍ ՄԵԶ ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՏԱՐԱՆՋԱՏԵԼՈՒ  ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԷԻ ԳՏՆԻ… Սա թող վիրավորական չհնչի: Ես չեմ սիրում նեղացնել մարդկանց, քանի որ հետո մտածելու եմ թե ինչու թդպես եղավ, ինչու անիմաստ նեղացրեցի , գուցե նա հիմա ահավոր վիրավորված է և այլ: Մի խոսքով՝ պռծծծծծծ:


օքեյ, դու գիտես… 

բայց եթե մի բան չի պարզվում, լուծում չի ստանում, հետագայում նորից հետ ա գալիս… երբեմն ավելի վատ

----------

Գորտուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ես այևս այստեղ չեմ մտնելու խնդրում եմ ջնջեք կամ արգելափակեք ինձ: Շատ եմ խնդրում: Ուզում եմ իմ ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվել իսկ սա ինձ շեղում է, անընդհատ տարված եմ , ուզում եմ , որ զրոյացնեք կարգավիճակս , ամբողջովին կոդերը փակեք:
7

Նախօրոք շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Artgeo

> Գիտես ինչ կա, եթե էդքան լավ մարդ ես ու քեզ շատ ա հուզում էդ պստոի ճակատագիրը , դու կարայիր ինձ մի լավ խորհուրդ տայիր, ասեիր, որ գիտես Գորտուկ ինձ թվում է դու սխալ ես վարվում, սխալ ես մտածում, գուցե էսպես անես, կամ էլ ես քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրես, բացի դրանից քեզ էլ օգուտ կտա, չգիտեմ հազար ու մի ձև կա, բայց ոչ էս աստիճանի վիրավորելը: Գիտես , երբեք չի կարելի էդպես նեղացնել մարդուն :Ես քեզ համար անծանոթ մարդ եմ, քեզ ինչ կա որ նեղացնում ես անցնում գնում ա, բայց գուցե դու ինձ շատ խորը վիրավորում ես ու ես դա ծանր եմ տանում: Չի կարելի էդպես: Մի քիչ բարեսիրտ եղիր: Ես կնդունեյի քո և ակումբի մյուս անդամների խորհուրդները, բայց այս բառերը որոնք ասեցիք շատ ծանր են: Գուցե ես դեռ նոր մասնագետ եմ, գուցե ձախողվեմ, բայց երբեք չի կարելի մարդուն արժեքազրկել չճանաչելով նրա ներքինը, նրա բարոյական որակները ու հոգեկան արժեքները: Այսքանը միայն:


Անկեղծորեն ներողություն եմ խնդրում քեզնից, եթե վիրավորել եմ: Բայց նաև չեմ զղջում կատարվածի համար: 

Բացատրեմ: Դու պահանջում ես գթասրտություն, բայց միևնույն պահին քո գրառումներում բացարձակ գթասրտություն չի երևում մեկ այլ անձի հանդեպ: Այն դեպքում, երբ քո դեպքում չափահաս մարդու հետ ունենք գործ, վիրավորանքն էլ զուտ ֆորումային ա, անծանոթ մարդկանց կողմից, իսկ այդ երեխան անչափահաս, փոքրիկ, նոր ձևավորվող անհատականություն ա: Գոնե հիմա պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, նրա հնարավոր աշխարհի հանդեպ չարությունը: Մենք ընդամենը քո մասնագիտականին ենք "կպել", իսկ այդ երեխայի ամեն օր, բոլորը անձնականին են "կպնում": Ես իմ ոչ հոգեբան հալով գիտեմ, որ այդ տարիքում շատերն են խաղում այսպես կոչված "հակառակ սեռի խաղալիքներով": Դա ընդամենը աշխարհի ու ինքնաճանաչման դրսևորումներից ա:

Կանցնի մի քանի օր, դու կհանգստանաս, նորից կարդա քո գրառումից սկսած այս թեման: Լիքը բան կվերագնահատես:

Կրկին ներողություն: Ու բարի օր  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (01.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), erexa (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Իմ մտքով էլ ինքն անցավ. տենց բաներ մենակ նա էր խոսում։ 
> Ուղղակի ինքը ոչ մի դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր էլ չէր, սկի թեկնածուական չէր պաշտպանել։ Իր դասախոսական ռեյտինգն էլ հեչ բարձր չէր։ Ով պիտի նրան տենց գովեր։
> 
> Ի դեպ, մահացավ մի երկու տարի առաջ….


Ամիրյանի ամեն դասից հետո դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի ընկնում:

3 տարի առաջ է ինձ դաս տվել: Չգիտեի, որ մահացել է:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի անձամբ ասում ես , որ բոլորդ էլ էդ ծանր վիճակում հայտնվել եք ու իբր դա էլ բան է , որ ասում ես, դրա համար էլ ինքդ էլ ես էդ վիճակի մեջ գցում, որ մի հատ դրա համն էլ զգաս: Ապրես դու , ընտիր ա:


Գորտուկ, իսկ հիմա ինձ լսիր, լա՞վ։ Ես իմ կարծիքն ամենասկզբում շատ կոռեկտ եմ արտահայտել, ըստ իս։ Ես իրոք չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, որ երեխային կարելի է տենց «օգնել», «բուժել» կամ «լավություն անել»։



> Հոգեբան չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էդ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես որևէ դեպքում կարելի՞ է սենց բաներ «հասկացնել» երեխային։


Ու դու միանգամից համարժեք պատասխանել ես, որ քիթս չխոթեմ էն թեմաների մեջ, որոնցից խելքս չի հասնում։




> Դե Նաիրուհի ջան դրա համար էլ հոգեբան չեք, բա ինչ անել եթե ոչ հասկացնել երեխային երևի փաղաքշել ու ասել, որ կանցնի բալես


Ես դրան չեմ արձագանքել, թեև ինձ համար, մեկ է, անընդունելի էր մոտեցումդ։ Եթե ես էդքանն ասել եմ, ապա ենթադրել եմ, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, դա քո մասնագիտությունն է, ու դու *պիտի որ* էդ ամենն ավելի լավ հասկանայիր, քան ես։ Բայց մեկ էլ իմ պատկերացրած թեկուզ հայաստանյան կրթությամբ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հոգեբանը *սենց* բան է գրում




> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև իրեն համար փրկություն: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Ու եթե ասես, որ էս գրածիս մեջ մի բառ սխալ է կամ վիրավորական, որ, անկախ քո ցանկությունից, քո արածը որպես երևույթ հոմոֆոբիա չի կոչվում, դու իրականում նորմալ չես համարել, որ երեխային էդ պատճառով կարելի է ծեծել (իսկ դու դա չես կարող անել, որովհետև ավելի քան պարզ գրել ես), ապա պատրաստ եմ ներողություն խնդրել։

Հա, միգուցե ես էլ խնդիրներ ունեցած երեխա եմ, ի դեպ, «հոգեբանների», ընդ որում՝ «գերազանցությամբ ավարտած» ու «պահանջարկ ունեցող» հոգեբանների ոչ մասնագիտական պահվածքն զգացել եմ անձամբ իմ կաշվի վրա դեռահասության շրջանում։ Խմբի հոգեբանին իմ պատմածները, պարզվեց, ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ հասցվում էին դպրոցի տնօրենին, ինչպես նաև խմբի երեխեքին հանձնարարվել էր իմ ամեն քայլին հետևել և հոգեբանին տեղյակ պահել, մինչդեռ իմ խնդիրն էն էր, որ գյուղից նոր էի քաղաք տեղափոխվել, չէի կարողանում հարմարվել խմբի հետ ու ամբողջ օրը լացում էի։ Ես տեսել եմ, թե ոնց են աշխատում Հայաստանում հոգեբանները, և չե՞ս կարծում, որ որպես պրոբլեմատիկ դեռահասություն ունեցած մարդ՝ իրավունք ունեմ անհանգստանալու, որ իմ երեխայի հետ էլ մի օր նույն բաները կանեն, ինչ ինձ հետ են արել։ Ես պատմում եմ 12 տարվա վաղեմության դեպքեր, ու պարզվում է՝ Հայաստանում ոչինչ կես քայլ էլ առաջ չի գնացել էդ ոլորտում, եթե էսօրվա պահանջված մասնագետն էլ, ով երևի իմ տարիքի կամ ինձնից էլ երիտասարդ աղջիկ է, էդքան կաղապարված է մտածում ու էդքան ինքնավստահ է։ Ասա, որ սխալ եմ արել, որ ոչ կոռեկտ եմ պահել ինձ, անիմաստ տեղը թռել եմ դեմքիդ ու վիրավորել։
Իմ արած միակ վիրավորականոտ արտահայտությունը կարող էր լինել ընդգծածս։ Ու խնդրում եմ մյուս անգամ ինձ քո կամ բոլորի արշինով չչափել. ես ոչ մեկի վրա ինքնահաստատվելու կարիք չունեմ։




> Ահա էն գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը, ինչի համար ես պատրաստ եմ հենց վաղը իրերս հավաքել ու գնալ Հայաստանից։
> Հոգեբանը հոմոֆոբիա է սերմանում, հոգեբանը նորմալ է համարում (մի տեսակ «ինքնապաշտպանություն») մարդուն ծեծել մենակ նրա համար, որ նա տարբերվում է հասարակության մեջ «ընդունված» կարծրատիպային կերպարից...
> 
> Ասենք՝ վաղն իմ երեխան խնդիր ունենա, ես նրան տանեմ հոգեբանի մոտ, ու պարզվի՝ էդ հոգեբանը մեր գորտուկի նման իմ երեխային հասկացնում է, որ եթե չի ուզում ծեծ ուտել՝ պիտի իրեն պահի նենց, ոնց որ մեծամասնությունն է ուզում։ 
> 
> Երեխեք, *ես անհանդուրժող եմ դառնում*, եկեք դուրս գամ էս թեմայից

----------

Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), erexa (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Անկեղծորեն ներողություն եմ խնդրում քեզնից, եթե վիրավորել եմ: Բայց նաև չեմ զղջում կատարվածի համար: 
> 
> Բացատրեմ: Դու պահանջում ես գթասրտություն, բայց միևնույն պահին քո գրառումներում բացարձակ գթասրտություն չի երևում մեկ այլ անձի հանդեպ: Այն դեպքում, երբ քո դեպքում չափահաս մարդու հետ ունենք գործ, վիրավորանքն էլ զուտ ֆորումային ա, անծանոթ մարդկանց կողմից, իսկ այդ երեխան անչափահաս, փոքրիկ, նոր ձևավորվող անհատականություն ա: Գոնե հիմա պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, նրա հնարավոր աշխարհի հանդեպ չարությունը: Մենք ընդամենը քո մասնագիտականին ենք "կպել", իսկ այդ երեխայի ամեն օր, բոլորը անձնականին են "կպնում": Ես իմ ոչ հոգեբան հալով գիտեմ, որ այդ տարիքում շատերն են խաղում այսպես կոչված "հակառակ սեռի խաղալիքներով": Դա ընդամենը աշխարհի ու ինքնաճանաչման դրսևորումներից ա:
> 
> Կանցնի մի քանի օր, դու կհանգստանաս, նորից կարդա քո գրառումից սկսած այս թեման: Լիքը բան կվերագնահատես:
> 
> Կրկին ներողություն: Ու բարի օր


Եթե ներեղություն խնդրում են և ասում, որ անկեղծորեն են խնդրում, ապա ի՞նչ է նշանակում, որ չեն զղջում կատարվածի համար: Դա ինչ ձևականություն է: Ինչո՞ւ եք խնդրում ներեղություն, եթե չեք էլ զղջում, կարծում եմ ձեր  գրածը անկեղծ չէր:Փաստորեն մտածում եք , որ ճիշտ եք ինձ բացատրել, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միայն Բյուրը խորհուրդ տվեց ուրիշ ոչ ոքից խորհուրդ չեմ ստացել:

----------


## keyboard

Գորտուկ ջան, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ, կուզես ընդունի, չես ուզի, ես կընդունեմ  :Smile: 
Գորտուկ ջան, էն ուրախությամբ ու ոգևորությամբ, որ դու եկար ակումբ ասում ա մի բանի մասին, որ դու լսել կամ իմացել կամ դրսից կարդացել ես ակումբի մաիսն և եկել ես էստեղ, որ նոր մարդկանց հետ շփվես ու նոր բաներ իմանաս, ինչու չէ նաև սովորես ու սովորեցնես:
Անկախ ամեն ինչից ու էն գրառումներից, որոնք արվել են քոնին ի պատասխան չի կարելի ավելի ու ավելի փորձել դրանց ընթացք տալ ու փորձել ավելի մեծ բացատրություններ պահանջել, ես մի քանի գրառում վերև կրկին շեշտել եմ էն, որ դու չես ճանաչում էստեղից ոչմեկին, էս դեպքում քո մոտեցեւմը էնպիսին ա, որ հնարավորինս չնեղացնես ու ընկերական շփում ունենաս մարդկանց հետ, բայց կան նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր անգամ չճանաչելով կոպիտ են արտահատվում, քանզի քո ասածը անընդունելի ու անհասկանալի ա իրանց համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ամեն ինչ նենց վատ չի, ոնց որ քեզ թվումա, շատերը քեզնից ներողություն են հայցում ոչ թե ձևական, այլ նրա համար, որ դու հստակ ասեցիր ու հասկացրիր, որ վիրավորվել ու վատ ես զգացել նման գրառումներից:
Մնացածի փոխարեն չեմ կարա խոսամ, բայց ասենք Արտգեոին որ ճանաչես, իրա հումորը ու իրան առհասարակ, հաստատ իրա ասածից չես վիրավորվի, ինքը կոնկրետ, եթե քեզ էլ որևէ բան ա գրել ու ներողություն հայցել հաստատ անկեղծ ա:
Ակումբը լավ տեղ ա, ճիշտ ա կնֆլիկտներ էլ են լինում, քֆուր քյաֆար էլ, մանավանդ ես, դե տեսած կլինես էլի, բոլորին անտեղի կպնում եմ բան ման, լավ էդ իմ մասին հետո կպատմեմ, հա ինչ էի ասում, ակումբը լավ տեղա, լիքը լավ մարդիկ կան, անկախ նրանից որ քխ էր էլ կան, բայց դե ամեն տեղ էլ կան, չի կարա մի մարդը լավ լինի բոլորի համար ու հակառակը:
Նենց որ, քեզ առաջարկում եմ, էս "դաս"-ից հետո ինտեգրվես ակումբի վիճակին ու փորձես հնարավոր մաքսիմալ լավը ստանալ ու տալ, դու ուղղակի փորձի ու ուզի, մնացածը քեզ դրանում հաստատ կօգնեն: Մի նեղվի, ասենք եթե կյանքում մի տեղ խիստ քննադատության առաջ կանգնես, հո չես կարող կյանքդ ջնջել ու կորել անհետանալ, պիտի պայքարես չէ՞, պիտի էդ քննադատությունը փորձես շտկել, սա էլ ա կյանք, վիրտուալ կյանք ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ռեալից հեռու չի, համ էլ գյոզալ աղջիկ ես, ակումբում էլ լիքը անպսակներ կան, հլա կգաս հանդիպումներին, տղեքը քեզ ծաղիկներ ու փուչիկներ կբերեն ու դու էլ կհասկանաս, որ գնալը ու խնդիրց փախնելը խնդիրը չի լուծում, խնդիրը լուծվում ա դրան լուծում տալով, ոչ թե ջնջել ու շրջանցելով:
Ես քեզ իմ անունից խնդրում եմ, որ մնաս ակումբում ու շարունակես ուրախ ու դրական տրամադրություն տալ թեմաներին ու մեզ, խնդրում եմ խնդրանքս չմերժես, վստահ եմ, որ շատերը կուզեն մնաս ու քննարկումներին մասնակցես:
Հուսամ ճիշտ որոշում կկայացնես ու ես դեռ քո թեք նկարները նայելով վիզս կծռեմ ու կբռնվի վիզս:
Դե դե, հլա ժպտա ու ասա, որ մնում ես, թե չե գալիս եմ ըտեղ հա  :Tongue:

----------

boooooooom (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Այբ (01.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Մի անգամ Իսային ասում են.
- լսի՛, երեկ տեսանք, որ կինդ էն քեզ պատկանող խոտի դեզի վրա ուրիշի հետ հարաբերվում էր։

Էս Իսան էլ ասում է.
- ապեր, էտ խոտի դեզը իմը չի  :LOL: 

Հիմա էս թեման է։ Փոխանակ ուշադրություն դարձնես թեմայի հիմնական իմաստին ընկել մտածում ես, թե ով ինչ ձև պատասխանեց։ 

Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես գամ գոռամ ասեմ պաժառ ա, պաժառ ա՛ փախեք շենքից, ինձ կանգնացնեք ասեք, ապեր էտ ի՞նչ տոնով ես խոսում։ Խի՞ ես գոռում։ Խի՞ ես տենց դեմքի արտահայտությամբ խոսում։ Դու իմ դեմ ինչ որ բան ունե՞ս, որ տենց տոնով ես խոսում հետս......

Ու մեր ժամանակը, ռեսուրսները ծախսում ենք էս երկրորդական հարցերի վրա։

Ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ գրառում կատարողներից ոչ մեկը Գորտուկի անձի դեմ դուրս չի եկել, այլ իր ԳՐԱՌՄԱՆ։ 

Ժամանակին ինձ էին կրոն բաժնում տշում։ Ոչ բոլորը, մի քանի հոգի։ Բայց մեկդ չեկաք պաշտպանեիք։ Որովհետև ես աղանդավոր էի։ Ու էն ով որ էս թեմայում Գորտուկին ա պաշտպանում, ինձել ա տշել կրոնում։ Ո՞նց հասկանանք սա, երկակի ստանդա՞րտ։ Թե՞ կեղծ բարեպաշտություն։

Ես Գորտուկի հետ ունեմ շատ բարի դրացիական հարաբերություններ։
Տխուր եմ որ ինքը նեղացել է, բայց ՈՒՐԱԽ ԵՄ, որ այս ամենը տեղի ունեցավ, որովհետև հենց սենց բաներն են ստիպում մարդուն գցել բռնել իր տեսակետների անշեղ ճմշարտություն լինելը։

Ես հենց դրա շնորհիվ իմ կյանքում կարողացա ազատվել մի շատ վատ բանից։ Հրեշավոր բանից։ Ու շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր ինձ տշողներին։ Ու նրանց որ ինձ չշապտպանեցին։ Որովհետև հենց դրա շնորհիվ ես վերանայեցի իմ տեսակետները։

Ու երկրորդ միտքը։
Գորտուկ ջան, դու որպես հոգեբան՝ մասնագետ ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՍ պատրաստ լինել քննադատության, կրիտիկայի։ Ցանկացած մասնագիտ պարբերաբար պիտի հակադարձի իրեն հնչած կրիտիկային։ Ու հակադարձել ասելով նկատի չունեմ կռուտիտ լինելը, այլ որևէ կերպ արձագանքելը՝ եթե կա հիմքեր, ապա հիմքեր ներկայացնելը, եթե ոչ, ապա սեփական տեսակետները վերանայել ու նոր հետազոտություններ կատարել։

Այսքանը  :Smile:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), boooooooom (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Chuk (01.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Freeman (01.06.2014), John (02.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Ruby Rue (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո մի էսպիսի հարց ձեզ, դուք ինձանից քանի տարի եք մեծ , այ թեկույզ Տրիբուն դու: Դու կարաիր ինձ ասեիր, բալիկ ջան կամ անգամ դա էլ պետք չէ ուղղակի ասեիր.
> -Գիտես  դու երևի թերի գիտես, ոչինչ բան չկա դու սխալ ես մտածում երբ էդպես ես անում, ավելի լավ է էսպես վարվես:


Իմ երկկենցաղ բարեկամ, ես չգիտեմ, թե քանի տարի եմ քեզանից մեծ. կարող ա 2 տարի, կարողա ա 42 տարի, կարող ա նույնիսկ փոքր եմ մի 10 տարի: Բայց, եթե դու մտնում ես Ակումբ ու հայտարարում ես, որ դու բարձրակարգ հոգեբան ես, որի մոտ հերթեր են գոյանում, ապա դու ինքդ հավասարության կամ առավելության նշան ես դնում քո ու մնացած ակումբցիների միջև: Հետևապես, լինելով բարձրակարգ հոգեբան, պիտի հոգեբանորեն պարաստ լինես ամեն ինչին, այդ թվում նաև նրան, ինչը տեղի ունեցավ էս թեմայում: 

Ու, ի միջի այլոց, առանձնապես մի մեծ բան էլ տեղի չի ունեցել: Բայց, քանի որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը հոգում խորքում հավատացած ա, որ դու շատ պարկեշտ ու բարի անձնավորություն ես, Ակումբը ինքը բաժանվել ա երկու մասին ու ակտիվորեն քննարկում ա, թե որ մոտեցումն էր ավելի ճիշտ:

----------

Մինա (02.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես գամ գոռամ ասեմ պաժառ ա, պաժառ ա՛ փախեք շենքից, ինձ կանգնացնեք ասեք, ապեր էտ ի՞նչ տոնով ես խոսում։ Խի՞ ես գոռում։ Խի՞ ես տենց դեմքի արտահայտությամբ խոսում։ Դու իմ դեմ ինչ որ բան ունե՞ս, որ տենց տոնով ես խոսում հետս......


Ինչ լավ համեմատություն էր Ժառ  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Դժվար, խայտառակ դժվար ա էս թեման մոդերավորելը:

Էն խոսակցությունը, որ եղել ա, կարևոր ո ւ լավ խոսակցություն ա, երբեմն վիճաբանության հասնող բանավեճի բոլոր կողմերին էլ կարող ա ինչ-որ բան տալ: Ու էդ իմաստով շատ կարևոր եմ համարում քննարկման մնալը, չջնջելը:

Մյուս կողմից կան իսկապես վիրավորական գրառումներ (բոլոր կողմերից),  որոնք օրենքով պետք է հեռացվեն, պատժվեն: Սակայն ցավոք սրտի էդպիսի գրառումները էնպես են միահյուսված ողջ քննարկմանը, որ դրանք ջնջելը կբերի քննարկման անքակտելիության խաթարմանը:

Դեռ վերջնական որոշում իհարկե չունեմ, բայց կուզեի, որ էսպես մնար, իսկ քննարկման մասնակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրը կամք ունենար թեկուզ նման գրառումները այլ հայացքով կարդալ-վերլուծելու, ի գիտություն ընդունելու, թեթև տանելու, ըմբռնելու, դիմացինի ասածին անգամ չհամաձայնվելու դեպքում նրա տեսակետ ունենալու իրավունքը հարգելու, ու փոքր վիճաբանությունը հաղթահարելով, հնարավոր նեղացածությունները, առաջացած հնարավոր անտիպատիաները հաղթահարելով շփումը շարունակելու ու այսուհետ նման քննարկումներում առանց վիրավորական ձևակերպումների յոլա գնալու:

Բոլորիդ սիրեմ գը:

----------

boooooooom (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (01.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մի անգամ Իսային ասում են.
> - լսի՛, երեկ տեսանք, որ կինդ էն քեզ պատկանող խոտի դեզի վրա ուրիշի հետ հարաբերվում էր։
> 
> Էս Իսան էլ ասում է.
> - ապեր, էտ խոտի դեզը իմը չի 
> 
> Հիմա էս թեման է։ Փոխանակ ուշադրություն դարձնես թեմայի հիմնական իմաստին ընկել մտածում ես, թե ով ինչ ձև պատասխանեց։ 
> 
> Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես գամ գոռամ ասեմ պաժառ ա, պաժառ ա՛ փախեք շենքից, ինձ կանգնացնեք ասեք, ապեր էտ ի՞նչ տոնով ես խոսում։ Խի՞ ես գոռում։ Խի՞ ես տենց դեմքի արտահայտությամբ խոսում։ Դու իմ դեմ ինչ որ բան ունե՞ս, որ տենց տոնով ես խոսում հետս......
> ...


Հա Արթ ջան հասկանալի է, բայց միայն թե եկեք թեման փակենք լավ : Սա արդեն շատ անհամացավ ու ես ընդունում եմ , որ պետք չէ երեխային ստիպել , որ ինքը իր հոգևիճակից դուրս գա և ընդունի այն ինչ ունի, եթե դա չի զգում: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ  ես կփորձեմ, որքան հնարավոր է նրան օգնել , որ սխալ չանի: Անգամ հասուն մարդուն են փորձում օգնել, այսինքն հասուն տրանսվիստիտին ու մնաց ես ճստոին մի հատ չասել, բալես բայց կարող ա դու հետագայում քեզ որպես տղա ավելի լավ զգաս: Մի խոսքով երեխան հիմա չի կարողանում կողմնորոշվի, կարելի է ուղղակի նրան օգնել, որ ինքը սթրես չտանի ու ինչ էլ , որ հետագայում լինի , ինքը ճիշտ լուծում գտնի, կամ վիրահատվի, կամ էլ իրականում Աստված տա ու պարզվի , որ մենք սխալվել ենք ճստոի հարցում ու շատ կարգին էլ տղա է:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս թեման էլ դասվեց էն բացառիկ թեմաների շարքին, երբ core Ակումբը բաժանվել ա երկու մասի, ու երկու կողմն էլ ճիշտ են, ու ուզում ես սաղի գրառումների տակ շնորհակալություններ շարես ու վարկանիշեր բաժանես: 

Սենց, սաղիդ թույլտվությամբ մի հատ թեթև ամփոփում անեմ էլի, քննարկումներից իմ հասկացածի չափով.

1. Ակումբը էն տեղն ա, որտեղ երեխայի ծեծի ու դա խրախուսելու ակնհայտ փաստը աննկատ ու անպատասխան չէր կարա մնար, ու բնականաբար պիտի արժանանար համարժեք պատասխանի: Կարող ա պատասխանը ինչ-որ տեղ անհամաչափ էր, բայց տակ տամու ի բիծ, շատերն են դրա միջով անցել, ու կատաստրոֆա ոնց որ թե չի եղել:  

2. Ակումբը իրոք զուտ ֆորումից վաղուց վերածվել ա նաև աշխարհայացքի ընդլայնման ու կրթական հարթակի: Ընդունենք, որ բոլորս էլ ստեղ շատ բան ենք սովորել, շատ հարցերում ենք դիրքորոշում փոխել, զարգացել ենք, առաջ ենք գնացել: Հետևապես, նորեկներին հայկական ողորմելի իրականությունից մի քիչ կտրելն ու Ակումբում ինտեգրելը Ակումբի առաքելություններից մեկն ա: 

Հիմա, էսքան քննարկումներից հետո, եթե Գորտուկը ի վիճակի կլինի հասկանալ, թե ինչ ենք մենք իրան ասում ու ընդունել Ակումբի մթնոլորտն այնպես ինչպես կա, փառք ու պատիվ իրան: Եթե չի կարա, ու պիտի շարունակի նույն դառը հայկական իրականությունից օրինակներ բերելով մեզ մեր տեղը ցույց տալ, ծիպա «բա որ ձեր մամայի, քվոր, ախպոր ընգերուու, մոտիկի, քըփի հետ սենց անեն, դուք ինչ կանեք», ուրեմն Ակումբը Գորտուկի տեղը չի, ու դրանից մեծ տրագեդիա սարքել պետք չի:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Freeman (01.06.2014), insider (05.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (01.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Հա Արթ ջան հասկանալի է, բայց միայն թե եկեք թեման փակենք լավ : Սա արդեն շատ անհամացավ ու ես ընդունում եմ , որ պետք չէ երեխային ստիպել , որ ինքը իր հոգևիճակից դուրս գա և ընդունի այն ինչ ունի, եթե դա չի զգում: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ  ես կփորձեմ, որքան հնարավոր է նրան օգնել , որ սխալ չանի: Անգամ հասուն մարդուն են փորձում օգնել, այսինքն հասուն տրանսվիստիտին ու մնաց ես ճստոին մի հատ չասել, բալես բայց կարող ա դու հետագայում քեզ որպես տղա ավելի լավ զգաս: Մի խոսքով երեխան հիմա չի կարողանում կողմնորոշվի, կարելի է ուղղակի նրան օգնել, որ ինքը սթրես չտանի ու ինչ էլ , որ հետագայում լինի , ինքը ճիշտ լուծում գտնի, կամ վիրահատվի, կամ էլ իրականում Աստված տա ու պարզվի , որ մենք սխալվել ենք ճստոի հարցում ու շատ կարգին էլ տղա է:


Սուս ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ զգացմունքներ դու կարող ես հիմա ունենալ։ Մի առաջարկ ունեմ։ Թող էս թեման սառի։ Մի մտիր էլ էս թեմա, եթե այն քեզ տհաճ է կամ վատ զգացմունքներ է առաջ բերում։ 

Դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ միասեռականների, տրանսվեսցիտների, բիսեքսուալների մասին լիքը աշխատություններ կան աշխարհի ամենաառաջատար հոգեբանների ու այլ մասնագետների կողմից գրված։ Ու էն տեսակետը, որ դու այսօր ունես այս հարցի վերաբերյալ, դա ընդամենը տեասեկտներից մեկն է։ Կան բազմաթիվ այլ աշխատանքներ, որոնք տալիս են այլ տեղեկություն, այլ մոտեցումներ։ Դա փաստ է։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ լսելով ivy-ին StrangeLittleGirl-ին և այլոց դու կկարողանաս շատ ավելի բան իմանալ այդ երևույթի մասին։ Ու սա բոլորովին անվճար  :Smile:  Ուրիշները վաճառում են նման ինֆորմացիան՝ ինստիտուտներում, համալսարաններում, անհատական դասընթացներում, իսկ այստեղ այդ ամենը դու կարող ես ձեռք բերել անվճար։

Ու ամենակարևորը. Ակումբը շատ լավ տեղ է։ Բոլորս էլ ունենք բացասական հուշեր, կամ ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող բացասական երևույթներն ենք նկատում։ Բայց Ակումբի պես վայր, ուր հավաքված են այսքան լավ, խելացի ու այո՛ հանդուրժող մարդիկ դու դժվար թե գտնես հայկական իրականության մեջ։

Որքան գիտեմ թեմաները չեն ջնջվում։ Ու ոչ էլ գրառումները։
Բայց դա լավ է։ Քանի որ կանցնի ժամանակ ու դու ինքդ քո հին գրառումների շնորհիվ կկարողանաս տեսնել քո անձնական մտքի էվոլյուցիան, ինչպես հիմա ես եմ անում իմ հին գրառումները երբեմն կարդալով  :Smile:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:


Եթե դուք էսպիսի պատկերացումներ ունեք/ագրեսի՞վ, կոպիտ ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ/, ո՞նց կարող եք ճիշտ ազդել երեխայի վրա: 
Մենք մի դասարանցի ունեինք հինգ քույրերի մեջ էր մեծացել, ինքն էլ քույրերին տեսնելով հենց էտպիսին էր. շփվում էր աղջիկների հետ, խաղում էր էն ինչ աղջիկներն են խաղում ու իրեն հենց էտպես էլ պահում էր՝ձայնը, շորերը, ամեն ինչը աղջկա էր: Հիմա էդ տղան 17 տարեկան է, բայց իր մոտ էդ աղջկական բաներից հետք անգամ չի մնացել: Էնպես որ էդ երեխու հետ մի խաղացեք, վերջը կսարքեք հոգեկան, ասեք, դե հա, էդ երեխան սկզբից էլ էտպես էր:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե դուք էսպիսի պատկերացումներ ունեք/ագրեսի՞վ, կոպիտ ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ/, ո՞նց կարող եք ճիշտ ազդել երեխայի վրա: 
> Մենք մի դասարանցի ունեինք հինգ քույրերի մեջ էր մեծացել, ինքն էլ քույրերին տեսնելով հենց էտպիսին էր. շփվում էր աղջիկների հետ, խաղում էր էն ինչ աղջիկներն են խաղում ու իրեն հենց էտպես էլ պահում էր՝ձայնը, շորերը, ամեն ինչը աղջկա էր: Հիմա էդ տղան 17 տարեկան է, բայց իր մոտ էդ աղջկական բաներից հետք անգամ չի մնացել: Էնպես որ էդ երեխու հետ մի խաղացեք, վերջը կսարքեք հոգեկան, ասեք, դե հա, էդ երեխան սկզբից էլ էտպես էր:


Նան, պետք չի  :Sad:  հերիք ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Այբ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....շատերս դուրս եկանք կոռեկտության սահմաններից: Ճիշտ ա՝ *ոչ մեկս էդ սահմաններն անցնելու մեր ողջ հնարավորություններն ի ցույց չդրեցինք*, բանը չհասավ դրան.....


Բյուրի էս մի տողը Ակումբի ողջ հմայքի աքսիոմատիկ նկարագրությունն ա  :LOL: 

Մի հատ իրոք էլի, հիշեք թե իրար հոշոտելու թե ինչ հասկայական պոտենցիալ ունի Ակումբը ու ուր կարան հասնեն սենց քննարկումները: Էն, ինչ էս թեմայում ա եղել, Ակումբի հոգնած դրսևորումն էր` ունակությունների առավելագույնը 10% կիրառմամբ:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուրի էս մի տողը Ակումբի ողջ հմայքի աքսիոմատիկ նկարագրությունն ա 
> 
> Մի հատ իրոք էլի, հիշեք թե իրար հոշոտելու թե ինչ հասկայական պոտենցիալ ունի Ակումբը ու ուր կարան հասնեն սենց քննարկումները: Էն, ինչ էս թեմայում ա եղել, Ակումբի հոգնած դրսևորումն էր` ունակությունների առավելագույնը 10% կիրառմամբ:


որտև ես որոշել էի չխառնվել…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա Արթ ջան հասկանալի է, բայց միայն թե եկեք թեման փակենք լավ : Սա արդեն շատ անհամացավ ու ես ընդունում եմ , որ պետք չէ երեխային ստիպել , որ ինքը իր հոգևիճակից դուրս գա և ընդունի այն ինչ ունի, եթե դա չի զգում: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ  ես կփորձեմ, որքան հնարավոր է նրան օգնել , որ սխալ չանի: Անգամ հասուն մարդուն են փորձում օգնել, այսինքն հասուն տրանսվիստիտին ու մնաց ես ճստոին մի հատ չասել, բալես բայց կարող ա դու հետագայում քեզ որպես տղա ավելի լավ զգաս: Մի խոսքով երեխան հիմա չի կարողանում կողմնորոշվի, կարելի է ուղղակի նրան օգնել, որ ինքը սթրես չտանի ու ինչ էլ , որ հետագայում լինի , ինքը ճիշտ լուծում գտնի, կամ վիրահատվի, կամ էլ իրականում Աստված տա ու պարզվի , որ մենք սխալվել ենք ճստոի հարցում ու շատ կարգին էլ տղա է:


Գորտուկ ջան, օքեյ, վերադառնանք թեմային, առանց միջանձնային հարցերը քննարկելու: Ես B ակումբցինե եմ, դու A ակումբցին, քննարկում ենք X թեման, մնացածը էական չի: Նախօրոք ասեմ, քեզ որևէ մասնագիտական խորհուրդ տալ չեմ պատրաստվում, հոգեբան չեմ: Միյան իմ կարծիքը էս՝ հանդուրժողականության թեմայի շուրջ, ինչպիսին պետք է լինի մարդկային վարքը: Հիմա էտ փոքրիկը քո ներկայացրածից, ԻՄՀԿ, կարգին տղա  ա: Ինքդ ես ասում, որ իրա վարքը սովորական կապրիզ չի, այլ մասնագետների կողմից հաստատված լուրջ շեղում ա ու հանարվոր ա, որ դա իր ամբողջ կյանքը ուղեկցի: Ինքը մեծանում ա, ու եթե իրա ուղեղին հասնի, որ իր հոգեբանը իրան «կարգին» չի համարում, էտ կարող ա իրա վստահությունը մարդկանց նկատմամբ ավելի սպանի: ԻՀԿ, ինքը հոգեբանական օգնության կարիք չունի ինքը այնպիսին ա ինչպիսին կա, օգնության կարիք ունի հասարակությունը, որ իրան ընդունի ու սիրի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ինքը կա, անկախ նրանից, թե նա վերջում ոնց կլինի: Բայց անարարդարություն կլինի քեզանից պահանջել, ողջ հասարկությանը դաստիարակել. սկի մենակ քեզնից ու քանի որ անմիջական կապ ունես հենց փոքրիկի հետ, հասկացրա իրան, որ անկախ նրանից ինքը ինչպիսին է (մարդկային հատկանիշները նկատի չունեմ), ինքը լավն է, որ կլինեմ մարդիկ, որ իրեն կատեն, ինքը պետք է ներողամիտ լինի, չչարանա ու սիրով փորձի մարդկանց իրա կողմ գրավել, երբեմն էլ սեփական անվտանգության համար «մասկիրովկա» լինի: Խնդրեմ, կարող ես փորձել «տղայական» հետաքրքրություններ մոտը առաջացնել, բայց զագցնել մի տուր, որ դու իրան չես հարգում, կարգին չես համարում, փորձում ես փոխել, իրան ծեծողների ճամբարից ես: Էս ա իմ ոչ մասնագիտական խորհուրդը, որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ 100% ճիշտ, բայց որը ես հավատում եմ, որ ճիշտ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> որտև ես որոշել էի չխառնվել…


ես էլ թրոլլիս կապած էի պահել:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## 0david0

Եկա մի հատ հարց տամ ու գնամ  :Jpit: 
Հարցը վերաբերվումա բոլորին. ենթադրենք ձեր 3 տարեկան տղան էլա ասում ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղումա աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպես կվարվեիք էտ դեպքում որպես ծնող?  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գորտուկ ջան, եթե սենց բան գրվեր էն երկրների ֆորումում որտեղ մեր պետական այրերը բուժվում են (ամենալավ առողջապահություն ունեցող) ապա էս գրողի հետևից ոստիկանությունը կգար ու էդ "պալիկլինիկան" ոչ միայն կփակվեր այլ նաև հետաքննություն կսկսեր ու աշխատակիցների մեծ մասն իրանց թերապիան բերդում կանցկացնեին արդեն որպես պացիենտ… 




> Մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան եմ ու էդ բալիկների հետ աշխատանք տալիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինես, նրանց նայես որպես հավասարի ու առավելևս միշտ զգացնել տաս իր սեռական ճիշտ պատկանելիությունը: Որ ինքը սկսի հասկանալ, որ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք է գրավի մուրճով խաղալը, ավտոներով խաղալը, մանկական տղաների խաղալիքներով խաղալը, որ ինքը իսկական տղա է «կարգին տեղը տեղին» համ էլ ինքը չի կարա աղջիկ լինի, որովհետեև հագնվում է տղաների պես շալվար և ոչ թե շորիկ, չիշիկ է անում ուրիշ փև ու ինքը ունի պուպուլիկ ոչ թե նունուշիկ: Ու եթե շարունակի ինքը կպատժվի, որովհետեև *մյուս տղանները իրեն կծեծեն* , իսկ աղջիկներն էլ իր հետ չեն խոսի: Այս ամենը շատ հանգիստ ու համբերատար պետք է անել:





> *Չենք վախեցնում իրականությունն ենք ասում*, իրեն արդեն պարտեզում մի խումբ տղաներ լավ ծեծել են : Ու ինքը դա շատ լավ գիտեր: Ես իրեն հասկացրեցի, թե ինչու են իրեն ծեծել:


Գորտուկ ջան… սրան ներում բեկում չկա… բանն էն ա որ էն ինչ գրած ա ընթացող իրականություն ա ու երեխա ա խեղվում հոգեպես ու ու ֆիզիկապես և դա անողն էն մարդիկ են որոնք կոչված են իրեն հասկանալու ու պաշտպանելու… 

*էսի կրիմինալ քեյս ա…*

----------

Sagittarius (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես էլ թրոլլիս կապած էի պահել:


ապեր, թրոլլ չի շատ մեղմ եք արտահայտվում… էսի վերացակն դեպք չի… երեխային էս վայրկյանին տանջում են… as we speak…

----------

Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եկա մի հատ հարց տամ ու գնամ 
> Հարցը վերաբերվումա բոլորին. ենթադրենք ձեր 3 տարեկան տղան էլա ասում ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղումա աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպես կվարվեիք էտ դեպքում որպես ծնող?


Հայաստանից կտանեի, որովհետև՝

- շատ կուզենայի իրան մանկապարտեզում ծեծող երեխեքի ծնողների ոտերը ջարդել, բայց սուտ կլինի, որ ասեմ, թե ես տենց բան կարող եմ անել. դատի էլ չեմ կարող տալ, արդյունքի չեմ հասնի, իսկ ավելի ադեկվատ ծնողներով մանկապարտեզ ճարելու հույս չունեմ: 

հ.գ. ապեր, դու տենց էլ չես պատրկերացնու՞մ, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, չէ՞: խորհուրդ եմ տալիս առանց ավելորդ էմոցիանների ու կանխակալ տրամադրվածության թեմային հետևես ու ամեն գրառում ուշադիր կարդաս:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Chuk (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եկա մի հատ հարց տամ ու գնամ 
> Հարցը վերաբերվումա բոլորին. ենթադրենք ձեր 3 տարեկան տղան էլա ասում ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղումա աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպես կվարվեիք էտ դեպքում որպես ծնող?


Կգցեի քացու տակ, էնքան կծեծեի մինչև սալամաթ ոսկոր չմնար ու մոռանար տիկնիկները։ Իսկ դու՞ ինչ կանեիր։

----------

Freeman (01.06.2014), Jarre (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ , տվյալ պարագայում երեխաների ագրեսիվ վարքը կարելի է համարել նաև *իրեն համար փրկություն*: էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Գորտուկ ջան, դու օքեյ ես որ երեխային ծեծեն, բայց մի երկու թթու խոսքից վիրավորվել ե՞ս… իրանք շատ շատ շատ փափուկ են արտահայտվել… 

դու իրավունք չունես սենց բան անելու… հակասահմանադրական ա, հակաօրինական ա… ու դու դա դե ֆակտո անում ես…

----------

մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Հայաստանից կտանեի....


Էս շատ ճիշտ բան ես ասում:
Ուրիշ ելք չկա: 
Չես կարա ասես թող մնա նենց ոնց կա ու երջանիկ կլինի: Չես կարա ասես, որովհետև Հայաստանում երջանիկ չի լինի:
Չի կարա ապեր, բացառվում ա, Հայաստանում երջանիկ տրանսսեքսուալ չի կարա լինի:

----------

Artgeo (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ ես լավ մասնագետ չեմ , որովհետև պացիենտներիս ու ինձ մոտ հերթերի քանակը ուրիշ բան է ասում:Ու ինքս լավ գիտեմ որ գերազանց եմ ավարտել մասնագիտական կրթությունս:


ես կարող եմ… ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ… 

ոչ միայն մասնագետ չես այլև հանցակից ես… ցավն էն ա որ չես հասկանում արածիդ խորությունն ու հպարտորեն պատմում ես…

----------

Մինա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Եկա մի հատ հարց տամ ու գնամ 
> Հարցը վերաբերվումա բոլորին. ենթադրենք ձեր 3 տարեկան տղան էլա ասում ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղումա աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպես կվարվեիք էտ դեպքում որպես ծնող?


Ես էլ քեզ մի հարց տամ, Դավիթ։ 
Ենթադրենք՝ քո 3 տարեկան տղան ասում է՝ ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղում է աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպե՞ս կվարվեիր էդ դեպքում որպես ծնող։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եկա մի հատ հարց տամ ու գնամ 
> Հարցը վերաբերվումա բոլորին. ենթադրենք ձեր 3 տարեկան տղան էլա ասում ես աղջիկ եմ, խաղումա աղջիկների խաղալիքներով, աղջկական բաներն են հետաքրքրում և այլն, կարճ ասած Գորտուկի նկարագրածով, ինչպես կվարվեիք էտ դեպքում որպես ծնող?


Աղջկա շորեր կհագցնեի: Հայաստանից չէի տանի: Մինչև աչքը չի տեսնում, չի սովորում:

Մեֆ ու մյուսներ, խնդրում եմ էլի, թարգեք, շատ եմ խնդրում: Գորտուկը ինչ պետք ա հասկացել ա, ավելորդ տեղը մեծացնում եք լարվածությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ստեղ մի հատ տենց երեխա կա, հայերի մեջ ա ծնվել… 

դարդ են անում… ասի ծեծեք… ասին, ո՞նց… դե տենց, ասի… մեղք չի՞ ասին… դե վոր մեղք ա տվեք իրա խաղալիքները թող խաղա… տենց ուրախ ա, հանգիստ ա… ի՞նչ եք ուզում… չեք կարող "դզել", ձեզնից թաքուն ա անելու… ու երեսներիդ էլ չի նայելու…

----------

Մինա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աղջկա շորեր կհագցնեի: Հայաստանից չէի տանի: Մինչև աչքը չի տեսնում, չի սովորում:
> 
> Մեֆ ու մյուսներ, խնդրում եմ էլի, թարգեք, շատ եմ խնդրում: Գորտուկը ինչ պետք ա հասկացել ա, ավելորդ տեղը մեծացնում եք լարվածությունը:


ես արձանագրում եմ փաստը Բյուր… *սա քրեական հանցագործություն* ա… ու ընթացքի մեջ ա… եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ասեք տենց չի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես արձանագրում եմ փաստը Բյուր… *սա քրեական հանցագործություն* ա…


Մեֆ, դու ավելորդ ծանրացնում ես ամեն ինչ: Ինչ պետք ա, ինքը հասկացել ա: Ու մեղք չունի, որ կրթություն ստացել ա մեր փդած կրթական համակարգում, աշխատում ա մեր փդած առողջապահական համակարգում: Եթե հանցագործություն ա, պետք ա դիպլոմ տվողներին ու գործի ընդունողներին պատժել, ոչ աղջկան: Հերիք ա, ուղղակի խնդրում եմ, հերիք ա էդ աղջկա ներվերի հետ խաղաք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ավելորդ ծանրացնում ես ամեն ինչ: Ինչ պետք ա, ինքը հասկացել ա: Ու մեղք չունի, որ կրթություն ստացել ա մեր փդած կրթական համակարգում, աշխատում ա մեր փդած առողջապահական համակարգում: Եթե հանցագործություն ա, պետք ա դիպլոմ տվողներին ու գործի ընդունողներին պատժել, ոչ աղջկան: Հերիք ա, ուղղակի խնդրում եմ, հերիք ա էդ աղջկա ներվերի հետ խաղաք:


սա իրական պատկերն ա Բյուր ջան… էս վայրկյանին, եթե ճիշտը կուզես, էդ երեխայի ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկանն անվտանգությունն ա ավելի էական քան Գորտուկի feeling-ները…

----------

Մինա (02.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սա իրական պատկերն ա Բյուր ջան… էս վայրկյանին, եթե ճիշտը կուզես, էդ երեխայի ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկանն անվտանգությունն ա ավելի էական քան Գորտուկի feeling-ները…


Ես բան չունեմ ասելու, որ երեխայի առողջությունը կարևոր ա, բայց մեռա ասելով՝ թարգեք, որովհետև երեխայի հետ կապված ինչ պետք ա, Գորտուկը հասկացել ա ու ճիշտ կաշխատի այսուհետ, իսկ հիմա դուք եք դրել ու Գորտուկին ծեծում եք:

Մեֆ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ անցյալ գիշերվա «կայֆը» բաց ես թողել, ուշացած էկել, քո հեղինակավոր խոսքն ասում ես: Սուս մնա էլի, էս հարցը հարթվել ա: Անկապ սրում ես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես բան չունեմ ասելու, որ երեխայի առողջությունը կարևոր ա, բայց մեռա ասելով՝ թարգեք, որովհետև երեխայի հետ կապված ինչ պետք ա, Գորտուկը հասկացել ա ու ճիշտ կաշխատի այսուհետ, իսկ հիմա դուք եք դրել ու Գորտուկին ծեծում եք:
> 
> Մեֆ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ անցյալ գիշերվա «կայֆը» բաց ես թողել, ուշացած էկել, քո հեղինակավոր խոսքն ասում ես: Սուս մնա էլի, էս հարցը հարթվել ա: Անկապ սրում ես:


օքեյ… 

հյուրեր ունեինք երեկ… բաց եմ թողել…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> օքեյ… 
> 
> հյուրեր ունեինք երեկ… բաց եմ թողել…


Սպասի, ու՞ր .... 

Ասում ես հիմի Գորտուկը պիտի դատվի՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սպասի, ու՞ր .... 
> 
> Ասում ես հիմի Գորտուկը պիտի դատվի՞:


Այո… օրենքի ամբողջ խստությսմբ… իհարկե ունի նաև դատապաշտպանի իրավունք

----------


## Mephistopheles

կոշի բերդ, ապեր… Նիկոլի կամեռը…

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարդը դպրոցն ավարտել է, գնացել, ընդունվել է ԲՈՒՀ, ավարտել այն և մասնագիտացել: Հիմա էլ աշխատում է պոլիկլինիկայում... Այսինքն՝ մեր հանրապետության ամենանվազ զարգացած, ամենանվազ ֆինանսավորումն ունեցող առողջապահական օղակում: Բայց իր աշխատանքով, վստահ եմ (զգացվում է), իր հնարավորությունների և գիտելիքների չափով փորձում է օգտակար լինել մարդկանց: Նա այնքան է ապրում իր մասնագիտությամբ, որ անգամ այս թեմայում քննարկվող նյութն ասոցացնում է իր աշխատանքային օրվա ընթացքում կատարվող իրողությունների հետ և իր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը հայտնում՝ իր մասնագիտական բնագավառից պացիենտի հետ կապված օրինակ բերելով: Մարդը կարող էր չխոսել այդ դեպքից և ոչ մեկ չէր իմանա, թե 4-ամյա Սաքուլիկը աղջկա հագուստ է կրում, իր մոտեցումներն էլ այնպիսին են, ինչպես իրեն դասավանդել են իրենց ԲՈՒՀ-ում: Կարող էր լյա-լյա-լյի-լյու անել, վարժ տպելը սովորեր, ապա կեղծել իրեն (ինչպես՝ շատերս այստեղ):

Ուղղակի ուզում էի հավելել, որ այստեղ հավաքված մարդկանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը բժշկի կամ հոգեբանի մասնագիտացում, աշխատանքայի փորձ չունեն և ամենակարևորը, պացիենտի հետ իրենց ողջ կյանքում չեն աշխատել: Չգիտեն այդ աշխատանքի նրբությունները: Այսինքն՝ գերակշիռ մասը պատկերացում չունի, թե ինչպես է նոր ավարտած բժիշկը կամ հոգեբանը դառնում ավելի փորձառու: Ես մյուս մասնագիտություններին վատ չեմ վերաբերվում, բայց պացիենտների՝ մարդու թե հոգեկան, թե ֆիզիկական առողջության հետ գործ ունենալը ամենաբարդ ու տաժանակիր աշխատանքներից է:   

Հիմա ես իմ  վրա օրինակներ բերեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի: Ես ավարտել եմ ԵրՊԲՀ-ն, որտեղ իմ նախընտրած մասնագիտությունը նորմալ չի դասավանդվել: Օրինակ, կլինիկական օրդինատուրայի ժամանակ նորմալ էր, որ մենք մեր թեմաներն անցնում էինք ԽՍՀՄ-ում 1974 թվին լույս տեսած գրքերով: Հիմա այդ է, ոչինչ չես կարող անել: Մենք մեր մասնագիտական քննությանը պատրաստվել և պատասխանել ենք այդ գրականությամբ և այդ գրականությունը իդեալական համարող ասիստենտեների ու պրոֆեսորների մոտ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ բերեմ, հիմա Հայաստանում իմ մասնագիտությամբ բուժման մի անչափ կարևոր մեթոդ է իրականացվում, որի վերաբերյալ մասնագիական քննական հարցաշարերում մեկ տող անգամ չկա (օգտագործվող գրականությունում էլ): Ո՞վ է մեղավոր: Իհարկե՝ կոնկրետ այդ ոլորտի պատասխանատուները, բայց ոչ երբեք մասնագիտացողը:

Հետո, ես իմ 8 տարի տևությամբ կլինիկական պրատիկայում ահագին սխալներ եմ արել և, ի դեպ, այդ սխալների տիրույթում պացիենտի հետ հարաբերություններին ընկնող մասնաբաժինն ամենամեծն է եղել: Եղել է դեպք, որ հիվանդ եմ ծեծել: Մեկ անգամ նույնիսկ քթից արյուն է եկել հիվանդի, երբ լրիվ պատահական հերթապահությանս ժամանակ ստացիոնար բաժանմունքի դուռը բացելով, տեսա, թե ինչպես է հիվանդներից մեկը սանիտարկային (մայրապետին) ձեռքով հարվածում ու հայհոյում: Կարող եք դատափետել, ասել՝ օ՜, ուրեմն՝ դու սրիկա բժիշկ ես, քեզ դատելն էլ է քիչ և այլն... Բայց դե ես երբեք չեմ զղջացել, որ ծեծել եմ, չնայած, հասկանում եմ՝ դա սխալ է բժշկական տեսակետից: Իմ մասնագիտական կարիերայի սկզբում բազմաթիվ են եղել կոնֆլիկտները հիվանդների հետ (դրա պատճառը միայն ու միայն այդ ոլորտին բնորոշ երևույթներն ու հիվանդների խիստ յուրահատուկ կոնտինգենտն է): Հետագայում իհարկե դրանք բոլորի մոտ էլ հղկվում են, ադապտացվում ես և այլևս էքսցեսներ չեն լինում: Բազմաթիվ այլ սխալներ էլ եմ արել, այդ թվում՝ բժշկական: Դրանց մասին երբեմն իմացել եմ իմ ավագ գործընկերներից, բայց ավելի հաճախ մասնագիտական գրականությունից: Այսպիսի բաներ բոլոր բժիշկներ հետ են լինում, բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր աշխատում են պացիենտների հետ: Օրինակ՝ դեպքեր են լինում, որ նոր ավարտած բուժքույրը կոպիտ է ներերակային ներարկում կատարում (կամ ենթամաշկ է լցվում դեղը), վիրաբույժը սխալ ախտորոշում է իրականացնում և դա պարզվում է միայն վիրահատության ընթացքում (որպես կանոն սխալն անհետևանք է լինում), մեկ ուրիշը սխալ դեղ է նշանակում և այլն: Այդ սխալների հիմնական մասը, լինելով «մանր» սխալներ և չունենալով որևիցե բացասական ազդեցություն մարդու վրա, սովորաբար աննկատ են մնում թե պացիենտների, թե հիվանդի հարազատների աչքից: Բայց դրանք այն սխալներն են, որոնց հիման վրա նոր կրթություն ստացած մարդը մասնագիտանում է և դառնում պրոֆեսիոնալ՝ ԱՆՍԽԱԼ (իր գործի ասը, այսպես ասած): Ուղղակի մեկը բարձրաձայնում է իր սխալների մասին, մյուսը մասամբ է բարձրաձայնում, երրորդը ոչ մի բան էլ չի ասում (ինքն անսխալ է, իբր): Պատկերացրեք, հիվանդի հարազատներն իմանան թեկուզ այդ «մանր» սխալի մասին: Կգյուլլեն: Ես ամենևին չեմ ասում, որ այսպիսի սխալներ միշտ լինում: Ես միայն ասում եմ, որ սխալներ կատարելուց որևիցե մեկն ապահովագրված չէ:

Առավել ևս այնպես էլ չի, որ ես 2008-ում գրանցվեցի ակումբում ու զարգացա, դարձա լավ մասնագետ, հետո էլ արդեն ունեցա հարյուրավոր հիվանդներ ու աստիճանաբար կատարելագործվեցի: Իհարկե ակումբն ու ակումբցիներին ինձ քիչ բան չեն տվել, բայց մասնագիտական առումով ես ակումբում ոչինչ չեմ ստացել: Հակառակը, ես հիմա հիշում եմ, որ իմ կողմից բացված թեմայում (թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն ունեցող մարդկանց մասին) ակումբցիները, ովքեր այն ժամանակ ասում էին, որ «նառկոմաններին» ու «ալկաշներին» արժե գյուլլել, վառել (դե մի քիչ կոպիտ եմ ասում), քանի որ դրանք հիմար և հասարակությանն ու իրենց ընտանիքին ոչ պիտանի մարդիկ են (ու դա սկի էլ հիվանդություն չէ), այսօր հանդուրժողականություն են քարոզում: Ուրախալի է, բայց ափսուրդ է մի տեսակ: Վաղուց սահմանված հիվանդություններ ունեցող մարդկանց հիվանդ չեն համարում (այլ՝ համարում են անուղեղներ, որոնց օգնելն իզուր է), բայց գեյերի նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականություն են քարոզում :Jpit: ) Չէ, իրականում, ինձ համար երբեք էլ մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշումը կարևոր չի եղել: Ես ուղղակի փաստն եմ արձանագրում:

Բայց վերջում ես էլ ասեմ. Գորտուկ, որ մեր հայաստանյան ԲՈՒՀ-երում իրոք բան չեն սովորեցնում, դա փաստ է (իմ փորձը քեզ օրինակ): Որքան էլ մարդը փորձի լավ սովորել, գերազանցությամբ ավարտի, մեդալ ստանա, մեկ է՝ մեր հատկապես այս ոլորտներում կրթությունը շատ հնացած է և անարդյունք: Ես փորձ ու գիտելիքներ ձեռք եմ բերել միայն ու միայն անընդհատ կարդալով, մասնագիտական նորույթներին հետևելով, ինքնակրթվելով և իմկողմից օգնություն ստացող մարդկանց մոտ վիճակի փոփոխություններն ամենայն խորությամբ դիտարկելով, համեմատելով, երբեմն էլ ավագ գործընկերներիս խորհուրդները լսելով: Այնպես որ՝ բացարձակապես մի նեղվիր, որ քեզ ինչ-որ տեղ (դա կլինի ակումբը թե ոչ, կարևոր չէ) դատափետում են ու քո կողմից արտաբերած նախադասությունը դարձնում են քեզ իրականում տհաճ պատմություն, չնայած նրան, որ դու այսօր օգնում ես մարդկանց: 

Բայց դե ակումբից մի գնա, որովհետև ակումբը քեզ ահագին լավ բաներ կտա:

Սենց գրեցի, գրեցի, մեկ էլ հասկացա, որ թեմայի մեջ չեմ: Եթե կուզեք, ջնջեք, մոդեռներ:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2014), boooooooom (01.06.2014), CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Արէա (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, իրականում ուրախ եմ, որ Գորտուկն ա էդ երեխայով զբաղվում, որ ինքը ակումբ մտավ ու որ իրա հետ կռվեցիք) որովհետև, ինչքան հասկացա, ինքը վերանայել ա էս հարցում իրա կարծիքը, ինչի վրա ակումբն էլ ա ազդել, հետևաբար էս երեխայի դեպքում ու մյուս երեխաների դեպքում, որ սենց խնդիր կունենան, ավելի ադեկվատ կվարվի:

 Եթե սենց չլիներ, էդ երեխեքին ուրիշ մասնագետները ավիրելու էին, բայց էս միջադեպի շնորհիվ տենց երեխաների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը մի քիչ կփոխվի:

Այ դրա համար էլ ակումբը կրթական միջավայր ենք համարում)

----------

Artgeo (02.06.2014), GriFFin (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի հատ երգ ա hotel California… ակումբ էտ ա You can check out any time you like but you can never leave

----------

Freeman (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էսօր ամբողջ օրն ինձ մի նախաասություն ա մեջից կերել, մեռա ինձ զսպելով, բայց էլ չեմ կարա...

Արյա էդ ո՞ւմ ասիր շակալ   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Յոհաննես (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր ամբողջ օրն ինձ մի նախաասություն ա մեջից կերել, մեռա ինձ զսպելով, բայց էլ չեմ կարա...
> 
> Արյա էդ ո՞ւմ ասիր շակալ


Բայց դու ջոգի՞ր, մինչև հիմի որ ոչ մեկս մեր վրա չէինք վերցրել էտ  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Lusina (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց դու ջոգի՞ր, մինչև հիմի որ ոչ մեկս մեր վրա չէինք վերցրել էտ


Կորի գնա   :Smile: 

Սելավին կասեր՝ վախենում էիք հանդուրժողի պիտակը պոկվեր ընկներ, դրա համար ձեն չէիք հանում   :Jpit: 

Ա մի ույձյոմ նա սեվեռ, համ էլ:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մեկ էլ ինչն է շատ անդուր: Հայաստանում այ հենց այս հանդուրժողականության կեղծ լինելու մեծ տոկոսը: Մարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը «հանդուրժում ա», որովհետև դա մոդա է ու «առաջադեմ» լինելու նշան: Հանդուրժում են՝ առանց գիտակցելու, թե ինչու են հանդուրժում: Մի ահագին մաս էլ կա, որ սենց հանդուրժում, հանդուրժում են, բայց պատի տակերին կամ նեղ շրջապատում քֆրտում: Ահագին մարդ էլ սկզբում «հանդուրժում են», հետո հանկարծ «գեյ» են դառնում, որ մենակ թե բանակ չգնան: Քիչ չի նաև գրանտների համար (մի երկու ֆոնդեր կան, որ նման բաներին ուշադրություն են դարձնում) իրականում հոմոֆոբ, բայց պետքի վրով «հանդուրժողների» քանակը: Մի խոսքով՝ էս հանդուրժելը բազմաթիվ դեպքերում ոչ թե գիտակցված ու հիմնավորված մարդասիրական մոտեցում է, այլ մեր հասարակությանը բնորոշ կեղծ (պետքի վրով) կենսակերպի դրսևորում:

Գիտակցված և համընդհանուր հանդուրժողականությունը հանդուրժողականություն է:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2014), Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մեկ էլ ինչն է շատ անդուր: Հայաստանում այ հենց այս հանդուրժողականության կեղծ լինելու մեծ տոկոսը: Մարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը «հանդուրժում ա», որովհետև դա մոդա է ու «առաջադեմ» լինելու նշան: Հանդուրժում են՝ առանց գիտակցելու, թե ինչու են հանդուրժում: Մի ահագին մաս էլ կա, որ սենց հանդուրժում, հանդուրժում են, բայց պատի տակերին կամ նեղ շրջապատում քֆրտում: Ահագին մարդ էլ սկզբում «հանդուրժում են», հետո հանկարծ «գեյ» են դառնում, որ մենակ թե բանակ չգնան: Քիչ չի նաև գրանտների համար (մի երկու ֆոնդեր կան, որ նման բաներին ուշադրություն են դարձնում) իրականում հոմոֆոբ, բայց պետքի վրով «հանդուրժողների» քանակը: Մի խոսքով՝ էս հանդուրժելը բազմաթիվ դեպքերում ոչ թե գիտակցված ու հիմնավորված մարդասիրական մոտեցում է, այլ մեր հասարակությանը բնորոշ կեղծ (պետքի վրով) կենսակերպի դրսևորում:
> 
> Գիտակցված և համընդհանուր հանդուրժողականությունը հանդուրժողականություն է:


Սուրեն ջան, եթե դժվար չի, անուններով կասե՞ս, թե օրինակ Ակումբում ովքեր են կեղծ հանդուրժողական: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ անուններով. էսինչը գրանտակեր է, էսինչը գեյ դառնալու պրոցեսի վրա է, էսինչը ներքուստ հոմոֆոբ է դրքուստ հանդուրժող, էսինչն անգիտակից է հանդուրժում, էսինչն էլ մոդայի հետևից է ընկել:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուրեն ջան, եթե դժվար չի, անուններով կասե՞ս, թե օրինակ Ակումբում ովքեր են կեղծ հանդուրժողական: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ անուններով. էսինչը գրանտակեր է, էսինչը գեյ դառնալու պրոցեսի վրա է, էսինչը ներքուստ հոմոֆոբ է դրքուստ հանդուրժող, էսինչն անգիտակից է հանդուրժում, էսինչն էլ մոդայի հետևից է ընկել:


Հայկ ջան, նախ՝ ակումբում ես բոլորին չգիտեմ և բոլորի մասին կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող: Երկրորդ՝ էդ ինչու՞ մտածեցիր, որ ես ակումբը նկատի ունեի իմ գրառման մեջ, երբ ես իմ այդ գրառման մեջ որևիցե անգամ «ակումբ» բառը չեմ գործածել, այլ հակառակը, գործածել եմ «Հայաստան» բառը: Հիմա քո հարցի իրական իմաստն ու նպատակը ես չեմ հասկանում և կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ.

ա) դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրառումս և քո մոտ լրիվ «օդից» կարծիք է ստեղծվել, որ ես ակումբի մասին եմ խոսում.
բ) քո մոտ չհիմնավորված վարկած կա, որ իբր ես «ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ» «կռիսավարի» (ենթատեքստով) նկատի եմ ունեցել «ակումբը»՝ չնայած այդ բառը չեմ օգտագործել (այսինքն՝ ինձ անուղղակիորեն հայտարարում ես ակումբի հիմնական մասի «թշնամի»).
գ) քո կարծիքով ես բոլորին գիտեմ (այսինքն՝ հետախույզ եմ, ԿԳԲ-շնիկ կամ ՑՌՈՒ-շնիկ) և ինձնից խնդրում, պահաջում ես բացահայտել, թե յուրաքանչյուր հանդուրժող ակումբցու հանդուրժելու մոտիվացիան որն է:

Հիմա ինձ կասե՞ս, թե քո մոտ այդ հարցն ինչու ծագեց և ինչու՞ այդ հարցը հատկապես Սուրենին ուղղեցիր:

Իմ գրառումը.



> Մեկ էլ ինչն է շատ անդուր: Հայաստանում այ հենց այս հանդուրժողականության կեղծ լինելու մեծ տոկոսը: Մարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը «հանդուրժում ա», որովհետև դա մոդա է ու «առաջադեմ» լինելու նշան: Հանդուրժում են՝ առանց գիտակցելու, թե ինչու են հանդուրժում: Մի ահագին մաս էլ կա, որ սենց հանդուրժում, հանդուրժում են, բայց պատի տակերին կամ նեղ շրջապատում քֆրտում: Ահագին մարդ էլ սկզբում «հանդուրժում են», հետո հանկարծ «գեյ» են դառնում, որ մենակ թե բանակ չգնան: Քիչ չի նաև գրանտների համար (մի երկու ֆոնդեր կան, որ նման բաներին ուշադրություն են դարձնում) իրականում հոմոֆոբ, բայց պետքի վրով «հանդուրժողների» քանակը: Մի խոսքով՝ էս հանդուրժելը բազմաթիվ դեպքերում ոչ թե գիտակցված ու հիմնավորված մարդասիրական մոտեցում է, այլ մեր հասարակությանը բնորոշ կեղծ (պետքի վրով) կենսակերպի դրսևորում:
> 
> Գիտակցված և համընդհանուր հանդուրժողականությունը հանդուրժողականություն է:


Ի դեպ, քեզ «շնորհակալություն» տվողներին էլ եմ այդ հարցը տալիս, քանի որ նրանք համակարծիք են քո հետ:  :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչքան եք գրել...
Էդ ինչ «շակալի» պատմություն էր, ինձ էլ կասե՞ք, էսքանը դժվար հասցնեմ կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա՞յկ, այ Հա՞յկ... հու՞ր ես, իմ հանդուրժող եղբայր...  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

Մարկիզ, իսկ եթե դու բոլոր ակումբցիներին ծանոթ չես և չես կարող ասել, թե Ակումբից ով է կեղծ հանդուրժող, ինչպե՞ս ես մի ամբողջ ազգի մասին նման պնդում անում։
Իմ կարծիքով մասնագետը ինչ որ պնդում անելուց պետք է ունենա հետազոտություն, թվեր և փաստեր։ Դու ունե՞ս նման փաստեր, թե՞ պարզապես հաճելի կամ ցանկալի է նման կերպ մտածելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, քեզ «շնորհակալություն» տվողներին էլ եմ այդ հարցը տալիս, քանի որ նրանք համակարծիք են քո հետ:


Ես իմ փայ ասեմ, Սուր ջան, մտածեցի մարդ ես, կարող ա իրոք մի երկու հոգու էլ Ակումբից գիտես, հատկապես պախկված գեյերին, մենք էլ իմանանք:  :LOL: 

Ու ես հասկացել էի, որ դու ընդհանրապես ես գրել, կոնկրետ Ակումբը ի նկատի չունեիր, բայց դե մարդ ենք, ինտերեսնո ժէ ...

----------

Մարկիզ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ջան, նախ՝ ակումբում ես բոլորին չգիտեմ և բոլորի մասին կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող: Երկրորդ՝ էդ ինչու՞ մտածեցիր, որ ես ակումբը նկատի ունեի իմ գրառման մեջ, երբ ես իմ այդ գրառման մեջ որևիցե անգամ «ակումբ» բառը չեմ գործածել, այլ հակառակը, գործածել եմ «Հայաստան» բառը: Հիմա քո հարցի իրական իմաստն ու նպատակը ես չեմ հասկանում և կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ.
> 
> ա) դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրառումս և քո մոտ լրիվ «օդից» կարծիք է ստեղծվել, որ ես ակումբի մասին եմ խոսում.
> բ) քո մոտ չհիմնավորված վարկած կա, որ իբր ես «ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ» «կռիսավարի» (ենթատեքստով) նկատի եմ ունեցել «ակումբը»՝ չնայած այդ բառը չեմ օգտագործել (այսինքն՝ ինձ անուղղակիորեն հայտարարում ես ակումբի հիմնական մասի «թշնամի»).
> գ) քո կարծիքով ես բոլորին գիտեմ (այսինքն՝ հետախույզ եմ, ԿԳԲ-շնիկ կամ ՑՌՈՒ-շնիկ) և ինձնից խնդրում, պահաջում ես բացահայտել, թե յուրաքանչյուր հանդուրժող ակումբցու հանդուրժելու մոտիվացիան որն է:
> 
> Հիմա ինձ կասե՞ս, թե քո մոտ այդ հարցն ինչու ծագեց և ինչու՞ այդ հարցը հատկապես Սուրենին ուղղեցիր:
> 
> Իմ գրառումը.
> ...


Ներող, գրառումդ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, որովհետև ինձ իրոք թվացել էր ակումբցիներին ի նկատի ունես: Բայց նույնիսկ Հայաստանի դեպքում կխնդրեի պուծինտեխնոլոգիաների հորինած «գրանտակեր», «պրոպագանդա» ու նմանատիպ այլ տերմինները չօգտագործել, իրոք արդեն ծիծաղելի ա հնչում: Էնքան են էդ գրանտների թեման շոշափելու, որ վերջը Ռուսաստանի նման սկսելու են արգելել դրսից ֆինանսավորվող ՀԿ-ները:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ինչքան եք գրել...
> Էդ ինչ «շակալի» պատմություն էր, ինձ էլ կասե՞ք, էսքանը դժվար հասցնեմ կարդալ


Գորտուկը սաղիս շակալ էր ասել, մենք էլ հանդուրժել էինք, Գալոն եկավ սաղ փչացրեց: 

Բայց էտ հեչ, Մարկիզն էլ եկել ա սաղիս գոմիկ ա սարքում ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եթե իմ շրջապատում և իմ հետ շփումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մեջ կան այսպիսիք, ապա ես առանց համապատասխան հետազոտության և ուսումնասիրության կարող եմ դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել: Բացի այդ, ես այստեղ տոկոսներ և կոնկրետ թվեր, չեմ գրել, որ մի հատ էլ պարտավոր լինեմ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ հետազոտության վրա հղում անել:

Իմ շրջապատում գտնվող մարդիկ այն նույն Հայաստանից են, որի մասին ես խոսել եմ: Հիմա եթե իմ հարևանը գնում է «բազմազանության» շքերթին մասնակցում, բայց հետո իմ հետ խոսակցության ժամանակ «հոմոֆոբի» պես է իրեն պահում, ես կարող եմ դրա մասին գրել՝ առանց հետազոտության: Հո ամեն փաստի արձանագրման համար հատուկ գիտական հետազոտություն չենք անելու՞՞..

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, շատ անհավես եք վիճում… cutting edge բանավեճ չկա… սատկած ա…

----------

Sagittarius (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներող, գրառումդ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, որովհետև ինձ իրոք թվացել էր ակումբցիներին ի նկատի ունես: Բայց նույնիսկ Հայաստանի դեպքում կխնդրեի պուծինտեխնոլոգիաների հորինած «գրանտակեր», «պրոպագանդա» ու նմանատիպ այլ տերմինները չօգտագործել, իրոք արդեն ծիծաղելի ա հնչում: Էնքան են էդ գրանտների թեման շոշափելու, որ վերջը Ռուսաստանի նման սկսելու են արգելել դրսից ֆինանսավորվող ՀԿ-ները:


Ռուֆ, գրանտակերությունը գոյություն ունեցող երևույթ ա, ու շատ տարածված ա ամբողջ աշխարհում, դրանից հուշտ լինել պետք չի: Լիքը ՀԿ-ներ կան աշխարհով մեկ, որ արագ հարմարվում են շուկայի պահանջներին ու էկոլոգից դառնում են սոցիոլոգ, սոցիոլոգից՝ պռակտոլոգ, պռակտոլոգից՝ գեոլոգ, լիշբի ստեղից ընդեղից փող կպցնեն: Էտ էլ իրանց հաց ու ջուրն ա: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեր մոտ կամ ռուսաստանում դրա տակ սղցնում են բոլորին ու սկսում են հետապնդել իրանց շահերին դեմ գնացող բոլոր հասարակական կազմակերպություններին:  

Հայաստանում էլ լրիվ նույն վիճակն ա. ՀԿ-ներ կան որոնք ազգային ազատագրական թռչունների տեսքով հանդես գալիս ու պետությունից են փողեր կպցնում: ՀԿ-ներ կան կյանքում անպաշտպան մարդ չեն տեսել, բայց մասնակցում են տենդերի, որ մի 10.000 դոլար փող կպցնեն ու իբր երկու հոգու շահ պաշտպանեն, ՀԿ-ներ կան, որ լուրջ հասարակական աշխատանքով են զբաղված, բայց քանի որ իրանց գործի բնույթն ա գրանտներով աշխատելը, ուզած չուզած պիտի ստեղ ընդեղ վազեն ու երկու մանեթ փող կպցնեն: Էս լուրջ ՀԿ-ների մեջ կան սկանդալասեր ՀԿ-ներ, քանի որ իրանք իրանց պիտի գովազդեն: Կան որ, առանձնապես մասնագիտական որակներով չեն փայլում, բայց պիտի սաղից բարձր գոռան, որ մենակ իրանք են հասկանում ամեն ինչից, քանի որ մենակ տենց կարան ուշադրություն գրավեն ու էլի փող կպցնեն: Այնպես որ ապեր, ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Հասարակական ոլորտը Հայաստանում նույնքան քաքմեջ ա, որքան ցանկացած այլ ոլորտ:

----------

Artgeo (02.06.2014), boooooooom (01.06.2014), Chuk (01.06.2014), Մարկիզ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ներող, գրառումդ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, որովհետև ինձ իրոք թվացել էր ակումբցիներին ի նկատի ունես: Բայց նույնիսկ Հայաստանի դեպքում կխնդրեի պուծինտեխնոլոգիաների հորինած «գրանտակեր», «պրոպագանդա» ու նմանատիպ այլ տերմինները չօգտագործել, իրոք արդեն ծիծաղելի ա հնչում: Էնքան են էդ գրանտների թեման շոշափելու, որ վերջը Ռուսաստանի նման սկսելու են արգելել դրսից ֆինանսավորվող ՀԿ-ները:


Ապրես, որ ասում ես «ներող»: Ինչ ճիշտ՝ ճիշտ, անսպասելի էր:  :Jpit:  Բայց դու շարունակում ես թեման զարգացնել, ինձ էլ Պուծինի ու Գոռ Թամազյանի պրոպագանդայի տակ մնացածի պիտակ փակցնել: Հիմա կրկնում եմ՝ այո, մարդիկ կան, որ հենց գրանտի համար են «հանդուրժող» վարքագիծ դրսևորում: Ես «գրանտակեր» բառը չեմ օգտագործել, ես ասել եմ՝ «մարդիկ կան...»: Ու դա այդպես է իրականում: Թե չէ՝ ես ինքս էլ եմ այդ նույն ֆոնդերի գրանտներով աշխատել իմ ոլորտում, որոնց մասին խոսեցի: Այնքան եմ աշխատել, որ դու չես էլ պատկերացնում: :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժող, շատ անհավես եք վիճում… cutting edge բանավեճ չկա… սատկած ա…


Այս պահին թեմայում են 19 հոգի. (9 անդամ և 10 հյուր)
Sagittarius, 
boooooooom, 
Jarre, 
Lion, 
Շինարար, 
Ջինեստրա, 
Տրիբուն

Լիոնին ասա, թող աշխուժացնի  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այս պահին թեմայում են 19 հոգի. (9 անդամ և 10 հյուր)
> Sagittarius, 
> boooooooom, 
> Jarre, 
> Lion, 
> Շինարար, 
> Ջինեստրա, 
> Տրիբուն
> 
> Լիոնին ասա, թող աշխուժացնի


դե տենում ես… էսքան մարդ կա, բայց լռություն ա… Լիոնը "պատմաբան" ա և Հայաստանի զինված ուժերի տանկային վաշտի հրամանատար… ի՞նչ անի…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ներող, գրառումդ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել, որովհետև ինձ իրոք թվացել էր ակումբցիներին ի նկատի ունես: Բայց նույնիսկ Հայաստանի դեպքում կխնդրեի պուծինտեխնոլոգիաների հորինած «գրանտակեր», «պրոպագանդա» ու նմանատիպ այլ տերմինները չօգտագործել, իրոք արդեն ծիծաղելի ա հնչում: Էնքան են էդ գրանտների թեման շոշափելու, որ վերջը Ռուսաստանի նման սկսելու են արգելել դրսից ֆինանսավորվող ՀԿ-ները:


Ռուֆ, ինձ թվում ա, Մարկիզը լրիվ ուրիշ բան նկատի ունի: Ինքը հենց էն նույն մարդկանց մասին ա, որ «արդարություն» փնտրելու քողի տակ փախնում-գալի են Եվրոպա, բայց ամեն հարմար առիթի անուն են կպցնում Եվրոպական հանդուրժողականությանը. չհասկանալով՝ որ հենց էտ նույն հանդուրժողականության շնորհիվ ա, որ Եվրոպան իրանց անհանդուրժող կարծրացած հետույքները չի հանում սիկտիր անում:

----------

Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, գրանտակերությունը գոյություն ունեցող երևույթ ա, ու շատ տարածված ա ամբողջ աշխարհում, դրանից հուշտ լինել պետք չի: Լիքը ՀԿ-ներ կան աշխարհով մեկ, որ արագ հարմարվում են շուկայի պահանջներին ու էկոլոգից դառնում են սոցիոլոգ, սոցիոլոգից՝ պռակտոլոգ, պռակտոլոգից՝ գեոլոգ, լիշբի ստեղից ընդեղից փող կպցնեն: Էտ էլ իրանց հաց ու ջուրն ա: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեր մոտ կամ ռուսաստանում դրա տակ սղցնում են բոլորին ու սկսում են հետապնդել իրանց շահերին դեմ գնացող բոլոր հասարակական կազմակերպություններին:  
> 
> Հայաստանում էլ լրիվ նույն վիճակն ա. ՀԿ-ներ կան որոնք ազգային ազատագրական թռչունների տեսքով հանդես գալիս ու պետությունից են փողեր կպցնում: ՀԿ-ներ կան կյանքում անպաշտպան մարդ չեն տեսել, բայց մասնակցում են տենդերի, որ մի 10.000 դոլար փող կպցնեն ու իբր երկու հոգու շահ պաշտպանեն, ՀԿ-ներ կան, որ լուրջ հասարակական աշխատանքով են զբաղված, բայց քանի որ իրանց գործի բնույթն ա գրանտներով աշխատելը, ուզած չուզած պիտի ստեղ ընդեղ վազեն ու երկու մանեթ փող կպցնեն: Էս լուրջ ՀԿ-ների մեջ կան սկանդալասեր ՀԿ-ներ, քանի որ իրանք իրանց պիտի գովազդեն: Կան որ, առանձնապես մասնագիտական որակներով չեն փայլում, բայց պիտի սաղից բարձր գոռան, որ մենակ իրանք են հասկանում ամեն ինչից, քանի որ մենակ տենց կարան ուշադրություն գրավեն ու էլի փող կպցնեն: Այնպես որ ապեր, ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Հասարակական ոլորտը Հայաստանում նույնքան քաքմեջ ա, որքան ցանկացած այլ ոլորտ:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց բռնել ու բոլոր ՀԿ-ներին ու հանդուրժողներին գրանտակեր անունը կպցնելն է սխալ: Թեղուտի համար ձեն հանեցինք ասին, գրանտակեր են, Մաշտոցի պուրակի համար ձեն հանեցինք, ասին գրանտակեր են, Կոնչիտային պաշտպանեցինք, ասին հերիք չէ գրանտակեր են, դեռ մի բան գեյ են, է հետո՞: Գոնե մեր ստանալիք գրանտները գային տեղ հասնեին, մի ձև յոլա գնայինք:



> Ապրես, որ ասում ես «ներող»: Ինչ ճիշտ՝ ճիշտ, անսպասելի էր:  Բայց դու շարունակում ես թեման զարգացնել, ինձ էլ Պուծինի ու Գոռ Թամազյանի պրոպագանդայի տակ մնացածի պիտակ փակցնել: Հիմա կրկնում եմ՝ այո, մարդիկ կան, որ հենց գրանտի համար են «հանդուրժող» վարքագիծ դրսևորում: Ես «գրանտակեր» բառը չեմ օգտագործել, ես ասել եմ՝ «մարդիկ կան...»: Ու դա այդպես է իրականում: Թե չէ՝ ես ինքս էլ եմ այդ նույն ֆոնդերի գրանտներով աշխատել իմ ոլորտում, որոնց մասին խոսեցի: Այնքան եմ աշխատել, որ դու չես էլ պատկերացնում:


Մի անգամ էլ ներող, կատարյալ սյուրպրիզի համար  :Jpit: 



> Այս պահին թեմայում են 19 հոգի. (9 անդամ և 10 հյուր)
> Sagittarius, 
> boooooooom, 
> Jarre, 
> Lion, 
> Շինարար, 
> Ջինեստրա, 
> Տրիբուն
> 
> Լիոնին ասա, թող աշխուժացնի


Չամիչն ա պակասում, աու՜, Չամիչ, ու՞ր ես  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց բռնել ու բոլոր ՀԿ-ներին ու հանդուրժողներին գրանտակեր անունը կպցնելն է սխալ: Թեղուտի համար ձեն հանեցինք ասին, գրանտակեր են, Մաշտոցի պուրակի համար ձեն հանեցինք, ասին գրանտակեր են, Կոնչիտային պաշտպանեցինք, ասին հերիք չէ գրանտակեր են, դեռ մի բան գեյ են, է հետո՞: Գոնե մեր ստանալիք գրանտները գային տեղ հասնեին, մի ձև յոլա գնայինք:


Ապեր, սխալ չի է, ավելին՝ շանտղություն ա: 

Բայց տենց ասում են Գալուստը, Աշոծյանը, Պուծինը ... էն ձեր ֆեյսբուքի փիղը ... Դրանց ես ու դու հաստատ լուրջ չենք ընդունում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռուֆ, ինձ թվում ա, Մարկիզը լրիվ ուրիշ բան նկատի ունի: Ինքը հենց էն նույն մարդկանց մասին ա, որ «արդարություն» փնտրելու քողի տակ փախնում-գալի են Եվրոպա, բայց ամեն հարմար առիթի անուն են կպցնում Եվրոպական հանդուրժողականությանը. չհասկանալով՝ որ հենց էտ նույն հանդուրժողականության շնորհիվ ա, որ Եվրոպան իրանց անհանդուրժող կարծրացած հետույքները չի հանում սիկտիր անում:


ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ:
Ինձ թվում է՝ Ռուֆուսը կպած ուզում է Մարկիզին մի որևիցե բանում մեղադրի կամ սխալ հանի, բայց չի ստացվում:  :Jpit: )) Մեկ շուռ ա տալիս ակումբցիների վրա, մեկ էլ ասում ա՝ ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում, համ էլ պուծինիստ ես ու Գոռ Թամազյանենց «Մեկ ազգ»-ի կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչ:

Այո, մեկ անգամ էլ եմ ասում.
. մարդիկ կան, «գեյ» ձևանում են բանակից խուսափելու համար: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ այդպիսի երկու ՀՀ քաղաքացու:
. մարդիկ կան «հանդուրժող» են դառնում, որ հատկապես մարդու իրավունքների ոլորտում գրանտատու կազմակերպությունների աչքը մտնեն, չնայած իմ ներկայությամբ ծաղրում և հեգնում են ՏՍՏ-ներին, ԿՍԿ-ներին (և հայհոյում Կոնչիտային): Այսպիսի մարդկանց տասնյակներով գիտեմ:
...
. մարդիկ կան նույնիսկ, որ «հանդուրժող» են ձևանում, որ խոցելի (ռիսկային) խմբերի վերաբերվող ծաղկաձորյան կամ աղվերանյան սեմինարներին մի երկու օրով գնան, «կայֆավատցա» լինեն: Ու էդ սեմինարին լուրջ, մտահոգ դեմքով նստում են, բայց բարձրանում իրենց սենյակներում ղժժում:  :Jpit: )

Պա՞րզ է:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, Գալաջյանի շուխուռների ժամանակ մեկն ինձ գրեց, որ Գալաջյանը տենց հոմոֆոբ դարձել ա կամ համապատասխան վարք ա ցուցաբերում, որովհետև չի կարողացել գեյերի պաշտպանության ինչ-որ գրանտ կպցնի: Ինչ-որ ուզեցել ա գրանտ գրել, մեկը կողքից ասել ա՝ բայց գիտե՞ս, որ էլ չես կարա գեյերին քֆրտես, նա էլ ասել ա՝ թող գրանտը կպնի, ես էլ չեմ քֆրտի: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ սա ինչքանով ա բամբասանքների շարքից, ինչքանով ա իրական, բայց սենց պատմություն ինձ պատմել են:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր ա՝ իսկ ըստ Մարկիզի չկա՞ն մարդիկ, որոնք իսկապես հանդուրժող են:  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե իմ շրջապատում և իմ հետ շփումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մեջ կան այսպիսիք, ապա ես առանց համապատասխան հետազոտության և ուսումնասիրության կարող եմ դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել: Բացի այդ, ես այստեղ տոկոսներ և կոնկրետ թվեր, չեմ գրել, որ մի հատ էլ պարտավոր լինեմ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ հետազոտության վրա հղում անել:
> 
> Իմ շրջապատում գտնվող մարդիկ այն նույն Հայաստանից են, որի մասին ես խոսել եմ: Հիմա եթե իմ հարևանը գնում է «բազմազանության» շքերթին մասնակցում, բայց հետո իմ հետ խոսակցության ժամանակ «հոմոֆոբի» պես է իրեն պահում, ես կարող եմ դրա մասին գրել՝ առանց հետազոտության: Հո ամեն փաստի արձանագրման համար հատուկ գիտական հետազոտություն չենք անելու՞՞..


Ազնվազարմի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, հետազոտություն անելու կարիք չկա - մեր ազգի վիճակը մենք սաղից լավ գիտենք: Շատ որ հեռու չգնանք, մի ամիս առաջ բարի, գեղեցիկ, մարդասեր, հայրենասեր, նազանի պոպոք-պնդուկ քույրերը անկախ իրանցից ի ցույց դրեցին իրանց ողջ էությունը: 

Էս մեր ազգի վիաճկն ա, կոմպլեքսների մեջ թաղված, բայց մեզանից դավոլնի, իբր հյուրասեր, բայց մուննաթն էրեսներից, մարդասեր, բայց ում ուզես առանց խղճի խայթի կհոշոտենք, ազգովի գ7, բայց շարքային գեյին նվաստացնող, սաղ իբր զարգացած կրթված ու աշխարհ տեսած, բայց անկիրթ, հետամնաց, ոռի ծակի չափ աշխարհայացքով: Գումարած սրան, անճաշակ, քաղքենի, անտաղանդ, բայց ալամ աշխարհին չհավան:

----------

Մարկիզ (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հետաքրքիր ա՝ իսկ ըստ Մարկիզի չկա՞ն մարդիկ, որոնք իսկապես հանդուրժող են:


Իհարկե կան, օրինակ՝ ես, դու, Ռուֆուսը, Տրիբունը, մեր հիմնարկի Լուսոն և այլն... Կան, իհարկե կան, բայց հաստատ մեր ազգաբնակչության մեծամասնությունը չեն կազմում (կներեք, որ մեծամասնություն եմ ասում, բայց կոնկրետ* համահանրապետական գիտական հետազոտության* վրա հղում չեմ անում): :Jpit: )

Բայց ես միևնույն ժամանակ, չեմ կարող հասկանալ, թե ո՞նց կարող է մարդը թմրամիջոցներից և ալկոհոլից կախվածություն ունեցող մարդկանց հիվանդ չհամարել և համարել «անուղեղներ» ու հիմարներ, բայց լինել հանդուրժող: Հո հանդուրժելը միայն Կոնչիտայի համերգին գնալն ու ծափ տալը չէ: :Jpit: 

Կարծում եմ՝ թեմայից դուրս չեմ գալիս: Այստեղ կարող ենք խոսել ազգաբնակչության բոլոր ռիսկային և հատուկ խմբերի մասին: Բոլորն էլ հանդուրժողականության պակաս ունեն և խարանի խնդիր: Նաև՝ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ ունեցող մարդկանց մասին:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2014), Ripsim (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վիշապ (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե կան, օրինակ՝ ես, դու, Ռուֆուսը, Տրիբունը, մեր հիմնարկի Լուսոն և այլն... Կան, իհարկե կան, բայց հաստատ մեր ազգաբնակչության մեծամասնությունը չեն կազմում (կներեք, որ մեծամասնություն եմ ասում, բայց կոնկրետ* համահանրապետական գիտական հետազոտության* վրա հղում չեմ անում):)
> 
> Բայց ես միևնույն ժամանակ, չեմ կարող հասկանալ, թե ո՞նց կարող է մարդը թմրամիջոցներից և ալկոհոլից կախվածություն ունեցող մարդկանց հիվանդ չհամարել և համարել «անուղեղներ» ու հիմարներ, բայց լինել հանդուրժող: Հո հանդուրժելը միայն Կոնչիտայի համերգին գնալն ու ծափ տալը չէ:
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ թեմայից դուրս չեմ գալիս: Այստեղ կարող ենք խոսել ազգաբնակչության բոլոր ռիսկային և հատուկ խմբերի մասին: Բոլորն էլ հանդուրժողականության պակաս ունեն և խարանի խնդիր: Նաև՝ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ ունեցող մարդկանց մասին:


Հա, նոր տեղ հասավ՝ ինչ ես ասում: Կներես, ինձ թվացել էր՝ թեմայի վերջին թեժ քննարկումներին ա վերաբերում ասածդ, մի տեսակ չէի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա կատարվում:

Էդ առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ: Ինգա-Անուշների արածը հոգեկան հիվանդների նկատմամբ վառ օրինակ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ էլ, երբ մի կարկառուն անհանդուրժող ազգային անհանդուրժողականություն էր ցուցաբերել Ռիկի նկատմամբ, ասել էր՝ վեշերդ հավաքի, գնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր ա՝ իսկ ըստ Մարկիզի չկա՞ն մարդիկ, որոնք իսկապես հանդուրժող են:


Օղորմածիկ տատս մի հատ ընկերուհի ուներ՝ տիկին Զվարթը: Կարող ա տիկին Զվարթն էլ արդեն վաղուց վերին Երուսաղեմում ա, չեմ իմանում: Տատս, տիկին Զվարթն ու տիկին Սիրուշը իրար հետ ամեն իրիկուն կարտ էին խաղում: Զվարթը կարդալ, գրել ու հաշվել չգիտեր, բայց փիս կառտյոժնիկ էր: Մեր մեջ ասած, տատս ու տկիին Սիրուշը մեկ-մեկ Զվարթին հաշվի մեջ խաբում էին, ինքն էլ հանդուրժում էր: Կարճ ասած, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ էս կինը կրթություն, մրթություն, ոչ մի բան կյանքում չէր ստացել: Կյանքի լավագույն տարիներն էլ երևի անցել էին գաղթի ճանապարհներին մի երկրից մյուսը, մինչը վերջապես հայրենդարձվել ու հաստատվել էին Հայաստանում:  

Ուրեմն թաղում ինչ կլիներ, ով ում կուտեր, ով ում սիրածն էր, ով ում հետ ամուսնացավ, բաժանվեց, ինչ արեց, տիկին Զվարթի բողկին չէր: Ասում էր. «Աման, ձեր ինչ քորձն է, թողեք մարդիկը ինչպես կուզեն, այնպես ալ ապրեն, ձեզի հացներդ չեն կերել»: 

Գրել-կարդալ-հաշվել չիմացող տիկին Զվարթը 30 տարի առաջ տվել էր հանդուրժողականության բացարձակ սահմանումը:

----------

Chuk (01.06.2014), Freeman (02.06.2014), ivy (01.06.2014), Mephistopheles (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (02.06.2014), Մարկիզ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Այս թեմայում արվել է գրեթե 300 գրառում, որոնց մեջ ահագինները թեմայից դուրս են, ահագինները ֆլուդ են, ահագինները թրոլինգ են, ահագինները վիրավորական են: Բայց թեմայում կա ընդամենը 6 ջնջված գրառում:

Սովորե՛ք ակումբի ղեկավարությունից հանդուրժողականություն  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (01.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա, նոր տեղ հասավ՝ ինչ ես ասում: Կներես, ինձ թվացել էր՝ թեմայի վերջին թեժ քննարկումներին ա վերաբերում ասածդ, մի տեսակ չէի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա կատարվում:
> 
> Էդ առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ: Ինգա-Անուշների արածը հոգեկան հիվանդների նկատմամբ վառ օրինակ: Մեկ այլ օրինակ էլ, երբ մի կարկառուն անհանդուրժող ազգային անհանդուրժողականություն էր ցուցաբերել Ռիկի նկատմամբ, ասել էր՝ վեշերդ հավաքի, գնա:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես Ռուֆուսի պահով արդեն սկսեցի կասկածել (կարող եմ կասկածել, որ Ռուֆուսը Վլաձիմիր Վլաձիմիրովիչ Պուծինին և մեր հայ ազգի պարծանք, իմ անձնական կուռք Գոռ Թամազյանին չի հանդուրժում), բայց ես, դու, Տրիբունն ու Լուսոն հաստատ հանդուրժող ենք մեր և ողջ աշխարհի բնակչության խոցելի խմբերի նկատմամբ, այդ թվում՝ հանդուրժող և հոգատար ենք նաև հոգեկան հիվանդությամբ տառապող Վ. Վ. Պուծինի և Գոռիկի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տրիբուն, քեզ արդեն շատ են էս ասել, բայց մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ, կակռազ ճիշտ թեմայում ռաստ եկանք։ Ես քեզ ինչքան եմ սիրում  :Love: 

Դե հանդուրժեք մեր սերը  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե իմ շրջապատում և իմ հետ շփումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մեջ կան այսպիսիք, ապա ես առանց համապատասխան հետազոտության և ուսումնասիրության կարող եմ դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել: Բացի այդ, ես այստեղ տոկոսներ և կոնկրետ թվեր, չեմ գրել, որ մի հատ էլ պարտավոր լինեմ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ հետազոտության վրա հղում անել:
> 
> Իմ շրջապատում գտնվող մարդիկ այն նույն Հայաստանից են, որի մասին ես խոսել եմ: Հիմա եթե իմ հարևանը գնում է «բազմազանության» շքերթին մասնակցում, բայց հետո իմ հետ խոսակցության ժամանակ «հոմոֆոբի» պես է իրեն պահում, ես կարող եմ դրա մասին գրել՝ առանց հետազոտության: Հո ամեն փաստի արձանագրման համար հատուկ գիտական հետազոտություն չենք անելու՞՞..


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
Իմ ասածն էլ հենց այն է, որ իմ ու քո ծանոթները Հայաստանը չեն։ 

Ես էլ իմ ծանոթների հետ շփվելուց եկել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ իրանց առնվազն 80 տոկոսը պարզապես ուզում է, որ մարդիկ ապրեն՝ առանց դժողքի վերածելու ուրիշի կյանքը։ Քո նշած կատեգորիայի մարդիկ էլ կան, բայց ինձ հանդիպած մարդկանց մեջ իրենք շատ քիչ են։

----------


## Արէա

> Ես էլ իմ ծանոթների հետ շփվելուց եկել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ իրանց առնվազն 80 տոկոսը պարզապես ուզում է, որ մարդիկ ապրեն՝ առանց դժողքի վերածելու ուրիշի կյանքը։


Երանի քեզ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, քեզ արդեն շատ են էս ասել, բայց մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ, կակռազ ճիշտ թեմայում ռաստ եկանք։ Ես քեզ ինչքան եմ սիրում 
> 
> Դե հանդուրժեք մեր սերը


Գլխանց ասեմ, որ Ռուֆին էս գրառման համար վարկանիշ եմ տվել ու պատասխան սիրո խոսք եմ ասել: 

Մեկ չէի ուզում ստեղ գրեի, մեկ էլ ասեցի, բայց ինչի չգրեմ ո՞ր, թող բոլորը իմանան:

----------

Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Երանի քեզ:


Ինչի՞ համար։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց այն է, որ իմ ու քո ծանոթները Հայաստանը չեն։ 
> 
> Ես էլ իմ ծանոթների հետ շփվելուց եկել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ իրանց առնվազն *80 տոկոսը* պարզապես ուզում է, որ մարդիկ ապրեն՝ առանց դժողքի վերածելու ուրիշի կյանքը։ Քո նշած կատեգորիայի մարդիկ էլ կան, բայց ինձ հանդիպած մարդկանց մեջ իրենք շատ քիչ են։


Դա դեռևս հատուկ և ռիսկային խմբերի անձանց նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականության առկայության մասին չի խոսում: Տես՝ նույնիսկ դու ես տոկոս ասում, որի հետ կապված, եթե անգամ հետազոտութուն կա, ապա այն հաստատ չի ենթադրում, որ այդ *ճշգրիտ տվյալը* կարելի է մեկնաբանել և գնահատել իբր հանդուրժողների մասնաբաժին: Դա առավել ակնհայտ երևում է հենց Կոնչիտայի կամ կոմայգու նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից: Եթե բնակչության 80 տոկոսի կողմից ընդունելի լիներ կոմայգում տանսվեստիտների կանգնելը, ապա նրանք այսօր այնտեղ կանգնելու հետ կախված խնդիրներ չէին ունենա: 

Իսկ ես նույնիսկ տոկոս էլ չեմ ասել:  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչի՞ համար։


Լավ մարդկանց ))

----------

Jarre (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պողոսն ու Պետրոսը ձեռք չունեն։ Պողոսը տենց ա ծնվել, իսկ Պետրոսը գործարանում, թքելով անվտագության տեխնիկայի կանոնների վրա, զրկվել ա ձեռքերից։
Երբեք իրանց նույն կերպ չեմ «հանդուրժի»։

Իմ համար չի կարա ձեռքբերովի հիվանդությունը (թմրամոլություն, ալկոհոլիզմ), որը համարյա 100%-ով մարդու կատարած սխալ ընտրության արդյունքում ա ձեռք բերվում, համեմատվի ցանկացած բնածին արատի կամ շեղման հետ։

Եթե դա անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորում ա, ուրեմն ինձ էլ գրեք անհանդուրժողների մեջ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պողոսն ու Պետրոսը ձեռք չունեն։ Պողոսը տենց ա ծնվել, իսկ Պետրոսը գործարանում, թքելով անվտագության տեխնիկայի կանոնների վրա, զրկվել ա ձեռքերից։
> Երբեք իրանց նույն կերպ չեմ «հանդուրժի»։
> 
> Իմ համար չի կարա ձեռքբերովի հիվանդությունը (թմրամոլություն, ալկոհոլիզմ), որը համարյա 100%-ով մարդու կատարած սխալ ընտրության արդյունքում ա ձեռք բերվում, համեմատվի ցանկացած բնածին արատի կամ շեղման հետ։
> 
> Եթե դա անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորում ա, ուրեմն ինձ էլ գրեք անհանդուրժողների մեջ։


Արտ, բայց ձեռքբերովիի դեպքեր էլ կան, որ մարդը մեղք չունի կամ էնքան էլ մեղք չունի։ 
Ասենք՝ Պետրոսը ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր անում, բայց էն ախմախ Մարտիրոսը լավ չէր հաշվարկել, տենց երկաթն ընկավ Պետրոսի ձեռքերին։

Կամ երեխեք կան, որ դեռահասության շրջանում վատ շրջապատ են ընկնում, թիկունքին էլ նորմալ ընտանիք չեն ունենում, տենց դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ հարբեցող։ Իրենց խելքի բերել է պետք, Արտ, ամեն սայթաքողին որ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկես, տակը գրեթե մարդ չի մնա։

----------

boooooooom (02.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պողոսն ու Պետրոսը ձեռք չունեն։ Պողոսը տենց ա ծնվել, իսկ Պետրոսը գործարանում, թքելով անվտագության տեխնիկայի կանոնների վրա, զրկվել ա ձեռքերից։
> Երբեք իրանց նույն կերպ չեմ «հանդուրժի»։
> 
> Իմ համար չի կարա ձեռքբերովի հիվանդությունը (թմրամոլություն, ալկոհոլիզմ), որը համարյա 100%-ով մարդու կատարած սխալ ընտրության արդյունքում ա ձեռք բերվում, համեմատվի ցանկացած բնածին արատի կամ շեղման հետ։
> 
> Եթե դա անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորում ա, ուրեմն ինձ էլ գրեք անհանդուրժողների մեջ։


Պողոսը կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմրամիջոց է գործածել, ինչի հետևանքով առաջացել է «հաշիշային փսիխոզ»: Պողոսն այժմ «գժված» ման է գալիս, բայց քանի որ այդ հիվանդությունն ինքն իր ԷՇ ԽԵԼՔԻՑ է ձեռք բերել, մի՛ օգնեք, թողեք տենց մնա:

Իսկ Պետրոսը հերոին է ներարկվել երկու ամիս ու ծանր կախվածություն է զարգացել հերոինից: Երակներ այլևս չունի, փող չունի հերոին առնի, տնից գողություն է անում, տանը եղածը վաճառում, որովհետև անկարող է դադարեցնել հերոինի գործածում: Բայց քանի, որ իրա խելքից ա էդ հիվանդությւոնը ձեռք բերել, մի՛ օգնեք, թողեք ինքն իրան խելքի գա... Դե իսկ եթե ինքն իրան խելքի չգա, կդատեն, կնստեցնեն կամ էլ քիչ քիչ կսատկի, կգնա..

Բայց այ, Կոնչիտային հանկարծ բան չասեք, որովհետև ինքը... դե հիմա տենց ա...  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (02.06.2014), CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, բայց ձեռքբերովիի դեպքեր էլ կան, որ մարդը մեղք չունի կամ էնքան էլ մեղք չունի։ 
> Ասենք՝ Պետրոսը ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր անում, բայց էն ախմախ Մարտիրոսը լավ չէր հաշվարկել, տենց երկաթն ընկավ Պետրոսի ձեռքերին։
> 
> Կամ երեխեք կան, որ դեռահասության շրջանում վատ շրջապատ են ընկնում, թիկունքին էլ նորմալ ընտանիք չեն ունենում, տենց դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ հարբեցող։ Իրենց խելքի բերել է պետք, Արտ, ամեն սայթաքողին որ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկես, տակը գրեթե մարդ չի մնա։



Լիլ ջան, չգիտեմ, կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, ես չեմ պատկերացնում հանկարծակի, անկախ քեզանից վատ շրջապատ ընկնելը։ Ես Հոկտեմբերյանում եմ մեծացել, ու կյանքում ոչ մի թմրամիջոց չեմ օգտագործել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պողոսը կանաբինոիդային խմբի թմրամիջոց է գործածել, ինչի հետևանքով առաջացել է «հաշիշային փսիխոզ»: Պողոսն այժմ «գժված» ման է գալիս, բայց քանի որ այդ հիվանդությունն ինքն իր ԷՇ ԽԵԼՔԻՑ է ձեռք բերել, մի՛ օգնեք, թողեք տենց մնա:
> 
> Իսկ Պետրոսը հերոին է ներարկվել երկու ամիս ու ծանր կախվածություն է զարգացել հերոինից: Երակներ այլևս չունի, փող չունի հերոին առնի, տնից գողություն է անում, տանը եղածը վաճառում, որովհետև անկարող է դադարեցնել հերոինի գործածում: Բայց քանի, որ իրա խելքից ա էդ հիվանդությւոնը ձեռք բերել, մի՛ օգնեք, թողեք ինքն իրան խելքի գա... Դե իսկ եթե ինքն իրան խելքի չգա, կդատեն, կնստեցնեն կամ էլ քիչ քիչ կսատկի, կգնա..
> 
> Բայց այ, Կոնչիտային հանկարծ բան չասեք, որովհետև ինքը... դե հիմա տենց ա...


Սարկազմը հանած լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ավելացնեմ, որ Պետրոսի ընտանիքն էլ, որ իմանալով, ձեն չի հանում, որ «գողին» ժամանակին բուժեն կամ պատժեն, լրիվ արժանի ա ստացված արդյունքին։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պողոսն ու Պետրոսը ձեռք չունեն։ Պողոսը տենց ա ծնվել, իսկ Պետրոսը գործարանում, թքելով անվտագության տեխնիկայի կանոնների վրա, զրկվել ա ձեռքերից։
> Երբեք իրանց նույն կերպ չեմ «հանդուրժի»։
> 
> Իմ համար չի կարա ձեռքբերովի հիվանդությունը (թմրամոլություն, ալկոհոլիզմ), որը համարյա 100%-ով մարդու կատարած սխալ ընտրության արդյունքում ա ձեռք բերվում, համեմատվի ցանկացած բնածին արատի կամ շեղման հետ։
> 
> Եթե դա անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորում ա, ուրեմն ինձ էլ գրեք անհանդուրժողների մեջ։


Արտակ, շատ ու անտեղի ծայրահեղացնում ես: Դասարանիս տղեն, շատ խելացի ու լավ տղա, կարմիր դիպլոմով ավարտում է բուհը, գնում է Եվրոպա ուսումը շարունակելու, Հոլանդիայում ապրելիս ծանոթանում է թմրանյութերի հետ: Քիչ քիչ թեթև թմրանյութերից անցնում է ծանրներին, ուսումը կիսատ է թողնում, ծնողները հետ են բերում Հայաստան ու իբր թե բուժում: Անցնում են տարիներ, ոնց որ թե էլ թմրանյութեր չի օգտագործում, ծանոթանում է ֆրանսուհու հետ, ամուսնանում է, տեղափոխվում է Ֆրանսիա: Վերջերս իմացա, որ կինը նրանից բաժանվել է ու տեղավորել է հոգեբուժարանում՝ ընտանեկան բռնությունների համար:

Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, մենակ ինքը, որ ինքն իր ձեռով իր կյանքը խորտակեց:

Հիմա էս ջահել, 30 տարեկան սեփական կյանքը խորտակած մարդուն հանդուրժել/չհանդուրժելը ո՞րն ա, ամենաշատը կարող ես խղճալ, կամ հնարավորինս չափով օգնել:

----------

Skeptic (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պողոսն ու Պետրոսը ձեռք չունեն։ Պողոսը տենց ա ծնվել, իսկ Պետրոսը գործարանում, թքելով անվտագության տեխնիկայի կանոնների վրա, զրկվել ա ձեռքերից։
> Երբեք իրանց նույն կերպ չեմ «հանդուրժի»։
> 
> Իմ համար չի կարա ձեռքբերովի հիվանդությունը (թմրամոլություն, ալկոհոլիզմ), որը համարյա 100%-ով մարդու կատարած սխալ ընտրության արդյունքում ա ձեռք բերվում, համեմատվի ցանկացած բնածին արատի կամ շեղման հետ։
> 
> Եթե դա անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորում ա, ուրեմն ինձ էլ գրեք անհանդուրժողների մեջ։


Արտ, էնքան էլ միանշանակ չի... նայի, ես էլ, դու էլ երևի մեկ-մեկ ալկոհոլ օգտագործում ենք, բայց ալկոհոլիկ չենք դառնում: Ալկոհոլիզմն ու այլ կախվածություններ բավական բարդ հիվանդություններ են՝ պայմանավորված գլխուղեղում տեղի ունեցող զանազան քիմիական ռեակցիաներով: Մասնավորապես, որոշակի տվյալներ կան, որ թմրամոլների ուղեղում էնդորֆինների արտադրությունը բնածին, գենետիկորեն նվազած ա, այսինքն՝ իրանք ձգտում են էդ պակասը «դրսից» լրացնել, արդյունքում՝ դառնում են թմրամոլ, մինչդեռ մենք՝ ոչ թմրամոլներս, մեր ուղեղում բավականաչափ էնդորֆիններ ունենք ու դրսի կայֆերի կարիք չունենք:

----------

Skeptic (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ թվում ա, որ ուղղակի ամեն մեկդ հանդուրժելը բառը մի իմաստով ա օգտագործում:

Որտև ասենք ինձ հաճելի չի շփվել ուղնուծուծով նարկոմանի հետ, կխուսափեմ նման շփումներից: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ անհանդուրժող եմ: Օգնել էլ չեմ պատրաստվում, որտև էդ իմ ուժերից վեր ա: Բայց հաստատ չեմ պատրաստվում վառել, մորթել, վերացնել, աշխարհից կտրել ու տենց բաներ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... Ես Հոկտեմբերյանում եմ մեծացել, ու կյանքում ոչ մի թմրամիջոց չեմ օգտագործել։


Գիտես լավ բան ես արել, մի հատ էլ գլուխ ես գովում ....

----------

Chuk (01.06.2014), Freeman (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014), Skeptic (01.06.2014), Շինարար (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սարկազմը հանած լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ավելացնեմ, որ Պետրոսի ընտանիքն էլ, որ իմանալով, ձեն չի հանում, որ «գողին» ժամանակին բուժեն կամ պատժեն, լրիվ արժանի ա ստացված արդյունքին։


Ես որ ծառայում էի (գիտեմ՝ դու էլ ես ծառայել), մի զինվոր դուրս էր եկել խրամատից և գնացել ականապատված հատված՝ հստակ իմանալով, որ տարածքը հակահետիոտնային ականներով կանապատված է: Ականը պայթել էր, ոտքը սրունք-թաթային հոդի շրջանում պոկել: Վնասվածքը չէր լինի, եթե այդ տղան արկածախնդրություն և հիմարություն չաներ: Ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ պայթելու է: Ռիսկի էր դիմել: Այսպիսի դեպքեր լինում են: Ի՞նչ անենք էս դեպքում: Չօգնե՞նք: Ես վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ կօգնեիր այդ տղային, բայց հարց է ծագում՝ եթե կօգնեիր, բա էլ ինչու՞ ես հակասական գրառում անում: Ո՞ր ինչ:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Գիտես լավ բան ես արել, մի հատ էլ գլուխ ես գովում ....


Դեմք :LOL:  Հետո էլ գլուխ եք գովում, թե եկեք ակումբ, լավ բաներ կսովորացնենք :LOL:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ, շատ ու անտեղի ծայրահեղացնում ես: Դասարանիս տղեն, շատ խելացի ու լավ տղա, կարմիր դիպլոմով ավարտում է բուհը, գնում է Եվրոպա ուսումը շարունակելու, Հոլանդիայում ապրելիս ծանոթանում է թմրանյութերի հետ: Քիչ քիչ թեթև թմրանյութերից անցնում է ծանրներին, ուսումը կիսատ է թողնում, ծնողները հետ են բերում Հայաստան ու իբր թե բուժում: Անցնում են տարիներ, ոնց որ թե էլ թմրանյութեր չի օգտագործում, ծանոթանում է ֆրանսուհու հետ, ամուսնանում է, տեղափոխվում է Ֆրանսիա: Վերջերս իմացա, որ կինը նրանից բաժանվել է ու տեղավորել է հոգեբուժարանում՝ ընտանեկան բռնությունների համար:
> 
> Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, մենակ ինքը, որ ինքն իր ձեռով իր կյանքը խորտակեց:
> 
> Հիմա էս ջահել, 30 տարեկան սեփական կյանքը խորտակած մարդուն հանդուրժել/չհանդուրժելը ո՞րն ա, ամենաշատը կարող ես խղճալ, կամ հնարավորինս չափով օգնել:


Քո հետ էլ լրիվա համաձայն եմ, բացի խղճալ բառից։ Խի՞ խղճամ, ինքը ուռի, իրան լավ զգա, կողքինների վրա կայֆավատ ըլնի, որ չեն ֆայմում էդ կայֆը փորձեն, վերջում էլ իրան խղճա՞մ։
Չեմ կարա ընկեր, էդ խղճմտանքը համոզելով դժվար առաջացնես, մանավանդ իմ նման անզգայի մեջ։

Մոտիկ մարդ եղավ, կարող ա փորձեմ օգնել, բայց ոչ խղճալ։ Օգնելն էլ շատ խիստ կախված կլնի իրա բուժվելու տրամադրվածությունից։ Եթե պտի զոռով արվի, էն հույսով որ վաղը չի կրկնվելու, մատս մատիս չեմ խփի։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիլ ջան, չգիտեմ, կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, ես չեմ պատկերացնում հանկարծակի, անկախ քեզանից վատ շրջապատ ընկնելը։ Ես Հոկտեմբերյանում եմ մեծացել, ու կյանքում ոչ մի թմրամիջոց չեմ օգտագործել։


Ձենդ տաք տեղից է գալիս։ Էսօրվա հայաստանյան արժեհամակարգը, ուր «նստած-հելած» (բանտը նկատի ունեմ) մարդը համընդհանուր պատկառանքի առարկա է, ուր դեռահաս երեխեքի մեծ մասի երազանքը տենց շրջապատ, մատի շարժումով հարց լուծող պապա ու ընկերոջ պապա ունենալն է, որովհետև ինքը տեսնում է, որ իր ծնողները թեկուզ և ամբողջ օրը չարչարվում են, բայց հազիվ են երկու երեխա պահում, մինչդեռ ընկերոջ հոր «լավ ախպերները» բերդից իրեն նոր այֆոն են ուղարկել, հենց տենց միամիտ տեղն էլ էդ երեխեքին անգամ հանցագործ կսարքի։

Իսկ հերն էնքան զբաղված է իր արժանապատիվ աշխատանքով, որ գիշերը հոգնած տուն է գալիս, առավոտ վազում գործի, տղայի դաստիարակությամբ զբաղվելու ժամանակ իրոք չունի։

Կամ էլ հերն է անասուն, որ իր երեխուն ձրիակերության ու «խառոշի» դառնալու է վարժեցնում։ Ու հավատա, Արտ, էդ երեխեքն էնքան էլ մեղք չունեն։

Ես տենց օրինակ տեսել եմ, ու էդ տղային արժեհամակարգը վերանայելու հարցում օգնեց մենակ անկապ տեղը երկու տարի բանտում անցկացնելը չարած բանի համար, երբ հասկացավ, որ բանտը ռոմանտիկ տեղ չի, էնտեղ հերոսներ չեն։ Երբ ամեն ամիս մուծվում էր, որ չխաղա, նոր ջոկեց՝ ընկերոջ հոր ընկերները ոնց էին բերդից այֆոն ուղարկում։

Իսկ այ «պլանից» հրաժարվել չի կարողանում, թեև կառավարում է ծխելու ցանկությունը։ Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, հրե՞նք թիկունքից՝ ընկնի անդունդը, պրծնենք։ Կներես, բայց ես էս դեպքում գերադասում եմ թեկուզ «կոլխոզի ռադիոյի» կարգավիճակով իր կողքին լինել։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ ուղղակի ամեն մեկդ հանդուրժելը բառը մի իմաստով ա օգտագործում:
> 
> Որտև ասենք ինձ հաճելի չի շփվել ուղնուծուծով նարկոմանի հետ, կխուսափեմ նման շփումներից: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ անհանդուրժող եմ: Օգնել էլ չեմ պատրաստվում, որտև էդ իմ ուժերից վեր ա: Բայց հաստատ չեմ պատրաստվում վառել, մորթել, վերացնել, աշխարհից կտրել ու տենց բաներ:


Իմ կարծիքով հանդուրժողականության դրևորումն իր տակ ենթադրում է մարդկային վերաբերմունք, այսինքն՝ չխարանել մարդուն, չնպաստել հասարակությունից մարդու օտարացմանն ու մեկուսացմանը, այդպիսով նաև նրա կործանմանը և հնարավորության դեպքում մինիմալ օգնություն ցուցաբերել: Խոսքս միայն «նարկոմանին» չի վերաբերվում: Թեկուզ՝ ցրտին փողոցում ընկած հարբեցողը:

Հանդուրժող վերաբերմունքի մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել, եթե հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդուն վիրավորում են և նվաստացնում: Դա կլինի հոգեկան կամ նարկոլոգիական հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդ, կապ չունի:

----------

erexa (02.06.2014), Sagittarius (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սուր, մի խնդրանք ունեմ։ Ունե՞ս վիճակագրություն, թե հայաստանի թմրամոլները որ տարիքից են սկսում օգտագործել։

Ինձ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, թե մինչև գիտակից տարիք հասնելը արդեն թմրամոլ են, որ իրանց տեղը ուրիշն ա էդ ընտրությունն արել։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուր, մի խնդրանք ունեմ։ Ունե՞ս վիճակագրություն, թե հայաստանի թմրամոլները որ տարիքից են սկսում օգտագործել։
> 
> Ինձ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, թե մինչև գիտակից տարիք հասնելը արդեն թմրամոլ են, որ իրանց տեղը ուրիշն ա էդ ընտրությունն արել։


27-49  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես որ ծառայում էի (գիտեմ՝ դու էլ ես ծառայել), մի զինվոր դուրս էր եկել խրամատից և գնացել ականապատված հատված՝ հստակ իմանալով, որ տարածքը հակահետիոտնային ականներով կանապատված է: Ականը պայթել էր, ոտքը սրունք-թաթային հոդի շրջանում պոկել: Վնասվածքը չէր լինի, եթե այդ տղան արկածախնդրություն և հիմարություն չաներ: Ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ պայթելու է: Ռիսկի էր դիմել: Այսպիսի դեպքեր լինում են: Ի՞նչ անենք էս դեպքում: Չօգնե՞նք: Ես վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ կօգնեիր այդ տղային, բայց հարց է ծագում՝ եթե կօգնեիր, բա էլ ինչու՞ ես հակասական գրառում անում: Ո՞ր ինչ:


Անշուշտ կօգնեի, բայց չէի դադարի քննադատել։ Ու ամեն անգամ, երբ ինքը իրա հաշմանդամությունը առաջ գցի, ինչ որ օգնություն ստանալու համար, երեսին ասելու եմ, որ դա իրա մեղքն ա, ու ինքը մաքսիմում կարա խնդրի, բայց ոչ պահանջի։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ ուղղակի ամեն մեկդ հանդուրժելը բառը մի իմաստով ա օգտագործում:
> 
> Որտև ասենք ինձ հաճելի չի շփվել ուղնուծուծով նարկոմանի հետ, կխուսափեմ նման շփումներից: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ անհանդուրժող եմ: Օգնել էլ չեմ պատրաստվում, որտև էդ իմ ուժերից վեր ա: Բայց հաստատ չեմ պատրաստվում վառել, մորթել, վերացնել, աշխարհից կտրել ու տենց բաներ:


իսկ դու համաձա՞յն ես, օրինակ, որ քո վճարված հարկերով, պետությունը այդ մարդկանց մասին հոգ տանի, դեղորայքներ առնի, ապաստան տա, աշխատատեղեր բացի:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 27-49


Թու-թու-թու, ես դեռ ռիսկային խմբում եմ ...

----------

Մարկիզ (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով հանդուրժողականության դրևորումն իր տակ ենթադրում է մարդկային վերաբերմունք, այսինքն՝ չխարանել մարդուն, չնպաստել հասարակությունից մարդու օտարացմանն ու մեկուսացմանը, նրա կործանմանը նրան և հնարավորության դեպքում մինիմալ օգնություն ցուցաբերել: Խոսքս միայն «նարկոմանին» չի վերաբերվում: Թեկուզ՝ ցրտին փողոցում ընկած հարբեցողը:
> 
> Հանդուրժող վերաբերմունքի մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել, եթե հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդուն վիրավորում են և նվաստացնում: Դա կլինի հոգեկան կամ նարկոլոգիական հիվանդություն ունեցող մարդ, կապ չունի:


Սուր ջան, իմ կարծիքով էդ չխարանել ու նման բաները պետք ա վերաբերեն կոնկրետ գործողություններին:
Այսինքն եթե ես ասենք չեմ շփվում ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ու նաև նենց եմ անում, որ իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ էլ չշփվեն, էդ կոնկրետ գործողություն ա ու հանգում ա անհանդուրժողականության: Եթե ես ինչ-ինչ պատճառով ինքս չեմ շփվում, բայց ոչ մի բան չեմ անում իրա՝ այլոց հետ շփումն արգելելու համար, կարծում եմ էդտեղ անհանդուրժողականության տարր չկա:

Իսկ օգնություն ցուցաբերելը... եսիմ, բռատ, օրը մի հատ հայտարարություն եմ տեսնում, որ էսինչ փոքրիկի կյանքը փրկելու համար գումար ենք հավաքում: Սուտ կլինի ասելը, որ չեմ կարող օրինակ մի հազար դրամ տալ: Բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասում չեմ մասնակցում: ՀԻմա ես էդ փոքրիկների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժո՞ղ եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ դու համաձա՞յն ես, օրինակ, որ քո վճարված հարկերով, պետությունը այդ մարդկանց մասին հոգ տանի, դեղորայքներ առնի, ապաստան տա, աշխատատեղեր բացի:


Բա իհարկե համաձայն եմ:

----------

Sagittarius (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կամ երեխեք կան, որ դեռահասության շրջանում վատ շրջապատ են ընկնում, թիկունքին էլ նորմալ ընտանիք չեն ունենում, տենց դառնում են թմրամոլ կամ հարբեցող։


Լիլ, հիմի անկեղծ ասա, էս գրածդ ինչքանո՞վ ա վերաբերում 27 ու բարձր տարիքի մարդկանց։

Ես էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում, թե իրանց պետք ա ոչնչացնել, բայց, ինչպես և Չուկը չեմ պատրաստվում իրանց օգնել։ Չուկը գրեց, որ չի էլ կարա, բայց դա տենց չի, իրանց մարդատեղ դնելն արդեն ինչ որ օգնություն ա, որին ես անձամբ պատրաստ չեմ։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիլ ջան, չգիտեմ, կարող ա ձենս տաք տեղից ա գալիս, ես չեմ պատկերացնում հանկարծակի, անկախ քեզանից վատ շրջապատ ընկնելը։ Ես Հոկտեմբերյանում եմ մեծացել, ու կյանքում ոչ մի թմրամիջոց չեմ օգտագործել։


Հոկտեբմերիան ի՞նչ թմրանյութ, կանեփ չեն ծխու՞մ... ավելի քիչ վնաս ա ու ավելի ուշ ա կախվածություն առաջացնում, քան ծխախոտը, իհարկե, եթե ծխախոտի նման ամեն օր քաշես, անարդյունավետ, կյանքումդ ոչ մի բան չհասցնող բույս կդառնաս:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ դու համաձա՞յն ես, օրինակ, որ քո վճարված հարկերով, պետությունը այդ մարդկանց մասին հոգ տանի, դեղորայքներ առնի, ապաստան տա, աշխատատեղեր բացի:


Ես համաձայն եմ: Պետության ֆունկցիան առանձին անհատներին ընտրովի պաշտպանելը չի, հասարակական լայ կոնսենսուս ու ընդհանուր պաշտպանվածության մթնոլորտ ստեղծելն ա:  

Օրինակ, պատերազմներից, կոնֆլիկտներից, ծանր տնտեսական ճգնաժամերից հետո կամ դրանց ընթացքում ալկոհոլիզմի ու նարկոմանիայի խնդիրը բոլոր հասարակություններում սրվում ա: Պատերազմից վերադառնում են խեղված հոգիներով մարդիկ, ճգնաժամի ընթացքում մարդիկ աշխատանք ու ընտանիք են կորցնում ու էտ հարվածներին չեն դիմանում, իրանց տալիս են ալկոհոլին, պատահում ա ավելի ծանր բաների: Ու պատկերացրու, պետությունն ու հասարակությունը թքած ա ունենում տենց մարդկանց վրա: Քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ կվերածվի տենց պետությունը: 

Ես ավելի շու կհասկանամ անհատներին, որոնք չեն ցանկանում նարկոմանին օգնել, բայց պետությանը ամբողջությամբ վերցրած չեմ հասկանա: Պետությունը պարտավոր ա պայմաններ ստեղծել, որ անկախ պատճառներից դժվար իրավիճակում հայտնված ցանկացած մարդ հնարավորություն ստանա վերադառնալ նորմալ կյանքին ու նորից ինտեգրվել հասարակության մեջ:

----------

Chuk (01.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հոկտեբմերիան ի՞նչ թմրանյութ, կանեփ չեն ծխու՞մ... ավելի քիչ վնաս ա ու ավելի ուշ ա կախվածություն առաջացնում, քան ծխախոտը, իհարկե, եթե ծխախոտի նման ամեն օր քաշես, անարդյունավետ, կյանքումդ ոչ մի բան չհասցնող բույս կդառնաս:



Գիտեմ, բայց քանի որ դա կոչվում ա թմրանյութ, չեմ փորձել։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լիլ, հիմի անկեղծ ասա, էս գրածդ ինչքանո՞վ ա վերաբերում 27 ու բարձր տարիքի մարդկանց։
> 
> Ես էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում, թե իրանց պետք ա ոչնչացնել, բայց, ինչպես և Չուկը չեմ պատրաստվում իրանց օգնել։ Չուկը գրեց, որ չի էլ կարա, բայց դա տենց չի, իրանց *մարդատեղ դնելն* արդեն ինչ որ օգնություն ա, *որին ես անձամբ պատրաստ չեմ*։


Այ Աթեիստ ջան, անհանդուրժողականության վառ արտահայտում է այս խոսքերդ: Երբ փաստացի մարդուն մարդատեղ չեն դնում՝ ինչ ա թե իրա խելքից ծանր հոգեկան և վարքային շեղումներով արտահայտվող հիվանդություն է ձեռք բերել: Այ սա ավելի վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն է, քան ասելը՝ «բայց ո՜նց եմ ես զզվում քո միրուքից, Կոնչիտա»:  :Smile:  

Չէ՞:  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սուր ջան, իմ կարծիքով էդ չխարանել ու նման բաները պետք ա վերաբերեն կոնկրետ գործողություններին:
> Այսինքն եթե ես ասենք չեմ շփվում ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ու նաև նենց եմ անում, որ իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ էլ չշփվեն, էդ կոնկրետ գործողություն ա ու հանգում ա անհանդուրժողականության: Եթե ես ինչ-ինչ պատճառով ինքս չեմ շփվում, բայց ոչ մի բան չեմ անում իրա՝ այլոց հետ շփումն արգելելու համար, կարծում եմ էդտեղ անհանդուրժողականության տարր չկա:
> 
> Իսկ օգնություն ցուցաբերելը... եսիմ, բռատ, օրը մի հատ հայտարարություն եմ տեսնում, որ էսինչ փոքրիկի կյանքը փրկելու համար գումար ենք հավաքում: Սուտ կլինի ասելը, որ չեմ կարող օրինակ մի հազար դրամ տալ: Բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասում չեմ մասնակցում: ՀԻմա ես էդ փոքրիկների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժո՞ղ եմ:


Գերմանիայում պետությունը թմրամոլներին մուրացկանություն անելու օֆիցիալ «իրավունք» ա տալիս. իրանց էտ «վկայականը» դոշին քաղաքային տրանսպորտով շրջում են, փող են խնդրում, բավականին, կիրթ բարևելով, մերժվելու դեպքում հաճելի օր մաղթելով, մարդիկ էլ երբեմն հետները զրույցի են բռնվում, շատ նորմալ. չնայած դեմքներից երևում ա, որ մինչև ոսկորները խրված են ու հազիվ են ոտքի վրա կանգնում: Նման իրավիճակներում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ականերին շատ հեշտ կարող ես տարբերել, գլուխները թեքում են ու բանատեղ չեն դնում: Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ ավտոմատ նման ձև վարվում, լավ չի:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Գերմանիայում պետությունը թմրամոլներին մուրացկանություն անելու օֆիցիալ «իրավունք» ա տալիս. իրանց էտ «վկայականը» դոշին քաղաքային տրանսպորտով շրջում են, փող են խնդրում, բավականին, կիրթ բարևելով, մերժվելու դեպքում հաճելի օր մաղթելով, մարդիկ էլ երբեմն հետները զրույցի են բռնվում, շատ նորմալ. չնայած դեմքներից երևում ա, որ մինչև ոսկորները խրված են ու հազիվ են ոտքի վրա կանգնում: Նման իրավիճակներում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ականերին շատ հեշտ կարող ես տարբերել, գլուխները թեքում են ու բանատեղ չեն դնում: Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ ավտոմատ նման ձև վարվում, լավ չի:


Սաջի ջան, հավանական ա, որ ես էլ նման իրավիճակում մի քանի բառ կփոխանակեմ:

Եթե մի տեղ սեղանակիցներիցս մեկը թմրամոլ լինի, սեղանից վեր չեմ կենա գնամ, իրա հետ էլ նորմալ կշփվեմ, ընդ որում որևէ կերպ ցույց չտալով վերաբերմունքս:

Եթե Աստված չանի, մտերիմներիցս մեկը լուրջ թմրամոլ դառնա, երես չեմ թեքի, հակառակը, նման դեպքում իմ մեղավորությունն էլ կտեսնեմ, որ ժամանակին չեմ նկատել ու դեմն առել, կփորձեմ կողքին լինել:

Չգիտեմ, գրածս երևի ինչ-որ շատ ռադիկալ բան էր թվացել: Ընդամենը գրել էի, որ կխուսափեմ նման շփումներից, ոչ թե չորով չեմ շփվի, եսիմ ինչ կանեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գերմանիայում պետությունը թմրամոլներին մուրացկանություն անելու օֆիցիալ «իրավունք» ա տալիս. իրանց էտ «վկայականը» դոշին քաղաքային տրանսպորտով շրջում են, փող են խնդրում, բավականին, կիրթ բարևելով, մերժվելու դեպքում հաճելի օր մաղթելով, մարդիկ էլ երբեմն հետները զրույցի են բռնվում, շատ նորմալ. չնայած դեմքներից երևում ա, որ մինչև ոսկորները խրված են ու հազիվ են ոտքի վրա կանգնում: Նման իրավիճակներում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ականերին շատ հեշտ կարող ես տարբերել, գլուխները թեքում են ու բանատեղ չեն դնում: *Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ ավտոմատ նման ձև վարվում, լավ չի*:


Ապեր, մենք հուշտ եղած ենք, դրանից ա  :LOL: 

Ես հիշում եմ, առաջին անգամ ԱՄՆ-ում մետրոյում մի հատ բոմժ փող էր հավաքվում ու ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չէր կպռշկվում: Հենց եկավ հասավ ինձ, անկախ ինձանից նենց վեր թռա տեղիցս, որ էս տեղում հասկացավ, որ տեղացի չեմ, ու սկսեց կպռշկվել: Ես էլ հենց դռներ բացվեցին, ծլկեցի վագոնից էլ, մետրոյից էլ  :LOL:  Հիմա խնդալս գալիս ա իմ արածի վրա, բայց դե, ապեր, էտ ա ...

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այ Աթեիստ ջան, անհանդուրժողականության վառ արտահայտում է այս խոսքերդ: Երբ փաստացի մարդուն մարդատեղ չեն դնում՝ ինչ ա թե իրա խելքից ծանր հոգեկան և վարքային շեղումներով արտահայտվող հիվանդություն է ձեռք բերել: Այ սա ավելի վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն է, քան ասելը՝ «բայց ո՜նց եմ ես զզվում քո միրուքից, Կոնչիտա»:  
> 
> Չէ՞:


Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը։ 
Երբ ես ընդունում եմ նույնասեռականությունը որպես նորմա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ունեն նույնպիսի իրավունքներ ինչ մնացածը՝ (իրանց դեպքում) ամուսնանալ, երեխա որդեգրել և այլն։

Ու ես կողմ եմ որ թմրամոլներին զրկեն որոշակի իրավունքներից, երեխա որդեգրելու մասին խոսք էլ չի գնում, բայց կողմ եմ, որ իրանցից շատերին զրկեն ծնողական իրավունքից, զրկեն ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքից, զոռով լցնեն մի տեղ ու, քանի չեն բուժվել, չհամարվեն նորմալ մարդ։
Իմ պատկերացմամբ իրանք ավելի մոտ են հանցագործներին, քան հիվանդներին, մանավանդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում արգելվում ա ոչ միայն թմրանյութի առևտուրը, այլ նաև օգտագործումը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից հանցագործ են։

Ու, հա, փաստորեն սա վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն ա։
Ես *նարկամանոֆոբ* եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում դա թաքցնել։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուր ջան, իմ կարծիքով էդ չխարանել ու նման բաները պետք ա վերաբերեն կոնկրետ գործողություններին:
> Այսինքն եթե ես ասենք չեմ շփվում ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ու նաև նենց եմ անում, որ իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ էլ չշփվեն, էդ կոնկրետ գործողություն ա ու հանգում ա անհանդուրժողականության: Եթե ես ինչ-ինչ պատճառով ինքս չեմ շփվում, բայց ոչ մի բան չեմ անում իրա՝ այլոց հետ շփումն արգելելու համար, կարծում եմ էդտեղ անհանդուրժողականության տարր չկա:
> 
> Իսկ օգնություն ցուցաբերելը... եսիմ, բռատ, օրը մի հատ հայտարարություն եմ տեսնում, որ էսինչ փոքրիկի կյանքը փրկելու համար գումար ենք հավաքում: Սուտ կլինի ասելը, որ չեմ կարող օրինակ մի հազար դրամ տալ: Բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասում չեմ մասնակցում: ՀԻմա ես էդ փոքրիկների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժո՞ղ եմ:


Չէ, ես չեմ ասում մենք պարտավոր ենք օգնել բոլոր օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց: Դրա համար կա պետություն, որը պետք է իր կողմից մշակված և իրականացվող քաղաքականությամբ օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց իմ ասած այդ մինիմալ օգնությունը ցուցաբերել: Բայց արի համաձայնվիր, որ փողոցում ընկած մարդն այլ է մի քիչ: Նույնը վերաբերվում է գոնե հիվանդություն ձեռք բերած մեր հարևանին կամ ընկերոջը խորհուրդ տալը, ճիշտ ուղին ցույց տալը, այլ ոչ թե ձեռները լվանալն ու յան տալը՝ ասելով հիմար գյադա (կամ՝ թեկուզ չասելով): Մեր կողմից մինիմալ օգնություն դա կլինի, որն ի դեպ, այնքան էլ մինիմալ չի և բազմաթիվ դեպքերում արդյունավետ է եղել: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է չշփվելուն դա խարան չի: Հիմա գիտես՝ պետք չէ շփվել, չես շփվում: Այլ է, եթե մարդու հետ պետք է որևիցե տեսակի շփում լինի (օրինակ՝ գործնական), բայց այդ շփումից մենք խուսափում ենք՝ պատճառաբանելով նրա հիվանդությունը կամ թեկուզ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, այդպիսով խարանելով նրան և նպաստելով նրա մեկուսացմանը, իրեն հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ չզգալուն: 

Սա միայն թմրամոլությանը կամ ալկոհոլիզմին չի վերաբերվում: Օրինակ՝ ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ մարդուն աշխատանքից հանել են նրա ՄԻԱՎ վարակ կամ հեպատիտ «Բ», «Ց» ունենալու պատճառով: Երևի շատերն այսպիսի դեպքերի մասին լսած կլինեն:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը։ 
> Երբ ես ընդունում եմ նույնասեռականությունը որպես նորմա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ունեն նույնպիսի իրավունքներ ինչ մնացածը՝ (իրանց դեպքում) ամուսնանալ, երեխա որդեգրել և այլն։
> 
> Ու ես կողմ եմ որ թմրամոլներին զրկեն որոշակի իրավունքներից, երեխա որդեգրելու մասին խոսք էլ չի գնում, բայց կողմ եմ, որ իրանցից շատերին զրկեն ծնողական իրավունքից, զրկեն ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքից, զոռով լցնեն մի տեղ ու, քանի չեն բուժվել, չհամարվեն նորմալ մարդ։
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ իրանք ավելի մոտ են հանցագործներին, քան հիվանդներին, մանավանդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում արգելվում ա ոչ միայն թմրանյութի առևտուրը, այլ նաև օգտագործումը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից հանցագործ են։
> 
> Ու, հա, փաստորեն սա վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն ա։
> Ես *նարկամանոֆոբ* եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում դա թաքցնել։


Լավ էլի, Արտ, արդեն ֆաշիզմ ես քարոզում: Եթե լուրջ ուզում ես պայքարել թմրանյութերի դեմ, առևտրի դեմ պայքարի, այլ ոչ թե օգտագործողի: Փոխանակ աղբյուրը գտնես ոչնչացնես, զոհին ես ոչնչացնում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ես չեմ ասում մենք պարտավոր ենք օգնել բոլոր օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց: Դրա համար կա պետություն, որը պետք է իր կողմից մշակված և իրականացվող քաղաքականությամբ օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց իմ ասած այդ մինիմալ օգնությունը ցուցաբերել: Բայց արի համաձայնվիր, որ փողոցում ընկած մարդն այլ է մի քիչ: Նույնը վերաբերվում է գոնե հիվանդություն ձեռք բերած մեր հարևանին կամ ընկերոջը խորհուրդ տալը, ճիշտ ուղին ցույց տալը, այլ ոչ թե ձեռները լվանալն ու յան տալը՝ ասելով հիմար գյադա (կամ՝ թեկուզ չասելով): Մեր կողմից մինիմալ օգնություն դա կլինի, որն ի դեպ, այնքան էլ մինիմալ չի և բազմաթիվ դեպքերում արդյունավետ է եղել: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է չշփվելուն դա խարան չի: Հիմա գիտես՝ պետք չէ շփվել, չես շփվում: Այլ է, եթե մարդու հետ պետք է որևիցե տեսակի շփում լինի (օրինակ՝ գործնական), բայց այդ շփումից մենք խուսափում ենք՝ պատճառաբանելով նրա հիվանդությունը կամ թեկուզ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, այդպիսով խարանելով նրան և նպաստելով նրա մեկուսացմանը, իրեն հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ չզգալուն: 
> 
> Սա միայն թմրամոլությանը կամ ալկոհոլիզմին չի վերաբերվում: Օրինակ՝ ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ մարդուն աշխատանքից հանել են նրա ՄԻԱՎ վարակ կամ հեպատիտ «Բ», «Ց» ունենալու պատճառով: Երևի շատերն այսպիսի դեպքերի մասին լսած կլինեն:


Սուր ջան, վերջին գրածս կարդա: Երևի ուղղակի փոքր ինչ սխալ էի ձևակերպել առաջին գրառումս ու սխալ ա հասկացվել ասածս:

----------


## Chuk

Կարճ ասած սխալ տեղ մտա խոսակցության, ես էլ եմ Արտակ, բայց Աթեիստ չեմ, Չուկ եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2014), Մարկիզ (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի հատ պետք է վերլուծել, թե մենք հայերս ինչի նկատմամբ ենք հանդուրժող ու ինչի նկատմամբ ենք անհանդուրժող… Ինչն ենք անվանում խայտառակ երևույթ, ինչը` ոչ։ Գումարային առումով Կոնչիտան մեզ համար ավելի խայտառակ ու անհանդուժելի երևույթ է, քան թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր շայկայով։ Թե մեզ ինչ վնաս Կոնչիտայից, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ու թե մեզ ինչ վնաս Սերժից ու իր շայկայից, ցավոք էլի լիքը մարդ չգիտի ։Ճ Բայց դե մեկ ա, Կոնչիտայի մորուքը մի տեսակ չի դզում… Եկեք ծեծենք այն երեխաներին, որոնք կձգտեն նմանվել Կոնչիտային։ Թող նրանք ձգտեն նմանվել Սաշիկին։ Կարևորը պուպուլիկով տղան տղա լինի ու ոչ թե աղջիկ։ Որ աղջիկ եղավ, նրա շանսերը քիչ են, որ ապագայում կկարողանա շինել համաքաղաքացիներին ու թալանել նրանց… Իսկ դա արդեն լուրջ ձախողում է։

----------

Chuk (01.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Sagittarius (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը։ 
> Երբ ես ընդունում եմ նույնասեռականությունը որպես նորմա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ունեն նույնպիսի իրավունքներ ինչ մնացածը՝ (իրանց դեպքում) ամուսնանալ, երեխա որդեգրել և այլն։
> 
> Ու ես կողմ եմ որ թմրամոլներին զրկեն որոշակի իրավունքներից, երեխա որդեգրելու մասին խոսք էլ չի գնում, բայց կողմ եմ, որ իրանցից շատերին զրկեն ծնողական իրավունքից, զրկեն ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքից, զոռով լցնեն մի տեղ ու, քանի չեն բուժվել, չհամարվեն նորմալ մարդ։
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ իրանք ավելի մոտ են հանցագործներին, քան հիվանդներին, մանավանդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում արգելվում ա ոչ միայն թմրանյութի առևտուրը, այլ նաև օգտագործումը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից հանցագործ են։
> 
> Ու, հա, փաստորեն սա վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն ա։
> Ես *նարկամանոֆոբ* եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում դա թաքցնել։


Ընգեր, դու շատ ես կենտրոնանում կոնկրետ մարդ-ալկոհոլիկ, մարդ-նարկոման դեպքրի վրա, դրա համար էլ տենց ես հիմա արտահայտվում: Մեր մեջ ասած, ոչ մեկին էլ երևի հաճելի չի, որ իրա շրջապատում hardcore նարկոմաններ ու ալկոհոլիներ լինեն, ու ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես հաճույք չի ստանում իրանց հետ սերտորեն շփվելուց, հատկապես եթե դոզի տակ են: Դաժե Մարկիզը համոզված եմ դրանից հաճույք չի ստանում, մարդը ուղղակի իրա գործն ա նվիրված անում: 

Ապեր, հարցին սենց նայի - Նարկոմանիան ու ալկոհոլիզմը, հատկապես եթե լայն տարածում ունեն, շատ լուրջ հասարակական խնդիրներ են: Հասարակությունը ու պետությունը պիտի գիտակցի էտ պրոբլեմի առկայությունը ու գտնի լուծման ճանապարհները: Էտ պորբլեմը հաստատ էտ մարդկանց մեկուսացնելով, քացու տակ քցելով, դատելով, նվաստացնելով, մարգինալացնելով չի լուծվում: Ընդհակառակը, ալկոհոլիկին մարգինալացնելով դու իրան ավելի շատ ես մղում դեպի ալկոհոլը: Ու էն որ ինքը մնում ա ալկոհոլիկ, դրանից ոչ իրան ա լավ, ոչ էլ քեզ ա լավ: 

Վաբշե ոչ մեկին լավ չի, որ երկրում լիքը նարկոման ու ալկոհոլիկ լինի, ու ստեղ հանդուրժողականության հարցը պետք ա վերաբերվի ոչ թե նրան, որ մենք սիրենք ու հարգենք նարկոմաններին ու ալկոհոլիկներին ու դնենք գլխներիս ման տանք, այլ գիտակցենք որ դա լուրջ պորբլեմ ա, ու որ էտ վիճակում հայտնված մարդիկ աջակցության կարիք ունեն:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Մարկիզ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Վիշապ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սուր ջան, մի հատ էլ մասնագիտական խնդրանք ։)
Ինչ որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե թմրամոլների քանի տոկոսի դեպքում ա քայքայվում ընտանիքը։

Նույնիսկ եթե թիվ չլինի, պարզ ա, չէ՞, որ երևույթի զոհը մենակ թմրամոլը չի, ինքը վնասում ա հասարակության այլ անդամների։ Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ չմեկուսացվեն։

Ռուֆ, առևտրի դեմ պետություններ են պայքարում, ու հիմնականում անարդյունք։ Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես ոչ առևտրի դեմ եմ պայքարում, ոչ թմրամոլների, ես ընդամենն ուզում եմ իրանք առողջ հասարակությունից մեկուսացվեն, պրծ։

Ուզում եմ տեսնեմ, թե ոնց ա հասարակությունը քննադատում «գողական» մոտեցումները, դրանից բխող «վատ շրջապատները» ու դրանից էլ «պլանն ու ընկերները»։
Իկս «հա դե, հիվանդ ա, մեղք ա» տիպի արտահայտություները չեն տեղավորվում իմ պատկերացրած քննադատության մեջ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիլ, հիմի անկեղծ ասա, էս գրածդ ինչքանո՞վ ա վերաբերում 27 ու բարձր տարիքի մարդկանց։
> 
> Ես էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում, թե իրանց պետք ա ոչնչացնել, բայց, ինչպես և Չուկը չեմ պատրաստվում իրանց օգնել։ Չուկը գրեց, որ չի էլ կարա, բայց դա տենց չի, իրանց մարդատեղ դնելն արդեն ինչ որ օգնություն ա, որին ես անձամբ պատրաստ չեմ։


Արտ ջան, դու տարիք չէիր նշում, այլ ուղղակի երևույթը, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չեմ ընդունում ընդհանրացված խոսելը ցանկացած հարցում։ Թացն էլ չորի հետ վառում ենք։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի հատ պետք է վերլուծել, թե մենք հայերս ինչի նկատմամբ ենք հանդուրժող ու ինչի նկատմամբ ենք անհանդուրժող… Ինչն ենք անվանում խայտառակ երևույթ, ինչը` ոչ։ Գումարային առումով Կոնչիտան մեզ համար ավելի խայտառակ ու անհանդուժելի երևույթ է, քան թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր շայկայով։ Թե մեզ ինչ վնաս Կոնչիտայից, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, ու թե մեզ ինչ վնաս Սերժից ու իր շայկայից, ցավոք էլի լիքը մարդ չգիտի ։Ճ Բայց դե մեկ ա, Կոնչիտայի մորուքը մի տեսակ չի դզում… Եկեք ծեծենք այն երեխաներին, որոնք կձգտեն նմանվել Կոնչիտային։ Թող նրանք ձգտեն նմանվել Սաշիկին։ Կարևորը պուպուլիկով տղան տղա լինի ու ոչ թե աղջիկ։ Որ աղջիկ եղավ, նրա շանսերը քիչ են, որ ապագայում կկարողանա շինել համաքաղաքացիներին ու թալանել նրանց… Իսկ դա արդեն լուրջ ձախողում է։


Վիշապ ջան, Սաշիկը իսկական լի*ձյ*ե*ռ* ա, ինքը ջահել վախտերը քուչում կայֆեր ա վառել, դպրոց գնալու փոխարեն:

----------

Վիշապ (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, դու տարիք չէիր նշում, այլ ուղղակի երևույթը, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չեմ ընդունում ընդհանրացված խոսելը ցանկացած հարցում։ Թացն էլ չորի հետ վառում ենք։


Լիլ ջան, տարիքը ես էլ չգիտեի, բայց գիտեի, որ շատ ավելի բարձր, քան քո գրառման կոնտինգենտը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը։ 
> Երբ ես ընդունում եմ նույնասեռականությունը որպես նորմա, ես ընդունում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ունեն նույնպիսի իրավունքներ ինչ մնացածը՝ (իրանց դեպքում) ամուսնանալ, երեխա որդեգրել և այլն։
> 
> Ու ես կողմ եմ որ թմրամոլներին զրկեն որոշակի իրավունքներից, երեխա որդեգրելու մասին խոսք էլ չի գնում, բայց կողմ եմ, որ իրանցից շատերին զրկեն ծնողական իրավունքից, զրկեն ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքից, զոռով լցնեն մի տեղ ու, քանի չեն բուժվել, չհամարվեն նորմալ մարդ։
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ իրանք ավելի մոտ են հանցագործներին, քան հիվանդներին, մանավանդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում արգելվում ա ոչ միայն թմրանյութի առևտուրը, այլ նաև օգտագործումը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից հանցագործ են։
> 
> Ու, հա, փաստորեն սա վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն ա։
> Ես *նարկամանոֆոբ* եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում դա թաքցնել։


Հայաստանյան օրենքները միջին խստության են, բայց այնուամենայնիվ գործածման դեպքում քրեական գործ չի հարուցվում: Միայն՝ վարչական վարույթ: Այսինքն՝ այդ մարդիկ, մեր վարչական օրենսգրքով ոչ թե հանցագործ են, այլ վարչական իրավախախտում արած մարդ: Բայց... Բայց հենց այդ նույն վարչական օրենսգրքի համաձայն՝ եթե թմրամիջոցներ գործածող մարդը դիմում է համապատասխան բուժման, ապա նա ազատվում է վարչական պատասխանատվությունից: 

Բայց մեր օրենքները՝ մի կողմ: Դա չէ կարևորը: ԽՍՀՄ օրենքներով էլ նույնասեռականներին դատել, նստացրել են՝ որպես քրեական հանցագործներ: Ասելս այն է՝ օրենսգրքերը չեն, որ միշտ ճշմարտությունն են արտացոլում: Այ այստեղ կուզենայի ասել, որ միջազգային բոլոր հեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունների կողմից (առաջին հերթին՝ ԱՀԿ) թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը հիվանդություն է հանդիսանում, որի համար նախատեսված է բուժում, կանխարգելում, համապատասխան ռեաբիլիտացիա, որոնք պետք է իրականացվեն առանց հարկադրանքի՝ մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային նորմերին համապատասխան: Այսինքն՝ թմրամոլությունն անգամ մեր օրենքներով հանցագործություն չէ և հիվանդություն է, քանի որ մեր հանրապետությունը, ՄԱԿ անդամ հանդիսանալով, միացել է ՄԱԿ-ի թմրամիջոցների և հոգեմետների վերաբերյալ կոնվենցիաներին, ԱՀԿ կողմից առաջարկվող ստանդարտներին (ՀՄԴ-10-ը օրինակ): Նաև պատրաստվում է համագործակցել ՄԱԿ-ի թմրամիջոցների և հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գրասենյակի հետ: Այս բոլորին նշում եմ, որ պարզ լինի, թե ողջ առաջադեմ աշխարհն ու միջազգային հանրությունն ինչպես են վերաբերվում թմրամիջոցների հետ կապված խնդիրներին: 

Գործածողը հանցագործ չէ: Հանցագործը վաճառողն է:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Chuk (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Վիշապ (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուր ջան, մի հատ էլ մասնագիտական խնդրանք ։)
> Ինչ որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե թմրամոլների քանի տոկոսի դեպքում ա քայքայվում ընտանիքը։
> 
> Նույնիսկ եթե թիվ չլինի, պարզ ա, չէ՞, որ երևույթի զոհը մենակ թմրամոլը չի, ինքը վնասում ա հասարակության այլ անդամների։ Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ չմեկուսացվեն։
> 
> Ռուֆ, առևտրի դեմ պետություններ են պայքարում, ու հիմնականում անարդյունք։ Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես ոչ առևտրի դեմ եմ պայքարում, ոչ թմրամոլների, ես ընդամենն ուզում եմ իրանք առողջ հասարակությունից մեկուսացվեն, պրծ։
> 
> Ուզում եմ տեսնեմ, թե ոնց ա հասարակությունը քննադատում «գողական» մոտեցումները, դրանից բխող «վատ շրջապատները» ու դրանից էլ «պլանն ու ընկերները»։
> Իկս «հա դե, հիվանդ ա, մեղք ա» տիպի արտահայտություները չեն տեղավորվում իմ պատկերացրած քննադատության մեջ։


Աթեիստ ջան, արդեն երկու հարյուր տարի է, որ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածության բուժման մեթոդներն անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, անընդհատ ուսումնասիրություններ են իրականացվում և այլն: Եվ ողջ աշխարհը (ներառյալ կոմունիստական Չինաստանն ու Շարիաթի օրենքներով ապրող Իրանը), որ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը լրջագույն հիվանդություն է, հիվանդները՝ հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ, ովքեր ունեն խնամքի, հոգատար վերաբերմունքի, բուժման և ռեաբիլիտացիայի ու վերաինտեգրման խնդիրներ: Վաղուց բոլոր փորձերն արել են՝ մարդկանց ջնջիլներով կապել են պառավոյից, գնդակահարել են, տարել են Սիբիր, ազատազրկել են, տփել, ինչ ասես չեն փորձել, բայց եկել ու հանգել են էն մտքին, որ հարկադրանքի միջոցով այդ մարդկանց հարցում ոչ մի արդյունքի հնարավոր չէ հասնել: Եվ ընտրել են «մեղմ» քաղաքականություն, որը, որքան էլ զարմանալի կարող է թվալ, ամենաարդյունավետն ու ճիշտն է դուրս եկել:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Վիշապ (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հեսա սնվեմ, կգամ շարունակենք :-)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆուտբոլի լեգենդ Պելեի որդին դատապարտվել է 33 տարվա բանտարկության 




> Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի բրազիլացի լեգենդ Պելեի որդին՝ Էդինյուն դատապարտվել է 33 տարվա բանտարկության՝ թմրանյութերի ապօրինի շրջանառությունից ստացված փողերի լվացման փաստով։
> ......
> Պելեի որդին խոստովանել է, որ վաղուց է թրմադեղեր օգտագործում, բայց ժխտում է, որ ներգրավված է թրմանյութերի առևտրի մեջ։


 :LOL:  Նենց, ձեռի հետ ....

----------

insider (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Մարկիզ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Խի՞ եք տաս հոգով հարձակվել Աթեիստի վրա, մարդը իրա կարծիքն ա ասում: 

հ.գ. արա, դե լավն եք էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, արդեն երկու հարյուր տարի է, որ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածության բուժման մեթոդներն անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, անընդհատ ուսումնասիրություններ են իրականացվում և այլն: Եվ ողջ աշխարհը (ներառյալ կոմունիստական Չինաստանն ու Շարիաթի օրենքներով ապրող Իրանը), որ թմրամիջոցներից կախվածությունը լրջագույն հիվանդություն է, հիվանդները՝ հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ, ովքեր ունեն խնամքի, հոգատար վերաբերմունքի, բուժման և ռեաբիլիտացիայի ու վերաինտեգրման խնդիրներ: Վաղուց բոլոր փորձերն արել են՝ մարդկանց ջնջիլներով կապել են պառավոյից, գնդակահարել են, տարել են Սիբիր, ազատազրկել են, տփել, ինչ ասես չեն փորձել, բայց եկել ու հանգել են էն մտքին, որ հարկադրանքի միջոցով այդ մարդկանց հարցում ոչ մի արդյունքի հնարավոր չէ հասնել: *Եվ ընտրել են «մեղմ» քաղաքականություն, որը, որքան էլ զարմանալի կարող է թվալ, ամենաարդյունավետն ու ճիշտն է դուրս եկել:*


Ինձ թվում ա «մեղմ» քաղաքականությունը ընդհանրապես շատ բնագավառներում ա սկսել կիրառվել, այդ թվում և թմրամոլների բուժման գործում։ Օրինակ շատ երկրներ հրաժարվեցին մահապատժից (ըստ իսկ էլի սխալ մոտեցում ա) ոչ են հույսով, որ ցմահ դատապարտվածը կզղջա ու կվերադաստիարակվի։ Տենդենցն ա տենց։

Իսկ էս բոլդ արածիս հետ կապված ինչ որ վիճակագրություն ունե՞ս, որ ասենք էդ Սիբիր ուղարկելու տարիներին էսքան տոկոսն էր օգտագործում, հիմիկվա «մեղք ա, օգնենք, բուժենք» քաղաքակության արդյունքում էդ թիվը դարձել ա էսքան։ Էդ արդյունավետությունն ինչո՞վ ա չափվում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա «մեղմ» քաղաքականությունը ընդհանրապես շատ բնագավառներում ա սկսել կիրառվել, այդ թվում և թմրամոլների բուժման գործում։ Օրինակ շատ երկրներ հրաժարվեցին մահապատժից (ըստ իսկ էլի սխալ մոտեցում ա) ոչ են հույսով, որ ցմահ դատապարտվածը կզղջա ու կվերադաստիարակվի։ Տենդենցն ա տենց։
> 
> Իսկ էս բոլդ արածիս հետ կապված ինչ որ վիճակագրություն ունե՞ս, որ ասենք էդ Սիբիր ուղարկելու տարիներին էսքան տոկոսն էր օգտագործում, հիմիկվա «մեղք ա, օգնենք, բուժենք» քաղաքակության արդյունքում էդ թիվը դարձել ա էսքան։ Էդ արդյունավետությունն ինչո՞վ ա չափվում։


Արտ, էսքանը գրելու համար գնացել էիր սնվելու՞  :Jpit: 

Երկու կիլոմետրանոց հիմնավորումներով գրառման է սպասում  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի ընկեր ունեմ (ակումբցիներից մի քանիսը տեսել են), ՄԻԱՎ-ով ապրող մարդկանց խնդիրներով զբաղվող ամենալուրջ ՀԿ-ներից մեկի նախագահն է: Ես հաճախ էի գնում իրենց թմրամիջոցներ օգտագործող և ՄԻԱՎ ունեցող շահառուների հետ սեմինարներ անցկացնելու, երբեմն էլ ուղղակի զրուցելու: Ուրեմն՝ մի օր շահառուներից թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն ունեցող կիսագողականոտ մեկը (ով համատեղությամբ իմ հիվանդն էր եղել, բուժվել էր) սկսեց հեգնելով խոսելը գեյերից, բա թե՝ «Հիմի մենք էլ ենք նույն (ՄԻԱՎ-ի նկատմամբ ռիսկային) խումբ, դրանք էլ, բան... Գնում ենք ՀՌՎ (ՄԻԱՎ-ի բուժմանհամար սովորաբար ցմահ նշանակվող դեղեր) ստանալու, դրանք էլ են գալի, մարդ զզվում ա, էս կողմ, էն կողմ...» Էս ընկերս ասավ՝ «Հոպ, մի պահ պատկերացրու՝ գեյերն իրենց իրավունքները չպաշտպանեին, տենց խելոք ու հզոր ազդեցություն չունենային (այդ թվում՝ ՀՀ-ում), էդ ո՞վ էր ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեմ պայքարին էդքան տեղ տալու աշխարհում ու Հայաստանում, բարեգործություններով էդքան դեղեր, բժշկական նյութեր, պարագաներ ու ապարատներ ուղարկելու, էդքան ծրագրեր իրականացնելու և այլն: Դու՞ք... Դուք նույնիսկ ձեր հիվանդության բուժման վայրը չգիտեք՝ որտեղ է... »: Դե իմ հոմոֆոբ հիվանդն էլ որ էդ ելույթը լսեց, սուս-փուս նստեց՝ հասկանալով, որ իր իսկ շահերից է բխում նույնասեռական մարդկանց նկատմամբ «հանդուրժող» լինելը: :Jpit: )) Ու հիմա երբեմն տեսնում եմ. նենց հանդուրժող ա, նենց հանդուրժող ա...  :Jpit: )

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Freeman (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

.... իսկ ես բիչում բայք եմ քշում....

ժող, պողոսնով ա.... ճանաչում եմ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինձ թվում ա «մեղմ» քաղաքականությունը ընդհանրապես շատ բնագավառներում ա սկսել կիրառվել, այդ թվում և թմրամոլների բուժման գործում։ Օրինակ շատ երկրներ հրաժարվեցին մահապատժից (ըստ իսկ էլի սխալ մոտեցում ա) ոչ են հույսով, որ ցմահ դատապարտվածը կզղջա ու կվերադաստիարակվի։ Տենդենցն ա տենց։
> 
> Իսկ էս բոլդ արածիս հետ կապված ինչ որ վիճակագրություն ունե՞ս, որ ասենք էդ Սիբիր ուղարկելու տարիներին էսքան տոկոսն էր օգտագործում, հիմիկվա «մեղք ա, օգնենք, բուժենք» քաղաքակության արդյունքում էդ թիվը դարձել ա էսքան։ Էդ արդյունավետությունն ինչո՞վ ա չափվում։


Աթեիստ ջան, էլ ինչի՞ ես վիճակագրական տվյալներ ուզում, եթե միջազգայնորեն ընդունված մոտեցումները համարում ես ոչ ճիշտ: Լավ, ասեմ, իհարկե կա վիճակագրություն: Հիմա, օրինակ, ՌԴ-ում բուժման նորագույն մեթոդները (օրինակ՝ մեթադոնային բուժումը) չեն ընդունվում, որոնք հենց այդ մեղմ քաղաքականության դրսևորում են (ամեն օր հիվանդին թմրամիջոց տրամադրել, այնուհետև հնարավորության դեպքում աստիճանաբար նվազեցնել (վերջինը պարտադիր չէ)): Օրենքները գրեթե Հայաստանին նման են՝ գործածումը վարչական պատիժ է նախատեսում: Բայց ՌԴ-ում տարեցտարի մեծ տեմպերով մեծանում է թմրամիջոցներից կախվածություն ունեցողների թվաքանակը: Հիմա թվեր անգիր չեմ հիշում: Բայց դրա մասին իրենց Թմրամիջոցների դաշնային վերահսկման կոմիտեի պաշտոնական կայքում կա: Դե պատկերացրու՝ եթե ռուսական ՖՍԿՆ-ն է խոսում մեծ թվերից (սովորաբար ռուսները այդ թվերը փոքրացնում են), ապա ինչ է կատարվում իրականում: 

«Մեղմ քաղաքականության» դրսևորում է նաև ներարկային եղանակով թմրամիջոցներ օգտագործողների շրջանում իրականացվող վնասի նվազեցման ծրագրերը, որոնք բաղկացած են մի քանի կոմպոնենտից՝ ստերիլ ներարկիչների տրամադրում, տեղեկատվական-խորհրդատվական ծառայությունների տրամադրում, հոգեբանի, սոցիալական աշխատողի աջակցություններ, արյան պարբերական հետազոտություններ և այլն: Մի խոսքով՝ այդ մարդիկ շարունակում են ներարկվել, բայց նրանք վերահսկելի են դառնում և նրանց բժշկական հաստատություններ ուղորդելը, նրանց վերաինտեգրացիան, նրանց հասարակությունում մնալու հավանականությունը մեծանում են: Սրանք շատ կարևոր են հիմա ասեմ՝ ինչու: Փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ ազատազրկվող մարդիկ չեն դադարում անգամ ազատազրկման վայրերում թմրամիջոց ներարկվելը: Դա այդպես է թե ՌԴ-ում, թե ՀՀ-ում և ԱՊՀ մյուս երկրներում: Կարծում եմ՝ այդպես եղել է նաև եվրոպական երկրներում, քանի որ թմրամիջոցների անօրինական շրջաառությունն այնպիսի եկամտաբեր ապօրինի բիզնես է, որ մինչև այսօր բոլոր երկրներ ապօրինի թմրամիջոցներ են ներմուծվում (ներառյալ՝ Եվրոպան): Բանտի պատն ի՞նչ է, որ թմրամիջոցը չկարողանա անցնել այդ պատերով (սահմաններ ու մայրցամաքներ է հատում): «Մեղմ քաղաքականության» արդյունքում, պատժողական քաղաքականության բացակայության և անհրաժեշտ խնամքի առկայության պայմաններում, թմրամիջոցներ օգտագործող մարդկանց շրջանում.

1) Կտրուկ նվազում է հանցավորությունը, քանի որ նրանք ստանում են իրենց իրապես անրաժեշտ օգնությունը (ոչ թե Սովետից մեզ հասած և ՌԴ-ում այսօր կիրառվող բուժման անարդյունավետ 10-20 օր տևող մեթոդները)՝ իրենց ցանկության դեպքում: Իսկ ցանկություն ունենում են, եթե տեղեկացվում են և հասկանում են, որ դա այն է, ինչն իրենց կյանքը կփրկի:

2) Կտրուկ նվազում է զուգորդող հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերելու հավանականությունը, այդ թվում՝ վարակային հիվանդություններ (ՄԻԱՎ« հեպատիտներ), քանի որ ա) հիվանդները տեղեկանում են, որ պետք է միանվագ ասեղներ օգտագործեն, բ) այդ ներարկիչները հաճախ տրամադրում են իրենց անվճար, գ) կարող են պարբերաբար անվճար և անանուն հետազոտվել, դ) կարող են ստանալ թմրամիջոց ներքին ընդունման եղանակով (սա ափիոնային (հերոինային) թմրամոլությն դեպքում) և չգործածել ներարկային «փողոցային» և «տնային պայմաններում պատրաստվող» խիստ վնասակար թմրամիջոցներ:

3) Վերահսկելի դառնալով և անընդհատ աջակցություն ստանալով իրենց հետ աշխատող ծառայությունների կողմից՝ շատերը բուժվում են ( չեն թաքնվում՝ վախենալով բռնվելուց), ապաքինվում, եթե անգամ չեն բուժվում վերջնականապես, ապա գոնե վերահսկելի են առողջապահական ծառայությունների կողմից: Այս դեպքում, նրանց առավել մեծ մասը կարողանում է աշխատել, հոգալ իր ընտանիքի և երեխաների հոգսերը, վերադառնալ հասարակություն և մնալ պետության լիարխեք քաղաքացի՝ ընդամենը ունենալով քրոնիկական հիվանդություն (որի մասին հիմա ինքն ավելի շատ բան գիտի, քան նախքան թմրամիջոցներ գործածելու սկզբնական շրջանում):

Ես կարող եմ մեկ փաստ արձանագրել: ՀՀ ազատազրկման վայրերում այն բանից հետո, երբ սկսեցին իրականացվել վնասի նվազեցման ծրագրեր և ափիոնատիպ նյութերից կախվածություն ունեցողների միջազգային նորմերին համապատասխան բուժման ծրագիր, կտրուկ նվազել են ազատազրկման վայրերում թմրամիջոցների անօրինական շրջանառության դեպքերը:

Մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ եթե մի քանի տարի առաջ ՀՀ-ում ՄԻԱՎ վարակ ունեցող մարդկանց 50 տոկոսից ավելին թմրամիջոցների ներարկային գործածման պատճառով էին վարակվել ՄԻԱՎ-ով, ապա այսօր (իմ կողմից նշված ծառայությունների իրականացման պարագայում) ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակվող մարդկանց ընդհանուր թվաքանակում ներարկային թմրամիջոցների գործածման պատճառով ՄԻԱՎ-ի վարակման դեպքերի քանակը նվազել է և հիմա երկրորդ տեղում՝ զիջելով առաջին տեղը հետերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհով վարակի փոխանցման դեպքերին: 

Էլի կան օրինակներ :Smile:  ու ներհայաստանյան:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Chuk (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ նոր դրած հենց վիճակագրությունն էի կարդում, ոնց նայում եմ, ամբողջ աշխարհում թմրանյութերի օգտագործման ծավալներն աճում են, օգտագործողների քանակն էլ հետը։
Փափուկ քաղաքականությունը ընդամենը կանխում ա դրանից բխող հետևանքներ՝ գողություն, ավազակություն, ՄԻԱՎ և այլն։

Այսինքն բուժման ու երևույթի դեմ պայքարի գործում մեթոդը էֆեկտիվ չի։
Մի տեղ նույնիսկ թիվ էր նշված, որ ռեալ բուժվում են հիվանդների 2-3%-ը։

Այսինքն մարդը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դառնում ա թմրամոլ, պետությունն էլ ասում ա «ախպերս, քանի որ դու տենց քաք ես կերել, արի մենք քեզ խղճանք, քո շպրիցները տանք, թույլիկ նարկոտիկները տանք, բուլկետներ կտանք, որ իմանաս թե քո կերած քաքն ինչքան վատն էր, մենակ թե դու չգնաս ուրիշներին վնաս տաս։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ էս 50-ից դու լինես են մեկը, որ կբուժվի»։ Տենց ա՞ ստացվում։

Ցոյի «Ասեղ» ֆիլմն եմ հիշում, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա աղջիկը բուժվում, բայց մեթոդը ես ավելի ընդունելի եմ համարում՝ չորով, եթե ոչ լրիվ կտրելով, գոնե կամաց-կամաց, բայց բժշկի վերահսկողությամբ, ոչ թե հիվանդի «ազնիվ խոսք»-ով։

----------

Մարկիզ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես էլ նոր դրած հենց վիճակագրությունն էի կարդում, ոնց նայում եմ, ամբողջ աշխարհում թմրանյութերի օգտագործման ծավալներն աճում են, օգտագործողների քանակն էլ հետը։
> Փափուկ քաղաքականությունը ընդամենը կանխում ա դրանից բխող հետևանքներ՝ գողություն, ավազակություն, ՄԻԱՎ և այլն։
> 
> Այսինքն բուժման ու երևույթի դեմ պայքարի գործում մեթոդը էֆեկտիվ չի։
> Մի տեղ նույնիսկ թիվ էր նշված, որ ռեալ բուժվում են հիվանդների 2-3%-ը։
> 
> Այսինքն մարդը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դառնում ա թմրամոլ, պետությունն էլ ասում ա «ախպերս, քանի որ դու տենց քաք ես կերել, արի մենք քեզ խղճանք, քո շպրիցները տանք, թույլիկ նարկոտիկները տանք, բուլկետներ կտանք, որ իմանաս թե քո կերած քաքն ինչքան վատն էր, մենակ թե դու չգնաս ուրիշներին վնաս տաս։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ էս 50-ից դու լինես են մեկը, որ կբուժվի»։ Տենց ա՞ ստացվում։
> 
> Ցոյի «Ասեղ» ֆիլմն եմ հիշում, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա աղջիկը բուժվում, բայց մեթոդը ես ավելի ընդունելի եմ համարում՝ չորով, եթե ոչ լրիվ կտրելով, գոնե կամաց-կամաց, բայց բժշկի վերահսկողությամբ, ոչ թե հիվանդի «ազնիվ խոսք»-ով։


Հիմա ասեմ: Իհարկե ես այդպիսի գնահատման չեմ հանդիպել, բայց կարող եմ վստահ լինել, որ եթե վերջին երկու-երեք տասնամյակում քաղաքականության ու մոտեցումների փոփոխություն չլիներ, թմրամիջոցների տարածվածությունը դրանից հաստատ 1) չէր նվազելու, 2) մահացությունները (գերդոզավորումից, վարակներից և այլ հիվանդություններից) ավելի մեծ թիվ էին կազմելու: Այո, առաջնայինը համարվում է այդ մարդկանց վերհսկելի դարձնելը, քանի որ դա՝ ա) մարդկային և բարոյական է, բ) ամենակարևորը՝ ավելի էժան է պետության և հասարակությունների համար, քան պատժողական քաղաքականությունը (չոր հաշվարկներ՝ մեկ օրվա ազատազրկումը մոտ տաս անգամ ավելի թանկ է, քան մեկ օրվա փոխարինող բուժման ծախսերը): 

Բայց այդ արդյունքներին կարելի է հասնել միայն և միայն հանդուրժող և բարեհաճ, համաչափ, վերաբերմունքի պարագայում, քանի որ ցանկացած մարդ (լինի նա թմրամիջոցներից կախված թե մանիակալ-դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզով տառապող անձ) խարանի և անհանդուրժողականության դեպքու, երբեք իր թաքստոցից դուրս չի գա և հետևաբար համապատասխան օգնության չի դիմի: Կմնա այդպես, կդառնա հանցագործ կամ կմեռնի աստիճանաբար՝ հասարակությունից և իր ընտանիքից լքված, վարակելով նաև մի քանի հոգու (թե վարակային հիվանդություններով, թե թմրամիջոցների գործածման փորձի փոխանակումով): Այսինքն՝ բոլոր հասարակություններին անհրաժեշտ է գիտակցել, որ հանդուրժողականությունը այստեղ խիստ կարևոր է և ուղղակիորեն կապված է այս ծանրագույն և ուրույն հիվանդություններով տառապող անձանց փրկվելու հետ: Դե մարդու իրավունքներից էլ չասեմ: Յուրաքանչյոր մարդ ունի առողջ ապրելու իրավունք, իսկ պետությունը (հանրությունը) դրա միակ երաշխավորն է:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այ հիմա հասկացա։

Չնայած էլի ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որ էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չեն կարում նենց անեն, որ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ նստի դրա վնասակարությունը։ Իսկ էս փափուկ քաղաքականությունը կարող ա էլի որոշ չափով նպաստի տարածմանը։ Եթե մարդը վստահ ա, որ ինչ էլ լինի պետությունը մեջքին կանգնած ա, անվճար նարկոտիկներով, ի՞նչն ա իրան ստիպելու հետ կանգնել։

Ժողովուրդը խղճում ա, պետությունը «սիրում» ա, ինքն էլ չգիտեմ, ինչ որ բանից նեղվում ա՞, թե՞ չէ։ Եթե նորմալ դոզա ստանա պետությունից, նեղվելու տեղ չունի, դոզան քիչ եղավ, էլի պտի փորձի ճարել, այսինքն փափուկ քաղաքականությունը թերացավ։

Այսինքն ժողովրդի կողմից մերժումը, որ ըստ իս պետք ա իրանց ստիպեր վատ զգալ, դու առաջարկում ես չանել։ Ի՞նչի համար պտի ուզենան բուժվել, ո՞րն ա խթանը։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այ հիմա հասկացա։
> 
> Չնայած էլի ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որ էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չեն կարում նենց անեն, որ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ նստի դրա վնասակարությունը։ Իսկ էս փափուկ քաղաքականությունը կարող ա էլի որոշ չափով նպաստի տարածմանը։ Եթե մարդը վստահ ա, որ ինչ էլ լինի պետությունը մեջքին կանգնած ա, անվճար նարկոտիկներով, ի՞նչն ա իրան ստիպելու հետ կանգնել։
> 
> Ժողովուրդը խղճում ա, պետությունը «սիրում» ա, ինքն էլ չգիտեմ, ինչ որ բանից նեղվում ա՞, թե՞ չէ։ Եթե նորմալ դոզա ստանա պետությունից, նեղվելու տեղ չունի, դոզան քիչ եղավ, էլի պտի փորձի ճարել, այսինքն փափուկ քաղաքականությունը թերացավ։
> 
> Այսինքն ժողովրդի կողմից մերժումը, որ ըստ իս պետք ա իրանց ստիպեր վատ զգալ, դու առաջարկում ես չանել։ Ի՞նչի համար պտի ուզենան բուժվել, ո՞րն ա խթանը։


Նախ՝ անօրինական գործողություն կատարելուց վախը ավելի պակաս զսպող գործոն է, քան տեղեկացվածությունը: Սա փաստ է: Եթե երիտասարդը լավ գիտի, որ թմրամիջոցի գործածումը կարող է նպաստել իր և իր ընտանիքի կործանմանը, շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ այդ առաջին անգամը չի գործածի: Վախն իրականում այս դեպքում լուրջ զսպող միջոց չէ: Երբ երեխան (պատանին, երիտասարդը) տեղեկացված չլինելով, սկսում է ծխել, նա հիմնականում վախենում է իր ծնողներից և այդ գործողությունն անում թաքուն: Վերջում էլ մի քիչ դուրսը ման է գալիս, որ հոտն անցնի, նոր է տուն մտնում: Հետո երբ սկսում է ծխելը, նրան կարող են օրերով ծեծել, գումար չտալ, մեկ է՝ հիմնականում եթե ինքը չգիտակցեց (իսկ դա ծխախոտի  մասին կրթվելու միջոցով կարող է լինել), ծխելը երբեք էլ չի դադարեցնելու: Նույն մեխանիզմը (իհարկե մի քիչ ավելի կոշտ և մասշտաբային) թմրամիջոցների (նաև՝ ալկոհոլի) դեպքում է: Երբ կախվածություն է ձևավորվում (հիմնականում շատ արագ), մարդու համար վախենալու է, որ կբռնվի կամ կհայտնվի իրվապահների տեսադաշտում, բայց նա շարունակելու է թաքուն անել այդ գործողությունը՝ մտածելով, որ ինքը կարողանում է հաջող թաքնվել: Նրա մոտ համաչափ և քննադատական վերաբերմունք իր հիվանդության նկատմամբ չի ձևավորվում այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ նա լիարժեքորեն չի գիտակցում թմրամիջոցների հետևանքով առաջացող հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական հետևանքները, կորուստները, չի պատկերացնում (տեղեկացված չէ) այդ վիճակից դուրս գալու ելքերը: Այդպես ժամանակ է անցնում ու սկզբում նեղ շրջապատը, հետո աստիճանաբար ավելի շատ մարդիկ իմանում են, որ այդ մարդը կախվածություն ունի: Վերջ: Սա արդեն դժոխք է (իրականում մինչ այդ էլ էր դժողք): Երբ արդեն նեղ շրջապատն իմանում է, սկսվում է խարանելու և թմրամիջոցների գործածումն ինքնուրույն դադարեցնելու հնարավորություն չունենալու հետևանքով ի հայտ եկող օտարացումը: Մեկը հայհոյում է, մյուսը չի շփվում, մյուսը ճիշտ խորհուրդ է տալիս և այլն: Սրանք կարևոր չեն: Ես ընթացքն եմ նկարագրում: Պահ է գալիս, որ մարդը լրիվ հասկանում է, որ ինքը արդեն հիվանդ է, բայց այստեղ էլ մեկ այլ հարց է առաջանում՝ Ի՞ՆՉ անել: Սա այն շրջանն է, երբ թմրամիջոցնի գործածման նպատակը հաճույք ստանալը չէ, այլ՝ հիվանդագին հակման բավարարումը, զրկանքի վիճակից դուրս գալն ու լիարժեք մարդ զգալը (կախվածության հիմնական ախտանիշներն են): Էդ բազմաթիվ խորհուրդների մեջ մեր հասարակության տեղեկացվածության բացակայության պատճառով հազար ու մի տեսակի բաներ են լինում (հիմա մի քիչ ավելի քիչ): Էդ մարդուն տանում են շամանի մոտ, ինչ-որ բուսաբույժի կամ շառլատանի մոտ, բախտագուշակի ու թաղում հայտնի բուժքույր Վազգուշի մոտ և այլն: Ու այս մարդիկ, տեղեկացված չլինելու պատճառով, իրական ելքը չեն գտնում:

Իրականում այս վիճակում հայտնված թմրամիջոց գործածողը շատ է ուզում դադարեցնել, բայց անկարող է: Իրոք անկարող է. թմրամիջոցի հերթական չափաբաժինը չընդունելու պարագայում, նա կեսմարդ է, հաճախ չի կարող տեղից վեր կենալ (էլ չեմ ասում «լոմկա» կոչվածի շատ ծանր ախտանիշների մասին): Անգամ ամենաուժեղ մարդիկ չեն դիմանում զրկանքին: Այ այստեղ է, որ մասնագիտացված բուժհաստատություն ուղորդելն ու արդյունավետ (կյանքի որակը բարձրացնող, թմրամիջոցների գործածում դադարեցնող) բուժման դիմելը կարևոր է: Հիմա ՌԴ-ում հիվանդը գիտի՝ գնաց ինչ-որ մասնավոր կլինիկա 20.000 դոլար տվեց, բուժվեց իբր, դուրս է գրվելու ու կրկին վերսկսի... Որովհետև դա անարդյունավետ բուժում է: Իսկ եթե արդյունավետ բուժման դիմեց, այդպես չի լինի: Այ սենց խնդիրներ են: 

Բայց էլի վերադառնամ սկզբին: Եթե տեղեկացված լինեն մարդիկ, իհարկե առաջին անգամը չեն գործածի: Հիմնական խնդիրները նրանում են, որ մարդիկ սկսում են գործածել, սկզբում այսպես ասած «կայֆավատցա» են լինում: Հետո նոր երբ բանը բանից անցնում է, տեղեկանում են, բայց արդեն ուշ է լինում, հիվանդությունն էլ՝ զարգացած:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երևի որ TV չեմ դիտում, դրանից ա, որ չեմ տեսնում էդ տեղեկացումները հասարակության շրջանում։
Քեզանից իմանում եմ, որ անցել ենք բուժման մեղմ մեթոդներին, ու կանխարգելման միակ մեթոդը մնացել ա հասարակության տեղետվացության աստիճանի բարձրացումը։
Էդ մեթոդն էլ նենց թաքուն են անում, չենք տեսնում։

Սենց մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ։ Ժամանակին մի ինտերնետ ակումբ էի սպասարկում, այսինքն երբ խնդիր էին ունենում, զանգում էին, գնում դզում էի։
Պայման էր դրված, իմ ներս մտնելու պահից ինչև դուրս գալս ակումբում չպետք է լիներ ծխող մարդ, չպետք է հնչեր հայկական ու արաբական երաժշտություն։
Դրանով ես ցույց էի տալիս իմ վերաբերմունքը իմ կարծիքով վատ երևույթների նկատմամբ։ Ու կար ուլտիմատում. ուզում ես խնդիրը լուծվի, թեկուզ կարճ ժամանակով դադարեցու վատը։

Շատ կուզեի տեսնել նման ուլտիմատում պետության կողմից, բայց էս սաղ գրածներիցդ հետո չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչ ուլտիմատում կարելի ա դնել։
Բուժման էս մեղմ մեթոդը ոչ մի կերպ չի բռնում արգելքի ու ուլտիմատումի հետ։ Մենակ տեղակացվածություն (էն որ ոչ տեսնում եմ, ոչ լսում)։

----------


## Rhayader

> http://www.thelocal.fr/20140514/fren...kirts-to-class
> 
> Դե եթե քեզ առաջարկեն դպրոցում յուբկա հագնել ու դու չենթարկվես ու դու դպրոց գնաս սև շալվարով դու ավտոմատ կդառնաս *չհամակերպվող*
> 
> իսկ էն յուբկա հագնողները նախիր


Դու հենց նոր քո ամբողջ տեսակին նախիր անվանեցիր, որովհետև այս երկրի կոնտեքստում չհամակերպվողը ես եմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ձեզ ով թույլ տվեց էդպես  արտահայտվելու, հարցն էլ կարելի է գեղեցիկ ձևակերպել և տալ , այլ ոչ թե ձեռ առնելու կարգի բան գրել կամ էլ իբր թե տափակ հումոր անել: Դա ինձ դուր չեկավ:


Առավոտ էր, Արարատյան դաշտի լուսապայծառ առավոտներից մեկը: Արտգեոյի առավոտյան ցողով պարուրված լուսապայծառ գագաթին հարց առաջացավ, որ հուզում էր բազմաթիվ պայծառամիտ պարմանիների (ու ինչու ոչ՝ պարմանուհիների). արդյո՞ք նման կարծիք հայտնողը տաղավարի նստարաններին թիկնած ճերմակահետ մի տատ է՝ հպարտ իր բազում թոռներով, թե՞ պոլիկլինիկան այցելում է՝ ելնելով ջինջ աչքերում հայտնված հետաքրքրությունից:

----------

Enna Adoly (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014), Յոհաննես (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հոգեբան չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էդ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես որևէ դեպքում կարելի՞ է սենց բաներ «հասկացնել» երեխային։


Լիլ, ասենք, եթե ես էս մարդուն հոգեբանի դիպլոմ տված լինեի, գիտես, թե ինչ կապ ունեմ, ոլորտի հետ, կացինով ինքս իմ ձեռքերը կկտրեի:

----------


## Rhayader

> էԴ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ԻՆՉ ԽՈՍՔ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ« ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՀՈԳԻՆ ԷԼ ՉՊՂՏՈՐՎԻ « ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ «ՈՐ ՄԵԾ ՍԽԱԼ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ…


Նման նեղմիտ, սահմանափակ, անընկալունակ ռեակցիա կարող էր տալ չգիտեմ ով: Հոգեբանն իրավունք չունի դիագնոզ դնել, եթե ինքը ոլորտի մասնագետ չի, իսկ մասնագիտացումները հոգեբանության մեջ ավելի շատ են, քան հոգեբանական դպրոցները: Հոգեբանն իրավունք չունի դիագնոզ դնել, նախքան պացիենտին հասկանալը: Հոգեբանն իրավունք չունի հոգեբանական խանգարում չհանդիսացող երևույթը հայտարարել հոգեբանական խանգարում ու բուժել: Այլ կերպ ասած, նույն երևույթը կարող է լինել թե՛ հիվանդագին (օրինակ՝ երեխան կարող է իրեն աղջիկ համարել, որովհետև հայրը մորը ծեծում է ու ինքը չուզելով իրեն ասոցացնել հոր հետ՝ ասոցացնում է մոր հետ), թե՛ ոչ հիվանդագին (Այվիի ասած տարբերակը): Եթե առաջին դեպքը բուժման ենթական է, երկրորդը «բուժելու» բարոյական իրավունք չունի ոչ մեկը (ինչպես, ասենք, չեն բուժում մարդու բնավորությունը): Առանց կոմպլեքս, համակարգված ուսումնասիրության հետևութուն անելն առնվազն ոչ կոմպետենտ մասնագետ լինելու նշան է:

----------

Enna Adoly (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս ինչ թունդ բանավեճա գնում: 
> Չարժե 10 հոգով մեկին նեղել: 
> 
> Դասեր տվողները թող մի քիչ համեստ պահեն իրանց, իսկ միգուցե իրանք էլ ունեն դրա կարիքը:


Էդ որ հազար քյառթով մի հատ գեյի են նեղում, հեչ, որ մասնագիտության ամոթ հանդիսացող մեկին ասում են, որ ոլորտից դուրս գա, քանի դեռ ոչ մեկին անուղղելի վնաս չի հասցրել, միանգամից տաս հոգով մի հոգու մի նեղեք, համեստ եղեք, բան:




> Ուախ ուախ ուախ  իրոնիան էլի սիտուացիայի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Քանի նորեկ ա էսպես նեղացել ու գնացել ակումբից . Լավ չի


Եսիմ, ես որ նման մարդկանց գնալուց ինձ վատ չեմ զգում, թեչէ վաղը մյուս օրը ստեղ կսկսեն ռասսայի մաքրության մասին թեմաներ բացել: Չմոռանանք, էլի, որ իմ թվերին Ակումբում հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին բոլոր թեմաները օդմինությունը փակում էր, որ «կոնֆլիկտից խուսափի»:

----------

Մինա (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Գորտուկ ջան, *մենք բոլորս* լրիվ անկեղծ ուզում ենք, որ դու մնաս էս ֆորումում ու դառնաս բոլորիս ընկերը, քանի որ մենք էլ ենք անկեղծ ուզում որքան հնարավոր է քեզ սխալ ճանապարհից հետ պահել:


Ոչ բոլորս:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ջոն ջան, դու էլ մի քիչ շատ ես մտել հերոսի դերի մեջ, հը՞ն 
> 
> Կապ չունի՝ նորեկ, հնեկ, թե միջանկյալ:
> Սենց մտքեր մարդ որտեղ էլ տեսնի, առնվազն վատ կզգա էդ ամենը գրողի համար:
> Ամեն մեկն էդ «վատ զգալն» իր ձևով է արտահայտում՝ մեկը մի քիչ մեղմ, մյուսը՝ պակաս մեղմ:
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում ադեկվատ ռեակցիա է սենց տեքստերին:


Ասենք մեկը մտնի ինտիմ, պատմի, թե ոնց ա աղջիկ բռնաբարել (համարժեք արարքներ են, իմ կարծիքով), ու ռեակցիայից նեղվի, որոշի գնալ, կողքից մեկը գա, ասի՝ նորեկների դեմքին ինչի եք թռնում, էլի:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Եսիմ, ես որ նման մարդկանց գնալուց ինձ վատ չեմ զգում, թեչէ վաղը մյուս օրը ստեղ կսկսեն ռասսայի մաքրության մասին թեմաներ բացել: Չմոռանանք, էլի, որ իմ թվերին Ակումբում հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին բոլոր թեմաները օդմինությունը փակում էր, որ «կոնֆլիկտից խուսափի»:


Բայ, առավոտ բարլուսով էս ինչ էներգետիկ հզոր ներուժով ես մտել ակումբ, էն ինչ դու ասում ես, արդեն ասել են, մի ռեյս էլ դու ես ասել, հազիվ խախանդվել սեմուչկա ենք չրթում, թող շարունակենք էլի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

ասենք մարդիկ վիճում են, չեն հասկանում իրար, հետո հարթվում ա ամեն ինչ, ով ինչ պետք ա հասկանում ա, ով ինչ հետևություն պետք ա անում ա, մի երկու օր հետո մեկը էդ կողմերով անցնելիս սկսում ա ճիշտ ու սխալ որոշել, լուրջ դեմքով վերլուծություններ անել
որ ի՞նչ

 հիմար իրավիճակի մեջ չհայտնվելու համար, երբ որ քննարկումից մի կիլոմետր բաց ա թողնում մարդը, ենթադրաբար պետք ա էդ լրիվ կարդա, հետո գրի, ոչ թե կարդալով գա, «ըհը, էս բառին կարելի ա կպնել, սպասի մեջբերեմ մի երկու խելոք բան ասեմ»… Միշտ չի որ խելոք բան արժի ասել, մանավանդ եթե մինչև քեզ ասվել ա արդեն:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Chuk (02.06.2014), մարիօ (09.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուզում եմ , որ բոլորդ պատկերացնեք, թե ոնց ձեզ կզգաք երբ ձեր քրոջը, մայրիկին կամ բարեկամներից մեկին, մի շատ մտերիմ մարդու հետ էսպես վարվեն, ընդհամենը մի չնչին բանի համար: խմբովի մեկի վրա հարձակվում են «շակալները» նրանք դարանակալում են ու միասին են հարձակվում:


Ջանամ, դու ոնց կզգաս, եթե քո քրոջ, մայրիկի կամ բարեկամներից մեկի հետ իրեն հոգեբան համարող մեկը էնպես վարվի, ոնց դու էդ երեխայի հետ: Ոնց կզգաս, եթե քո բարեկամին հասարակության առնվազն 70 տոկոսը քֆուրով բնութագրի, չնայած ինքը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել դրան արժանանալու համար: Ոնց կզգաս, եթե միակ մարդը, որին փող ես տալիս, որ ինքը քեզ հասկանա ու օգնի, դնի ու քեզ դեմքով ցեխը մտցնի:



> Դուք կարելի է ասել նույն կերպ վարվեցիք, ձեզանից ոչ մեկ կարգին խորհուրդ չտվեց այլ միանգամից ուզում էր իր, իրբրև թե հումորի զգացում ունեցող տափակ մտքերը արտահայտեր յուրահատուկ բառերով , պտույտներով, ծաղրական բաներ էին ասվում , հազար ու մի անկապություն, բայց ոչ խորհուրդ այլ միայն ղժժալու համար ասված լինելու: Հետո մի էսպիսի հարց ձեզ, դուք ինձանից քանի տարի եք մեծ , այ թեկույզ Տրիբուն դու: Դու կարաիր ինձ ասեիր, բալիկ ջան կամ անգամ դա էլ պետք չէ ուղղակի ասեիր.
> -Գիտես  դու երևի թերի գիտես, ոչինչ բան չկա դու սխալ ես մտածում երբ էդպես ես անում, ավելի լավ է էսպես վարվես:


Մեզանից առնվազն հինգը քեզ լրիվ անտեղի պաշտպանում ու մնացածի հետ կռիվ էին տալիս, որ քեզ չնեղեն, բայց դե իրենց նկատելը տրագիկ հալածյալի իմիջը կխախտեր, չէ՞:



> Կամ էլ ինչ ա նշանակում այս ժամանակներում այլ կերպ են մոտենում տրանսեքսուալիզմին: Իսկ այս ժամանակներում էդպես վիրավորելն էլ է շատ հարգի ու դուք հանգիստ կարող եք ասել ,որ քաղաքավարի եք մոտեցել այս հարցին ու կարգին տեղը տեղին ինձ վիրավորել եք, թե պիտի սրա անունը դնեք ԿԱրԳԻՆ ԲԱՑԱՏՐԵՑԻՆՔ ՀԱՍԿԱՑԱՎ , ԱՊՐԵՆՔ ՄԵՆՔ , ԻՆչ ԼԱՎ ԵՆՔ ԿՐԹՈՒՄ: մի խոսքով ձեր խիղճը ձեր  հետ, ինչքան կարում եք էդպես դուխով , բոլորդ իրար թիկունքի, հանկարծ մեկը չսխալվի բռնեք քացու տակ քցեք , հետո ասեք կատակով չափալախ էի տալիս: Նաիրուհի անձամբ ասում ես , որ բոլորդ էլ էդ ծանր վիճակում հայտնվել եք ու իբր դա էլ բան է , որ ասում ես, դրա համար էլ ինքդ էլ ես էդ վիճակի մեջ գցում, որ մի հատ դրա համն էլ զգաս:  Ապրես դու , ընտիր ա:


Ես ինչքան կարդացել եմ, քո որակումները տրանսգենդեր մարդկանց մասին շատ ավելի վիրավորական են եղել, քան ցանկացած որակում, որ անդրադարձել է քեզ: Համենայն դեպս, քեզ որպես վարակիչ, «հոգի պղտորող» հիվանդի չեն վերաբերվել, որին «ավելի լավ է ծեծել, քան թույլ տալ, որ ուրիշների հոգին պղտորի»:

----------


## Rhayader

> ես էլ թրոլլիս կապած էի պահել:


Էդ օրերին ինտերնետ չունեի, նոր եմ տեսել, գիտես, ես իմին չեմ կապում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ես ինչքան կարդացել եմ, քո որակումները տրանսգենդեր մարդկանց մասին շատ ավելի վիրավորական են եղել, քան ցանկացած որակում, որ անդրադարձել է քեզ: Համենայն դեպս, քեզ որպես վարակիչ, «հոգի պղտորող» հիվանդի չեն վերաբերվել, որին «ավելի լավ է ծեծել, քան թույլ տալ, որ ուրիշների հոգին պղտորի»:


Բայ, ախպերս, թարգի, լա՞վ։ Կատոկդ պահի ուրիշ դեպքերի համար, հեսա գնամ «Անտաշատի» թեման թարմացնեմ։

Ոչ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում, ուղղակի թեման փակի կամ սկսի Աթեիստին ճնշել, ինքն ուզում է, որ մահապատիժը հետ բերեն ու բոլոր թմրամոլներին մեկուսացնեն հասարակությունից։

Պայմանավորվեցի՞նք  :Kiss:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, առավոտ բարլուսով էս ինչ էներգետիկ հզոր ներուժով ես մտել ակումբ, էն ինչ դու ասում ես, արդեն ասել են, մի ռեյս էլ դու ես ասել, հազիվ խախանդվել սեմուչկա ենք չրթում, թող շարունակենք էլի


Ես հերթով եմ կարդում  :LOL:  ու տեղում պատասխանում, հետո տեսնում, որ դուք էլ եք ասել: Պարզապես որ լրիվ կարդամ, չեմ հիշի սկզբում ինչին էի ուզում պատասխանել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, ախպերս, թարգի, լա՞վ։ Կատոկդ պահի ուրիշ դեպքերի համար, հեսա գնամ «Անտաշատի» թեման թարմացնեմ։
> 
> Ոչ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում, ուղղակի թեման փակի կամ սկսի Աթեիստին ճնշել, ինքն ուզում է, որ մահապատիժը հետ բերեն ու բոլոր թմրամոլներին մեկուսացնեն հասարակությունից։
> 
> Պայմանավորվեցի՞նք


Լիլ, իմ գրելու իմաստն էն չի, որ Գորտուկին նեղեմ, կամ բան, ես մեզանից հետո այս թեման կարդացողների համար եմ գրում. Վարդան Այգեկցու սկզբունքով




> Առյուծն և գայլն և աղվեսն եղբայր եղան և որսի ելան և գտան մի խոյ, մի ոչխար, որ է մաքի և մի գառ: Ճաշի ժամին առյուծն ասաց գայլին, թե բաժանիր մեր մեջ այդ որսը: Եվ գայլն ասաց. «Ով թագավոր, աստված արդեն բաժանել է՝ խոյը քեզ, մաքին ինձ և գառն աղվեսին»: Եվ առյուծն բարկանալով, ապտակ զարկեց գայլի ծնոտին, և դուրս թռան գայլի աչքերը, և նա նստեց և դառն լաց եղավ: Եվ դարձյալ ասաց առյուծն աղվեսին, թե բաժանիր ոչխարները մեր մեջ: Եվ աղվեսն ասաց. «Ով թագավոր, աստված արդեն բաժանել է՝ խոյը քեզ ճաշին, մաքին քեզ՝ հրամենքին և գառը քեզ ընթրիքին»: Եվ առյուծն ասաց. «Ով խորամանկ աղվես, քեզ ո՞վ սովորեցրեց այդպես ճիշտ բաժանել»: Եվ աղվեսն ասաց. «Ինձ սովորեցրեցին գայլի աչքերը, որ դուրս թռան»:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

...

----------


## keyboard

> Ես հերթով եմ կարդում  ու տեղում պատասխանում, հետո տեսնում, որ դուք էլ եք ասել: Պարզապես որ լրիվ կարդամ, չեմ հիշի սկզբում ինչին էի ուզում պատասխանել:


Չունենամ քեզ տականք  :LOL: 

Մի հատ բլոկնոտի եղածն ինչ ա, կոմպի մեջ դաժե ձրիա, բաց, մեջը մտքերդ գրի ու հերթով ջնջելով գնա, կտենաս, որ վերջում ասելու բան չի մնա ու գոնե ևս մի հոգու աչքերում դու սատանա չես երևա, էդքան անեցք ու աչք որ քո վրենա, ոնց էլ չես վախում հեծանիվ ես քշում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայ, ախպերս, թարգի, լա՞վ։ Կատոկդ պահի ուրիշ դեպքերի համար, հեսա գնամ «Անտաշատի» թեման թարմացնեմ։
> 
> Ոչ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում, ուղղակի թեման փակի կամ սկսի Աթեիստին ճնշել, ինքն ուզում է, որ* մահապատիժը հետ բերեն ու բոլոր թմրամոլներին մեկուսացնեն հասարակությունից։*
> 
> Պայմանավորվեցի՞նք


յա՝՞… տենց բան ա՞ ասել…

----------


## Rhayader

> Չունենամ քեզ տականք 
> 
> Մի հատ բլոկնոտի եղածն ինչ ա, կոմպի մեջ դաժե ձրիա, բաց, մեջը մտքերդ գրի ու հերթով ջնջելով գնա, կտենաս, որ վերջում ասելու բան չի մնա ու գոնե ևս մի հոգու աչքերում դու սատանա չես երևա, էդքան անեցք ու աչք որ քո վրենա, ոնց էլ չես վախում հեծանիվ ես քշում


Ես որ իջնում եմ պադյեզդ ծխելու, տերտերներն էսպես շենքի տակ կանգնած են.

----------


## keyboard

> Ես որ իջնում եմ պադյեզդ ծխելու, տերտերներն էսպես շենքի տակ կանգնած են.


Բայ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Լիլ, չե՞ս հիշում, որ էն մեր եղնիկ վախտերը դու ինձ համար յուբկայով Հիտլեր էիր, ես էլ քեզ համար՝ Մարկիզ դե Սադ  :LOL:  ժամանակն ամեն ինչ տեղն է դնում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> յա՝՞… տենց բան ա՞ ասել…


Օկ, մահապատժի միտքը ոնց որ չափազանցրած եմ ընկալել, դե գիշեր էր, հոգնած մեռնում էի




> Ինձ թվում ա «մեղմ» քաղաքականությունը ընդհանրապես շատ բնագավառներում ա սկսել կիրառվել, այդ թվում և թմրամոլների բուժման գործում։ *Օրինակ շատ երկրներ հրաժարվեցին մահապատժից (ըստ իսկ էլի սխալ մոտեցում ա)* ոչ են հույսով, որ ցմահ դատապարտվածը կզղջա ու կվերադաստիարակվի։ Տենդենցն ա տենց։


Իսկ էն երկրորդի պահով ճիշտ էի հիշում




> Ու ես կողմ եմ որ թմրամոլներին զրկեն որոշակի իրավունքներից, երեխա որդեգրելու մասին խոսք էլ չի գնում, բայց կողմ եմ, որ իրանցից շատերին զրկեն ծնողական իրավունքից, զ*րկեն ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքից, զոռով լցնեն մի տեղ ու, քանի չեն բուժվել, չհամարվեն նորմալ մարդ։*
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ իրանք ավելի մոտ են հանցագործներին, քան հիվանդներին, մանավանդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում արգելվում ա ոչ միայն թմրանյութի առևտուրը, այլ նաև օգտագործումը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից հանցագործ են։
> 
> Ու, հա, փաստորեն սա վառ արտահայտված անհանդուրժողականություն ա։
> Ես *նարկամանոֆոբ* եմ ու չեմ պատրաստվում դա թաքցնել։


Կարող ես մյուս գրառումներն էլ կարդալ, մարդը լավ էլ արտահայտվում է  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիլ, չե՞ս հիշում, որ էն մեր եղնիկ վախտերը դու ինձ համար յուբկայով Հիտլեր էիր, ես էլ քեզ համար՝ Մարկիզ դե Սադ  ժամանակն ամեն ինչ տեղն է դնում:


Հա, մենակ թե դու ինձ համար էլի Մարկիզ դե Սադ ես  :Tongue:   :Kiss:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Մի անգամ Իսային ասում են.
> - լսի՛, երեկ տեսանք, որ կինդ էն քեզ պատկանող խոտի դեզի վրա ուրիշի հետ հարաբերվում էր։
> 
> Էս Իսան էլ ասում է.
> - ապեր, էտ խոտի դեզը իմը չի


Էդ դրա ավելի լավ տարբերակը կա.
Ապարանցուն ասում են կնգատ զապի մեջ 8 հոգով բռնաբարում են, սա թե.
-Հահ, զապի մեջ 8 հոգի չի տեղավորվի
 :LOL:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ


Հեչ, հեչ չեմ ուզում անդրադառնամ անցած գնացածին, բայց դե խասիաթ ա, որ մտավ ուղեղս, պետք ա ճշտեմ  :Smile: 

Հով, ինչի՞ց ա, որ մինչ այժմ ով ինչ ասում էր մեր երկկենցաղ ախպորը, սվիններով էիր ընդունում, դոշ էիր տալիս, փրփրում, Շինոյի դեմքին թռար էն քո ֆիռմեննի ձևերով, մի հատ էլ հուզիչ մեսիջ կարծեմ թողեցիր վերջում բոլդով:
Հիմա Ռայն ա մտել, գրեթե ամեն ինչ ասվել ա, բայց նա այնուամենայնիվ իր ներդրումն ա ունենում ու բավականին կոպիտ ձևով, ավելի կոպիտ, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: 
Բայց իր ասածները քեզ մոտ ոչ թե արդար վրդովվմունք են առաջացնում, այլ մեծաթիվ քրքրջացող սմայլիկներ, ուրախ տրամադրություն՝ ընդհւպ մինչև սիրո խոստովանություն՝  վիրավորող անձին ուղղված:

Ասենք խի է՞լի: Արդարության զգացմունքներդ ի՞նչ եղան պահի տակ:
Էն ինչ չի կարելի մնացածին, կարելի ա Ռայի՞ն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես: Վիրավորում, քացու տակ ա չէ՞ գցում մարդուն: Էն էլ՝ երևի էդ մարդու՝ հազիվ հանգստալուց, խելքի գալուց հետո:

Մենակ չգրես էլի՝ էդ նրանից ա որ ես վատն եմ, չարացած եմ մարդկության վրա, նենգ եմ ու դժնի: Էդ ելույթը սաղս անգիր գիտենք արդեն   :Smile:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (24.12.2015), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ռայ, դու ֆորումային քննարկման կուլտուրա չունես, ես անհանդուրժող եմ քո նկատմամբ  :Tongue:

----------


## keyboard

> Հեչ, հեչ չեմ ուզում անդրադառնամ անցած գնացածին, բայց դե խասիաթ ա, որ մտավ ուղեղս, պետք ա ճշտեմ 
> 
> Հով, ինչի՞ց ա, որ մինչ այժմ ով ինչ ասում էր մեր երկկենցաղ ախպորը, սվիններով էիր ընդունում, դոշ էիր տալիս, փրփրում, Շինոյի դեմքին թռար էն քո ֆիռմեննի ձևերով, մի հատ էլ հուզիչ մեսիջ կարծեմ թողեցիր վերջում բոլդով:
> Հիմա Ռայն ա մտել, գրեթե ամեն ինչ ասվել ա, բայց նա այնուամենայնիվ իր ներդրումն ա ունենում ու բավականին կոպիտ ձևով, ավելի կոպիտ, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: 
> Բայց իր ասածները քեզ մոտ ոչ թե արդար վրդովվմունք են առաջացնում, այլ մեծաթիվ քրքրջացող սմայլիկներ, ուրախ տրամադրություն՝ ընդհւպ մինչև սիրո խոստովանություն՝  վիրավորող անձին ուղղված:
> 
> Ասենք խի է՞լի: Արդարության զգացմունքներդ ի՞նչ եղան պահի տակ:
> Էն ինչ չի կարելի մնացածին, կարելի ա Ռայի՞ն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես: Վիրավորում, քացու տակ ա չէ՞ գցում մարդուն: Էն էլ՝ երևի էդ մարդու՝ հազիվ հանգստալուց, խելքի գալուց հետո:
> 
> Մենակ չգրես էլի՝ էդ նրանից ա որ ես վատն եմ, չարացած եմ մարդկության վրա, նենգ եմ ու դժնի: Էդ ելույթը սաղս անգիր գիտենք արդեն


Ասեմ ցավդ տանեմ, մութ չմնա, Ռայի ասածները իրոք տրամադրությունս բարձրացրին, իրան էլ ասեցի էդ մասին, քանի որ ինքը գրում էր նույն բաները ինչը որ ասել քլնգել էինք ու իմ գրածն էլ, եթե նկատեցիր, էլի "տոռմուզ" անող բնույթի էր, ես Ռային խնդրեցի, պահանջեցի, առաջարկեցի ոնց կուզես ընդունի, բայց ես իրան ասեցի, որ թարգի, քանի որ խոսացել ենք արդեն ու պարզել ենք ամեն ինչ, հիմա էդքանից հետո, ես իմ ու իրա գրածները, ոչ էնքան լուրջ եմ ընդունել, որքան արդեն խոսացված ու արդեն ոչ պիտանի գրառումներ, որոնք հա, իմ տրամադրությունը բարձրացրին, ընդ որում, արդեն նեղացողն ու վիրավորվողն էլ բավական այլ կերպ ա տրամադրված էս թեմային ու քննարկմանը:
Մնացածը դու ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի, կոնկրետ Շինի դեպքն էլ ասեմ, ես իրա դեմքին չեմ թռել, եթե դու մեկելը, Շինը ու մյուսը մտածում եք, որ ես հերոս եմ, պռոստո տակ եմ մարդկանց կպնում, անտեղի, ասել Շինի տուտ կակ տուտ, ես էլ ասում եմ ՝ դու,Շինը, մեկելը, մյուսը էս տիպի գրառումներ անում եք մարդկանց ուգաձիծ անելու համար, հաճոյանալու ու խախաղաբեր աղավնու թևերով մի քանի նախադասությամբ ինձ սարքում շինծու հերոս, իսկ ձեզ լուսապայծառ պսակով հանդուրժող ու ամենաառաջադեմ ու ամեանաաջակցող մարդիկ:
Ուրիշ լավ ե՞ս ցավդ տանեմ:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեչ, հեչ չեմ ուզում անդրադառնամ անցած գնացածին, բայց դե խասիաթ ա, որ մտավ ուղեղս, պետք ա ճշտեմ 
> 
> Հով, ինչի՞ց ա, որ մինչ այժմ ով ինչ ասում էր մեր երկկենցաղ ախպորը, սվիններով էիր ընդունում, դոշ էիր տալիս, փրփրում, Շինոյի դեմքին թռար էն քո ֆիռմեննի ձևերով, մի հատ էլ հուզիչ մեսիջ կարծեմ թողեցիր վերջում բոլդով:
> Հիմա Ռայն ա մտել, գրեթե ամեն ինչ ասվել ա, բայց նա այնուամենայնիվ իր ներդրումն ա ունենում ու բավականին կոպիտ ձևով, ավելի կոպիտ, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: 
> Բայց իր ասածները քեզ մոտ ոչ թե արդար վրդովվմունք են առաջացնում, այլ մեծաթիվ քրքրջացող սմայլիկներ, ուրախ տրամադրություն՝ ընդհւպ մինչև սիրո խոստովանություն՝  վիրավորող անձին ուղղված:
> 
> Ասենք խի է՞լի: Արդարության զգացմունքներդ ի՞նչ եղան պահի տակ:
> Էն ինչ չի կարելի մնացածին, կարելի ա Ռայի՞ն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես: Վիրավորում, քացու տակ ա չէ՞ գցում մարդուն: Էն էլ՝ երևի էդ մարդու՝ հազիվ հանգստալուց, խելքի գալուց հետո:
> 
> Մենակ չգրես էլի՝ էդ նրանից ա որ ես վատն եմ, չարացած եմ մարդկության վրա, նենգ եմ ու դժնի: Էդ ելույթը սաղս անգիր գիտենք արդեն


Գալ ջան, Արեան արդեն շատ լավ պատասխանել ա դրան :Smile:  



> Ու էս ամեն ինչը միմիայն ակնհայտ անվնաս մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որը հաստատ անձնական հարթություն կամ չի տեղափոխի, կամ չի կարա, կամ չի հասնի:
> Իրական վտանգը կա ու մնալու ա էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ մենք Շինարարից ենք մուռներս հանելու, ու մեզ թվալու ա թե շատ մեծ գործ ենք արել:
> 
> Էս երևի իզուր էլ գրում եմ: Հազար անգամ խոսացել ենք էս թեմայով էլի նույնն ա էլի: Հեսա ինձ էլ կքրֆեք կանցնի կգնա էլի:



Էնտեղ ընդամենը մի բառ եմ փոխել: 

Ռայադերի դեպքում, ում հետ վիրտուալում տարիների «անհաշտության» փորձառնության կրողն եմ՝ ըստ էության մինչև օրս, ով ով, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ ակնհայտորեն ավելի հարմարավետ ա վիրտուալում իր հետ համաձայնել, քան բանավիճել: Էս ծաղկեփունջն էլ քեզ :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Գալաթեա (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ռայադերի դեպքում, ում հետ վիրտուալում տարիների «անհաշտության» փորձառնության կրողն եմ՝ ըստ էության մինչև օրս, ով ով, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ ակնհայտորեն ավելի հարմարավետ ա վիրտուալում իր հետ համաձայնել, քան բանավիճել: Էս ծաղկեփունջն էլ քեզ


Շին ախպեր, էն որ դու լավն ես  դրանում ոչ մի խոսք, բայց կներես պիտի ասեմ, էս մեջբերածդ ու համեմատությունդ ինձ բացում ա:
Ապեր, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում էլի, խի դու կարաս մտածես, որ դու էդքան մաքուր ու լավն ես, իսկ ես չար ու վատը, ասենք իմ որ մի ասածն ա տարբերվում Արեայի ասածից, էսքան ժամանակ նույն բանը չէմ ասե՞լ տարբեր բառերով, նույնը չեմ փորձե՞լ բացատրե՞լ, հա երբեմն կոպիտ, երբեմն ոչ կոռեկտ, բայց իտոգը նույնն ա, բայց չէ ախպեր՝ դու, մեկելը, մյուսը կարճ ասած լավ մարդկանցով էլի, ինձ քարկոծել ու փնովել եք, որ ես հերոսություն եմ անում:
Չէ ապեր, էլի եմ կրկնում ու հա էլ կրկնելու եմ, դու, մեկելը մյուսը ձևականություն եք անում, նենց բաներ եք գրում, որ բոլորին դուր գա:

Կոնկրետ դու-ն քո մասին չի Շին, ուղղակի մեջբերածդ ու համեմատությունդ իրոք բացում ա, ներող…  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

Քիբորդ ախպեր, մեր մեջ ասած չեմ նկատել որ որևէ մեկը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գրի, որ ինքը լավն ա... դե... բացի քեզնից  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քիբորդ ախպեր, մեր մեջ ասած չեմ նկատել որ որևէ մեկը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի գրի, որ ինքը լավն ա... դե... բացի քեզնից


Կոնկրետ էս թեմայում չէ, բայց նենց ես մեկ-մեկ ասում եմ՝ ա դե լավն եմ էլի, հո զոռով չի՝ ակնհայտորեն վստահ լինելով զրուցակիցներիս մոտ հումորի զգացողության առկայության հարցում:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ ես լավն եմ, ասեմ ավելին շատ լավն եմ, թե մեկն էլ մտածումա մեծամիտ եմ՝ քաք ա ուտում:
Էս նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա,իսկ էն, որ ես քեզ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ դու իմ ասածներն ու գրածները հասկանում ես նենց ոնց ուզում ես, դա էլ նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա ու մենակ դու չես Արտ ջան, էն բարի ու հրեշտակային կերպարներն էլ են տենց, իրանց հաշտեցնող ու "լավ-լավ" գրառումներով, որ ամեն կերպ փորձում են ինձ համոզեն, որ ես սուտի հերոսություն եմ անում:
Մնացածը ոնց գիտես ցավդ տանեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ ես լավն եմ, ասեմ ավելին շատ լավն եմ, թե մեկն էլ մտածումա մեծամիտ եմ՝ քաք ա ուտում:
> Էս նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա,իսկ էն, որ ես քեզ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ դու իմ ասածներն ու գրածները հասկանում ես նենց ոնց ուզում ես, դա էլ նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա ու մենակ դու չես Արտ ջան, էն բարի ու հրեշտակային կերպարներն էլ են տենց, իրանց հաշտեցնող ու "լավ-լավ" գրառումներով, որ ամեն կերպ փորձում են ինձ համոզեն, որ ես սուտի հերոսություն եմ անում:
> Մնացածը ոնց գիտես ցավդ տանեմ:


Ով որ իմ ընկերներին կամ ինձ սարկազմով «բարի ու հրեշտակային կերպար» ա ասում, քաք ա ուտում:

----------


## keyboard

> Ով որ իմ ընկերներին կամ ինձ սարկազմով «բարի ու հրեշտակային կերպար» ա ասում, քաք ա ուտում:


100 տոկոս, ով էլ իմ ասածներն ա սարկազմ համարում քաք ա ուտում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> 100 տոկոս, ով էլ իմ ասածներն ա սարկազմ համարում քաք ա ուտում


Փաստորեն էդ արտահայտության մեջ, պնդում ես, որ սարկազմ չկա՞  :Jpit: 

Ես մանրից անհանդուրժող եմ դառնում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Գալ, keyboard-ը դե ֆակտո ինձ ասաց, որ ես թեմայից ուշացել եմ (իմ գրելուց հետո շարունակեցի կարդալ թեման, ու տեսա, որ իրոք բաց եմ թողել իսկական խրախճանքը, դրա համար էլ Գորտուկի պահապահ հրեշտակներին չանդրադարձա), ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Ինքն իմ ասածների հետ ավելի շատ չի համաձայնել, քան մնացածի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասեմ ցավդ տանեմ, մութ չմնա, Ռայի ասածները իրոք տրամադրությունս բարձրացրին, իրան էլ ասեցի էդ մասին, քանի որ ինքը գրում էր նույն բաները ինչը որ ասել քլնգել էինք ու իմ գրածն էլ, եթե նկատեցիր, էլի "տոռմուզ" անող բնույթի էր, ես Ռային խնդրեցի, պահանջեցի, առաջարկեցի ոնց կուզես ընդունի, բայց ես իրան ասեցի, որ թարգի, քանի որ խոսացել ենք արդեն ու պարզել ենք ամեն ինչ, հիմա էդքանից հետո, ես իմ ու իրա գրածները, ոչ էնքան լուրջ եմ ընդունել, որքան արդեն խոսացված ու արդեն ոչ պիտանի գրառումներ, որոնք հա, իմ տրամադրությունը բարձրացրին, ընդ որում, արդեն նեղացողն ու վիրավորվողն էլ բավական այլ կերպ ա տրամադրված էս թեմային ու քննարկմանը:
> Մնացածը դու ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի, կոնկրետ Շինի դեպքն էլ ասեմ, ես իրա դեմքին չեմ թռել, եթե դու մեկելը, Շինը ու մյուսը մտածում եք, որ ես հերոս եմ, պռոստո տակ եմ մարդկանց կպնում, անտեղի, ասել Շինի տուտ կակ տուտ, ես էլ ասում եմ ՝ դու,Շինը, մեկելը, մյուսը էս տիպի գրառումներ անում եք մարդկանց ուգաձիծ անելու համար, հաճոյանալու ու խախաղաբեր աղավնու թևերով մի քանի նախադասությամբ ինձ սարքում շինծու հերոս, իսկ ձեզ լուսապայծառ պսակով հանդուրժող ու ամենաառաջադեմ ու ամեանաաջակցող մարդիկ:
> Ուրիշ լավ ե՞ս ցավդ տանեմ:


Վայ լո՞ւրջ: Փաստորեն դու Ռային ասել ես, որ վատ բան ա անո՞ւմ: Բա մի տեսակ սենց պրիվելիգեռովաննիների խոսակցություն ոնց որ լիներ էլի: Էն որ դու վեչնի ասում ես՝ աստվածներով հավաքվել տժժում եք: Սենց ասում խոսում ուրախանում էիր: Ոչ պաթոս կար, ոչ հոգեցունց մեծապատվություն, ոնց որ մնացած դեպքերում: 
Կտռուտիտ mode-դ միացրել ես, հասկանում եմ, վիզ պետք ա էս պահին, բայց երկակի ստանդարտներ ես բանացնում, եղբայր, լավ չի, հեչ լավ չի: Քո կերտած, զարգացրած ու փայփայած modus operandi-ին էլ հեչ չի բռնում:  
Ռայի փոխարեն ցանկացած այլ մարդ որ մտներ էդ նույն բաները գրեր, դու քեզ այլ կերպ էիր պահելու: Դա հասկանալու համար հանճար պետք չի լինել: Պահվածքդ աչքներիս առաջ ա: 

Իսկ ուրիշ ընտիր էմ, ցավդ:

----------


## keyboard

> Փաստորեն էդ արտահայտության մեջ, պնդում ես, որ սարկազմ չկա՞ 
> 
> Ես մանրից անհանդուրժող եմ դառնում:


Ապեր, ես բան չեմ պնդում, ասում խոսում ենք էլի, բանավիճում ենք   :Smile: 

Միակ անհանդուրժողը երևի ես եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես բան չեմ պնդում, ասում խոսում ենք էլի, բանավիճում ենք  
> 
> Միակ անհանդուրժողը երևի ես եմ


Ընկեր, չէ, ես եմ լինելու անհանդուրժող, եթե մի անգամ էլ «եթե մեկը սենց ա մտածում, քաք ա ուտում» տիպի բան գրես: 

Ու բանավեճն էլ չի ենթադրում, որ պետք ա դիմացինիդ սարազմով պիտակներ կպցնես: Էնպես որ մենք չենք բանավիճում՝ քո թեթև ձեռով:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Վայ լո՞ւրջ: Փաստորեն դու Ռային ասել ես, որ վատ բան ա անո՞ւմ: Բա մի տեսակ սենց պրիվելիգեռովաննիների խոսակցություն ոնց որ լիներ էլի: Էն որ դու վեչնի ասում ես՝ աստվածներով հավաքվել տժժում եք: Սենց ասում խոսում ուրախանում էիր: Ոչ պաթոս կար, ոչ հոգեցունց մեծապատվություն, ոնց որ մնացած դեպքերում: 
> Կտռուտիտ mode-դ միացրել ես, հասկանում եմ, վիզ պետք ա էս պահին, բայց երկակի ստանդարտներ ես բանացնում, եղբայր, լավ չի, հեչ լավ չի: Քո կերտած, զարգացրած ու փայփայած modus operandi-ին էլ հեչ չի բռնում:  
> Ռայի փոխարեն ցանկացած այլ մարդ որ մտներ էդ նույն բաները գրեր, դու քեզ այլ կերպ էիր պահելու: Դա հասկանալու համար հանճար պետք չի լինել: Պահվածքդ աչքներիս առաջ ա: 
> 
> Իսկլ ուրիշ ընտիր էմ, ցավդ:


Ոնց դու ես քեզ պահում, տենց էլ՝ ես:


Դե լավա, որ լավ ես ցավդ տանեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, լավ, եկեք թեթև տանենք, էլի: Եթե իմանայի, որ իմ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող ներքին կոնֆլիկտի է բերելու, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չէի գրի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, լավ, եկեք թեթև տանենք, էլի: Եթե իմանայի, որ իմ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող ներքին կոնֆլիկտի է բերելու, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չէի գրի:


Ռայ ջան, սաղ նորմալ ա  :Smile: 

Ուղղակի իսկապես լավ կլինի մյուս դեպքերում թեմային ընդհանուր ծանոթանաս, նոր սկսես պատասխանել: Ախր գոնե սենց թեմաներով գոնե ակումբում եթե էսքան էջ գրառում ա արվել, ակնհայտ ա, չէ՞, որ կրկնվելու հավանականությունը մեծ ա:

----------


## keyboard

> Ընկեր, չէ, ես եմ լինելու անհանդուրժող, եթե մի անգամ էլ «եթե մեկը սենց ա մտածում, քաք ա ուտում» տիպի բան գրես: 
> 
> Ու բանավեճն էլ չի ենթադրում, որ պետք ա դիմացինիդ սարազմով պիտակներ կպցնես: Էնպես որ մենք չենք բանավիճում՝ քո թեթև ձեռով:



Արտ ջան, եթե վախցնում ես, ասեմ՝ չստացվեց:
Ես ինչ ուզեմ կգրեմ, ինչը կանոններին չի հակասում, իսկ իմ ասածը չի հակասում:
Մեկը կարա ինձ ասի, որ ես չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ ես լավն եմ, հակառակ մտածողին էլ ասեմ ավելին: Չի կարա ապեր, էդ մեկը հստատ եմ քեզ ասում:
Մնացածը կհանդուրժես, չես հանդուրժի լրիվ քո իրավունքն ա Արտ ջան, կոնկրետ իմ ասածով, ես ոչմեկի չեմ վիրավորել ախպեր, ստե մարդ կա՞, որ մտածում ա ես վատն եմ, չեմ հավատում ախպեր, ստե տենց մարդ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, լավ, եկեք թեթև տանենք, էլի: Եթե իմանայի, որ իմ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող ներքին կոնֆլիկտի է բերելու, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չէի գրի:


Ռայ ջան, քո գրառումներն ընդամենն ապացուցեցին, որ մարդիկ հենց իրանց հարմար չի, իրանց ստեղծած կերպարից հետ են կանգնում ու այլ կերպ իրենց պահում:
Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ դրա համար:

----------

Nihil (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, եթե վախցնում ես, ասեմ՝ չստացվեց:
> Ես ինչ ուզեմ կգրեմ, ինչը կանոններին չի հակասում, իսկ իմ ասածը չի հակասում:
> Մեկը կարա ինձ ասի, որ ես չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ ես լավն եմ, հակառակ մտածողին էլ ասեմ ավելին: Չի կարա ապեր, էդ մեկը հստատ եմ քեզ ասում:
> Մնացածը կհանդուրժես, չես հանդուրժի լրիվ քո իրավունքն ա Արտ ջան, կոնկրետ իմ ասածով, ես ոչմեկի չեմ վիրավորել ախպեր, ստե մարդ կա՞, որ մտածում ա ես վատն եմ, չեմ հավատում ախպեր, ստե տենց մարդ չկա


Վախացնե՞լ  :Jpit: 

Ի սեր Աստծու: Զգուշացնում էի: Ու չանտեսես զգուշացումս:

----------


## keyboard

> Վախացնե՞լ 
> 
> Ի սեր Աստծու: Զգուշացնում էի: Ու չանտեսես զգուշացումս:


Չէ ապեր, դե ես, նվաստս  :LOL: 

Արտ, բայց սաղ ջանդամ, ընչի ա նույն գրառումը 2 հատ գալի, ես էլ գիտեի մենակ իմն ա տենց

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ապեր, դե ես, նվաստս 
> 
> Արտ, բայց սաղ ջանդամ, ընչի ա նույն գրառումը 2 հատ գալի, ես էլ գիտեի մենակ իմն ա տենց


Անձրևից ա:

----------


## keyboard

> Գալ, keyboard-ը դե ֆակտո ինձ ասաց, որ ես թեմայից ուշացել եմ (իմ գրելուց հետո շարունակեցի կարդալ թեման, ու տեսա, որ իրոք բաց եմ թողել իսկական խրախճանքը, դրա համար էլ Գորտնուկի պահապահ հրեշտակներին չանդրադարձա), ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Ինքն իմ ասածների հետ ավելի շատ չի համաձայնել, քան մնացածի:


Բայ, կարևոր չի ես ինչ եմ ասել, կարևորն էնա, որ քեզ չեմ ասել, որ դու քխ ես ու քեզ սեր եմ խոստովանել:
Իմ գրածի մնացած տեքստը ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի կարդացվում էլ սկի:
Բայց նայի Բայ քեզ ասում եմ, մեկ էլ մեկին նեղացրել ես, էլ քեզ չեմ սիրելու  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ ջան, քո գրառումներն ընդամենն ապացուցեցին, որ մարդիկ հենց իրանց հարմար չի, իրանց ստեղծած կերպարից հետ են կանգնում ու այլ կերպ իրենց պահում:
> Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ դրա համար:


Գալ, ընդամենը մարդը քննարկման ընթացքում այլ կերպ է կոնֆլիկտն ընկալում, քննարկման ավարտից հետո՝ այլ կերպ:

----------


## keyboard

> Անձրևից ա:


Հեսա կաթողիկոսին զանգեմ, կապնվի անձրևն անջատեն

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ընդամենը մարդը քննարկման ընթացքում այլ կերպ է կոնֆլիկտն ընկալում, քննարկման ավարտից հետո՝ այլ կերպ:


Ռայ, բայց դա ի՞նչ ա եթե ոչ երկակի ստանդարտ...
Էդ նույնն ա ինչ գետի էս ափին կռիվ գնա, մեկը սենց սրտացավ թույլին պաշտպանի, մեկ էլ գետի էն մյուս ափին մեկ ուրիշը սկսի թույլին քֆռտել, էս պաշտպանողը սկսի ուրախանալ ու ծիծաղել: Ինչ ա թե արանքում գետ կա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, բայց դա ի՞նչ ա եթե ոչ երկակի ստանդարտ...
> Էդ նույնն ա ինչ գետի էս ափին կռիվ գնա, մեկը սենց սրտացավ թույլին պաշտպանի, մեկ էլ գետի էն մյուս ափին մեկ ուրիշը սկսի թույլին քֆռտել, էս պաշտպանողը սկսի ուրախանալ ու ծիծաղել: Ինչ ա թե արանքում գետ կա:


Գալ, չէ, ընդամենը էմոցիոնալ, պահի ռեակցիայի ու հետագա, նստած, մեղմացած ռեակցիայի տարբերություն ա: Բայց էդ արդեն էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Մարդն ինձ չէր ասել, թե Ռայ, էս ինչ ճիշտ բան ես ասում, ապրես, չուվակ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ընդամենը ասել էր՝ թեման պրծ, թամամ, պոեզդ ուշոլ, ինչ ասում ես, մի անգամ արդեն ասվել է: Ուրիշ տոնով էր ասել, իհարկե, ավելի դրական, ինչի համար շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց էնպես չի, թե ուրիշ մարդու արտահայտած կարծիքը քլնգել էր, իմ արտահայտած կարծիքն ընդունել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, չէ, ընդամենը էմոցիոնալ, պահի ռեակցիայի ու հետագա, նստած, մեղմացած ռեակցիայի տարբերություն ա: Բայց էդ արդեն էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Մարդն ինձ չէր ասել, թե Ռայ, էս ինչ ճիշտ բան ես ասում, ապրես, չուվակ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ընդամենը ասել էր՝ թեման պրծ, թամամ, պոեզդ ուշոլ, ինչ ասում ես, մի անգամ արդեն ասվել է: Ուրիշ տոնով էր ասել, իհարկե, ավելի դրական, ինչի համար շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց էնպես չի, թե ուրիշ մարդու արտահայտած կարծիքը քլնգել էր, իմ արտահայտած կարծիքն ընդունել:


Ռայ, թեորեապես հետդ համամիտ եմ, բայց հարցն էստեղ անձերն են, հասկանում ե՞ս:

Եթե ասենք քո փոխարեն կարծիքներով ուշացողը ու քո գրածները գրողը Ռուֆը լիներ, ռեակցիան հաստատ նույնը չէր լինելու: Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, որ մարդու մոտ առանձին Ակումբցիքի հանդեպ կտրուկ տարբերվող դիրքորոշումներն են: 
Դա նորմալ ա, ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց, բայց երբ դա ազդում ա "սկզբունքային" պահվածքի ու ռեակցիաների վրա, արդեն էն չի: 

Ինչևէ, անցանք, ինչքան էլ հակառակը թվա, կոնֆլիկտներ, թեկուզ մեղմ, հրահրել չեմ սիրում:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ռայ, թեորեապես հետդ համամիտ եմ, բայց հարցն էստեղ անձերն են, հասկանում ե՞ս:
> 
> Եթե ասենք քո փոխարեն կարծիքներով ուշացողը ու քո գրածները գրողը Ռուֆը լիներ, ռեակցիան հաստատ նույնը չէր լինելու: Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, որ մարդու մոտ առանձին Ակումբցիքի հանդեպ կտրուկ տարբերվող դիրքորոշումներն են: 
> Դա նորմալ ա, ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց, բայց երբ դա ազդում ա "սկզբունքային" պահվածքի ու ռեակցիաների վրա, արդեն էն չի: 
> 
> Ինչևէ, անցանք, ինչքան էլ հակառակը թվա, կոնֆլիկտներ, թեկուզ մեղմ, հրահրել չեմ սիրում:


ԱմԷն :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Գալ, դու պատկերացրու, որ իմ դեպքում կարծիք արտահայտողը She-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named-ը լիներ: Ասենք, մտներ ու Գորտուկին սոլիդարություն հայտներ, մի քիչ էլ իրենից բան արտահայտեր: Մի քիչ էլ տրամս տեղը չլիներ, արյունահեղություն կլիներ թեմայում: Իսկ ես, ասեմ, արդարացի չի լինի ասել, թե մնացածից ավելի կոպիտ եմ արտահայտվել. որակումներս ավելի կտրուկ էին, բայց Գորտուկի անձին ոչ մի կետում չեմ անդրադարձել: Կարծիքին կպել եմ, մասնագիտական որակին կպել եմ, տենդենցներին կպել եմ, բայց նույնիսկ ինտելեկտի մակարդակը չեմ գնահատել:

----------

Nihil (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ... բայց նույնիսկ ինտելեկտի մակարդակը չեմ գնահատել:


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Բա դու, Ռայդ, ո՞նց ես նման բացթողում արել  :LOL:  

Բայց չջոկեցի՝ որ Վոլդեմորտուհու հետ էիր...
Չամի՞չ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռայ, թեորեապես հետդ համամիտ եմ, բայց հարցն էստեղ անձերն են, հասկանում ե՞ս:
> 
> Եթե ասենք քո փոխարեն կարծիքներով ուշացողը ու քո գրածները գրողը Ռուֆը լիներ, ռեակցիան հաստատ նույնը չէր լինելու: Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, որ մարդու մոտ առանձին Ակումբցիքի հանդեպ կտրուկ տարբերվող դիրքորոշումներն են: 
> Դա նորմալ ա, ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց, բայց երբ դա ազդում ա "սկզբունքային" պահվածքի ու ռեակցիաների վրա, արդեն էն չի: 
> 
> Ինչևէ, անցանք, ինչքան էլ հակառակը թվա, կոնֆլիկտներ, թեկուզ մեղմ, հրահրել չեմ սիրում:


Գալ, ստեղ պիտի ասեմ: Ես երբեք չեմ զգացել, որ էն անձանց թվում եմ, ում հետ Քիբորդը մշտապես կոնֆլիկտներ ա ունենում և այլն: Ճիշտ հակառակը, նույնիսկ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ իր համար նույնիսկ իմ գրառումը ահագին անակնկալ էր: Բայց դե ներեցեք կարծիքս եմ հայտնել, ճիշտ և ճիշտ էն նույն կարծիքը, որ ավելի ուշ Ռայադերը հայտնեց, ուղղակի ես կոնկրետ անձնավորել էի՝ նշելով իր, Ջոնի, Արամի մանականունները, Ռայն ընդհանուր էր գրել: 

Բայց կներեք, ես սովորաբար չեմ մտածում որքանով իմ կարծիքը ուգածիծ կանի Քիբորդին, ինչպես և Ռայադերին, Չուկին, մյուսին, մյուսին, ինչը պնդում ա Քիբորդը, կարծում եմ, օրինակ, հենց նույն Չուկն ու Ռայադերը պիտի որ Քիբորդի էդ պնդմանը չհամաձայնեն, որովհետև գիտեն, որ տենց չի. իհարկե աշխատում եմ միշտ նենց գրել, որ չվիրավորեմ մարդուն, էս հերթ էլ եմ տենց արել:

Իսկ թեման ընդհանուր չեմ կարծում, թե հիմնական ուղղուց շեղվել է:

Քննակում ենք՝ մինչև որ կետն ենք հանդուրժողակա՞ն: Մինչև էն կետը, որ երեք տարեկան տղային սխալ հոգեբանական մոտեցում են ցույց տալի՞ս, թե՞ մինչև էն կետը,որ էդ սխալ մոտեցումը ցույց տվողին ասում են՝ սխալ ա: Քիբորդը, Արեան, Ջոնը գտան, որ ամեն դեպքում աղջնակը նեղացավ, որ իրեն ասացիր սխալ ես անում: Ու Ռայադերն էլ ճիշտ արավ, որ նորից անդրադարձավ՝ թեկուզ ռանց թեման լրիվ կարդալու: Որովհետև սա շատ կարևոր կետ ա: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ էս կետի վրա մենք իրոք կանգ առնենք ու փորձենք հասկանալ իրար: Ես իրոք չեմ կարողանում էս հարցում Քիբորդի, Արեայի մոտեցումը հասկանալ, ու դա ամենևին կապված չի քեզ կամ որևէ մեկին ուգածիծ անելու ցանկության հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալ, ստեղ պիտի ասեմ: Ես երբեք չեմ զգացել, որ էն անձանց թվում եմ, ում հետ Քիբորդը մշտապես կոնֆլիկտներ ա ունենում և այլն: Ճիշտ հակառակը, նույնիսկ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ իր համար նույնիսկ իմ գրառումը ահագին անակնկալ էր: Բայց դե ներեցեք կարծիքս եմ հայտնել, ճիշտ և ճիշտ էն նույն կարծիքը, որ ավելի ուշ Ռայադերը հայտնեց, ուղղակի ես կոնկրետ անձնավորել էի՝ նշելով իր, Ջոնի, Արամի մանականունները, Ռայն ընդհանուր էր գրել: 
> 
> Բայց կներեք, ես սովորաբար չեմ մտածում որքանով իմ կարծիքը ուգածիծ կանի Քիբորդին, ինչպես և Ռայադերին, Չուկին, մյուսին, մյուսին, ինչը պնդում ա Քիբորդը, կարծում եմ, օրինակ, հենց նույն Չուկն ու Ռայադերը պիտի որ Քիբորդի էդ պնդմանը չհամաձայնեն, որովհետև գիտեն, որ տենց չի. իհարկե աշխատում եմ միշտ նենց գրել, որ չվիրավորեմ մարդուն, էս հերթ էլ եմ տենց արել:
> 
> Իսկ թեման ընդհանուր չեմ կարծում, թե հիմնական ուղղուց շեղվել է:
> 
> Քննակում ենք՝ մինչև որ կետն ենք հանդուրժողակա՞ն: Մինչև էն կետը, որ երեք տարեկան տղային սխալ հոգեբանական մոտեցում են ցույց տալի՞ս, թե՞ մինչև էն կետը,որ էդ սխալ մոտեցումը ցույց տվողին ասում են՝ սխալ ա: Քիբորդը, Արեան, Ջոնը գտան, որ ամեն դեպքում աղջնակը նեղացավ, որ իրեն ասացիր սխալ ես անում: Ու Ռայադերն էլ ճիշտ արավ, որ նորից անդրադարձավ՝ թեկուզ ռանց թեման լրիվ կարդալու: Որովհետև սա շատ կարևոր կետ ա: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ էս կետի վրա մենք իրոք կանգ առնենք ու փորձենք հասկանալ իրար: Ես իրոք չեմ կարողանում էս հարցում Քիբորդի, Արեայի մոտեցումը հասկանալ, ու դա ամենևին կապված չի քեզ կամ որևէ մեկին ուգածիծ անելու ցանկության հետ:


Ստիպում եք էլի խառնվեմ էլի... Էս դեպքում Քիբորդը, Արէան ու Ջոնը ճիշտ էին, չնայած մի տեսակ խնդալու ա, երբ էսպիսի դեպքերում միշտ հենց Քիբորդն ու Ջոնն են պահապան հրեշտակի դեր խաղում, էն որ մեկին բզկտում են, մեկ էլ սպասում ես, թե երբ են Քիբորդն ու Ջոնը հայտնվելու: Հետո էլ սպասում ես, թե երբ ա Շինը հայտնվելու, մի երկու խոսք Քիբորդին ու Ջոնին ասի:

Ու լավ ա, հա, սխալ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ունեցողը պիտի քննադատվի: Բայց էդ քննադատությունը ո՞նց էր տեղի ունենում: Ղժժոց-բժժոցներով ու վիրավորանքներով, չնայած, էլի եմ կրկնում, չհասնելու մեր ունակությունների սահմաններին: Ու ո՞վ որևէ քայլ արեց, որ աղջկան բացատրի, թե որտեղ է իր սխալը: Ոչ ոք: Մինչև չնեղացավ, մինչև ինքը չսկսեց հարցնել, թե որտեղ է սխալը: Ու երբ ինքը ստացավ էդ բացատրությունները, կարծում եմ՝ կարիք չկար շարունակելու: Բայց հերթով բոլորը ուշացած հայտնվում են ու լրացնում իրենց բաց թողած զվարճանքը: Ի՞նչ ա ստացվում: Մարդ կմեռնի, եթե իրա հեղինակավոր կարծիքը չասի, իրան չի հետաքրքրում՝ ինչ ա էղել, ինչ չի էղել (էս մենակ Բայի մասին չի, պարբերաբար սա տեղի ա ունենում էս թեմայում ու անընդհատ նորից կենդանանում ա քննարկումը): Շին, դու էլ ասում ես՝ թող մի հատ էլ ասվի: Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էս աղջկան դեբիլի տե՞ղ եք դրել: Ինքը խելոք ա, հասկացող ա, մի բանը որ մի անգամ բացատրվեց, ինքը հասկացավ ու անցավ կոնկրետ գործողությունների: Ուրեմն հիմա ձեր ուզածն ի՞նչ ա: Թարգեք էլի:

----------

John (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ստիպում եք էլի խառնվեմ էլի... Էս դեպքում Քիբորդը, Արէան ու Ջոնը ճիշտ էին


Ճիշտ չէին, որովհետև կրակի վրա յուղ էին լցնում ու շատ բաներ նաև նրանց պատճառով սրվեց, արդյունքում սաղ իրար էնպես միահյուսվեց, որ իսկի մոդերավորել հնարավոր չեղավ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էս աղջկան դեբիլի տե՞ղ եք դրել: Ինքը խելոք ա, հասկացող ա, մի բանը որ մի անգամ բացատրվեց, ինքը հասկացավ ու անցավ կոնկրետ գործողությունների: Ուրեմն հիմա ձեր ուզածն ի՞նչ ա: Թարգեք էլի:


Էդ աղջիկն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ես իմ գրառումը կոնկրետ մարդու եմ հասցեագրել ու էդ աղջկա հետ ընդհանրապես որևէ քննարկման մեջ չեմ մտել: Կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս, պատասխան եմ լսում՝ դու լավն ես, ես վատը, հա տենց ա, մյուսն էլ պատասխանում ա՝ իսկ աղջիկը նեղացավ, և այլն, ուրիշը էդ նույն հարցը բարձրացնում ա, պատասխանումա՝ վայ տիպդ չկտրի, դեմք ես որակի մի բան: Ես էլ ուգաձիծ եմ անում, փաստորեն, Գալաթեային, Ռուֆուսին, Չուկին երևի: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ չկա՞ ինձ հետ քննարկելու, ակումբում ընդհանրապես կառուցողական քննարկում հնարավո՞ր չի, որովհետև Շինից հետո էլ Բյուրն ա գալիս ու ասում խնդալո՞ւ ա:Դեպի էս որա՞կն ենք գնում:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Գալաթեա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Թեմայի հետ կապված, *Շին*, իրականում ես էլ ահագին բան ունեի ասելու Գորտուկի պատասխանից հետո: Էն որ երեխեքը, Բյուրը մանավանդ, նստած հետքննարկում էին անում՝ արդյո՞ք ճիշտ են եղել, արժե՞ր տենց կոպիտ գրել, գուցե ավելի մե՞ղմ էր պետք արտահայտվել:
ՈՒ մինչ երեխեքը տենց տվայտվում էին, գորտուկը մտավ ու սկսեց հոխորտալ՝ անտեսելով, որ մարդիկ մեծ մասանբ փոշմանել են իրանց պահվածքի համար: Մարդը սաղիս շակալ ասեց, բլին արյա...Ու *ոչ մեկ* էդ իրա բառի համար իրանից պատասխան չպահանջեց:
Դա ևս մեկ անգամ խոսում ա մեր երեխեքի մեծահոգության ու բարության մասին:

Իսկ ուգաձիծ անելու համար այս կամ այն բանը գրելը կարծում եմ ժամանակի հետ կանցնի կգնա: Ակումբում բանավեճերի մակարդակը քանի գնում ավելի ա հասունանում ու ձև բռնած գրառումները միշտ էլ աչք են ծակելու: Համոզված եմ, որ դա էլ մի օր ժամանակավրեպ կդառնա:

----------

Artgeo (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտ չէին, որովհետև կրակի վրա յուղ էին լցնում ու շատ բաներ նաև նրանց պատճառով սրվեց, արդյունքում սաղ իրար էնպես միահյուսվեց, որ իսկի մոդերավորել հնարավոր չեղավ:


Չուկ, լավ, Արէան առանձնապես բան չէր ասել, իսկ Ջոնն ու Քիբորդն էլ արդեն խնդալու են իրանց պաթետիկ տոնով: Հա, ոնց որ իրանք էլ հայտնվեցին էն պահին, երբ ամեն ինչ կարծես հանդարտվել էր: Դե նայած ով ինչ դերում ա էլի...

----------


## keyboard

> Ստիպում եք էլի խառնվեմ էլի... Էս դեպքում Քիբորդը, Արէան ու Ջոնը ճիշտ էին, չնայած մի տեսակ խնդալու ա, երբ էսպիսի դեպքերում միշտ հենց Քիբորդն ու Ջոնն են պահապան հրեշտակի դեր խաղում, էն որ մեկին բզկտում են, մեկ էլ սպասում ես, թե երբ են Քիբորդն ու Ջոնը հայտնվելու: Հետո էլ սպասում ես, թե երբ ա Շինը հայտնվելու, մի երկու խոսք Քիբորդին ու Ջոնին ասի:
> 
> 
> Թարգեք էլի:


Բյուր ջան, որ դու էսքանն ասեցիր, թող մի բան էլ ես ասեմ էլի: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում էս դեպքում, Բյուր ջան, դեպքերը կարևոր չի, բոլոր դեպքերում ես նույն բանն եմ ասել, ասել եմ ախպերներ, քուրեր, մեծեր, փոքրեր, Աստվածներ ջան, եկեք չղժանք, եկեք մարդուն ասենք էն ինչ ուզում ենք, բայց ոչ թե ցեղոտելով, այլ հասկացնելով ու բացատրելով, կրկնում եմ, բոլոր դեպքերի համար իմ ասածը էսքանն ա:
Ես մի բան չեմ կարում հասկանամ, իրոք մարդիկ ստե մտածում են, որ ես կապիկություն եմ անում, թե իրանց էդ վիճակը ձեռնտու ա պռոստո, իմ ասածը անգամ չփորձել ընկալել, ես չէի կարծում ու չեմ հավատում, որ ստե էդքան պրիմիտիվ մարդիկ կան, լուրջ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, լավ, Արէան առանձնապես բան չէր ասել, իսկ Ջոնն ու Քիբորդն էլ արդեն խնդալու են իրանց պաթետիկ տոնով: Հա, ոնց որ իրանք էլ հայտնվեցին էն պահին, երբ ամեն ինչ կարծես հանդարտվել էր: Դե նայած ով ինչ դերում ա էլի...


Ուշադիր չէի, որ Արէայի անունն էլ մեջբերեցի: Արէայի գրածը որևէ սրվածություն չէր բերել, որովհետև մարդը բավական լավ էր գրել, նորմալ տոնայնությամբ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չուկ, լավ, Արէան առանձնապես բան չէր ասել, իսկ Ջոնն ու Քիբորդն էլ արդեն խնդալու են իրանց պաթետիկ տոնով: Հա, ոնց որ իրանք էլ հայտնվեցին էն պահին, երբ ամեն ինչ կարծես հանդարտվել էր: Դե նայած ով ինչ դերում ա էլի...


Քիբորդի հետ ես ընդհանրապես ակումբում առաջին անգամն էի բանավիճում, ու էդ քո դարձնելը մատի փաթաթան, թե մեկ էլ Շինը գալու ա, վափշե չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Ոնց որ մտադրված իմ բարձրացրած հարցը փակուղի մտցնես, խի՞, չեմ ջոկում:

----------


## Շինարար

> ստե էդքան պրիմիտիվ մարդիկ կան, լուրջ չեմ հավատում:


ըհը, խոսք չունեմ

----------


## John

> Ճիշտ չէին, որովհետև կրակի վրա յուղ էին լցնում ու շատ բաներ նաև նրանց պատճառով սրվեց, արդյունքում սաղ իրար էնպես միահյուսվեց, որ իսկի մոդերավորել հնարավոր չեղավ:


Չուկ ջան, էդ ճշտի դետեկտորի տեղը կասե՞ս, մի երկու բան ունեմ ճշտելու...  :LOL: 
Կիբորդական ոճով ստացվեց մի տեսակ, բայց չդիմացա, կներես

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էդ ճշտի դետեկտորի տեղը կասե՞ս, մի երկու բան ունեմ ճշտելու... 
> Կիբորդական ոճով ստացվեց մի տեսակ, բայց չդիմացա, կներես


Հա, իհարկե կասեմ: Էս թեման՝ իր գրառումներով: Սկզբից կարդալով արի ու տես թե գրառումներդ ինչ արձագանքների ու զարգացումների են բերում:
Եթե չբավարարի, ուրիշ թեմաներ էլ կասեմ, կնայես:
Ու ընդհանրապես կարող ես քո գրառումները փնտրես, մի հատ ստատիստիկ տվյալ հանես, թե գրառումներիցդ քանիսն են հենց իրենք «ճշտի դետեկտորի» դերում, ու դրանք ինչ հետևանքների, զարգացումների, արձագանքների են բերում:

----------


## John

> * ասել եմ ախպերներ, քուրեր, մեծեր, փոքրեր, Աստվածներ ջան, եկեք չղժանք, եկեք մարդուն ասենք էն ինչ ուզում ենք, բայց ոչ թե ցեղոտելով, այլ հասկացնելով ու բացատրելով, կրկնում եմ, բոլոր դեպքերի համար իմ ասածը էսքանն ա:*


էս երկու ամիս ա էս ենք ասում, ո՞վ ա բանի տեղ դնողը... էլ հրեշտակի թևեր, էլ հերոսի դերի մեջ մտնել...

որ ասում ես պետք չի ծաղրել, ուրեմն պարտադիր ա համամի՞տ լինես էն անձի հետ, ում ուղղված ա էդ ծաղրանքը… Էդքա՞ն ա իմ կողմից շատ հարգված ու սիրված լիքը մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը, քուանշ

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ աղջիկն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ես իմ գրառումը կոնկրետ մարդու եմ հասցեագրել ու էդ աղջկա հետ ընդհանրապես որևէ քննարկման մեջ չեմ մտել: Կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս, պատասխան եմ լսում՝ դու լավն ես, ես վատը, հա տենց ա, մյուսն էլ պատասխանում ա՝ իսկ աղջիկը նեղացավ, և այլն, ուրիշը էդ նույն հարցը բարձրացնում ա, պատասխանումա՝ վայ տիպդ չկտրի, դեմք ես որակի մի բան: Ես էլ ուգաձիծ եմ անում, փաստորեն, Գալաթեային, Ռուֆուսին, Չուկին երևի: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ չկա՞ ինձ հետ քննարկելու, ակումբում ընդհանրապես կառուցողական քննարկում հնարավո՞ր չի, որովհետև Շինից հետո էլ Բյուրն ա գալիս ու ասում խնդալո՞ւ ա:Դեպի էս որա՞կն ենք գնում:


Ո՞նց էդ աղջիկն ինչ կապ ունի: Խնդրեմ.




> Քննակում ենք՝ մինչև որ կետն ենք հանդուրժողակա՞ն: *Մինչև էն կետը, որ երեք տարեկան տղային սխալ հոգեբանական մոտեցում են ցույց տալի՞ս, թե՞ մինչև էն կետը,որ էդ սխալ մոտեցումը ցույց տվողին ասում են՝ սխալ ա: Քիբորդը, Արեան, Ջոնը գտան, որ ամեն դեպքում աղջնակը նեղացավ, որ իրեն ասացիր սխալ ես անում: Ու Ռայադերն էլ ճիշտ արավ, որ նորից անդրադարձավ՝ թեկուզ ռանց թեման լրիվ կարդալու: Որովհետև սա շատ կարևոր կետ ա:* Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ էս կետի վրա մենք իրոք կանգ առնենք ու փորձենք հասկանալ իրար: Ես իրոք չեմ կարողանում էս հարցում Քիբորդի, Արեայի մոտեցումը հասկանալ, ու դա ամենևին կապված չի քեզ կամ որևէ մեկին ուգածիծ անելու ցանկության հետ:


Լավ, կներես, որ ինձ չհասցեագրված գրառման պատասխանել եմ ու «դեպի էս որակն եմ» գնացել: Հաճելի քննարկումներ:

----------


## keyboard

> Չուկ ջան, էդ ճշտի դետեկտորի տեղը կասե՞ս, մի երկու բան ունեմ ճշտելու... 
> Կիբորդական ոճով ստացվեց մի տեսակ, բայց չդիմացա, կներես


հընգեր, դու արդեն քոփիրայթի կաննոներն ես խախտում, կարողա իրար ֆիզիկապես տենանք վաբշե  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Հա, իհարկե կասեմ: Էս թեման՝ իր գրառումներով: Սկզբից կարդալով արի ու տես թե գրառումներդ ինչ արձագանքների ու զարգացումների են բերում:
> Եթե չբավարարի, ուրիշ թեմաներ էլ կասեմ, կնայես:
> Ու ընդհանրապես կարող ես քո գրառումները փնտրես, մի հատ ստատիստիկ տվյալ հանես, թե գրառումներիցդ քանիսն են հենց իրենք «ճշտի դետեկտորի» դերում, ու դրանք ինչ հետևանքների, զարգացումների, արձագանքների են բերում:


արի՛ հիմքից սկսենք Արտակ ջան: Իմ ուղեղի օպերատիվ հիշողությունը մեծ չէ, դրա համար էս թեման դիտարկենք. ամեն ինչ հարթ ու խաղաղ էր, ես էկա ու լարեցի՞ մթնոլորտը... հա՞ Չուկ, տե՞նց ես մտածում… եթե համոզված ես, չեմ ալարի կկարդամ սկզբից

----------


## Chuk

> էս երկու ամիս ա էս ենք ասում, ո՞վ ա բանի տեղ դնողը..


Այ հենց սա ա հարցը, որ քեզ ու էլի մի քանիսին թվում ա, որ իրանք հասել են ամենճշմարիտին, ամենահանդուրժող մակարդակին, ամենաընկալողին, մարդուն հարգելու ամենաբարձր աստիճանին, իսկ մյուսները նստած խոտ են ուտում: Ու մյուսները հիմար են, պետք է անընդհատ կրկնել, որ հասկանան:

Իսկ գուցե մի քիչ էլ փորձեք դիմացինին հասկանալ: Գիտեմ որ կստացվի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞նց էդ աղջիկն ինչ կապ ունի: Խնդրեմ.
> 
> 
> 
> Լավ, կներես, որ ինձ չհասցեագրված գրառման պատասխանել եմ ու «դեպի էս որակն եմ» գնացել: Հաճելի քննարկումներ:


Բյուր, մինչև խռովել, հաճելի քննարկումներ մաղթելը՝ քո "արդեն խնդալու ա" ոճի գրառումներն էլ մեջ բեր: Ու էդ բոլդ հատվածը ես վերընթերցեցի, ու ընդեղ որևէ կերպ չերևաց, որ ես էդ աղջկան եմ դիմում կամ փորձում իրան որևէ բան հասկացնել:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> արի՛ հիմքից սկսենք Արտակ ջան: Իմ ուղեղի օպերատից հիշողությունը մեծ չէ, դրա համար էս թեման դիտարկենք. ամեն ինչ հարթ ու խաղաղ էր, ես էկա ու լարեցի՞ մթնոլորտը... հա՞ Չուկ, տե՞նց ես մտածում… եթե համոզված ես, չեմ ալարի կկարդամ սկզբից


Տարբերություն տեսնու՞մ ես «Մթնոլորտը լարելու» ու «Կրակի վրա յուղ լցնելու» մեջ:
Բացատրեմ, առաջին դեպքում ամեն ինչ հարթ ա, ինչ-որ մեկը լարում ա, երկրորդ դեպքում լարվածությունը արդեն կա, ինչ-որ մեկը նպաստում ա էդ լարվածության շարունակությանը:

----------


## John

> Տարբերություն տեսնու՞մ ես «Մթնոլորտը լարելու» ու «Կրակի վրա յուղ լցնելու» մեջ:
> Բացատրեմ, առաջին դեպքում ամեն ինչ հարթ ա, ինչ-որ մեկը լարում ա, երկրորդ դեպքում լարվածությունը արդեն կա, ինչ-որ մեկը նպաստում ա էդ լարվածության շարունակությանը:


Տեսա տարբերությունը. առաջարկում եմ «մթնոլորտը լարողներին» ուշքի բերել, էդ դեպքում «կրակի վրա յուղ լցնողները» պարապությունից կհոգնեն ու այլ բանով կսկսեն զբաղվել + չենք ունենա լարված մթնոլորտ

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսա տարբերությունը. առաջարկում եմ «մթնոլորտը լարողներին» ուշքի բերել, էդ դեպքում «կրակի վրա յուղ լցնողները» պարապությունից կհոգնեն ու այլ բանով կսկսեն զբաղվել + չենք ունենա լարված մթնոլորտ


Մթնոլորտը բերվել էր նորմալ հունի, ընդ որում փառք ու պատիվ ակումբցիներին, առանց մոդերատորական միջամտության:
Կրակի վրա յուղ լցնողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս իրենց չգերագնահատել:

----------


## keyboard

> էս երկու ամիս ա էս ենք ասում, ո՞վ ա բանի տեղ դնողը... էլ հրեշտակի թևեր, էլ հերոսի դերի մեջ մտնել...
> 
> որ ասում ես պետք չի ծաղրել, ուրեմն պարտադիր ա համամի՞տ լինես էն անձի հետ, ում ուղղված ա էդ ծաղրանքը… Էդքա՞ն ա իմ կողմից շատ հարգված ու սիրված լիքը մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը, քուանշ


տենց բան չկա ապեր, մենք կրակի վրա յուղ ենք լցնում ու դու էլ էդքան չէ, ինչքան որ ես ու կարևորն էնա, որ դրանից հետո, իմ գրառումները երևի չի էլ կարդացվում մինչև վերջ, ամեն մեկը կարդում կսից մի բառի վրա ֆիսվում ու սկսում ա գրել ու ինձ ցեխոտել:
Կոնկրետ Գալի իմ հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը ես լավ գիտեմ, դաժե վստահ եմ, որ ինձ տանել չի կարում, բայց ես էդ մարդուն ոչ մի բան ասել չեմ կարա ու իրա իմ գրառումներում արձագանքը հստակ երևում ա, որ ինքը ինձ տանել չի կարում, նույնն էլ իմ մոտա, կան մարդիկ ում ես տանել չեմ կարում, հա լավ եմ անում, տանելու չեն չեմ տանում, ես չեմ ասում, որ իրանք վատն են, փթիր են, եսիմ ինչ են, ես ասոմ եմ իմ համար անտանելի են, էդ նորմալա, որ տենցա: Նույն ինքը Չուկը, ինձ տանել չի կարում, ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ իմ ստեղ գրառում չանելուց ու ստեղ չլինելուց իրա ահագին գլխացավանքներ կպակասեն, ինքը դրանից "կուրախանա", հա դա իմ անձի հետ կապված չի, ես իրան մի անգամ եմ տեսել ռեալում, չէ 2, պաբեցի, մի անգամ էլ տաքսու մեջ էր, ես էլ կողքի ավտոյի մեջ, հա ինչ էի ասում, ես իրա հետ ռեալում 2-3 անգամ եմ տեսնվել, խոսացել ենք, նենց ոնց որ հազար տարվա ծանոթներ, բայց ակումբում, ես իրա համար անտանելի եմ ու իրա ինձ մոտեցումից չեմ նեղվում ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ էդ մոտեցումը հստակ "կողմնապաոհւթյուն" ա,ուշադիր ես չեմ ասում, որ դա տենց ա կամ իմ պահվացքն ու մոտեցումները չեն կարա կողմնապահ լինեն, ես ըդամենը ասում եմ, որ դա նկատելով գուցե ոչ ադեկվատ ա ստացվում իմ արձագանքները, գուցե անընդունելի, բայց ես անտեղի ու անիմաստ ոչմեկի չեմ կպռշկում ու չեմ նեղացնում, ոնց որ ստեղ շատերն են տրամադրված ու կարծում:
Նույն Ռուֆուսի  "մենակ ես եմ, թե էլի մարդ կա...." գրառմանը բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տվել, հետն էլ իրան բան եմ գրել, որտև ես իրա գրածը չեմ ընդունում, բայց ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը վատն ա, այլ նրա համար, որ իրա կողմից շատ եմ տեսել, որ մեկը մի բան գրի, թռնի դեմքին կամ հեգնի կամ խժա, դրանցի ելնելով ես տենց եմ հասկացել իրա գրառումը, բայց կոնկրետ իրա անձը ինձ հետաքիր չի, ես սկի իրան չեմ էլ տեսել կամ ճանաչում, որ անձնավորեմ էս ամենը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մինչև խռովել, հաճելի քննարկումներ մաղթելը՝ քո "արդեն խնդալու ա" ոճի գրառումներն էլ մեջ բեր: Ու էդ բոլդ հատվածը ես վերընթերցեցի, ու ընդեղ որևէ կերպ չերևաց, որ ես էդ աղջկան եմ դիմում կամ փորձում իրան որևէ բան հասկացնել:


Շին, չէ, աղջկան չես դիմում, բայց ասում ես՝ լավ ա, որ Ռայադերն էկավ, նույն բանը մի հատ էլ ասեց: Հետո՞: Ամեն օր մեկդ մտեք, ցույց տվեք, թե ինչքան պուպուշ ու խելացի եք դուք ու ինչքան քըխ ու անգրագետ ա դիմացինը: Դուրդ կգա՞, որ քեզ նույն բանը հազար անգամ ասեն:

Մի հատ էլ ասե՞մ: Արդեն խնդալու ա: Որտև թեմա քննարկելու փոխարեն դրել ամեն մեկդ մեկի վարքն եք քննարկում: Էսինչը սենց ասեց, էնինչը նենց արեց: Իսկ թեման վաղուց արդեն սպառված էր, կիրակի օրը ցերեկվանից սպառված էր: Բայց չէ, անպայման պիտի Ջոնը գա, ասի՝ դուք հանդուրժող չեք: Շինն էլ գա, ասի՝ Ջոնը հերոս ա խաղում: Ու սենց թեմայի սպառումից հետո սաղ ուշացածները գան ու մի հեղինակավոր բան շպրտեն:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

ՔԻբորդ, այո, ես ունեմ կողմնապահություն քո նկատմամբ: Շատերը քո արած խախտումների կեսն արած լինելու դեպքում վաղուց արգելափակված կլինեին:

Մի անգամ գրեցի, որ քեզ զոհի կերպարի մեջ ես դրել: Նկատի ունեմ հենց էս կարգի գրառումները: Ես քո նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունք չունեմ, ունեմ ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ՎԱՏ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔ քո կոնկրետ տիպի գրառումների նկատմամբ, այն գրառումների, որոնք կպնողական են, սարկազմով են ակումբցիների նկատմամբ, քեզ զոհի տեղ դնող են, քեզ փրկչի տեղ դնող են, որոնք վիրավորանք են պարունակում, որոնք թեմայից դուրս են և էսպես շարունակ:

Որ պահին կսկսես սա հասկանալ, կա շանս, որ կդադարես անել նման գրառումները ու արդյունքում չեն լինի քեզ հակադարձող գրառումները, դու էլ ստիպված չես լինի քեզ «չսիրված» զգալ:

Հակառակ դեպքում ասել եմ ու կասեմ,գնալով մոտենում է արգելափակումդ, որն ինձ ամենևին չի ուրախացնի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

Չուկ, սկսում ես հակասել ինքդ քեզ, եղբայր... ստացվում ա, որ




> Մթնոլորտը բերվել էր նորմալ հունի


էն պահին, երբ ես կատարեցի գրառում




> *Ճիշտ չէին, որովհետև կրակի վրա յուղ էին լցնում* ու շատ բաներ նաև նրանց պատճառով սրվեց, արդյունքում սաղ իրար էնպես միահյուսվեց, որ իսկի մոդերավորել հնարավոր չեղավ:


ի՞նչ կրակ ախպերս, չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ հունի էր բերվել...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, սկսում ես հակասել ինքդ քեզ, եղբայր... ստացվում ա, որ
> 
> 
> էն պահին, երբ ես կատարեցի գրառում
> 
> 
> 
> ի՞նչ կրակ ախպերս, չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ հունի էր բերվել...


Դրանից հետո ա նորմալ հունի բերվել, չնայած ձեր ջանքերին, Հովսեփ ջան  :Smile: 
Ու ամենևին ոչ ձեր շնորհիվ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, չէ, աղջկան չես դիմում, բայց ասում ես՝ լավ ա, որ Ռայադերն էկավ, նույն բանը մի հատ էլ ասեց: Հետո՞: Ամեն օր մեկդ մտեք, ցույց տվեք, թե ինչքան պուպուշ ու խելացի եք դուք ու ինչքան քըխ ու անգրագետ ա դիմացինը: Դուրդ կգա՞, որ քեզ նույն բանը հազար անգամ ասեն:
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ասե՞մ: Արդեն խնդալու ա: Որտև թեմա քննարկելու փոխարեն դրել ամեն մեկդ մեկի վարքն եք քննարկում: Էսինչը սենց ասեց, էնինչը նենց արեց: Իսկ թեման վաղուց արդեն սպառված էր, կիրակի օրը ցերեկվանից սպառված էր: Բայց չէ, անպայման պիտի Ջոնը գա, ասի՝ դուք հանդուրժող չեք: Շինն էլ գա, ասի՝ Ջոնը հերոս ա խաղում: Ու սենց թեմայի սպառումից հետո սաղ ուշացածները գան ու մի հեղինակավոր բան շպրտեն:


Բյուր ընդեղ էդ գրառման մեջ վերաձևակերպված կար, թե կոնկրետ որ հարցն էի ես առաջ քաշում, քննարկման դնում, որը որակվեց, որ պես խնդալու ու տենց էլ բանի տեղ չդրվեց, ինչ-որ ա, օղորմածիկ տատս ասեր՝ ղշլաղեցի Էրըշի պես զրըցի մեջ էլ բախտ չունեմ :Jpit: 

Ու բնականբար նկատի ունեի Ռայադերի ոչ թե էդ աղջկան ուղղված, այլ իմ ասածի միտքը արտահայտող գրառումը, ինչը, ինձ թվում ա, գրառումիցս երևում ա:




> Ասենք մեկը մտնի ինտիմ, պատմի, թե ոնց ա աղջիկ բռնաբարել (համարժեք արարքներ են, իմ կարծիքով), ու ռեակցիայից նեղվի, որոշի գնալ, կողքից մեկը գա, ասի՝ նորեկների դեմքին ինչի եք թռնում, էլի:


H. G. Ու առաջին իսկ գրառումից ես դիմել եմ կոնկրետ Քիբորդին, ցանկությունս ա եղել հասկանալ իր մոտեցումը, իր տրամաբանությունը էդպիսի դիրքորոշում որդեգրելուհամար, ու բացի հեգնական պատասխաններից որևէ այլ վերաբերմունքի չարժանացա, Արեան ուրիշ միջոցով պատասխանեց, չնայած էլի բան չհասկացա, Ջոնն էլ չպատասխանեց; դե չեք ուզում, մի քննարկեք; Ոնց գիտեք, եթե խնդալու ա, իհարկե, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, ծիծաղից ուշք գնալ կա, բան կա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հըմ, կարելի՞ ա դիտարկումներով կիսվել: 
Բանավեճն ավարտվեց էս էջում: Արէան եկավ կրակի վրա թեթևակի յուղ լցրեց:
Էս էջում մի քանի արդեն ոչ ակտուալ, մարած քննարկման վրա մի քանի կարծիք ավելացվեց, որոնք ոնց որ կորում-գնում էին, բայց մի անգամ էլ էստեղ Ջոնը հրահրեց:
Ավելի ուշ մի հատ էլ Քիբորդն իր հեղինակավոր խոսքն ասեց: Ու հենց էդտեղից արդեն քննարկումն անցավ վարքերին: Հետո Շինոն եկավ, ոչ թե թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ասեց, այլ Քիբորդի վարքի: Ու էստեղից կաշը գնաց:

----------

Շինարար (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> ՔԻբորդ, այո, ես ունեմ կողմնապահություն քո նկատմամբ: Շատերը քո արած խախտումների կեսն արած լինելու դեպքում վաղուց արգելափակված կլինեին:
> 
> Մի անգամ գրեցի, որ քեզ զոհի կերպարի մեջ ես դրել: Նկատի ունեմ հենց էս կարգի գրառումները: Ես քո նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունք չունեմ, ունեմ ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ՎԱՏ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔ քո կոնկրետ տիպի գրառումների նկատմամբ, այն գրառումների, որոնք կպնողական են, սարկազմով են ակումբցիների նկատմամբ, քեզ զոհի տեղ դնող են, քեզ փրկչի տեղ դնող են, որոնք վիրավորանք են պարունակում, որոնք թեմայից դուրս են և էսպես շարունակ:
> 
> Որ պահին կսկսես սա հասկանալ, կա շանս, որ կդադարես անել նման գրառումները ու արդյունքում չեն լինի քեզ հակադարձող գրառումները, դու էլ ստիպված չես լինի քեզ «չսիրված» զգալ:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ասել եմ ու կասեմ,գնալով մոտենում է արգելափակումդ, որն ինձ ամենևին չի ուրախացնի:


Ապեր, ինձ ասա էլի, խի ես դու ճիշտ, ես ՝ սխալ, խի՞, խի՞  
Ինչով ես հիմնավորում քո ճիշտը իմ սխալը, էն որ շատերը քո հետ համակարծիք ե՞ն, էդ հիմք չի, ինձ ռեալ հիմք ա պետք, որ ես ընդունեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես ես՝ սխալ…

----------


## Chuk

> Հըմ, կարելի՞ ա դիտարկումներով կիսվել: 
> Բանավեճն ավարտվեց էս էջում: Արէան եկավ կրակի վրա թեթևակի յուղ լցրեց:
> Էս էջում մի քանի արդեն ոչ ակտուալ, մարած քննարկման վրա մի քանի կարծիք ավելացվեց, որոնք ոնց որ կորում-գնում էին, բայց մի անգամ էլ էստեղ Ջոնը հրահրեց:
> Ավելի ուշ մի հատ էլ Քիբորդն իր հեղինակավոր խոսքն ասեց: Ու հենց էդտեղից արդեն քննարկումն անցավ վարքերին: Հետո Շինոն եկավ, ոչ թե թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ասեց, այլ Քիբորդի վարքի: Ու էստեղից կաշը գնաց:


Բյուր, իմ նկատելով Արէայի գրածը որևէ լուրջ արձագանքների ու բախման չբերեց: Երևի նաև նրա համար, որ ուղղակի կարդացինք ու ծանոթացանք իր տեսակետին, ընդունեցինք, հարգեցինք: Իսկ Ջոնի ու Քիբորդի դեպքում սովոր ենք, որ բոլոր նման դեպքերում իրանք նույն բանն են գրում, երբեմն նույնիսկ տպավորություն ա, որ նստած դրան են սպասում (տղերք, էլի կռիվ չսարքեք, ասում եմ տպավորություն ա, ոչ թե տենց ա, ու էդ տպավորության առաջացման պատճառը հենց ձեր վարքն ա):

----------


## Շինարար

> Հըմ, կարելի՞ ա դիտարկումներով կիսվել: 
> Բանավեճն ավարտվեց էս էջում: Արէան եկավ կրակի վրա թեթևակի յուղ լցրեց:
> Էս էջում մի քանի արդեն ոչ ակտուալ, մարած քննարկման վրա մի քանի կարծիք ավելացվեց, որոնք ոնց որ կորում-գնում էին, բայց մի անգամ էլ էստեղ Ջոնը հրահրեց:
> Ավելի ուշ մի հատ էլ Քիբորդն իր հեղինակավոր խոսքն ասեց: Ու հենց էդտեղից արդեն քննարկումն անցավ վարքերին: Հետո Շինոն եկավ, ոչ թե թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ասեց, այլ Քիբորդի վարքի: Ու էստեղից կաշը գնաց:


Բեր վարք չասենք, մոտեցում ասենք: Ի՞նչ, չի՞ կարելի: Մի անգամ առիթ եղավ Մեֆի օրագրային գրառումը տարա թեմայից դուրս, որովհետև իրոք լուրջ հարցադրումներ ունեի, ու ահագին եկար բարակ բայց կառուցողական փոխադարձ իրար հասկանոլւ միտված քննարկում դառավ, ու ահագինէլ մարդ մասնակցեց:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

նոր էլ Աթեիստի մոտեցումն էր քննարկվում մի ուրիշ թեմայում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ինձ ասա էլի, խի ես դու ճիշտ, ես ՝ սխալ, խի՞, խի՞  
> Ինչով ես հիմնավորում քո ճիշտը իմ սխալը, էն որ շատերը քո հետ համակարծիք ե՞ն, էդ հիմք չի, ինձ ռեալ հիմք ա պետք, որ ես ընդունեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես ես՝ սխալ…


Կներես, բայց մաթեմատիկական հավասարում չենք լուծում:

Ես համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ ասում, որովհետև բազում դիտարկումներ ունեմ, որովհետև քո գրառումները միայն իմ մոտ չի, որ նման ասոցիացաներ են բերում ու նման ռեակցիաներ առաջացնում: Ու այո, հաճախ երբ շատերը նույն վերաբերմունքն են ունենում, էդ մոտեցնում ա քեզ ճիշտ լինելուն: Մանավանդ եթե էդ համաձայնողները լուրջ մարդիկ են, անաչառ մարդիկ են, ադեկվատ մարդիկ են:

Ու ես ամենևին չէի խոսում «ճիշտ ու սխալից»: Ես ընդամենը ասում էի, որ եթե էսպես շարունակես, էսպես ես ընկալվելու ու դա բերելու ա հետևյալին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ նկատելով Արէայի գրածը որևէ լուրջ արձագանքների ու բախման չբերեց: Երևի նաև նրա համար, որ ուղղակի կարդացինք ու ծանոթացանք իր տեսակետին, ընդունեցինք, հարգեցինք: Իսկ Ջոնի ու Քիբորդի դեպքում սովոր ենք, որ բոլոր նման դեպքերում իրանք նույն բանն են գրում, երբեմն նույնիսկ տպավորություն ա, որ նստած դրան են սպասում (տղերք, էլի կռիվ չսարքեք, ասում եմ տպավորություն ա, ոչ թե տենց ա, ու էդ տպավորության առաջացման պատճառը հենց ձեր վարքն ա):


Հա, Արէայինն ավելի թեթևակի անցավ: Անկեղծ ասած, եթե Շինը տենց չպատասխաներ Քիբորդին, երևի էլի կանցներ-կգնար: Որտև սաղս էլ արդեն սովոր ենք իրանց, թեմայում էլ արդեն ինչ մտածում էինք, ասել էինք, էլ հարաքյաթ չկար թազա բանավեճ սկսելու: Շինի հայտնվելուց հետո նոր սկսվում ա քննարկումը արժեր տենց, թե չէ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, մի բան էլ էի ուզում ասել:
Էն պահով, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեկ էլ մեկը կանգնում ասում ա՝ սաղով հարձակվել եք մեկի վրա:

Ժող, սա ֆորում ա, որի քննարկմանը մասնակցում են տարբեր ու երբեմն մեծ թվով մարդիկ:
Ու էն, որ մեկի հայտնած հատկապես ախմախ կարծիքի հետ շատ մարդ համակարծիք չի լինելու, նորմալ ա, չեք կարծո՞ւմ:
Ու երբ որ էդ մարդկանց մոտ էդ կարծիքը ծնվում ա՝ վերը նշված ախմախությունը կարդալով, ասենք ի՞նչ եք ակնկալում, որ նա իր կարծիքն իրեն պահի, ինչ ա թե հաստատ մեկ ուրիշն էլ ա՞ նույն ձև մտածելու ու գրելու՞: Ձեռները դնի քամակի տակ նստի ու բավարարվի խալխի գրածը կարդալո՞վ: Գեղարվերստական գրականության խմբակ ա՞ սա, թե՞ ֆորում: 
Գուցե հերթի՞ դնենք, ի՞նչ կասեք: Մի հատ թեմա բացենք, տալոններով հերթագրվենք, թե ով՝ որ թեմայում իրավունք ունի մտածածն ասել, ով էլ՝ պետք ա սուս նստի, ինչ ա թե ախմախություն ասողը նեղվելու ա, որ տասը հոգի թռավ դեմքին:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), GriFFin (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Դրանից հետո ա նորմալ հունի բերվել, չնայած ձեր ջանքերին, Հովսեփ ջան 
> Ու ամենևին ոչ ձեր շնորհիվ:


 Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ տարրական հարգանք լինի դիմացինի նկատմամբ, էդքան բան: Որ թռոլլ կոչվածը իր բոլոր տարատեսակներով վերանա Ակումբից… Որտև իմ տեսանկյունից նայելուց ցանկացած տիպի՝ իրենցից տարբեր կերպ մտածող մարդու ունքերից կախվելը, ինչը ես տեսել եմ էս ու ոչ միայն էս թեմայում, ոչ մի բանով ավելի լավ չի, քան քյարթուների կողմից իրանց բակում ապրող գեյին նվաստացնելը... ու չսկսեք հեքիաթներ պատմել, որ իր անձի հետ կապ չունի գրածները, այլ իր գրածի հանդեպ ձեր վերաբերմունք ա արտահայտում, բլա-բլա
Հիմա որ գրեմ էշություն եք դուս տալիս, էդ ձեր համար վիրավորական չի՞, որտև ձեր «դուս տվածին» ա վերաբերում, ոչ թե ձեզ… 

Չուկ, կներես, եթե ինչ-որ բան այն չեմ արել-գրել: Ես երբեք չեմ ուզի իմ որևէ գրառմամբ քեզ ավելորդ հոգս պատճառել: Հենց գրում եմ, ու մտածում եմ, որ հենց էս գրառմանս առաջին մասը գուցե էլի լարվածության առիթ տա… Չգիտեմ: Էնքան կանխատեսելի ու միևնույն ժամանակ անկանխատեսելի ա լինում ռեակցիան...

Հիմա էլ կարդում եմ էս վերջին գրածդ, Չուկ ջան




> Դրանից հետո ա նորմալ հունի բերվել, չնայած ձեր ջանքերին, Հովսեփ ջան


ստացվում ա ես, ու ոչ միայն, ջանք ու եռանդ չէինք խնայում որ էլ ավելի լարվի մթնոլորտը, բայց, չնայած մեր ջանքերին, չստացվեց էդ: Էդ ձերն ա մի քիչ կամուկացի մեջ քցում... Մտածում ես ես տենց միտո՞ւմ ունեի... թե՞ անգիտակցաբար տենց եմ արել

չգիտեմ սաղ մտքերս խառնվել ա իրար. ես մի բան գիտեմ միայն՝
էս *չեմ հանդուրժում* թռոլինգ կոչվող երևույթը, որտև վատ բան ա էդ: ու քանի հլը իրենց խելամիտ, հասկացող, հանդուրժող որակով մարդիկ կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ թռոլինգ անել Ակումբի ներսում, ես մթնոլորտը շիկացնելու եմ, յուղ եմ լցնելու կրակին, հստակ գիտակցելով դրա հետևանքները. սկսած ընկերների-մտերիմների հետ հարաբերությունների հնարավոր լարումից, մինչև արգելափակում

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Այբ (04.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Ես չէի ուզում սրած լինեի, կամ վիրավորեի ինչ-որ մեկին: 
Ուղղակի մոտեցումը չհասկացա, մի քիչ ադեկվատ չէր, հազար տարի բան չէի գրել, ասեցի մի բան էլ ես գրեմ:

Հանդուրժողականության մասին. իդեալական, կամ իդեալականին մոտ տարբերակում Գորտուկի գրառումից հետո պիտի մոտավորապես սենց լիներ՝ Գորտուկ ջան, էս քո գրածները շատ սխալ են, էս կարդա, էսինչ բանը ուսումնասիրի, սրան ուշադրություն դարձրու, տենց դու կվնասես երեխային, տենց չի կարելի անել: 

Հազար անգամ ավելի շատ օգուտ կլիներ թե Գորտուկի համար, թե էդ երեխայի համար, թե էս թեման հետագայում կարդացողի համար, իսկ հիմա 30 էջ քֆրտոց պիտի կարդաս մի օգտակար միտք քաղելու համար: 
Իմ գրառումը սրա մասին էր, կուզեի որ տենց լիներ: 
Ներողություն եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորել եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), John (02.06.2014), Այբ (04.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բեր վարք չասենք, մոտեցում ասենք: Ի՞նչ, չի՞ կարելի: Մի անգամ առիթ եղավ Մեֆի օրագրային գրառումը տարա թեմայից դուրս, որովհետև իրոք լուրջ հարցադրումներ ունեի, ու ահագին եկար բարակ բայց կառուցողական փոխադարձ իրար հասկանոլւ միտված քննարկում դառավ, ու ահագինէլ մարդ մասնակցեց:


Կարելին կարելի ա իհարկե, բայց արդեն սպառված թեմայով ի՞նչ ես ասում: Քիբորդին էլ, Ջոնին էլ վաղուց գիտենք: Հայտնում ա Շին ու թեև նրբորեն, բայց բզում ա թեման, ու գնա գալիս եմ: Մի հատ ինքդ փորփրի, տես քանի անգամ ա էս թեման կանգնում ու քանի անգամ ա նոր հայտնված մեկը կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում: Ուղղակի փաստացի առաջինը դու էիր՝ խառնված Քիբորդի ու Ջոնի հետմ (չնայած ձեզնից առաջ լայթ տարբերակով Արէան, Նիհիլն ու Լիզն էին), երկրորդը՝ Մեֆը, բայց ինքը շուտ լռեց, երրորդը՝ Բայը: Ու տենց էլի...

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, Արէայինն ավելի թեթևակի անցավ: Անկեղծ ասած, եթե Շինը տենց չպատասխաներ Քիբորդին, երևի էլի կանցներ-կգնար: Որտև սաղս էլ արդեն սովոր ենք իրանց, թեմայում էլ արդեն ինչ մտածում էինք, ասել էինք, էլ հարաքյաթ չկար թազա բանավեճ սկսելու: Շինի հայտնվելուց հետո նոր սկսվում ա քննարկումը արժեր տենց, թե չէ:


Հուսով եմ՝ սա մեղադրանք չէր ինձ ուղղված, ու ամեն դեպքում իմ հարցադրումները բարձրաձայնելու իրավունք ունեի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որքանով դրանք ադեկվատ պատասխանի արժանացան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նույն Ռուֆուսի  "մենակ ես եմ, թե էլի մարդ կա...." գրառմանը բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տվել, հետն էլ իրան բան եմ գրել, որտև ես իրա գրածը չեմ ընդունում, բայց ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը վատն ա, այլ նրա համար, որ իրա կողմից շատ եմ տեսել, որ մեկը մի բան գրի, թռնի դեմքին կամ հեգնի կամ խժա, դրանցի ելնելով ես տենց եմ հասկացել իրա գրառումը, բայց կոնկրետ իրա անձը ինձ հետաքիր չի, ես սկի իրան չեմ էլ տեսել կամ ճանաչում, որ անձնավորեմ էս ամենը…


Շնորհակալություն, քիբորդ, որ ամիսներ առաջ քեզ բազմիցս տվածս հարցին վերջապես տղամարդկություն ունեցար պատասխանել։ Ու վաբշե հեռու մնա ինձնից ու անունս փորձի չշոշափել, մինչև գրառումներս չսկսես ադեկվատ ընդունել ու չփորձես մեջները գոյություն չունեցող հեգնանք ու վիրավորանք փնտրել։ Հաջող։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ տարրական հարգանք լինի դիմացինի նկատմամբ, էդքան բան:


Սկսիր ինքդ:

----------

Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, ստիպում եք, որ նորից խոսեմ:

Իրականում էսպես ասեմ: Եթե Գորտուկը կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ չաշխատեր, իր կարծիքն այդքան քննադատության արժանի չէր լինի: Ի վերջո, հենց այս թեմայի բացման պատճառ դարձած մարդը բեթար բաներ էր ասել ու պակաս կարեկցանքի էր արժանի: Եթե Գորտուկը հոգեբան չլիներ, իր ասածն այդքան քննադատության արժանի չէր լինի, քանի որ մասնագիտական կոմպետենտության խնդիր կա, ու իր մասնագիտական կոմպետենտությունից մարդկանց առողջություն է կախված: Եթե Գորտուկը քննադատությունից հետո չսկսեր բոլորին ապացուցել, որ ինքը հրաշալի մասնագետ է, ու պացիենտների հերթը դրա ապացույց է, միանգամից ասեր, որ նոր է ավարտել, ու փորձի պակասն է միգուցե իրեն ստիպում հարցերին միակողմանի նայել, իրեն կարելի էր միանգամից հանգիստ թողնել, ավելին՝ գրականություն տրամադրել, որն իրեն կօգներ իր աշխատանքն ավելի լավ անել, կատարելագործվել: Եթե Գորտուկը չկանգներ ու իր քննադատներին շակալներ անվաներ: Եթե Գորտուկը նկատեր, որ որոշ մարդիկ իրեն պաշտպանում են, ոչ թե փորձեր խեղճ զոհի տեսք ընդունել, նույնիսկ երբ իրեն նույնիսկ իր քննադատներն էին համոզում չնեղվել, մնալ, եթե չասեր, որ բոլորն իրեն հալածում են: Եթե Գորտուկը Արտգեոյի հարցից հետո արգումենտացիա բերեր, ոչ թե միանգամից սկսեր «էս ինչ տոն ա» կարգի ռեակցիա տալ: Եթե Գորտուկը չսկսեր ծեծված, բռնաբարված «որ ձեր ընտանիքի անդամը լիներ» արգումենտացիա բերել: Եթե ֆորումի որոշ անդամներ (Ջոն, Վայո, և այլն) չսկսեին շատ անհաջող ու անհիմն կերպով պաշտպանել: Եթե, եթե, եթե:

Մի անգամ, եթե հիշում եք, մի շատ անկապ պատմվածքի մասին գրել էի, որ գրողը թող կամ վերանայի գրելու ու գրականության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, կամ թողնի գրելը: Գրողն ինչ-որ անչափահաս աղջիկ էր, դրանից ելնելով չեմ հիշում/չեմ ուզում հիշել, թե ովքեր սկսեցին Մեծն Չարագործ Արյունարբու Ռայադերից պաշտպանել վերոհիշյալ քերթվածքը: Այն կարգի, որ արդեն հեռախոսով էին հետս «բազարվում»: Բնական էր, որ ես իմ տեսանկյունը պիտի պաշտպանեի, ու պատմվածքը մտցրեցի ցեխը-հանեցի: Մի կտրուկ որակումը վերածվեց արյունահեղության: Որովհետև ես արդեն ոչ թե անչափահասի հետ էի վիճում, այլ ֆորումի կեսի: Ո՞վ տուժեց: Պատմվածքի հեղինակը: Ո՞վ շահեց: Ոչ ոք:

Ամեն ինչ մանրուքների մեջ է: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը միայն պոլիտկոռեկտության խաթր (կամ, damsel in disstress իրավիճակից տեստոստերոնի դոզա ստացող) դնում ու պաշտպանում է մի տեսանկյուն, որն այլ հանգամանքներում չէր պաշտպանի, դա ոչ մի դրական բանի չի ուզում բերել: Եթե Գորտուկին կանգնենք, ասենք, որ վույ պուպուշ, ինչ լավն ես դու, քեզ վատ բան ասողները քըխ են, իր ձեռքի տակից պատկերացնու՞մ եք, քանի հոգևոր հաշմված երեխա դուրս կգա: Երբ մարդը երեխային, որի մոտ նոր է ձևավորվում արդարության զգացողություն, բացատրում է, որ իրեն արդարացի են հասակակիցները ծեծել, չնայած նա այդ հասակակիցներին ոչ մի բան չի արել (ավելացնելով՝ «ճիշտ չի, բայց ավելի լավ է, քան իրենց հոգին պղտորի»), նա անցել է մի սահման, որն ուրիշ, ավելի լավ իրավական համակարգով երկրներում կարող էր քրեական հանցագործություն համարվել: Ինքը, հնարավոր է, կոտրել է երեխայի սեփական ինքնությունն ունենալու, սեփական անձը պաշտպանելու գիտակցությունը: Եթե հանկարծ նա այդպիսի բան արած լիներ իմ երեխայի նկատմամբ, ես ֆորումային քննադատությամ չէի սահմանափակվի. ես կհասնեի նրան, որ Գորտուկը երբեք այդ ոլորտում չաշխատի: Ես նույնիսկ համոզված չեմ, որ անողնաշարություն չեմ անում՝ ուրիշի երեխային նման «մասնագետից» չպաշտպանելով: Որովհետև ինչքան էլ խեղճ, պուպուշ, մռութ, անփորձ, միամիտ, սխալ կրթության ու հասարակական ստանդարտների զոհ լինի մարդը, իր *արարքը* հրեշավոր է, ու ինքն իր արարքի համար չի զղջում: Այս պահից սկսած, եթե այդ երեխան մի օր վերահայտնաբերի սեփական օրիենտացիան, ինքնաատելության նոպաներ ունենալ, սկսի գլորվել կյանքով ներքև, մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվել, ինքնասպանություն գործի, դա լինելու է ոչ թե երեխայի օրիենտացիայի, այլ, շատ մեծ չափով, հենց նրա ինքնապաշտպանման բնազդը կոտրած հոգեբանի մեղքով: Եթե այդ երեխան բավականաչափ կամք չունենա այդ ամենը հաղթահարելու համար, նա առնվազն ամբողջ կյանքում դժբախտ է լինելու:

Ահա բոլոր գործոնները, որ ես հաշվի եմ առել՝ իմ գրառումներն անելիս: + այդ մարդը մինչև այս պահը զղջման ոչ մի նշույլ չի ցուցաբերել, մի հատ էլ իրեն է զոհի պոզիցիայում դրել: Նա չի պատրաստվում ուղղել իր սխալը: Ինչ էլ որ ես, դու, մյուսը ասենք: Ինքը հավերժ կվիճի, հետո էլ կգնա ու իր ամիջական, իր համար ավելի հեղինակավոր միջավայրում կսկսի ասել, որ մի հատ «սայթի եվրոգոմիկները» լավ է՝ մանկական հոգեբան չեն, թեչէ բոլոր երեխաների հոգին կպղտորեն, սերունդը կկործանեն իրենց գրանտակեր հրեամասոնաիլյումինտատ գաղափարներով:

Երբ այդ աստիճանի անպաշտպան մեկը վստահում է քեզ, նրան այդպես կոտրելն է հրեշավոր, ոչ թե կոտրողին քննադատելը:

Այ, հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե ես ինչքան փափուկ եմ արտահայտվել, ու ինչքան ավելի փափուկ են արտահայտվել Տրիբունը, Այվին, Բյուրը, և այլն:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2014), Enna Adoly (02.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014), Jarre (02.06.2014), Nihil (02.06.2014), Գալաթեա (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014), Մինա (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> էս *չեմ հանդուրժում* թռոլինգ կոչվող երևույթը, որտև վատ բան ա էդ: ու քանի հլը իրենց խելամիտ, հասկացող, հանդուրժող որակով մարդիկ կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ թռոլինգ անել Ակումբի ներսում, ես մթնոլորտը շիկացնելու եմ, յուղ եմ լցնելու կրակին, հստակ գիտակցելով դրա հետևանքները. սկսած ընկերների-մտերիմների հետ հարաբերությունների հնարավոր լարումից, մինչև արգելափակում


+1

Ստորագրում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ տարրական հարգանք լինի դիմացինի նկատմամբ, էդքան բան: Որ թռոլլ կոչվածը իր բոլոր տարատեսակներով վերանա Ակումբից… Որտև իմ տեսանկյունից նայելուց ցանկացած տիպի՝ իրենցից տարբեր կերպ մտածող մարդու ունքերից կախվելը, ինչը ես տեսել եմ էս ու ոչ միայն էս թեմայում, ոչ մի բանով ավելի լավ չի, քան քյարթուների կողմից իրանց բակում ապրող գեյին նվաստացնելը... ու չսկսեք հեքիաթներ պատմել, որ իր անձի հետ կապ չունի գրածները, այլ իր գրածի հանդեպ ձեր վերաբերմունք ա արտահայտում, բլա-բլա
> Հիմա որ գրեմ էշություն եք դուս տալիս, էդ ձեր համար վիրավորական չի՞, որտև ձեր «դուս տվածին» ա վերաբերում, ոչ թե ձեզ… 
> 
> Չուկ, կներես, եթե ինչ-որ բան այն չեմ արել-գրել: Ես երբեք չեմ ուզի իմ որևէ գրառմամբ քեզ ավելորդ հոգս պատճառել: Հենց գրում եմ, ու մտածում եմ, որ հենց էս գրառմանս առաջին մասը գուցե էլի լարվածության առիթ տա… Չգիտեմ: Էնքան կանխատեսելի ու միևնույն ժամանակ անկանխատեսելի ա լինում ռեակցիան...
> 
> Հիմա էլ կարդում եմ էս վերջին գրածդ, Չուկ ջան
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Հոս, սաղ խնդիրը գիտե՞ս ինչումն ա: Էդ հարցն արդեն ինքնակարգավորվել էր, արդեն լուծում տրվել էր, բայց մեկ էլ դու, մյուսը, էն մյուսը եսիմ որտեղից հայտնվում ու նենց հեղինակավոր խոսք եք ասում: Ի դեպ, խոսքը մենակ պահապան հրեշտակների մասին չի: Հարձակվողներն էլ իրանց հարձակումներն էին անում: Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա մեկի վրա հարձակվելուց կամ մեկին պաշտպանելուց առաջ մի հատ մտածել՝ իմ հարձակումն արդեն շատ չի՞ լինի, իմ պաշտպանությունն ուշացած չի՞: Հասկանալի ա, որ դու լավ մղումներով ես անում: Բայց էդ քո լավ մղումները կռիվ-ղալմաղալի պատճառ են դառնում: Արդյունքում՝ ինքդ պաշտպանի կարգավիճակից հայտնվում ես զոհի կարգավիճակում:

----------


## Chuk

> թե՞ անգիտակցաբար տենց եմ արել


Կարծում եմ, որ անգիտակցաբար, Հովսեփ ջան, ու էսքան գրելուս (երբեմն սուր) իմաստն էլ էն ա, որ դու մտածես ու վերանայես, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ դու դա կարող ես նկատել, եթե էդ հայացքով նայես:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարելին կարելի ա իհարկե, բայց արդեն սպառված թեմայով ի՞նչ ես ասում: Քիբորդին էլ, Ջոնին էլ վաղուց գիտենք: Հայտնում ա Շին ու թեև *նրբորեն*, բայց բզում ա թեման, ու գնա գալիս եմ: Մի հատ ինքդ փորփրի, տես քանի անգամ ա էս թեման կանգնում ու քանի անգամ ա նոր հայտնված մեկը կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում: Ուղղակի փաստացի առաջինը դու էիր՝ խառնված Քիբորդի ու Ջոնի հետմ (չնայած ձեզնից առաջ լայթ տարբերակով Արէան, Նիհիլն ու Լիզն էին), երկրորդը՝ Մեֆը, բայց ինքը շուտ լռեց, երրորդը՝ Բայը: Ու տենց էլի...


Ամեն դեպքում կարելի էր, ավելի ադեկվատ կլիներ նրբորեն արտահայտած հարցադրումներին նույնքան նրբորեն էլ փորձել պատասխանել:Ես ամբողջ թեմայի ընթացքում ափերից դուրս չեմ եկել, ինձ ուղղված սարկազմին պատասխանել եմ թեթևակի հեգնանքով, ընդամենը: Թեմայի էդ աստիճան թեժանալու հարցում էլ ինձ պատասխանատու ու մեղավոր չեմ զգում, մեծ մարդիկ ենք ի վերջո, էս աստիճան շարքային քննարկումը եթե պիտի անձնականացնենք, անցնենք վիրավորանքների, էլ խոսալն իմաստ էլ չունի:

----------


## keyboard

> Շնորհակալություն, քիբորդ, որ ամիսներ առաջ քեզ բազմիցս տվածս հարցին վերջապես տղամարդկություն ունեցար պատասխանել։ Ու վաբշե հեռու մնա ինձնից ու անունս փորձի չշոշափել, մինչև գրառումներս չսկսես ադեկվատ ընդունել ու չփորձես մեջները գոյություն չունեցող հեգնանք ու վիրավորանք փնտրել։ Հաջող։


Որ մոնիտորի հետևում չլինեիր, տղամարդկությունս ավելի լավ կտեսնեիր: Քո գրառումներին կամ քեզ որևէ բան պատասխանելով իմ տղամարդկությունը չի ավելանում կամ պակասում, ինձ ադեկվատության կոչ անելու տեղը, քո գարռումով ինձ պրովոկացիայի մի ենթարկի, թե կասես, որ ախպերական ես գրել գրածդ: Քո մասին շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես, որ ես էլ պիտի մոտիկ մնամ քեզ կամ հեռու լինեմ: Բարի գիշեր:
Հ.Գ. Ինչ հարցերի մասին ա խոսքը

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Որ մոնիտորի հետևում չլինեիր, տղամարդկությունս ավելի լավ կտեսնեիր: Քո գրառումներին կամ քեզ որևէ բան պատասխանելով իմ տղամարդկությունը չի ավելանում կամ պակասում, ինձ ադեկվատության կոչ անելու տեղը, քո գարռումով ինձ պրովոկացիայի մի ենթարկի, թե կասես, որ ախպերական ես գրել գրածդ: Քո մասին շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես, որ ես էլ պիտի մոտիկ մնամ քեզ կամ հեռու լինեմ: Բարի գիշեր:
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ հարցերի մասին ա խոսքը


keyboard, ես քեզ չեմ հանդուրժում, բարի գիշեր:

----------


## John

Օկ… Հասկացա բոլորիդ տեսակետները, ոչ մեկի հետ էս թեմայով  հարց-պատասխան չունեմ: Չեմ ուզում էլի մտնենք ցիկլի մեջ ու օրերով-էջերով նույն բանը ասենք:

 Ու որպեսզի այսուհետ հանկարծ չստացվի, որ շիկացնում եմ մթնոլորտը և այլն, թո՛ղ յուրաքանչյուր Ակումբցի պատրաստ լինի որևէ մեկի հասցեին թռոլլ անելուց, շատ բան չէ, մի հատիկ բացասական վարկանիշ իմ կողմից, եթե գրառումն աչքովս ընկնի  :Smile:  ու դա թող առիթ հանդիսանա ևս մեկ անգամ խորհելու. արժի՞ արդյոք վայրկյանական հաճույքի համար (թռոլ), դիմացինին վիրավորել: Եսի՞մ, օրինական դաշտում պայքարելու էդ ձևն եմ ընտրում: Եթե տեսնեմ արդյուանվետ չի՝ այլ տարբերակ կմտածեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ստիպում եք, որ նորից խոսեմ:
> 
> Իրականում էսպես ասեմ: Եթե Գորտուկը կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ չաշխատեր, իր կարծիքն այդքան քննադատության արժանի չէր լինի: Ի վերջո, հենց այս թեմայի բացման պատճառ դարձած մարդը բեթար բաներ էր ասել ու պակաս կարեկցանքի էր արժանի: Եթե Գորտուկը հոգեբան չլիներ, իր ասածն այդքան քննադատության արժանի չէր լինի, քանի որ մասնագիտական կոմպետենտության խնդիր կա, ու իր մասնագիտական կոմպետենտությունից մարդկանց առողջություն է կախված: Եթե Գորտնուկը քննադատությունից հետո չսկսեր բոլորին ապացուցել, որ ինքը հրաշալի մասնագետ է, ու պացիենտների հերթը դրա ապացույց է, միանգամից ասեր, որ նոր է ավարտել, ու փորձի պակասն է միգուցե իրեն ստիպում հարցերին միակողմանի նայել, իրեն կարելի էր միանգամից հանգիստ թողնել, ավելին՝ գրականություն տրամադրել, որն իրեն կօգներ իր աշխատանքն ավելի լավ անել, կատարելագործվել: Եթե Գորտուկը չկանգներ ու իր քննադատներին շակալներ անվաներ: Եթե Գորտնուկը նկատեր, որ որոշ մարդիկ իրեն պաշտպանում են, ոչ թե փորձեր խեղճ զոհի տեսք ընդունել, նույնիսկ երբ իրեն նույնիսկ իր քննադատներն էին համոզում չնեղվել, մնալ, եթե չասեր, որ բոլորն իրեն հալածում են: Եթե Գորտուկը Արտգեոյի հարցից հետո արգումենտացիա բերեր, ոչ թե միանգամից սկսեր «էս ինչ տոն ա» կարգի ռեակցիա տալ: Եթե Գորտուկը չսկսեր ծեծված, բռնաբարված «որ ձեր ընտանիքի անդամը լիներ» արգումենտացիա բերել: Եթե ֆորումի որոշ անդամներ (Ջոն, Վայո, և այլն) չսկսեին շատ անհաջող ու անհիմն կերպով պաշտպանել: Եթե, եթե, եթե:
> 
> Մի անգամ, եթե հիշում եք, մի շատ անկապ պատմվածքի մասին գրել էի, որ գրողը թող կամ վերանայի գրելու ու գրականության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, կամ թողնի գրելը: Գրողն ինչ-որ անչափահաս աղջիկ էր, դրանից ելնելով չեմ հիշում/չեմ ուզում հիշել, թե ովքեր սկսեցին Մեծն Չարագործ Արյունարբու Ռայադերից պաշտպանել վերոհիշյալ քերթվածքը: Այն կարգի, որ արդեն հեռախոսով էին հետս «բազարվում»: Բնական էր, որ ես իմ տեսանկյունը պիտի պաշտպանեի, ու պատմվածքը մտցրեցի ցեխը-հանեցի: Մի կտրուկ որակումը վերածվեց արյունահեղության: Որովհետև ես արդեն ոչ թե անչափահասի հետ էի վիճում, այլ ֆորումի կեսի: Ո՞վ տուժեց: Պատմվածքի հեղինակը: Ո՞վ շահեց: Ոչ ոք:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ մանրուքների մեջ է: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը միայն պոլիտկոռեկտության խաթր (կամ, damsel in disstress իրավիճակից տեստոստերոնի դոզա ստացող) դնում ու պաշտպանում է մի տեսանկյուն, որն այլ հանգամանքներում չէր պաշտպանի, դա ոչ մի դրական բանի չի ուզում բերել: Եթե Գորտնուկին կանգնենք, ասենք, որ վույ պուպուշ, ինչ լավն ես դու, քեզ վատ բան ասողները քըխ են, իր ձեռքի տակից պատկերացնու՞մ եք, քանի հոգևոր հաշմված երեխա դուրս կգա: Երբ մարդը երեխային, որի մոտ նոր է ձևավորվում արդարության զգացողություն, բացատրում է, որ իրեն արդարացի են հասակակիցները ծեծել, չնայած նա այդ հասակակիցներին ոչ մի բան չի արել (ավելացնելով՝ «ճիշտ չի, բայց ավելի լավ է, քան իրենց հոգին պղտորի»), նա անցել է մի սահման, որն ուրիշ, ավելի լավ իրավական համակարգով երկրներում կարող էր քրեական հանցագործություն համարվել: Ինքը, հնարավոր է, կոտրել է երեխայի սեփական ինքնությունն ունենալու, սեփական անձը պաշտպանելու գիտակցությունը: Եթե հանկարծ նա այդպիսի բան արած լիներ իմ երեխայի նկատմամբ, ես ֆորումային քննադատությամ չէի սահմանափակվի. ես կհասնեի նրան, որ Գորտնուկը երբեք այդ ոլորտում չաշխատի: Ես նույնիսկ համոզված չեմ, որ անողնաշարություն չեմ անում՝ ուրիշի երեխային նման «մասնագետից» չպաշտպանելով: Որովհետև ինչքան էլ խեղճ, պուպուշ, մռութ, անփորձ, միամիտ, սխալ կրթության ու հասարակական ստանդարտների զոհ լինի մարդը, իր *արարքը* հրեշավոր է, ու ինքն իր արարքի համար չի զղջում: Այս պահից սկսած, եթե այդ երեխան մի օր վերահայտնաբերի սեփական օրիենտացիան, ինքնաատելության նոպաներ ունենալ, սկսի գլորվել կյանքով ներքև, մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվել, ինքնասպանություն գործի, դա լինելու է ոչ թե երեխայի օրիենտացիայի, այլ, շատ մեծ չափով, հենց նրա ինքնապաշտպանման բնազդը կոտրած հոգեբանի մեղքով: Եթե այդ երեխան բավականաչափ կամք չունենա այդ ամենը հաղթահարելու համար, նա առնվազն ամբողջ կյանքում դժբախտ է լինելու:
> 
> Ահա բոլոր գործոնները, որ ես հաշվի եմ առել՝ իմ գրառումներն անելիս: + այդ մարդը մինչև այս պահը զղջման ոչ մի նշույլ չի ցուցաբերել, մի հատ էլ իրեն է զոհի պոզիցիայում դրել: Նա չի պատրաստվում ուղղել իր սխալը: Ինչ էլ որ ես, դու, մյուսը ասենք: Ինքը հավերժ կվիճի, հետո էլ կգնա ու իր ամիջական, իր համար ավելի հեղինակավոր միջավայրում կսկսի ասել, որ մի հատ «սայթի եվրոգոմիկները» լավ է՝ մանկական հոգեբան չեն, թեչէ բոլոր երեխաների հոգին կպղտորեն, սերունդը կկործանեն իրենց գրանտակեր հրեամասոնաիլյումինտատ գաղափարներով:
> ...


Բայ, դու էս ամենը շատ սիրուն ես ասում, բայց... էս ընթացքում, երբ էս թեմայում տուրուդմփոց ա, արանքում պմ-ներով ոմանք Գորտուկի հետ խոսում են, տալիս համապատասխան գրականություն, ինքը ծանոթանում ա, զարմանում, թե ինչքանով ա դա տարբեր իրա պատկերացումներից, հայտնվում անելանելի վիճակի մեջ, ի վերջո որոշում այլևս չաշխատել այդ երեխայի հետ: Ու Գորտուկը, մինչ իր գրականությունն ա փորփրում, փորձում գիտելիքներ ստանալ, անընդհատ ուշացումով հայտնվում ա մեկը, մի հատ էլ կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում: Գորտուկը, որը թեև հրապարակայնորեն էդ ամենը չի ասել, ասել ա մենակ որոշակի ակումբցիների, նեղվում ա էդ լրացուցիչ հարձակումից, որովհետև ինքը արդեն իր դիրքորոշումը փոխել ա, ինքը ուզում ա սովորել, գալիս, շակալների մասին գրառումն ա անում: Ու չնայած անընդհատ ասվում ա, որ թարգեք, Գորտուկն արդեն ինչ պետք ա, հասկացել ա, կարծես շատերի պետքը չի: Մենակ Մեֆն էր, որ մի անգամ ասելուց հետո սուսուփուս թարգեց ու չշարունակեց իր կողմից դաստիարակչական աշխատանք տանելը:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մենակ Մեֆն էր, որ մի անգամ ասելուց հետո սուսուփուս թարգեց ու չշարունակեց իր կողմից դաստիարակչական աշխատանք տանելը:


Աչքիս խառն ա եղել:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աչքիս խառն ա եղել:


Չէ, թեմայի թեժ ժամանակ էր խառը: Ուշացումով էկավ, սկսեց Ռայի պես հատ-հատ պատասխանել, ասեցինք՝ հերիք ա, առանց ավելորդության ասեց՝ լավ: Հա, ոնց որ մեկ էլ Էննան չշարունակեց: Իսկ մնացածների դեպքում էդ ասելը կապ չուներ:

Ու ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. արդյոք իսկապե՞ս թեմայում գրառումներ անողներից ոմանք մտահոգված են երեխայի ապագայով ու նրա հետ աշխատող վատ մասնագետով, թե՞ առիթ են ման գալիս մի հատ էլ իրանց կողմից դաստիարակչական լեկցիա կարդալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուսով եմ՝ սա մեղադրանք չէր ինձ ուղղված, ու ամեն դեպքում իմ հարցադրումները բարձրաձայնելու իրավունք ունեի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որքանով դրանք ադեկվատ պատասխանի արժանացան:


Չէ, մեղադրանք չէր, որովհետև ըստ էության դա մենակ դու չէիր: Քիբորդն ու Ջոնը չարտահայտվեին, դու էլ չէիր արտահայտվի: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ արդեն էսքան էջ գոռում ենք՝ էդ աղջիկը ինչ պետք ա, հասկացել ա, հերիք ա, դու ասում ես՝ լավ ա, որ մի հատ էլ Ռայն ասեց: Կարաս օրը մի անգամ մտնես, մի հատ էլ քո կողմից ասես, սիրտդ կհովանա:

----------


## Chuk

> Օկ… Հասկացա բոլորիդ տեսակետները, ոչ մեկի հետ էս թեմայով  հարց-պատասխան չունեմ: Չեմ ուզում էլի մտնենք ցիկլի մեջ ու օրերով-էջերով նույն բանը ասենք:
> 
>  Ու որպեսզի այսուհետ հանկարծ չստացվի, որ շիկացնում եմ մթնոլորտը և այլն, թո՛ղ յուրաքանչյուր Ակումբցի պատրաստ լինի որևէ մեկի հասցեին թռոլլ անելուց, շատ բան չէ, մի հատիկ բացասական վարկանիշ իմ կողմից, եթե գրառումն աչքովս ընկնի  ու դա թող առիթ հանդիսանա ևս մեկ անգամ խորհելու. արժի՞ արդյոք վայրկյանական հաճույքի համար (թռոլ), դիմացինին վիրավորել: Եսի՞մ, օրինական դաշտում պայքարելու էդ ձևն եմ ընտրում: Եթե տեսնեմ արդյուանվետ չի՝ այլ տարբերակ կմտածեմ


Հովսեփ ջան, այս թեմայով մի վերջին բանն եմ ասում:

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ քո՝ ակումբի նկատմամբ սրտացավության համար: Ու սա կեղծ խոսքեր չեն, իսկապես շնորհակալ եմ: Ես գիտեմ, որ դու ուզում ես, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի լավ լինի: Հատկապես շնորհակալ եմ ակումբի ֆեյսբուքյան էջի թարմացումների համար (քեզ, Արամին ու Կուկին):

Բայց արի մի բան լավ հասկանանք: Բարեբախտաբար ակումբը չի մնացել քո, Քիբորդի ու էլի մի քանի իրենց էդպիսի ֆունկցիա վերապահածների հույսին, քննարկումները նորմալ հունով անցկացնելու, մարդկանց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ երբեմն կողքից քեզ կարող է թվա, որ էստեղ ոչինչ չի արվում, բայց հավատա, որ մոդերատորներն ու ակումբցիների մի մասը շատ ավելի լավ են նման բաների դեմ առնում, քան դու էիր անում նման գրառումներ անելով, քան դու կանես քո էդ վարկանիշներով:

Գրում եմ բարեբախտաբար՝ անձիդ նկատի չունենալով, այլ նկատի ունենալով, որ ակումբն իսկապես նման միջամտության կարիք, բարեբախտաբար, չունի:

Թույլերին պաշտպանելը լավ բան է: Բայց թույլերի պաշտպանի ֆունկցիա վերցնելը, երբ նման բանի կարիք չկա, նյարդայնացնող ու ավելորդ, երբեմն էլ ծիծաղելի է:

----------

John (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, մեղադրանք չէր, որովհետև ըստ էության դա մենակ դու չէիր: Քիբորդն ու Ջոնը չարտահայտվեին, դու էլ չէիր արտահայտվի: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ արդեն էսքան էջ գոռում ենք՝ էդ աղջիկը ինչ պետք ա, հասկացել ա, հերիք ա, *դու ասում ես՝ լավ ա, որ մի հատ էլ Ռայն ասեց*: Կարաս օրը մի անգամ մտնես, մի հատ էլ քո կողմից ասես, սիրտդ կհովանա:


Բյուր, երկու գրառում վերև ես կոնկրետ նույնիսկ մեջբերել եմ Ռայադերի գրառումը: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սիրտս հովանալուն, ուղղակի չգիտեմ, էլ խոսք չեմ գտնում, Բյուր ջան: եթե գտնում ես, որ ինձ հետ էդ ոճով պետք ա խոսաս, դու գիտես:

----------


## Nihil

7 էջ թերթեցի, կարդացի, Գորտուկի գրառումը չտեսա։
Պետք չէ շեշտել, որ հարցը ինքնակարգավորվել էր։

----------


## John

> 7 էջ թերթեցի, կարդացի, Գորտուկի գրառումը չտեսա։
> Պետք չէ շեշտել, որ հարցը ինքնակարգավորվել էր։


Նիհիլի գրառումը պարզորոշ ցույց է տալիս, որ եթե չենք ուզում, որ ցիկլն անընդհատ շարունակվի, պետք է թեման գոնե փակել, իսկ, իմ կարծիքով, լավագույն դեպքը կլինի էդ, ուղղակի ջնջել, գոնե գրառումների ճնշող մեծամասնություն  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> 7 էջ թերթեցի, կարդացի, Գորտուկի գրառումը չտեսա։
> Պետք չէ շեշտել, որ հարցը ինքնակարգավորվել էր։


Նիհ, լավ էլի...իսկականից գոնե դու մի սկսիր  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, երկու գրառում վերև ես կոնկրետ նույնիսկ մեջբերել եմ Ռայադերի գրառումը: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սիրտս հովանալուն, ուղղակի չգիտեմ, էլ խոսք չեմ գտնում, Բյուր ջան: եթե գտնում ես, որ ինձ հետ էդ ոճով պետք ա խոսաս, դու գիտես:


Շին, թույլ մի տուր նույն գրառումդ երրորդ անգամ մեջբերել ու ցույց տալ, թե ինչ ես ասել Ռայադերի ասածների վերաբերյալ:




> 7 էջ թերթեցի, կարդացի, Գորտուկի գրառումը չտեսա։
> Պետք չէ շեշտել, որ հարցը ինքնակարգավորվել էր։


Նիհիլ, եթե Գորտուկը չի մտել էս թեմա ու հանդիսավոր հայտարարել, որ ինքը սխալ էր, դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը դա չի ընդունել: Ի վերջո, ցանկացած մարդու համար դժվար ա խոստովանելը, որ ինքը սխալ ա, էն էլ սենց հրապարակային կերպով: Հլը ես էլ բավական ոչ էթիկ բան եմ անում՝ ասելով էդ մասին: Էս էր մնացել պակաս, որ պահանջենք գա ու ասի, որ հանգիստ ցրվենք տներով:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> 7 էջ թերթեցի, կարդացի, Գորտուկի գրառումը չտեսա։
> Պետք չէ շեշտել, որ հարցը ինքնակարգավորվել էր։


Որտև հիմա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա սկսվել  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, թույլ մի տուր նույն գրառումդ երրորդ անգամ մեջբերել ու ցույց տալ, թե ինչ ես ասել Ռայադերի ասածների վերաբերյալ:


հեսա գրառումն ամբողջությամբ



> Գալ, ստեղ պիտի ասեմ: Ես երբեք չեմ զգացել, որ էն անձանց թվում եմ, ում հետ Քիբորդը մշտապես կոնֆլիկտներ ա ունենում և այլն: Ճիշտ հակառակը, նույնիսկ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ իր համար նույնիսկ իմ գրառումը ահագին անակնկալ էր: Բայց դե ներեցեք կարծիքս եմ հայտնել, ճիշտ և ճիշտ էն նույն կարծիքը, որ ավելի ուշ Ռայադերը հայտնեց, ուղղակի ես կոնկրետ անձնավորել էի՝ նշելով իր, Ջոնի, Արամի մանականունները, Ռայն ընդհանուր էր գրել: 
> 
> Բայց կներեք, ես սովորաբար չեմ մտածում որքանով իմ կարծիքը ուգածիծ կանի Քիբորդին, ինչպես և Ռայադերին, Չուկին, մյուսին, մյուսին, ինչը պնդում ա Քիբորդը, կարծում եմ, օրինակ, հենց նույն Չուկն ու Ռայադերը պիտի որ Քիբորդի էդ պնդմանը չհամաձայնեն, որովհետև գիտեն, որ տենց չի. իհարկե աշխատում եմ միշտ նենց գրել, որ չվիրավորեմ մարդուն, էս հերթ էլ եմ տենց արել:
> 
> Իսկ թեման ընդհանուր չեմ կարծում, թե հիմնական ուղղուց շեղվել է:
> 
> Քննակում ենք՝ մինչև որ կետն ենք հանդուրժողակա՞ն: Մինչև էն կետը, որ երեք տարեկան տղային սխալ հոգեբանական մոտեցում են ցույց տալի՞ս, թե՞ մինչև էն կետը,որ էդ սխալ մոտեցումը ցույց տվողին ասում են՝ սխալ ա: Քիբորդը, Արեան, Ջոնը գտան, որ ամեն դեպքում աղջնակը նեղացավ, որ իրեն ասացիր սխալ ես անում: Ու Ռայադերն էլ ճիշտ արավ, որ նորից անդրադարձավ՝ թեկուզ ռանց թեման լրիվ կարդալու: Որովհետև սա շատ կարևոր կետ ա: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ էս կետի վրա մենք իրոք կանգ առնենք ու փորձենք հասկանալ իրար: Ես իրոք չեմ կարողանում էս հարցում Քիբորդի, Արեայի մոտեցումը հասկանալ, ու դա ամենևին կապված չի քեզ կամ որևէ մեկին ուգածիծ անելու ցանկության հետ:

----------


## Nihil

> Նիհ, լավ էլի...իսկականից գոնե դու մի սկսիր


Ես չեմ էլ սկսում, Ուոլտ  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ու Ռայադերն էլ ճիշտ արավ, որ նորից անդրադարձավ՝ թեկուզ ռանց թեման լրիվ կարդալու*:


Ահա, լավ արեց, հեչ: Մեռանք ասելով՝ թեման պրծել ա, սպառվել ա, հերիք ա: Բայց մեկ ա Շինի համար լավ արեց:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ահա, լավ արեց, հեչ: Մեռանք ասելով՝ թեման պրծել ա, սպառվել ա, հերիք ա: Բայց մեկ ա Շինի համար լավ արեց:


Ինձ համար համենայն դեպս մինչև էդ պահը չէր պրծել, բայց համոզվեցի, որ ադեկվատ պատասխան ստանալու հույս չունենամ, գրառման մեջ էլ մանրամասն ասել եմ, էդ աղջկա հետ չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան քննարկել: Ես հետաքրքրվում էի Քիբորդի, Արեայի, Ջոնի մոտեցմամբ: Էդ մոտեցման մասին հենց Ռայը գրել էր, ինչն էլ ես ողջունել էի:

----------

Jarre (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ահա, լավ արեց, հեչ: Մեռանք ասելով՝ թեման պրծել ա, սպառվել ա, հերիք ա: Բայց մեկ ա Շինի համար լավ արեց:


Բյուր, բայց իրականում թեման էնքան չի սպառվել, որքան մեր այսպեսասած թեժացնելուց հետո հանդարտվել էր ու կապիտուլյացյա էր հայտարարվել համակողմանի:
Բայց բուն խնդիրը իրականում չէր լուծվել, շինի ասածը կարծում  եմ դրան ա վերաբերվում, թե չէ ես իրանից իսկականից չեմ հավատում տենց բան :Smile:

----------


## John

> Ինձ համար համենայն դեպս մինչև էդ պահը չէր պրծել, բայց համոզվեցի, որ ադեկվատ պատասխան ստանալու հույս չունենամ, գրառման մեջ էլ մանրամասն ասել եմ, էդ աղջկա հետ չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան քննարկել: Ես հետաքրքրվում էի Քիբորդի, Արեայի, Ջոնի մոտեցմամբ: Էդ մոտեցման մասին հենց Ռայը գրել էր, ինչն էլ ես ողջունել էի:


թեմայից դուրս, բայց… Թեմայում գրել եմ երեկ էն, ինչը պետք է որ բավարարեր ցանկացած հարցադրման, կապված էս թեմայում իմ պահվածքի հետ։ Հեռախոսով դժվար ա մեջբերել, երեկ եմ գրեշ, հեշտութամբ կարող ես հտնել։ Ու եթե էլւ հարցականներ մնան պատրաստ եմ պատասխանել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար համենայն դեպս մինչև էդ պահը չէր պրծել, բայց համոզվեցի, որ ադեկվատ պատասխան ստանալու հույս չունենամ, գրառման մեջ էլ մանրամասն ասել եմ, էդ աղջկա հետ չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան քննարկել: Ես հետաքրքրվում էի Քիբորդի, Արեայի, Ջոնի մոտեցմամբ: Էդ մոտեցման մասին հենց Ռայը գրել էր, ինչն էլ ես ողջունել էի:


Աաաա, լավ էլի Շին, հիմա ինձ պիտի համոզես, որ լա՞վ էր, որ Ռայն առանց կարդալու նորից անդարդարձավ թեմային, լինի դա անմիջականորեն Գորտուկի ասածը, թե իրան պաշտպանող Քիբորդի ու Ջոնինը: Որ կարդար, կտեսներ, որ թեման պրծել ա: Էրեկ ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ քննարկում էր գնում արդեն, ուրիշ տիպի հանդուրժողականություն էր քննարկվում: Թե՞ դու էլ մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել:




> Բյուր, բայց իրականում թեման էնքան չի սպառվել, որքան մեր այսպեսասած թեժացնելուց հետո հանդարտվել էր ու կապիտուլյացյա էր հայտարարվել համակողմանի:
> Բայց բուն խնդիրը իրականում չէր լուծվել, շինի ասածը կարծում  եմ դրան ա վերաբերվում, թե չէ ես իրանից իսկականից չեմ հավատում տենց բան


Հով, սպառվել ա էլի, ստեղ էրեկ շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա էր գնում, ուրիշ տեսակի հանդուրժողականություն էր քննարկվում: Ու դա ուղղակի քաքմեջ էղավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար համենայն դեպս մինչև էդ պահը չէր պրծել, բայց համոզվեցի, որ ադեկվատ պատասխան ստանալու հույս չունենամ, գրառման մեջ էլ մանրամասն ասել եմ, էդ աղջկա հետ չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան քննարկել: Ես հետաքրքրվում էի Քիբորդի, Արեայի, Ջոնի մոտեցմամբ: Էդ մոտեցման մասին հենց Ռայը գրել էր, ինչն էլ ես ողջունել էի:


Աաաա, լավ էլի Շին, հիմա ինձ պիտի համոզես, որ լա՞վ էր, որ Ռայն առանց կարդալու նորից անդարդարձավ թեմային, լինի դա անմիջականորեն Գորտուկի ասածը, թե իրան պաշտպանող Քիբորդի ու Ջոնինը: Որ կարդար, կտեսներ, որ թեման պրծել ա: Էրեկ ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ քննարկում էր գնում արդեն, ուրիշ տիպի հանդուրժողականություն էր քննարկվում: Թե՞ դու էլ մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել:




> Բյուր, բայց իրականում թեման էնքան չի սպառվել, որքան մեր այսպեսասած թեժացնելուց հետո հանդարտվել էր ու կապիտուլյացյա էր հայտարարվել համակողմանի:
> Բայց բուն խնդիրը իրականում չէր լուծվել, շինի ասածը կարծում  եմ դրան ա վերաբերվում, թե չէ ես իրանից իսկականից չեմ հավատում տենց բան


Հով, սպառվել ա էլի, ստեղ էրեկ շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա էր գնում, ուրիշ տեսակի հանդուրժողականություն էր քննարկվում: Ու դա ուղղակի քաքմեջ էղավ:

----------


## John

> Ու դա ուղղակի քաքմեջ էղավ:


ո՞ վ արեց, ռայադե՞ րը։ Պատի՞ ժ։ Չկա՞ ։ Որ կրկնվի որևէ մեկը կզարմանա՞ ։ Հա։ Ինչո՞ ւ։ Եսի՞ մ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ո՞ վ արեց, ռայադե՞ րը։ Պատի՞ ժ։ Չկա՞ ։ Որ կրկնվի որևէ մեկը կզարմանա՞ ։ Հա։ Ինչո՞ ւ։ Եսի՞ մ


Աաա, լավ էլի  :Cray:  Ամեն մեկն իրա անձնական էշն ա առաջ բրդում: Հոս, ի՞նչ պատիժ, Ռայադերը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել, ոչ թեմայից դուրս են էղել իրա գրառումները, ոչ վիրավորական: Բայց դե արժանացել են ռեակցիաների և այլն:  Թարգեք, վսյո, պրծավ, հերիք ա:

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք թմրամոլների մասին:

----------

John (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

Բյուր ջան, խախտում եղե՞ լ ա էս թեմայում։ Բոլոր խախտողնեին արժանի պատիժ ա հասնում։ Չի՞  եղել խախտում։ Օկ ա ուրեմն)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ջոոն,,, ասում ենք ինչ կարծիք ունեք թմրամոլների մասին ..... :Smile:

----------

John (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ջոոն,,, ասում ենք ինչ կարծիք ունեք թմրամոլների մասին .....


բարիդրացիական, հանդուրժում եմ)  չկա իմ շրջապատում)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> բարիդրացիական, հանդուրժում եմ)  չկա իմ շրջապատում)


Իսկ եթե լինեին, կհանդուրժեիր?

----------

John (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Իսկ եթե լինեին, կհանդուրժեիր?


եթե իրանց ավտոտնակում հավաքված սուսուփուս իրանց գործն անեին ու բացի իրանց ուռած աչքերից ու օդերով քայլելուց ուրիշ կերպ չդրսևորվեր իրանց թմրամոլ լինելը, նորմալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում՝  չգիտեմ ինչպես կվերաբերվեի, իսկ դո՞ ւ։)

----------


## keyboard

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք թմրամոլների մասին:



Բավականին լավ, Ամստերդամում կարգին ինտեգրվել էի իրանց   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. բայց հլա լուրջ, ասենք մարիխուանա ծխողը թմրամոլ ա՞ համարվում, եթե ասենք, երբեմն-երբեմն, նու ոչ կախվածության սկզբունքով օգտագործում ա, ասենք որդեից ա սկսվում էդ ՄՈԼ-ը էլի, էդ եմ ուզում ջոգեմ…

----------


## Artgeo

Թեման վերանվանեք

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ահավոր չեմ սիրում սենց թեմաներին խառնվելը, բայց էս անգամ ես էլ չդիմացա: 




> Ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ ես լավն եմ, ասեմ ավելին շատ լավն եմ, թե մեկն էլ մտածումա մեծամիտ եմ՝ քաք ա ուտում:
> Էս նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա,իսկ էն, որ ես քեզ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ դու իմ ասածներն ու գրածները հասկանում ես նենց ոնց ուզում ես, դա էլ նենց, որ կարդացողն իմանա ու մենակ դու չես Արտ ջան, էն բարի ու հրեշտակային կերպարներն էլ են տենց, իրանց հաշտեցնող ու "լավ-լավ" գրառումներով, որ ամեն կերպ փորձում են ինձ համոզեն, որ ես սուտի հերոսություն եմ անում:
> Մնացածը ոնց գիտես ցավդ տանեմ:


Էս պահին ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ քաքակերը ես եմ ուզում լինեմ, հատկապես եթե դրանից պատրաստվում ես քեզ լավ զգալ: Բայց լավ կլինի, որ մի պահ մտածես գրածից մասին, մինչև պատասխանելը: Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ ընդհանրապես չպատասխանես: 

Քո վերջին ահագին ժամանակվա գրառումները «ես լավն եմ», «ես վատն եմ», «էլի ես եմ մեղավոր», «էս անգամ ի՞նչ եմ արել», «մյուս անգամ սենց եմ անելու», «ով սենց ասի, ես սենց եմ ասելու» կարգի, ավելի շուտ ասելիքի բացարձակ բացակայություն ու անտեղի ինքնագովազդ են հիշեցնում: Քո մասնակվությամբ ահագին թեմաներ ի վերջո վերածվել են քո անձի քննարկման՝ դրական կամ բացասական լույսի ներքո, դա էական չի: Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դու ցանկացած կոնտեքստում ուզում ես, որ վերջում դու ինքդ դառնաս քննարկման հիմնական օբյեկտը:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դու ցանկացած կոնտեքստում ուզում ես, որ վերջում դու ինքդ դառնաս քննարկման հիմնական օբյեկտը:


Ոնց որ ասում ես, ավելի լավա չպատասխանեմ, չեմ պատասխանում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ տպավորությունը սխալա, ես դրան չեմ ձգտում Տրիբուն ջան ու ամեն դեպքում, ավել պակաս ներող, ես մի քանի գրառում եմ արել նրա համար, որ բացատրեմ թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասած լինեմ, իսկ տպավորթյունները հաստատ էն չեն ինչ կա իրականում: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես քննադատել եմ հիմնականում երևութը որտև այն եղել ա ընթացող երեևույթ… բայց երբ որ իմացա որ աղջիկն ամեն ԻՆչ հասկացել ա ու միջոցներ ա ձեռնարկում, անմիջապես դադարեցրի… որտև էս պահին ամենակարևորը դա ա… ուրիշ հարց ինձ չԻ հուզում… 

Գորտուկը մի հատ մարդ ա որ ՈՒժ ա ԳՏԵԵԼ իր մեջ հարցականի տակ դնելու տարիներ ի վեր ԻՐԵՆ մատուցած համակարգը… նա ոիրիշ համակարգ չի իմացել, բայց բավականին խոհեմ ա գտնվել ու ԼՍԵԼ ա իմացողին… սա ինձ համար անգնահատելի արժեք ա և կարևոր որակ… չեմ կարող ես դա անտեսել ու զոիտ ճիշտ լինելու համար գրել/քննադատել… ինքը բան ա փոխելու էս սիստեմում ու ես կարամ մենակ չխանգարեմ իրան … 

դրա համատ կարծում եմ որ ամեն գնով մեր Գերտուկին ՊՏԻ ՀԵՏ ԲԵՐԵՆՔ… ինքը մերն ա, մեԶՆԻՑ մեկն Ա… 

ես ԱկուՄԲԻ մասշտաբով իրանից ներողություն եմ հայցում… 

Համ էԼ ԻՆքը ԲիթլԶ ու Մայլս Դեվիս ա սիրում… 

էսա կարևորը…

----------

erexa (02.06.2014), ivy (02.06.2014), John (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Աաա, լավ էլի  Ամեն մեկն իրա անձնական էշն ա առաջ բրդում: Հոս, ի՞նչ պատիժ, Ռայադերը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել, ոչ թեմայից դուրս են էղել իրա գրառումները, ոչ վիրավորական: Բայց դե արժանացել են ռեակցիաների և այլն:  Թարգեք, վսյո, պրծավ, հերիք ա:
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք թմրամոլների մասին:


Թմրամոլին ինչ որ տեղ հասկանում ա հարփեցողը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Freeman

> Թմրամոլին ինչ որ տեղ հասկանում ա հարփեցողը


Պիանիստը  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, թեմայի թեժ ժամանակ էր խառը: Ուշացումով էկավ, սկսեց Ռայի պես հատ-հատ պատասխանել, ասեցինք՝ հերիք ա, առանց ավելորդության ասեց՝ լավ: Հա, ոնց որ մեկ էլ Էննան չշարունակեց: Իսկ մնացածների դեպքում էդ ասելը կապ չուներ:
> 
> Ու ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. արդյոք իսկապե՞ս թեմայում գրառումներ անողներից ոմանք մտահոգված են երեխայի ապագայով ու նրա հետ աշխատող վատ մասնագետով, թե՞ առիթ են ման գալիս մի հատ էլ իրանց կողմից դաստիարակչական լեկցիա կարդալու:


Բյուր, ասենք եթե էդ մարդը մի հատ պատասխաներ՝ կներեք, ժող, երևի սխալվել եմ, թեմայի ցանկացած պահի, հետագա քննադատությունների մեծ մասն անիմաստ կդառնար:

Մյուս կողմից, ես չեմ հավատում, որ ինքն իր արարքի ամբողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել է, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ թե կորոշեր այդ երեխայի հետ չաշխատել, այլ, արդեն գիտակցելով սխալը, դա կշտկեր: Հիմա երեխան կմտածի, որ իր մեղքով է հոգեբանն իրենից հրաժարվել (լքված լինելու վախ):

Թե դուք անձամբ ձեր ներսում ինչ եք պայմանավորվում-քննարկում-որոշում, իմ խնդիրը չի, ես անձնական խնդիր ունեմ Գորտուկի հետ: Հավատա ինձ, ես իրեն քարոզ կարդալուց ոչ մի հաճույք չեմ ստանում, ավելին, ես կնախընտրեի, որ ինքն ընդհանրապես իր արարքն արած չլիներ, ու որ, ասենք, մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս որոշեր տնտեսագետ լինել: Ես հիմա միայն անզորության զգացողություն ունեմ, որովհետև վախենում եմ այդ երեխայի համար ու ոչ մի բան նրա համար չեմ կարող անել:

Հայաստանի տրանսների վիճակը տեսե՞լ եք: Մոտեցե՞լ եք, զրուցե՞լ եք իրենց հետ: Ես մոտեցել, զրուցել եմ, իրենցից ոմանց կյանքի պատմությունը գիտեմ արդեն: Իրենք դժոխքում են ապրում, բայց մի ժամանակ հասարակ երեխաներ են եղել: Նույնիսկ ես, որ լիքը բան եմ տեսել, երբեք իմ կյանքն իրենց կյանքի հետ չեմ համեմատի:

Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք այս երեխային այդ դժոխքում:

Արդյո՞ք ես երբևէ ձեր Գորտուկին դրական կամ գոնե նեյտրալ կվերաբերվեմ: Երբեք: Մինչև ինքն իր սխալն շտկելու ուժ չգտնի: Որովհետև սխալն արված է, ու այնպիսի սխալ չի, որ ասենք՝ լավ, անցած լինի, բան է՝ եղել է, ամեն մարդու հետ էլ պատահում է:

Կարծում եմ՝ կարիք չկա հիշեցնել, թե ես ինչքան լավ հիշողություն ունեմ ու նման բաներն ինչքան երկար եմ հիշում: Շատ երկար:

----------


## keyboard

> Բյուր, ասենք եթե էդ մարդը մի հատ պատասխաներ՝ կներեք, ժող, երևի սխալվել եմ, թեմայի ցանկացած պահի, հետագա քննադատությունների մեծ մասն անիմաստ կդառնար:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, ես չեմ հավատում, որ ինքն իր արարքի ամբողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել է, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ թե կորոշեր այդ երեխայի հետ չաշխատել, այլ, արդեն գիտակցելով սխալը, դա կշտկեր: Հիմա երեխան կմտածի, որ իր մեղքով է հոգեբանն իրենից հրաժարվել (լքված լինելու վախ):
> 
> Թե դուք անձամբ ձեր ներսում ինչ եք պայմանավորվում-քննարկում-որոշում, իմ խնդիրը չի, ես անձնական խնդիր ունեմ Գորտուկի հետ: Հավատա ինձ, ես իրեն քարոզ կարդալուց ոչ մի հաճույք չեմ ստանում, ավելին, ես կնախընտրեի, որ ինքն ընդհանրապես իր արարքն արած չլիներ, ու որ, ասենք, մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս որոշեր տնտեսագետ լինել: Ես հիմա միայն անզորության զգացողություն ունեմ, որովհետև վախենում եմ այդ երեխայի համար ու ոչ մի բան նրա համար չեմ կարող անել:
> 
> Հայաստանի տրանսների վիճակը տեսե՞լ եք: Մոտեցե՞լ եք, զրուցե՞լ եք իրենց հետ: Ես մոտեցել, զրուցել եմ, իրենցից ոմանց կյանքի պատմությունը գիտեմ արդեն: Իրենք դժոխքում են ապրում, բայց մի ժամանակ հասարակ երեխաներ են եղել: Նույնիսկ ես, որ լիքը բան եմ տեսել, երբեք իմ կյանքն իրենց կյանքի հետ չեմ համեմատի:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք այս երեխային այդ դժոխքում:
> ...


Բայ, ես մի անգամ կարծեմ էլի քեզ գրել եմ սրա մասին, բայց հիմա էլ եմ ուզում գրեմ:
Դու՝ "մոռանում", անտեսում, չես հաշվի առնում մի կարևոր հանգամանք, որ Հայսատանում, գոնե ասենք հլա էն հին մնացած սերնդի ու քաղաքական ու ուսումնական մնացորդների ազդեցությունը շատ մեծ ա, այսինքն հիմա մեծամասամբ, էն տարքիր մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են բանավիճել կամ ինչ-որ բան խոսել, էդ մարդկանցից շատերի համար տրանսը, գեյը, լեզբին կամ չգիտեմ Կոնչիտան անընդունելի ու նորմայից դուրս "երևույթներ" են, այսինքն, մարդն իր բնազդով, որը իրա մեջ սերմանվել ա նեև դաստիարակությամբ անկախ իրանից քլնգում ա տվյալ երևույթը:
Ասենք ակումբում հազար կռիվներ տալով, քեզ ասենք մռութիդ հասցնելու ոճով գրառում անելով անգամ, ես հիմա ասենք քո գրառումներին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, որտև հասկացել եմ քո տեսակետը ու քո ձգտումը ազատության և այլն և այլն և այլն:
Բայց այ Բայ ջան, դա եղել ա տարիների ընթացքում, իսկ դու հիմա ուզում ես, որ Գորտուկին, իրան քխ ու սխալ հանելով, իրա վրա խժալով մենք իրան բերենք էն գիտակցության, որ ինքը ասի ես սխալ եմ կներե՞ք, Բայ դա պրակտիկորեն անհնարա իմ կարծիքով, այսինքն՝ էս դեպքում ես ճիշտ եմ համարում Բյուրի մոտեցումը ՓՄ ով խորհուրդ տալը և Գորտուկին բացատրելը, որ հոգեբանությունը էն չի, որ պտի մարդկանց սարքես նենց, ոնց դու ես ուզում կամ ոնց մեծամասնությունն ա, այլ պետք ա մարդուն հասկանաս ու փորձես աջակցես, որ ինքը հենց իրանով իրան մեկուսացված չզգա մնացածից:
Բայց Բայ ջան, ներող, ստեղ քո հետ չեմ համաձայնվի, եթե դու շարունակես Գորտուկին նեղացնել, հաստատ էլի կկռվենք, տվյալ դեպքում Գորտուկի ու քո անձի կարևորությունը չի, այլ երևույթն ու իրավիճակը:
Բայ, դու չես կարա նենց անես, որ ամեն բան թե ակումբում, թե տվյալ մարդու մոտ մանգամից փոխվի ու Գորտուկը դառնա հանդուրժող ու ասենք քո նման գնա տրանսերի հետ խոսա:
Բայ ջան, չեմ ընդունում քո էդ մոտեցումը, եթե դու առանց "պիտակավորման" Գորտուկին ասես, որ ինքը կարա ավելի լավ մասնագետ դառնա, որ հետևի ասենք սրան, նրան ու էն մեկին ու դա անես նենց, որ ինքը ընդունի, մի բան էլ վարկանիշ կտամ, բայց նեղացաց մնալն ու իրան չընդունելը մինչև կներես ասեսլը ես չեմ ընդունում Բայ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....ասենք, մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս որոշեր տնտեսագետ լինել:


Մի րոպե, էտ ինչի՞ որ:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Nihil (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Քանի այս թեման ակտիվ է և խոսք է գնում այնպիսի համամարդկային կարևորություն ունեցող մոտեցումների և սկզբունքների մասին, ինչպիսին «հանդուրժողականություն» կոչվածն է, մի փոքր-ինչ մակերեսային թվացող հարց ունեմ ակումբցիներին.

Հարցս (թող զարմանալի չթվա). եթե մի սեղանի (կամ թեկուզ տարբեր սեղաններից) շուրջ նստած քյարթանդուխտ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչն իր դիմաց նստած աղջկան «կպցնում է» էթիկայի կանոններին հակասող այնպիսի նագլի և կեղտոտ գործողություններով, ինչպիսիք են վավաշոտ հայացքը կամ աղջկան ուղղված (օրինակ) լեզվով շրթունքները պարբերաբար լպստելը և միմիկայի ու ծամիչ մկանների այլ շարժումներ կատարելը (մի խոսքո՝ կարծում եմ, հասկացաք), որոնք այդ աղջկա համար խիստ տհաճ են, ապա ըստ ակումբցիների՝ պետք է այդ աղջիկը հանդուրժի՞ այդ ամբողջը: Ըստ ձեզ՝ որոնք պետք է լինեն պատասխան գործողությունները: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ դա խիստ անհատական է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, կարծում եմ՝ պատասխան գործողություններն էապես իրարից չեն տարբերվի: Տղան փաստացի ֆիզիկական ոչ մի գործողություն չի անում, բայց ամբողջ հոգով սրտով ցույց է տալիս, որ այդ աղջկա նկատմամբ սեռական ցանկություն ունի (ինչը մեկին բնական կթվա, մյուսին՝ «պոշլի»): Մի խոսքով, կարծում եմ՝ հարցս պարզ է և եթե ժամանակ ունեք պատասխանեք:

Սա իհարկե էլի հանդուրժողականության մասին է՝ հանդուրժողականության սահմանների: Ու սրանից հետո մեկ այլ հետաքրքիր երևույթի մասին կխոսեմ, որն ուղղակիորեն կապված է հենց նույնասեռականության հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, ասենք եթե էդ մարդը մի հատ պատասխաներ՝ կներեք, ժող, երևի սխալվել եմ, թեմայի ցանկացած պահի, հետագա քննադատությունների մեծ մասն անիմաստ կդառնար:
> 
> *Մյուս կողմից, ես չեմ հավատում, որ ինքն իր արարքի ամբողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել է, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ թե կորոշեր այդ երեխայի հետ չաշխատել, այլ, արդեն գիտակցելով սխալը, դա կշտկեր: Հիմա երեխան կմտածի, որ իր մեղքով է հոգեբանն իրենից հրաժարվել (լքված լինելու վախ):*
> 
> Թե դուք անձամբ ձեր ներսում ինչ եք պայմանավորվում-քննարկում-որոշում, իմ խնդիրը չի, ես անձնական խնդիր ունեմ Գորտուկի հետ: Հավատա ինձ, ես իրեն քարոզ կարդալուց ոչ մի հաճույք չեմ ստանում, ավելին, ես կնախընտրեի, որ ինքն ընդհանրապես իր արարքն արած չլիներ, ու որ, ասենք, մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս որոշեր տնտեսագետ լինել: Ես հիմա միայն անզորության զգացողություն ունեմ, որովհետև վախենում եմ այդ երեխայի համար ու ոչ մի բան նրա համար չեմ կարող անել:
> 
> Հայաստանի տրանսների վիճակը տեսե՞լ եք: Մոտեցե՞լ եք, զրուցե՞լ եք իրենց հետ: Ես մոտեցել, զրուցել եմ, իրենցից ոմանց կյանքի պատմությունը գիտեմ արդեն: Իրենք դժոխքում են ապրում, բայց մի ժամանակ հասարակ երեխաներ են եղել: Նույնիսկ ես, որ լիքը բան եմ տեսել, երբեք իմ կյանքն իրենց կյանքի հետ չեմ համեմատի:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք այս երեխային այդ դժոխքում:
> ...


Ռայ, Գորտուկը էս վայրկյանին ոչ մի ռեսուրս չունի էդ երեխայի հետ աշխատելու… ինքն ընդհանրապես "երեկ ա իմացե"լ ինչ ա իրականում կատարվում ու ինքն ահագին բան ունի անելու միչև հասնի էն պահը որ կոնկրետ էդ երեխայի հետ ինքը կարողանա աշխատել ու իր սխալն ուղղել… 

…դու պարզապես "իրավունք չունես" իրան էս պահին չհավատալու… դու մարդուն պետք ա շանս տաս, դրանից հաստատ վնաս չկա, բայց օգուտ կարա լինի… քո կարծր դիրքորոշումը չի օգնում գործին, ավելին քեզ դարձնում ա "իրանց պես"… մենք նրանցից դրանով ենք տարբերում…

…եթե դու իրան շանս չես տալիս էն դեպքում որ ինքը գիտակցել ա իրա արածի սխալականությունը, դու դառնում ես սխալ ինչքան էլ որ քո դիրքորոշումն ու վերաբերմունքը ճիշտ լինի…

----------

Արէա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Սա իհարկե էլի հանդուրժողականության մասին է՝ հանդուրժողականության սահմանների: Ու սրանից հետո մեկ այլ հետաքրքիր երևույթի մասին կխոսեմ, որն ուղղակիորեն կապված է հենց նույնասեռականության հետ:


Միանգամից անդրադառնամ էն հարցին, որը դեռ չես շոշափել Մարկիզ ախպեր  :Smile:  ))
եթե մի քիչ խմած էղա, շատ հավանական ա, որ էդ գիշեր քաղմասում անցկացնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Միանգամից անդրադառնամ էն հարցին, որը դեռ չես շոշափել Մարկիզ ախպեր  ))
> եթե մի քիչ խմած էղա, շատ հավանական ա, որ էդ գիշեր քաղմասում անցկացնեմ


Հա, դու հասկացար՝ իմ  հաջորդ հարցը որն էր լինելու փաստորեն:  :Jpit: ) 

Բայց չէ, առաջ չընկնեմ, ուզում եմ տեսնեմ մեր հասարակության այս գողտրիկ մասնիկում ինչպես կպատասխանեն իմ հարցին:  :Smile:

----------

John (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, ու մի բան էլ ասեմ. ես, նկատեցի, որ կարող է տպավորություն ստեղծվել, թե ես այս թեման կանխամտածված (կամ թեկուզ պատահմամբ) շուռ եմ տվել իմ մասնագիտության ուղղությամբ՝ այդպիսով ոտնահարելով ԼԳՏԲ համայնքի շահերը: Իրականում խոսակցությունն այդ ուղղությամբ գնաց իմ կամքից անկախ:

Բացի այդ, ինչպես ԼԳՏԲ-ն, այնպես էլ ազգաբնակչության բազմաթիվ խավեր, խմբեր և համայնքներ ամբողջ առաջադեմ աշխարհում համարվում են ռիսկային և խարանվելու, հետևաբար նաև հասարակությունից օտարվելու հավանականություն ունեցող: Ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության պետք է նշել, որ ԼԳՏԲ-ն, այդ բոլոր խմբերից ամենացածր ռիսկայինն է (սա իմ կարծիքով): Մի քիչ միգուցե ճիշտ չէ այսպես խոսելը, բայց պետք է փաստենք, որ իրենց նորմալ ինտելեկտուալ և ֆիզիկական կարողությունների, հանցավորությունից զերծ կենսակերպի շնորհիվ այդ մարդիկ առավել պակաս են ենթակա ռիսկերին, քան թմրամիջոցներից և ալկոհոլից կախվածություն մարդիկ, հոգեկան հիվանդություններով տառապող մարդիկ, մարմնավաճառները, ազատազրկված անձինք, մանկատներում ապաստանած մանուկներն ու դեռահասները և այլն: 

Այնպես որ՝ նեղվելու բան չկա, որ միայն գեյերի իրավունքներից չենք զրուցում, կարծում եմ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ուզում եմ ասել , որ էդ բալիկից որ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվելու ու չեմ էլ կարա , որովհետև ինքն ա ինձ ընտրել, ոչ թե ես իրեն: էսօր ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկար , եկա ինձ ասում ա .
-Իսկ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ , որ ես տղա եմ , ուղղակի ես թույլ տղա եմ : Պետք ա շատ պարապեմ քեզ հետ , որ ուժեղանամ:
Լացս նենց եկավ: Անընդհատ էսօր ինքնաթիռով էր խաղում , դաժե իրա մայրիկը լաց եղավ ուրախությունից:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Nihil (02.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում եմ ասել , որ էդ բալիկից որ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվելու ու չեմ էլ կարա , որովհետև ինքն ա ինձ ընտրել, ոչ թե ես իրեն: էսօր ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկար , եկա ինձ ասում ա .
> -Իսկ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ , որ ես տղա եմ , ուղղակի ես թույլ տղա եմ : Պետք ա շատ պարապեմ քեզ հետ , որ ուժեղանամ:
> Լացս նենց եկավ: Անընդհատ էսօր ինքնաթիռով էր խաղում , դաժե իրա մայրիկը լաց եղավ ուրախությունից:


որոշել ես մեզ ել լացացնե՞ս Գորտուկ… չեմ լացելու… not gonna cry…

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> որոշել ես մեզ ել լացացնե՞ս Գորտուկ… չեմ լացելու… not gonna cry…


Չէ, մի՛ լացիր, ուղղակի կիսիր հետս ուրախությունս:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուզում եմ ասել , որ էդ բալիկից որ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվելու ու չեմ էլ կարա , որովհետև ինքն ա ինձ ընտրել, ոչ թե ես իրեն: էսօր ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկար , եկա ինձ ասում ա .
> -Իսկ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ , որ ես տղա եմ , ուղղակի ես թույլ տղա եմ : Պետք ա շատ պարապեմ քեզ հետ , որ ուժեղանամ:
> Լացս նենց եկավ: Անընդհատ էսօր ինքնաթիռով էր խաղում , դաժե իրա մայրիկը լաց եղավ ուրախությունից:


Ուժեղանա, որ իրան ծեծողներին ծեծի: Իմ լացն էլ եկավ  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, մի՛ լացիր, ուղղակի կիսիր հետս ուրախությունս:


ինքը քեզ էնքան ա սիրում որ քո խաթեր իրա սիրած խաղալիքներից ա հրաժարվում… Գորտնուկ ջան, նենց արա որ ինքն իրեն ազատ զգա քեզ հետ ու քեզ ամեն ինչ պատմի ոչ թե քո սիրու խաթեր սուտ ասի որ չնեղանաս… երեխաները տենց են…

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գորտուկ ջան, կարա՞մ քեզ գոնե Գորտ ասեմ… էն ն-ն պատահաբան ա ստացվում միշտ… մենակ էդ չէ ավելորդն էլ եմ ն-ով գրել… հարձակվել են վրես, հես ա ինձ բզկտելու են…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ինքը քեզ էնքան ա սիրում որ քո խաթեր իրա սիրած խաղալիքներից ա հրաժարվում… Գորտնուկ ջան, նենց արա որ ինքն իրեն ազատ զգա քեզ հետ ու քեզ ամեն ինչ պատմի ոչ թե քո սիրու խաթեր սուտ ասի որ չնեղանաս… երեխաները տենց են…


Մեֆ ջան զգացի, որ չի ստում,ինքը  բավականին երկար ժամանակ հավեսով խաղում էր ինքնաթիռով ու դա ինձ հենց ուժ տվեց այլ, ոչ խոսքերը: Հիմա էլի կարա գա ու վաղը ասի ես էլի աղջիկ եմ, իրա մեջ դեռ կշարունակվի պայքարը, բայց են որ ինքը արդեն հաճույքով էր խաղում , դա փաստ էր:
ՀԵՏՈ էԼ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ էԼ ԵրԵՎԱԿԱՅԱԿԱՆ թՌչՈՒՆ նկարեց : Երկու գլխանի մեղու էր, ասում ա, որ փղերով ա սնվում ու իրանց տան բաղնիքում ա ապրում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, կարա՞մ քեզ գոնե Գորտ ասեմ… էն ն-ն պատահաբան ա ստացվում միշտ… մենակ էդ չէ ավելորդն էլ եմ ն-ով գրել… հարձակվել են վրես, հես ա ինձ բզկտելու են…


Մեֆ կարաս ես գորտերին շատ եմ սիրում , իրանք շատ մաքուր ու բարի երկկենցաղներ են: Ու հետո շատ սիրունիկ աչուկներ ունեն: Բայց կարող ես և Սուսիկ ասել, կամ էլ Սուս:

----------


## John

> Գորտուկ ջան, կարա՞մ քեզ գոնե Գորտ ասեմ… էն ն-ն պատահաբան ա ստացվում միշտ… մենակ էդ չէ ավելորդն էլ եմ ն-ով գրել… *հարձակվել են վրես, հես ա ինձ բզկտելու են…*


ո՞վքեր են :Դ

----------


## ivy

Գորտուկ, ուրախացա, որ քեզ նորից տեսա էս թեմայում, չգնաս ոչ մի տեղ. համ քեզ լավ կլինի, համ էդ բալիկին, համ էլ մեզ   :Wink: 
Ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է սովորել, մենակ թե ցանկություն լինի։

Ու էնպես չի, որ մենք էստեղ ամեն ինչ գիտենք. մենք էլ ենք «ճշմարտություն փնտրելու» ճանապարհներին։ Կարող ենք միասին փնտրել։ Միացիր մեզ։

----------

Artgeo (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Nihil (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Գորտուկ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014), Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան զգացի, որ չի ստում,ինքը  բավականին երկար ժամանակ հավեսով խաղում էր ինքնաթիռով ու դա ինձ հենց ուժ տվեց այլ, ոչ խոսքերը: Հիմա էլի կարա գա ու վաղը ասի ես էլի աղջիկ եմ, իրա մեջ դեռ կշարունակվի պայքարը, բայց են որ ինքը արդեն հաճույքով էր խաղում , դա փաստ էր:
> ՀԵՏՈ էԼ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ էԼ ԵրԵՎԱԿԱՅԱԿԱՆ թՌչՈՒՆ նկարեց : Երկու գլխանի մեղու էր, ասում ա, որ փղերով ա սնվում ու իրանց տան բաղնիքում ա ապրում:


Գորտուկ ջան, շատ զգույշ եղի… ես մասնագետ չեմ ու իմ կարծիքը հաշիվ չի, բայց ստեղ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն էդ որակավորումը… իրանք քեզ կօգնեն, դու էլ երեխային… 

մի բան միայն, երեխայի ինքնությունը ճզմել ու զսպելը լավ բան չի… էդ գիտեմ մենակ…

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մասնագիտական հարցերով կարող ենք առանձին էլ զրուցել. ես էլ եմ հոգեբան։

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ կարաս ես գորտերին շատ եմ սիրում , իրանք շատ մաքուր ու բարի երկկենցաղներ են: Ու հետո շատ սիրունիկ աչուկներ ունեն: Բայց կարող ես և Սուսիկ ասել, կամ էլ Սուս:


ես էլ եմ գորտերին շատ սիրում, փորք ժամանակ շատ եմ իրենց հետ խաղացել… ինձնից զզվում էին… մողեսներ, գորտեր, խխունջներ, օձեր, լորտուներ, ժուկեր… իմ բարեկամներն են եղել… 

…և մորեխներ…

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մասնագիտական հարցերով կարող ենք առանձին էլ զրուցել. ես էլ եմ հոգեբան։


Հարց ունեմ, կա՞ հավականություն, որ երեխան կմեծանա ծայրահեղ հոմոֆոբ ու ագրեսիվ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ո՞վքեր են :Դ


մեկը հանց դու գրել ես … 




> Մեֆ, եթե դիտմամբ չես գրել ԳորՏնուկ, լավ կանես խմբագրես, թե չէ կգամ ըդտեղ կաշիդ կքերթեմ դհոլ կսարքեմ կեթամ հարսանիքներում կնվագեմ…

----------


## ivy

> Հարց ունեմ, կա՞ հավականություն, որ երեխան կմեծանա ծայրահեղ հոմոֆոբ ու ագրեսիվ:



Արթ, ես էդ երեխային չեմ ճանաչում, չեմ տեսել։ 
Ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է։ Ուղղակի ես էն կարծիքի կողմնակիցներից չեմ, որ հոմոֆոբիայի հիմքում թաքնված միասեռականությունն է կամ այլ սեռական կողմնորոշումը։

----------

Artgeo (02.06.2014), CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.06.2014)

----------


## John

> մեկը հանց դու գրել ես …


պարանորմալում արժի դնել, ՀՀ— ԱՄՆ ճամփին ուրվական կա գրառում կեղծող

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պարանորմալում արժի դնել, ՀՀ— ԱՄՆ ճամփին ուրվական կա գրառում կեղծող


հա գրել ես… հլա էն կեսը չեմ ասում որ ասում ես "ամեն օր նվագելու եմ դհոլս որ մուռս հանեմ, էնքան խփեմ որ մեռած տեղդ էլ զգաս"

հիմա լացելով եմ գրում… վերջը դու ինձ լացացրիր…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մասնագիտական հարցերով կարող ենք առանձին էլ զրուցել. ես էլ եմ հոգեբան։


Ուրախ եմ , ինձ հաճելի կլինի լսել ևս մեկ կարծիք :

----------

ivy (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ես էլ եմ գորտերին շատ սիրում, փորք ժամանակ շատ եմ իրենց հետ խաղացել… ինձնից զզվում էին… մողեսներ, գորտեր, խխունջներ, օձեր, լորտուներ, ժուկեր… իմ բարեկամներն են եղել… 
> 
> …և մորեխներ…


 Հաա, ես էլ : Մինջև հիմա էլ խաղում եմ , որ տեսնում եմ ուզում եմ բռնել: Այ որ շատ փոքր էի իրանց բանկանեռի մեջ էի պահում, մեկին էդպես սատկեցրեցի: Բայց մյուսներին բաց էի թողում:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Արթ, ես էդ երեխային չեմ ճանաչում, չեմ տեսել։ 
> Ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է։ Ուղղակի ես էն կարծիքի կողմնակիցներից չեմ, որ հոմոֆոբիայի հիմքում թաքնված միասեռականությունն է կամ այլ սեռական կողմնորոշումը։


Հնարավոր է այո,հնարավոր է և ոչ: Հենց իր միջից վախը մարդկանցից պետք է հանել, ինձ թվում է դա էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ-քիչ կվերանա: Այնուամենայնիվ ես այստեղ տեղյակ կպահեմ իրա վիճակի մասին: Կգրեմ թե ինչ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք մենք և ինչը դեռ չի կարողանում հաղթահարել, կարելի է ասել օրագրի նման մի բան կկազմեմ ու տվյալները ձեզ ցույց կտամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ասենք եթե էդ մարդը մի հատ պատասխաներ՝ կներեք, ժող, երևի սխալվել եմ, թեմայի ցանկացած պահի, հետագա քննադատությունների մեծ մասն անիմաստ կդառնար:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, ես չեմ հավատում, որ ինքն իր արարքի ամբողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել է, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ թե կորոշեր այդ երեխայի հետ չաշխատել, այլ, արդեն գիտակցելով սխալը, դա կշտկեր: Հիմա երեխան կմտածի, որ իր մեղքով է հոգեբանն իրենից հրաժարվել (լքված լինելու վախ):
> 
> Թե դուք անձամբ ձեր ներսում ինչ եք պայմանավորվում-քննարկում-որոշում, իմ խնդիրը չի, ես անձնական խնդիր ունեմ Գորտուկի հետ: Հավատա ինձ, ես իրեն քարոզ կարդալուց ոչ մի հաճույք չեմ ստանում, ավելին, ես կնախընտրեի, որ ինքն ընդհանրապես իր արարքն արած չլիներ, ու որ, ասենք, մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս որոշեր տնտեսագետ լինել: Ես հիմա միայն անզորության զգացողություն ունեմ, որովհետև վախենում եմ այդ երեխայի համար ու ոչ մի բան նրա համար չեմ կարող անել:
> 
> Հայաստանի տրանսների վիճակը տեսե՞լ եք: Մոտեցե՞լ եք, զրուցե՞լ եք իրենց հետ: Ես մոտեցել, զրուցել եմ, իրենցից ոմանց կյանքի պատմությունը գիտեմ արդեն: Իրենք դժոխքում են ապրում, բայց մի ժամանակ հասարակ երեխաներ են եղել: Նույնիսկ ես, որ լիքը բան եմ տեսել, երբեք իմ կյանքն իրենց կյանքի հետ չեմ համեմատի:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք այս երեխային այդ դժոխքում:
> ...


Բայ, մենք միասին մի քանի տարբերակ քննարկել ենք: Քանի որ ինքն անփորձ ա, հայկական իրականությունն էլ ագրեսիվ, հրաժարվելն ամենահարմար միջոցն էր՝ երեխայի հետ աշխատելու ծանր գործը թողնելով հոգեբույժի և սեքսոլոգի ուսերին: Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, չի հրաժարվել... հեսա իրան էլ կանդրադառնանք:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնարավոր է այո,հնարավոր է և ոչ: Հենց իր միջից վախը մարդկանցից պետք է հանել, ինձ թվում է դա էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ-քիչ կվերանա: Այնուամենայնիվ ես այստեղ տեղյակ կպահեմ իրա վիճակի մասին: Կգրեմ թե ինչ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք մենք և ինչը դեռ չի կարողանում հաղթահարել, կարելի է ասել օրագրի նման մի բան կկազմեմ ու տվյալները ձեզ ցույց կտամ:


Գորտուկ ջան, իսկ ի՞նչը պիտի հաղթահարի: Ախր ես քեզ էդքան բացատրեցի էլ տրանսսեքսուալիզմն ինչ ա ու թե ինչու հաղթահարելի չի:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Գորտուկ ջան, իսկ ի՞նչը պիտի հաղթահարի: Ախր ես քեզ էդքան բացատրեցի էլ տրանսսեքսուալիզմն ինչ ա ու թե ինչու հաղթահարելի չի:


Բյուր, դու չգիտես՝ էդ երեխայի մոտ իրականում ինչ է։ Մենք նույնիսկ Գորտուկին չգիտենք, որ իր պատմածներով հաստատ իմանանք։

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), erexa (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու չգիտես՝ էդ երեխայի մոտ իրականում ինչ է։ Մենք նույնիսկ Գորտուկին չգիտենք, որ իր պատմածներով հաստատ իմանանք։


Ռիփ, ինքն ասում ա՝ մասնագետների հաստատած դիագնոզ ա (սեքսոլոգ, հոգեբույժ ու նյարդաբան): Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինքը իրա կարիերայի հենց սկզբում տենց բարդ դեպքի հետ գործ ունի, ավելի լավ ա հրաժարվի կամ գոնե ավագ մասնագետի հետ խորհրդակցի: Համենայնդեպս, մենք բժիշկներս տենց ենք անում: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա հոգեբանների մոտ ընդունված չի:

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ինքն ասում ա՝ մասնագետների հաստատած դիագնոզ ա (սեքսոլոգ, հոգեբույժ ու նյարդաբան): Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինքը իրա կարիերայի հենց սկզբում տենց բարդ դեպքի հետ գործ ունի, ավելի լավ ա հրաժարվի կամ գոնե ավագ մասնագետի հետ խորհրդակցի: Համենայնդեպս, մենք բժիշկներս տենց ենք անում: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա հոգեբանների մոտ ընդունված չի:


Ինչ դիագնոզ են դրել։ 
Հետո ինչու են ուղարկել հոգեբանի մոտ։ Որ օգնի «հաղթահարե՞լ»։  Չասես՝ հա, կգժվեմ   :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես էլ եմ գորտերին շատ սիրում, փորք ժամանակ շատ եմ իրենց հետ խաղացել… ինձնից զզվում էին… մողեսներ, գորտեր, խխունջներ, օձեր, լորտուներ, ժուկեր… իմ բարեկամներն են եղել… 
> 
> …և մորեխներ…


Մե՞ֆ, լա՞վ ես ապեր ... 
............
Բժիիիիիշկ, բժիիիիիիշկ, հասեք, հորս արև, Մեֆը լավ չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մե՞ֆ, լա՞վ ես ապեր ... 
> ............
> Բժիիիիիշկ, բժիիիիիիշկ, հասեք, հորս արև, Մեֆը լավ չի:


խի՞…

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուզում եմ ասել , որ էդ բալիկից որ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվելու ու չեմ էլ կարա , որովհետև ինքն ա ինձ ընտրել, ոչ թե ես իրեն: էսօր ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկար , եկա ինձ ասում ա .
> -Իսկ դու գիտես , որ ես գիտեմ , որ ես տղա եմ , ուղղակի ես թույլ տղա եմ : Պետք ա շատ պարապեմ քեզ հետ , որ ուժեղանամ:
> Լացս նենց եկավ: Անընդհատ էսօր ինքնաթիռով էր խաղում , դաժե իրա մայրիկը լաց եղավ ուրախությունից:


Գրառումներին թունավոր-թունավոր պատասխանելով գալիս էի, հասա քո գրածին: Ու բոլոր նախորդ գրածներս ջնջեցի:

Գորտուկ, ես ուզում էի սա լսել: Հասկանու՞մ ես, ինքը երևի աշխարհում ամենաանպաշտպան էակներից մեկն է: Մի նեղացրու իրեն, խնդրում եմ: Էական չի, ինքն իրեն տղա կհամարի, թե աղջիկ, թե Բետմեն, ինքն իրավունք ունի երջանիկ լինել: Ինքը ոչ մեկի գոյության վրա չի բռնանում, երբ իր վրա հավանաբար ամբողջ կյանքում բռնանալու են:

Եթե օգնության կամ գրականության կարիք լինի, դիմիր: Բացի դրանից, խորհուրդ կտայի դիմել Public Information and Need for Knowledge (PINK Armenia) ՀԿ, որտեղ այդ ոլորտի մասնագետներ ունեն (+374 60 377277), իրենք քեզ կարող են անվճար կոնսուլտացիա անել, թե ինչպես աշխատել նման խնդիրների հետ:

Հուսով եմ՝ ի նկատի ունես այն, ինչ ասացիր: Ապրես:

----------

erexa (02.06.2014), ivy (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, իսկ ի՞նչը պիտի հաղթահարի: Ախր ես քեզ էդքան բացատրեցի էլ տրանսսեքսուալիզմն ինչ ա ու թե ինչու հաղթահարելի չի:


 Բյուր ջան մարդկանց հանդեպ վախը պետք ա հաղթահարի ես դրա համար էի գրել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մե՞ֆ, լա՞վ ես ապեր ... 
> ............
> Բժիիիիիշկ, բժիիիիիիշկ, հասեք, հորս արև, Մեֆը լավ չի:


հա, ես էլ տենց բան մտածեցի, բայց ես ենթադրեցի, որ ոչ թե «լավ չի», այլ «լավ է»:  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Գորտուկ ջան, իսկ ի՞նչը պիտի հաղթահարի: Ախր ես քեզ էդքան բացատրեցի էլ տրանսսեքսուալիզմն ինչ ա ու թե ինչու հաղթահարելի չի:


Վախը, Բյուր: Գրել ա:

Հ.Գ. Ուշացա ))

----------


## Rhayader

Ու վերջին բան՝ վերանայիր սեփական արժեհամակարգդ, եթե ուզում ես հոգեբան լինել: Առաջին գրածիցդ ոգևորվեցի, հետո նորից իջա գետնին («ինքն իրեն կվերանա և այլն»):

----------

մարդագայլուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ռիփ, ինքն ասում ա՝ մասնագետների հաստատած դիագնոզ ա (սեքսոլոգ, հոգեբույժ ու նյարդաբան): Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինքը իրա կարիերայի հենց սկզբում տենց բարդ դեպքի հետ գործ ունի, ավելի լավ ա հրաժարվի կամ գոնե ավագ մասնագետի հետ խորհրդակցի: Համենայնդեպս, մենք բժիշկներս տենց ենք անում: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա հոգեբանների մոտ ընդունված չի:


 Չեմ հրաժարվի , որովհետև ինքն ա ինձ ընտրել : Ես կօգնեմ իրեն , գրականություններ կքրքրեմ , կսովորեմ ավելի շատ , վերջ ի վերջո դու ինձ խորհուրդ կտաս, մենք միասին կօգնենք իրեն, դու ինձ կօգնես , որ ես օգնեմ ճստիկին:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ու վերջին բան՝ վերանայիր սեփական արժեհամակարգդ, եթե ուզում ես հոգեբան լինել: Առաջին գրածիցդ ոգևորվեցի, հետո նորից իջա գետնին («ինքն իրեն կվերանա և այլն»):


գրածդ ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա , ինչը կվերանա ինքն իրեն :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խի՞…


Խի, խի ... մի հատ գրածդ նայի ... մեղա-մեղա, վախեցա ապեր: 

Մի պահ քեզ պատկերացրեցի, ռոզովի շոռտիկով, պլեչիկներով, բասանոժկեքով, սօլինիշկա-սօլնիշկա երգելով խաղում ես մորեխների, մողեսների, գորտիկներ հետ: Լավ ջհանդամ որ դա անում ես: Բայց դրա մասին ստեղ, էս թեմայում, մեր հետ կիսվելը արդեն անհանգստացնող ա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հնարավոր է այո,հնարավոր է և ոչ: Հենց իր միջից վախը մարդկանցից պետք է հանել, ինձ թվում է *դա էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում քիչ-քիչ կվերանա*: Այնուամենայնիվ ես այստեղ տեղյակ կպահեմ իրա վիճակի մասին: Կգրեմ թե ինչ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք մենք և ինչը դեռ չի կարողանում հաղթահարել, կարելի է ասել օրագրի նման մի բան կկազմեմ ու տվյալները ձեզ ցույց կտամ:


Դիագնոստիկայի մեջ պետք է առաջ քաշել բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները, ոչ թե հիմնվել միայն առաջինը միտքը եկածով: Հետո բաժանել ըստ սիմպտոմների: Հետո բացառել ըստ սիմպտոմների/բացակայող սիմպտոմների: Հետո՝ ստուգել ըստ դիագնոստիկ մեթոդների:

Օրինակ՝ կլինիկական դեպրեսսիան, դեմենտիան ու ընթացային (միջուկային) շիզոֆրենիան շատ հեշտ է շփոթել, եթե չիրականացվի լիարժեք դիագնոստիկա:

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Դիագնոստիկայի մեջ պետք է առաջ քաշել բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները, ոչ թե հիմնվել միայն առաջինը միտքը եկածով: Հետո բաժանել ըստ սիմպտոմների: Հետո բացառել ըստ սիմպտոմների/բացակայող սիմպտոմների: Հետո՝ ստուգել ըստ դիագնոստիկ մեթոդների:
> 
> Օրինակ՝ կլինիկական դեպրեսսիան, դեմենտիան ու ընթացային (միջուկային) շիզոֆրենիան շատ հեշտ է շփոթել, եթե չիրականացվի լիարժեք դիագնոստիկա:


Միանշանակ համակարծիքի եմ քեզ հետ:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Գորտուկ, կասե՞ս ինչ դիագնոզ են դրել։ Բառացիորեն ինչ է գրված։

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, կասե՞ս ինչ դիագնոզ են դրել։ Բառացիորեն ինչ է գրված։


երեխայի մոտ նկատվում անձի երկատվածություն և տրանսեքսուալիստության բնորոշ գծեր: Դե բայց քանի որ ինքը 3 տարեկան ա ընդհամենը իրա մոտ դեռ բնորոշ են ու հստակ չգիտենք ինչ կլինի հետագայում: Այ ես իր հետ աշխատելուց թողնում եմ ինքը տանի խաղաթերապիան, ինքը որոշի ինչ դեր է տանելու և ինչով պետք է խաղա: Չեմ ցանկանում միջամտել, որ չստացվի ,որ նա իմ ցանկությամբ է ընտրում իր խաղալիքները: ճստոն հիմա դիսպանսեր հսկողության տակ է:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ, կասե՞ս ինչ դիագնոզ են դրել։ Բառացիորեն ինչ է գրված։


Ինչ ես կարծում ճիշտ եմ անում :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գորտուկ, կասե՞ս ինչ դիագնոզ են դրել։ Բառացիորեն ինչ է գրված։


Կներեք իհարկե, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց իմ խիստ համեստ կարծիքով, արժե, որ եթե Գորտուկը դիագնոզն ասելու լինի, ապա այն միայն քեզ ասի, Այվի ջան: Թե չէ որ մի հատ էլ այստեղ ախտորոշում տեղադրեց, ինչքան սիրողական մակարդակի «հոգեբան» ու վիքիպեդիայով հոգեբանական գիտությունների թեկնածու դարձած մարդ կա, հնարավորություն են ստանալու իրենց կարծիքները սփռել այստեղ՝ այդպիսով ավելի խառնելով նոր մասնագիտացող հոգեբանի մտքերը ու գիտելիքները:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, ուշացա..  :Jpit: )))))))

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> երեխայի մոտ նկատվում անձի երկատվածություն և տրանսեքսուալիստության բնորոշ գծեր: Դե բայց քանի որ ինքը 3 տարեկան ա ընդհամենը իրա մոտ դեռ բնորոշ են ու հստակ չգիտենք ինչ կլինի հետագայում: Այ ես իր հետ աշխատելուց թողնում եմ ինքը տանի խաղաթերապիան, ինքը որոշի ինչ դեր է տանելու և ինչով պետք է խաղա: Չեմ ցանկանում միջամտել, որ չստացվի ,որ նա իմ ցանկությամբ է ընտրում իր խաղալիքները: ճստոն հիմա դիսպանսեր հսկողության տակ է:


Անձի երկատվածությունն այստեղ ինձ ավելի շատ է անհանգստացնում, տրանսսեքսուալությունը հնարավոր չի հաստատել կամ ժխտել, կարծում եմ, մինչև սեռական հասունացման տարիքը, մինչ այդ շատ երեխաների մոտ է սեռական իդենտիֆիկացիան այս կամ այն կողմ սահում:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հա, ուշացա.. )))))))


 Դե հարցն էստեղ արդեն կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ տարվող աշխատանքն է, թե չէ դիագնոստիկան կարող է փոխվել:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Անձի երկատվածությունն այստեղ ինձ ավելի շատ է անհանգստացնում, տրանսսեքսուալությունը հնարավոր չի հաստատել կամ ժխտել, կարծում եմ, մինչև սեռական հասունացման  տարիքը, մինչ այդ շատ երեխաների մոտ է սեռական իդենտիֆիկացիան այս կամ այն կողմ սահում:


 Հա իրա մոտ հիմա Եսի ձևավորման փուլն ա , ու հենց հիմա ինքը փորձում է իրեն գտնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անձի երկատվածությունն այստեղ ինձ ավելի շատ է անհանգստացնում, տրանսսեքսուալությունը հնարավոր չի հաստատել կամ ժխտել, կարծում եմ, մինչև սեռական հասունացման տարիքը, մինչ այդ շատ երեխաների մոտ է սեռական իդենտիֆիկացիան այս կամ այն կողմ սահում:


Ռայ, հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգման տասներորդ թողարկման մեջ տրանսսեքսուալիզմի երկու տեսակ կա: Մեկը, որ դիագնոզվում ա երեխաների մոտ, իսկ մյուսը՝ դեռահասների ու չափահասների: Առաջինի դեպքում, երբ դիագնոզը հաստատվում ա (ունի մանրամասն կրիտերիաներ, հիմա ստեղ չգրեմ դրանք), արդեն սկսում են համապատասխան միջամտությունները, մասնավորապես՝ տղային որպես աղջիկ մեծացնելն ու հակառակը: Հետո էդ դիագնոզը պետք ա հաստատվի կամ ժխտվի դեռահասային հասակում: Եթե ժխտվեց, ժխտվեց: Եթե չէ (ավելի հաճախ էս դեպքն ա), ավելի լուրջ միջամտություններ են կատարվում, մասնավորապես՝ հորմոնալ: Շատ ավելի ուշ՝ չափահաս դառնալուց հետո, տվյալ անձը կարա որոշի (կամ փող ունենա) ու վիրահատվի, կամ չէ:

Բայց ինձ ստեղ ավելի շատ անձի երկատվածությունն ա անհանգստացնում... Նախ, էս տարիքին էնքան էլ բնորոշ չի: Երկրորդ, դա ավելի շատ ի հայտ ա գալիս բռնության ենթարկված երեխաների մոտ... Երրորդ, ընդհանրապես չափից դուրս հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե հարցն էստեղ արդեն կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ տարվող աշխատանքն է, թե չէ դիագնոստիկան կարող է փոխվել:


Դե էդ եմ ասում էլի. նեղ մասնագիտական հարցերով ավելի փորձված մասնագետների հետ խորհրդակցիր, ոչ թե՝ ում հետ պատահի: :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի քիչ տարօրինակ դիագնոզ է։
Ինչևէ։

Հետո թե ուզենաս, առանձին կխոսենք։

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մի քիչ տարօրինակ դիագնոզ է։
> Ինչևէ։
> 
> Հետո թե ուզենաս, առանձին կխոսենք։


Հա մի փոքր անհասկանալի է, իհարկե կքննարկենք: Պարզապես երեխան մեծանում է իր քույրիկի ու մայրիկի հետ, ու չկա իրենց տանը մեկը , որ իր համար տղամարդու օրինակ ծառայի: Ինը անընդհատ իրա թիթիզ քույրիկի հետ ա շփվում,ով շատ կանացի է նաև ու իր քույրիկն է իր օրինակը: Դա էլ կարող է հանգեցնել նրան  որ ինքը իրեն տղա չի զգում, ինքը չգիտի որ ուրիշ սեռ էլ գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա մի փոքր անհասկանալի է, իհարկե կքննարկենք: Պարզապես երեխան մեծանում է իր քույրիկի ու մայրիկի հետ, ու չկա իրենց տանը մեկը , որ իր համար տղամարդու օրինակ ծառայի: Ինը անընդհատ իրա թիթիզ քույրիկի հետ ա շփվում,ով շատ կանացի է նաև ու իր քույրիկն է իր օրինակը: Դա էլ կարող է հանգեցնել նրան  որ ինքը իրեն տղա չի զգում, ինքը չգիտի որ ուրիշ սեռ էլ գոյություն ունի:


I don't think so…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> I don't think so…


Խի՞ Մեֆ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա մի փոքր անհասկանալի է, իհարկե կքննարկենք: Պարզապես երեխան մեծանում է իր քույրիկի ու մայրիկի հետ, ու չկա իրենց տանը մեկը , որ իր համար տղամարդու օրինակ ծառայի: Ինը անընդհատ իրա թիթիզ քույրիկի հետ ա շփվում,ով շատ կանացի է նաև ու իր քույրիկն է իր օրինակը: Դա էլ կարող է հանգեցնել նրան  որ ինքը իրեն տղա չի զգում, ինքը չգիտի որ ուրիշ սեռ էլ գոյություն ունի:


Գորտուկ ջան, մի հատ դու բժշկական փաստաթղթերով դիագնոզը ճշտի էլի... էն, ինչ դու ես ասում, ՀՄԴ-10-ում չկա: Իհարկե, չի բացառվում, որ առանց գրանցման դիագնոզ են դրել, հարմարացրել են իրենց ուզածին, համ էլ որ ծնողներն ինֆարկտ չստանան:

Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ չգիտի, որ ուրիշ սեռ գոյություն ունի: Դու էիր ասում, որ ինքն ասում ա՝ ինքը տղա չի: Ուրեմն գիտի: Բայց էրեխեքը մինչև երեք տարեկան ինչպես Եսի, էնպես էլ սեռի կողմնորոշում առանձնապես չունեն: Համենայնդեպս, լավ կլիներ՝ չֆիքսվեիր էդ փաստի վրա, որ տանը տղամարդ չկա, որովհետև գիտությունն էսօր ցույց ա տվել, որ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի սեռական (ինքնա)կողմնորոշման հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Գորտուկ (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, մի հատ դու բժշկական փաստաթղթերով դիագնոզը ճշտի էլի... էն, ինչ դու ես ասում, ՀՄԴ-10-ում չկա: Իհարկե, չի բացառվում, որ առանց գրանցման դիագնոզ են դրել, հարմարացրել են իրենց ուզածին, համ էլ որ ծնողներն ինֆարկտ չստանան:
> 
> Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ չգիտի, որ ուրիշ սեռ գոյություն ունի: Դու էիր ասում, որ ինքն ասում ա՝ ինքը տղա չի: Ուրեմն գիտի: Բայց էրեխեքը մինչև երեք տարեկան ինչպես Եսի, էնպես էլ սեռի կողմնորոշում առանձնապես չունեն: Համենայնդեպս, լավ կլիներ՝ չֆիքսվեիր էդ փաստի վրա, որ տանը տղամարդ չկա, որովհետև գիտությունն էսօր ցույց ա տվել, որ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի սեռական (ինքնա)կողմնորոշման հետ:


 Լավ , կճշտեմ: Մեկ էլ ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ , որ հոր կամ տղամարդու բացակայությունը ուղղակի ավելի է բարդացրել վիճակը: Դե հիմա ասում ա , որ տղա չեմ, բայց էսօր արդեն ասում ա թույլ տղա եմ :Դե իրա հետ աշխատանք շատ պետք ա տարվի, հիմա շատ բան ասել չենք կարա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ , կճշտեմ: Մեկ էլ ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ , որ հոր կամ տղամարդու բացակայությունը ուղղակի ավելի է բարդացրել վիճակը: Դե հիմա ասում ա , որ տղա չեմ, բայց էսօր արդեն ասում ա թույլ տղա եմ :Դե իրա հետ աշխատանք շատ պետք ա տարվի, հիմա շատ բան ասել չենք կարա:


Գորտուկ ջան, եթե տրանսսեքսուալիզմի հետ գործ ունենք, ուզում է՝ տանը քսան հատ տղամարդ լինի, միևնույն է, ինքը ներարգանդային կյանքից որոշված է, որ էդպիսին է լինելու: Ուղղակի վաղ մանկական հասակում քանի դեռ Եսը ձևավորված չէ, տղայի ու աղջկա գաղափարը դեռ չգիտի երեխան, ախտանիշները դեռ ի հայտ չեն գալիս: 

Ու տրանսսեքսուալիզմը «բարդացած» չի լինում, կամ լինում ա, կամ չէ:

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգման տասներորդ թողարկման մեջ տրանսսեքսուալիզմի երկու տեսակ կա: Մեկը, որ դիագնոզվում ա երեխաների մոտ, իսկ մյուսը՝ դեռահասների ու չափահասների: Առաջինի դեպքում, երբ դիագնոզը հաստատվում ա (ունի մանրամասն կրիտերիաներ, հիմա ստեղ չգրեմ դրանք), արդեն սկսում են համապատասխան միջամտությունները, մասնավորապես՝ տղային որպես աղջիկ մեծացնելն ու հակառակը: Հետո էդ դիագնոզը պետք ա հաստատվի կամ ժխտվի դեռահասային հասակում: Եթե ժխտվեց, ժխտվեց: Եթե չէ (ավելի հաճախ էս դեպքն ա), ավելի լուրջ միջամտություններ են կատարվում, մասնավորապես՝ հորմոնալ: Շատ ավելի ուշ՝ չափահաս դառնալուց հետո, տվյալ անձը կարա որոշի (կամ փող ունենա) ու վիրահատվի, կամ չէ:
> 
> Բայց ինձ ստեղ ավելի շատ անձի երկատվածությունն ա անհանգստացնում... Նախ, էս տարիքին էնքան էլ բնորոշ չի: Երկրորդ, դա ավելի շատ ի հայտ ա գալիս բռնության ենթարկված երեխաների մոտ... Երրորդ, ընդհանրապես չափից դուրս հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա:


Ես լինեի՝ նախ կհաստատեի կամ կժխտեի ֆիզիոլոգիան:

Անձի երկատվածության առումով, հենց դա ի նկատի ունեի: Անձի երկատման մեխանիզմները, իմ անցած դասակարգմամբ, հիմա չգիտեմ դրան ինչ են ասում, սովորաբար նևրոտիկ են, ու հաճախ կապված են հիշողությունների արտամղման հետ: Այլ կերպ ասած, ուղեղը ստեղծում է անձնային երկու մոդել՝ հաճախ առանձին հիշողություններով, որոնք համապատասխանում են ամեն մեկին:

Ծնողներին էլ իմաստ ունի ստուգել, միգուցե ես ավելորդ կասկածամիտ եմ, բայց ավելի լավ է ստուգել ու սխալ դուրս գալ, քան բաց թողնել ծնողների գործոնը: Մասնավորապես՝ հորը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կներեք, որ անհամեստս խառնվում ա: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ էս վերջին գրառումները, սկսկած մոտ 510-ից (բացառությամբ Մեֆի հետ կապված իմ անհանգստության) համապատասխան թեմա տանելու կամ, եթե այդպիսին չկա, նոր թեմա ստեղծելու ու այնտեղ տեղափոխելու ժամանակն ա:

----------

Rhayader (02.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան, եթե տրանսսեքսուալիզմի հետ գործ ունենք, ուզում է՝ տանը քսան հատ տղամարդ լինի, միևնույն է, ինքը ներարգանդային կյանքից որոշված է, որ էդպիսին է լինելու: Ուղղակի վաղ մանկական հասակում քանի դեռ Եսը ձևավորված չէ, տղայի ու աղջկա գաղափարը դեռ չգիտի երեխան, ախտանիշները դեռ ի հայտ չեն գալիս: 
> 
> Ու տրանսսեքսուալիզմը «բարդացած» չի լինում, կամ լինում ա, կամ չէ:


լավ :Smile: , ես ընդունում եմ խելացի բոլոր խորհուրդները և կկիրառեմ անպայման դրանք:

----------


## Rhayader

Ահ, փաստորեն՝ հայր չկա: Հիպնոթերապեվտ կա՞ ձեզ մոտ: Երեխայից կարելի է ավելի շատ բան իմանալ, քան թվում է: Փորձեք առանձին խոսել իր տարբեր ասպեկտների հետ, տեսնել, թե հիշողության որ մասերն են արտամղվում անգիտակցական, եթե այդպիսի բաներ իրոք տեղի են ունենում: Մի քիչ «կացին» տարբերակ է, բայց էֆեկտիվ է գործում:

Ժող, չդիմե՞նք, որ այս հարցով քննարկումներն առանձնացվեն որպես ուրիշ թեմա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես լինեի՝ նախ կհաստատեի կամ կժխտեի ֆիզիոլոգիան:
> 
> Անձի երկատվածության առումով, հենց դա ի նկատի ունեի: Անձի երկատման մեխանիզմները, իմ անցած դասակարգմամբ, հիմա չգիտեմ դրան ինչ են ասում, սովորաբար նևրոտիկ են, ու հաճախ կապված են հիշողությունների արտամղման հետ: Այլ կերպ ասած, ուղեղը ստեղծում է անձնային երկու մոդել՝ հաճախ առանձին հիշողություններով, որոնք համապատասխանում են ամեն մեկին:
> 
> Ծնողներին էլ իմաստ ունի ստուգել, միգուցե ես ավելորդ կասկածամիտ եմ, բայց ավելի լավ է ստուգել ու սխալ դուրս գալ, քան բաց թողնել ծնողների գործոնը: Մասնավորապես՝ հորը:


Մեխանիզմը ճիշտ ես հիշում, տենց ա: Բայց մի քանի խնդիր կա դրա հետ կապված. նախ, մանկական հասակում նկարագրված չի տենց դեպք: Երկրորդ, ահավոր հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա: Երրորդ, դիագնոստիկ միակ մեթոդը հիպնոսն ա, էն էլ անընդհատ բազար ա էդ թեմայով՝ հիպնոսի արդյունքում հայտնաբերվու՞մ ա, թե՞ ներշնչվում ա հիվանդությունը: Ու ընդհանրապես, դա գոյություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ: Վերջը զոռով-շառով մտցրեցին ՀՄԴ-10 անձի դիսոցիատիվ խանգարում անվան տակ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ես լինեի՝ նախ կհաստատեի կամ կժխտեի ֆիզիոլոգիան:
> 
> Անձի երկատվածության առումով, հենց դա ի նկատի ունեի: Անձի երկատման մեխանիզմները, իմ անցած դասակարգմամբ, հիմա չգիտեմ դրան ինչ են ասում, սովորաբար նևրոտիկ են, ու հաճախ կապված են հիշողությունների արտամղման հետ: Այլ կերպ ասած, ուղեղը ստեղծում է անձնային երկու մոդել՝ հաճախ առանձին հիշողություններով, որոնք համապատասխանում են ամեն մեկին:
> 
> Ծնողներին էլ իմաստ ունի ստուգել, միգուցե ես ավելորդ կասկածամիտ եմ, բայց ավելի լավ է ստուգել ու սխալ դուրս գալ, քան բաց թողնել ծնողների գործոնը: Մասնավորապես՝ հորը:


Հենց էդ ա ,որ հիմա դրանք էլ նևրոտիկ չեն համարվում ոնց որ տանսեքսուալիզմը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կներեք, որ անհամեստս խառնվում ա: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ էս վերջին գրառումները, սկսկած մոտ 510-ից (բացառությամբ Մեֆի հետ կապված իմ անհանգստության) համապատասխան թեմա տանելու կամ, եթե այդպիսին չկա, նոր թեմա ստեղծելու ու այնտեղ տեղափոխելու ժամանակն ա:


Ահահա, գրում էի դա, ուղարկեցի գրառումը, տեսա՝ գրել ես  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կներեք, որ անհամեստս խառնվում ա: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ էս վերջին գրառումները, սկսկած մոտ 510-ից (*բացառությամբ Մեֆի հետ կապված իմ անհանգստության*) համապատասխան թեմա տանելու կամ, եթե այդպիսին չկա, նոր թեմա ստեղծելու ու այնտեղ տեղափոխելու ժամանակն ա:


դրա համար էլ թեմա հես ա կբացեն ու Բյուրն-ու-Այվին ինձնով կզբաղվեն… դու էլ, ապեր…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Մեխանիզմը ճիշտ ես հիշում, տենց ա: Բայց մի քանի խնդիր կա դրա հետ կապված. նախ, մանկական հասակում նկարագրված չի տենց դեպք: Երկրորդ, ահավոր հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա: Երրորդ, դիագնոստիկ միակ մեթոդը հիպնոսն ա, էն էլ անընդհատ բազար ա էդ թեմայով՝ հիպնոսի արդյունքում հայտնաբերվու՞մ ա, թե՞ ներշնչվում ա հիվանդությունը: Ու ընդհանրապես, դա գոյություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ: Վերջը զոռով-շառով մտցրեցին ՀՄԴ-10 անձի դիսոցիատիվ խանգարում անվան տակ:


Բյուր բայց դա հիմա նևրոտիկ ա համարվում՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խի՞ Մեֆ


դրա պատասխանը Բյուրն ու Իյվին ավելի հիմնավոր կարան տան… ես մասնագետ չեմ Գորտուկ ջան… չեմ ուզում սաղ իրար խառնեմ…

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հենց էդ ա ,որ հիմա դրանք էլ նևրոտիկ չեն համարվում ոնց որ տանսեքսուալիզմը:


Տրանսսեքսուալիզմը շատ վաղուց խանգարում չի համարվում, եթե պաթոլոգիկ բնույթ չի կրում: Հիմա կարծեմ զուտ հոգեբանական մեխանիզմներով պայմանավորված սեռական անոմալիաներն առանձնացնում են սովորական օրիենտացիաներից:

----------

Գորտուկ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, առանձին թեմա պետք չի տանել, այլ ընդհանրապես արժի դադարեցնել էս երեխայի մասին ֆորումային քննարկումը։

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Արէա (02.06.2014), Մարկիզ (02.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Հորմոնների մակարդակները, հուսով եմ, ստուգել են: Օրինակ՝ եթե ամորձիների դիզֆունկցիա լինի, տեստոստերոնի ոչ բավարար արտազատումը կարող է հոգեբանության վրա արտահայտվել:

Երեխայի հետ գործ ունենալիս միշտ պետք է հաշվի առնել նաև այն տարբերակը, որ նա «հիվանդություն է խաղում»՝ բավականին մոտ է մեծահասակների մոտ հանդիպող Մյունխհաուզենի սինդրոմին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր բայց դա հիմա նևրոտիկ ա համարվում՞


Հըմ, Գորտուկ ջան, դե ո՞նց ասեմ, որ նևրոտիկ խանգարումներն ընդհանրապես չկան դասակարգումների մեջ: Բայց դիսոցիատիվ խանգարումներ շարքը հենց նևրոտիկի մի տեսակ ա էղել ժամանակին: Ամեն դեպքում, էդ նևրոտիկ տերմինը մոռացի, դա չկա էլ դասակարգումներում: Կա պսիխոտիկ ու ոչ պսիխոտիկ:




> Տրանսսեքսուալիզմը շատ վաղուց խանգարում չի համարվում, եթե պաթոլոգիկ բնույթ չի կրում: Հիմա կարծեմ զուտ հոգեբանական մեխանիզմներով պայմանավորված սեռական անոմալիաներն առանձնացնում են սովորական օրիենտացիաներից:


Բայ, չէ, համարվում ա: Շուխուռ էին արել, որ ԴՍՄ-5-ից հանեն, երկար դեբատներից, դեսուդեն գնալուց հետո պահեցին, բայց անունը դրեցին gender dysphoria, որ disorder բառը չլինի: Բայց դե մեկ ա որպես դիագնոզ կա:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ թվում է, առանձին թեմա պետք չի տանել, այլ ընդհանրապես արժի դադարեցնել էս երեխայի մասին ֆորումային քննարկումը։


Օքեյ: Բայց Այվ, Բյուր, դրեք լուրջ քննարկեք: Եթե պետք լինեմ (դժվար թե, դուք ինձանից լավ եք այս գործում, բայց դե հիմա), ձայն տվեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, առանձին թեմա պետք չի տանել, այլ ընդհանրապես արժի դադարեցնել էս երեխայի մասին ֆորումային քննարկումը։


Չէ, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք ա առանձին թեմա տանել ու շարունակել քննարկումը նեղ մասնագիտական կազմով, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ անուններ, ազգանուններ ու հասցեներ չեն շոշափվում, որը կարա խախտի ինչ-որ մեկի ու հատկապես էտ երեխայի իրավունքները: Իսկ քննարկումը պետք ա շարունակել, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ էս միակ դեպքը չի ու հարցը կոնկրետ մի բժիշկով կամ մի երեխայով չի սահմանափակվում: Քննարկումը շարունակելու օգուտները հաստատ ավելին են, քան վնասները: Իսկ մեկը ես, ու համոզված եմ իմ նման մնացածը, ուղղակի իրանց անգրագետ քթերը չեն մտցնի էտ քննարկման մեջ:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Rhayader (02.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2014), Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, չէ, համարվում ա: Շուխուռ էին արել, որ ԴՍՄ-5-ից հանեն, երկար դեբատներից, դեսուդեն գնալուց հետո պահեցին, բայց անունը դրեցին gender dysphoria, որ disorder բառը չլինի: Բայց դե մեկ ա որպես դիագնոզ կա:


Էլի դիագնոզ ա, բայց խանգարում չի, իմ ասածը դա էր:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք ա առանձին թեմա տանել ու շարունակել քննարկումը նեղ մասնագիտական կազմով, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ անուններ, ազգանուններ ու հասցեներ չեն շոշափվում, որը կարա խախտի ինչ-որ մեկի ու հատկապես էտ երեխայի իրավունքները: Իսկ քննարկումը պետք ա շարունակել, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ էս միակ դեպքը չի ու հարցը կոնկրետ մի բժիշկով կամ մի երեխայով չի սահմանափակվում: Քննարկումը շարունակելու օգուտները հաստատ ավելին են, քան վնասները: Իսկ մեկը ես, ու համոզված եմ իմ նման մնացածը, ուղղակի իրանց անգրագետ քթերը չեն մտցնի էտ քննարկման մեջ:


Համոզված եմ, որ բժշկական գաղտնիքը չի խախտվի, անկախ ամեն ինչից:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

իմ հանդուրժողականության սահմանը այս թեմայի քննարկման հանդեպ սպառվում ա

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք ա առանձին թեմա տանել ու շարունակել քննարկումը նեղ մասնագիտական կազմով, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ անուններ, ազգանուններ ու հասցեներ չեն շոշափվում, որը կարա խախտի ինչ-որ մեկի ու հատկապես էտ երեխայի իրավունքները: Իսկ քննարկումը պետք ա շարունակել, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ էս միակ դեպքը չի ու հարցը կոնկրետ մի բժիշկով կամ մի երեխայով չի սահմանափակվում: Քննարկումը շարունակելու օգուտները հաստատ ավելին են, քան վնասները: Իսկ մեկը ես, ու համոզված եմ իմ նման մնացածը, ուղղակի իրանց անգրագետ քթերը չեն մտցնի էտ քննարկման մեջ:


Կարծեմ ակումբը տենց ֆունկցիա էլ ունի՞, չէ՞, որ թեման հասնաելի լինի միայն էս-էս մարդկանց համար: Ինչո՞ւ չկիրառել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կարծեմ ակումբը տենց ֆունկցիա էլ ունի՞, չէ՞, որ թեման հասնաելի լինի միայն էս-էս մարդկանց համար: Ինչո՞ւ չկիրառել:


Նույնիսկ էս-էս մարդկանց հետ առանց պացիենտի կամ խնամակալի համաձայնության բժշկական գաղտնիք քննարկել չի կարելի: Իսկ մնացած առումներով՝ ինչի՞ սահմանափակել հասանելիությունը էս-էս մարդկանցով:

----------

Շինարար (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է, առանձին թեմա պետք չի տանել, այլ ընդհանրապես արժի դադարեցնել էս երեխայի մասին ֆորումային քննարկումը։


Շատ լավ քեյս սթադի ա, որի վրա լիքը բան կարելի ա սովորել: Իսկ քանի դեռ երեխայի անուն-ազգանուն, բնակության վայր և հեռախոսի համար չկա, երեխան չի քննարկվում, այլ կոնկրետ հիվանդության/խանգարման դեպքը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի դիագնոզ ա, բայց խանգարում չի, իմ ասածը դա էր:


Դե դրանք սաղ բառախաղեր են ստիգմայից խուսափելու համար: Հիմա մանրից աուտիզմի մասին էլ են ասում, թե հիվանդություն չի, ապրելակերպ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք ա առանձին թեմա տանել ու շարունակել քննարկումը նեղ մասնագիտական կազմով, քանի դեռ կոնկրետ անուններ, ազգանուններ ու հասցեներ չեն շոշափվում, որը կարա խախտի ինչ-որ մեկի ու հատկապես էտ երեխայի իրավունքները: Իսկ քննարկումը պետք ա շարունակել, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ էս միակ դեպքը չի ու հարցը կոնկրետ մի բժիշկով կամ մի երեխայով չի սահմանափակվում: Քննարկումը շարունակելու օգուտները հաստատ ավելին են, քան վնասները: Իսկ մեկը ես, ու համոզված եմ իմ նման մնացածը, ուղղակի իրանց անգրագետ քթերը չեն մտցնի էտ քննարկման մեջ:


Ինձ համար հարցն անքննելի է, քանի դեռ երեխային չեմ հանդիպել։ Որոշ բաներ իհարկե կարելի ասել դիագնոզի վերաբերյալ, ինչքանով է կոմպետենտ և այլն։ Կարելի է ընդհանրապես քննարկել տրանսեքսուսլիզմը մանուկ հասակում։ 
Բայց կոնկրետ էս երեխային քննարկելն առանց իրեն իմանալու ավելի շատ նմանվում է «ով ավելի շատ գիտի» ցուցահանդեսի, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական օգնության։ Որովհետև էն, թե իրականում ում ենք քննարկում կամ ինչի հետ գործ ունենք, անհայտ է։

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2014), Մարկիզ (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014), Շինարար (03.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծեմ ակումբը տենց ֆունկցիա էլ ունի՞, չէ՞, որ թեման հասնաելի լինի միայն էս-էս մարդկանց համար: Ինչո՞ւ չկիրառել:


Ընդհակառակը ապեր, թեման պետք հասանելի լինի բոլոր հանդուրժող արարածներին  :Smile:  Սաղ իմաստը հենց էտ ա, որ մենակ մի հոգի չի, ակումբցի կամ ոչ ակումբից, որ կարա տենց մի հատ թեմայի շնորհիվ լիքը ճիշտ բաներ պարզի: Էս ամեն ինչը ասվում ա ենթադրելով, որ Ակումբի համապատասխան որակ ունեցողները իրոք ունեն էտ որակները ու հավայի գլուխ չեն գովում: Էսի բուլիժնիկ էր մի անգամից մի քանի բախչա:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (03.06.2014), Շինարար (03.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ համար հարցն անքննելի է, քանի դեռ երեխային չեմ հանդիպել։ Որոշ բաներ իհարկե կարելի ասել դիագնոզի վերաբերյալ, ինչքանով է կոմպետենտ և այլն։ Կարելի է ընդհանրապես քննարկել տրանսեքսուսլիզմը մանուկ հասակում։ 
> Բայց կոնկրետ էս երեխային քննարկելն առանց իրեն իմանալու ավելի շատ նմանվում է «ով ավելի շատ գիտի» ցուցահանդեսի, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական օգնության։ Որովհետև էն, թե իրականում ում ենք քննարկում կամ ինչի հետ գործ ունենք, անհայտ է։


Ընգեր, դուք գիտեք թե ինչը ոնց եք քննարկում: Հնարավոր ա, որ քննարկումը սահմանափակվի բազային ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակմամբ, ոչ ավելին: Ոչ մեկը քե զու Բյուրին չի ասում երեխային փրկելու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը վերցրեք ձեր վրա:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար հարցն անքննելի է, քանի դեռ երեխային չեմ հանդիպել։ Որոշ բաներ իհարկե կարելի ասել դիագնոզի վերաբերյալ, ինչքանով է կոմպետենտ և այլն։ Կարելի է ընդհանրապես քննարկել տրանսեքսուսլիզմը մանուկ հասակում։ 
> Բայց կոնկրետ էս երեխային քննարկելն առանց իրեն իմանալու ավելի շատ նմանվում է «ով ավելի շատ գիտի» ցուցահանդեսի, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական օգնության։ Որովհետև էն, թե իրականում ում ենք քննարկում կամ ինչի հետ գործ ունենք, անհայտ է։


Ռիփ, ուսումնական քեյս-սթադիները հենց սենց են լինում, ոնց որ չգիտես: Տեքստ ա դեմդ դրած, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի: Ու մանավանդ ստեղ որոշ բաներ ավելի հետաքրքրացան հենց դիագնոզի հետ կապված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռիփ, ուսումնական քեյս-սթադիները հենց սենց են լինում, ոնց որ չգիտես: Տեքստ ա դեմդ դրած, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի: Ու մանավանդ ստեղ որոշ բաներ ավելի հետաքրքրացան հենց դիագնոզի հետ կապված:


Արդեն ջղայնացնում եք .. հելեք ռադ եղեք արյա ստուց ....  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (03.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ուսումնական քեյս-սթադիները հենց սենց են լինում, ոնց որ չգիտես: Տեքստ ա դեմդ դրած, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի: Ու մանավանդ ստեղ որոշ բաներ ավելի հետաքրքրացան հենց դիագնոզի հետ կապված:


Քեյս սթադիները լինում են օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիոն շարադրանքներ։ Սա դրան էդքան էլ նման չի։
Ինչևէ, սա ընդամենը իմ մոտեցումն էր հարցին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեյս սթադիները լինում են օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիոն շարադրանքներ։ Սա դրան էդքան էլ նման չի։
> Ինչևէ, սա ընդամենը իմ մոտեցումն էր հարցին։


Օբյեկտիվը ո՞րն ա: Լինում ա նաև, երբ քո պրակտիկայից ես ներկայացնում, քեզ հանդիպած դժվար քեյսեր: Արի սա էլ ընդունենք որպես Գորտուկին հանդիպած դժվար քեյս:

----------

ivy (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն ջղայնացնում եք .. հելեք ռադ եղեք արյա ստուց ....


Մուրա՛՞դ… չկատաղես…

----------


## ivy

> Արդեն ջղայնացնում եք .. հելեք ռադ եղեք արյա ստուց ....


Չեմ գնալու, պիտի սուսուփուս ամբողջը կարդամ, տեսնեմ ով ինչ է գրում ու բլոկնոտումս մանրամասն արձանագրեմ. էս էլ իմ քեյս սթադին ա   :Wink:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2014), Mephistopheles (03.06.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մտածում եմ դասի չգնամ, նստեմ ամբողջ օրը ակումբ կարդամ,, ավելի մասնագետ կդառնամ (պռիտոմ բազմակողմանի), քան անիմաստ օրական երկու հարյուր դրամ ծախսեմ համալսարան գնալու վրա  :Think:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2014), Nihil (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժամանակակից ճարտարապետությունն աչքի ընկնում ոչ շինարարական նյութերի նպատակային օգտագործմամբ և նման լուծումների ավելի գլոբալ մոտեցմանբ որն էլ լուծումները դարձնում է ոչ այնքան տեղական, որքան փիլիսոփայական, ինչ որ տեղ կենցաղային… ընդ որում կենցաղայինը քանի գնում, տեղը զիջում է փիլիսոփայականին, հաշվի առնելով ինվֆորմացիայի գեր արագ փախանցման հնարավորություններն ու լայն մասսաներին հասանելիությունը…

----------

Մինա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Տնտեսագիտություն ոչ մեկին պե՞տք չի... Տրիբուն, մի հատ քեյնսական մտի:  :Jpit:

----------

Nihil (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժամանակակից ճարտարապետությունն աչքի ընկնում ոչ շինարարական նյութերի նպատակային օգտագործմամբ և նման լուծումների ավելի գլոբալ մոտեցմանբ որն էլ լուծումները դարձնում է ոչ այնքան տեղական, որքան փիլիսոփայական, ինչ որ տեղ կենցաղային… ընդ որում կենցաղայինը քանի գնում, տեղը զիջում է փիլիսոփայականին, հաշվի առնելով ինվֆորմացիայի գեր արագ փախանցման հնարավորություններն ու լայն մասսաներին հասանելիությունը…


Լուրջ-լուրջ մինչև վերջ կարդում էի... այ էտ կարգի ավտարիտետ ունես մոտս, Մեֆ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լուրջ-լուրջ մինչև վերջ կարդում էի... այ էտ կարգի ավտարիտետ ունես մոտս, Մեֆ


Սաջի, լուրջ ա… կարանք քննարկենք… իսկապես տենց ա…

----------


## Artgeo

> Տնտեսագիտություն ոչ մեկին պե՞տք չի... Տրիբուն, մի հատ քեյնսական մտի:


Հայաստանի մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշները որևէ ընդհանուր եզր չունեն համաշխարհային տնտեսական իրավիճակի հետ: 1999 թվականին ռուսական ռուբլու դեվալվացիայից հետո, մենք նկատում ենք հայկական դրամի կայուն և մշտական դեֆլորացիա:

----------

Jarre (03.06.2014), Sagittarius (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (03.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժամանակակից ճարտարապետությունն աչքի ընկնում ոչ շինարարական նյութերի նպատակային օգտագործմամբ և նման լուծումների ավելի գլոբալ մոտեցմանբ որն էլ լուծումները դարձնում է ոչ այնքան տեղական, որքան փիլիսոփայական, ինչ որ տեղ կենցաղային… ընդ որում կենցաղայինը քանի գնում, տեղը զիջում է փիլիսոփայականին, հաշվի առնելով ինվֆորմացիայի գեր արագ փախանցման հնարավորություններն ու լայն մասսաներին հասանելիությունը…


Արա, էս բժիշկն ու՞ր մնաց ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա, էս բժիշկն ու՞ր մնաց ...


էլ չեմ ուզում բժիշկ ըլնեմ… մենակ գինեկոլոգ կուզենայի լինել, էն էլ տենց թեմա չկա… կամ էլ կա չեն թողնում մտնեմ (մտնել բառը սխալ չհասկանաս, ուստա)…

----------

Մինա (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ համար հարցն անքննելի է, քանի դեռ երեխային չեմ հանդիպել։ Որոշ բաներ իհարկե կարելի ասել դիագնոզի վերաբերյալ, ինչքանով է կոմպետենտ և այլն։ Կարելի է ընդհանրապես քննարկել տրանսեքսուսլիզմը մանուկ հասակում։ 
> Բայց կոնկրետ էս երեխային քննարկելն առանց իրեն իմանալու ավելի շատ նմանվում է «ով ավելի շատ գիտի» ցուցահանդեսի, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական օգնության։ Որովհետև էն, թե իրականում ում ենք քննարկում կամ ինչի հետ գործ ունենք, անհայտ է։


Այվ, դրա համար էլ ստեղ ոչ մեկս չի փորձում դիագնոզ դնել երեխային: Մեկը ես՝ կարող եմ միայն դիագնոստիկ պրոցեդուրաներ խորհուրդ տալ ու գրականություն:

----------

GriFFin (15.06.2014), ivy (03.06.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Քիչ առաջ ֆեյսբուքում ոմն-մեկի ստատուսի տակ ներառական կրթությունից էին խոսում։ Մեկնաբանողները հիմնականում լրագրողներ էին ու ուսուցիչներ։ Սրանց ամեն կոմենտից անհանդուրժողականությունը թափում էր. ձեռքները ճար լիներ, հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեքին կվառեին, ինչ է թե իրենց երեխեքի հետ դպրոց չգնան։ Մի կին, որն ի դեպ դասատու է, գրել էր.




> Ստացվում է, որ առողջ երեխաները պիտի սպասեն մինչև հոգեկան խնդիր ունեցող երեխան մի բան հասկանա, եթե հասկանա...Սա առողջ երեխաներին դեգրադացնելու լավագույն միջոց է ի փառս ամերիկաների, պիտի առողջ երեխային ճնշեն, որ նա դայակություն անի, հարմարվի տհասին, ավելի հրեշավոր բան չի կարելի պատկերացնել
> Հիմնականում կտուժեն լավ սովորող, ընդունակ երեխաները, կլինի կատարյալ համահարթեցում։
> Կարծում եմ պայքարել է պետք այս երևույթի դեմ, ոչ մի երեխա մեղավոր չէ, որ որոշ քանակ խեղված է կամ մտավոր պակաս, ինչու պիտի Ազգին անհրաժեշտ ընդունակ տեսակը հետ ընկնի, կարկամվի, երբ միևնույնն է այդ դժվար երեխաներին ոչ մի օգուտ էլ չի լինելու 
> Իմ ծանոթը դասավանդում է մի դպրոցում, որտեղ խեղճ դաստիարակների հոգին դուրս է գալիս տհասների հետ դաս պարապելիս ու դեռ նկատողություն են ստանում, որ տհասը վատ է սովորում, նրանց բողոքներին բանի տեղ չեն դնում և այսպես հասնում ենք սերունդ աղավաղելուն, ինչքան էլ խղճամ ու ուզենամ օգնել այդ երեխաներին, Կարևորում եմ ԱԶԳԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԱՌՈՂՋ ՄՏԱՎՈՐ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴ ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼԸ


Դե արի ու մի ասա, արա, տհասն ու դեգրադացվածը դու´ք եք, որ չեք հասկանում, որ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեքը միայն մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները չեն, իսկ վերջիններիս համար հատուկ մեթոդներով մշակված կրթություն է պետք, վերապատրաստված մասնագետներ։ Իրենց համար ցանկացած հաշմանդամ, թեկուզ մեկն ով անվասայլակով է տեղաշարժվում, չի տեսնում կամ չի լսում, տհաս է, դեբիլ է, կապ չունի մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի թե չունի։ Մարդ զարմանում է, թե սրանց մեջ էսքան ատելություն որտեղի՞ց, Հիտլերներ են մեծանում մեր երկրում։ Կապ չունի, դիմացինը նույնասեռական է, այլ կրոն է դավանում, կամ հաշմանդամություն ունի, իրենք չեն հանդուրժում էդ մարդկանց։ Մի կողմից ծիծաղելի են էս մեկնաբանությունները, բայց արա, լացելու բան ա։  Ո՞նց կարելի ա մի երկու տողում էսքան ատելություն ու վիրավորանք տեղավորել։ Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող ընկերներ էլ ունեմ, ովքեր շա՜տ ավելի գիտակից ու խելոք են, քան էս հիմարները։ 

Անահիտ Բախշյանը մի միջոցառման ժամանակ պատմում էր, որ երբ ուզում էր իր տնօրինած` հ. 27 դպրոցը ներառական դարձնել, ուսուցիչներն ասում էին, որ դեբիլներին դաս չեն տալու, իսկ ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին հանում, ուրիշ դպրոց էին տանում։ Հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեքի ծնողներն էլ վախենում ու ամաչում էին իրենց երեխեքին դպրոց բերել։
Թվում ա, թե հիմա նման բաներ էլ չպիտի լինեն, բայց արի ու տես, մարդկանց ատելությունը չի նվազում։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Freeman (08.07.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

Լինկը դիր էլի

----------


## keyboard

Ռուբի, ես իրա գրածից հասկացա, որ խնդիրը կապված ա կոնկրետ մտավոր կարողությունների թերությունով երեխաների հետ, ես ֆեյսբուքում չկամ, ամբողջը կարդալ չեմ կարող ու չեմ էլ ուզում:
Ճիշտ ա, շատ վատ ա գրել, բայց ընդհանուր միտքը ընդունելի ա, քանզի ոչ թե նման երեխաներին առանձնացնել է պետք հասարակությունից ու ընդհանուր երեխաներից, այլ ընդամենը ուրիշ մոտեցում է պետք, եթե անգամ ողջ դասարանը փայլի հանդուրժողականությամբ ու հոգատարությամբ միևնույնն է, երեխան ինքն է որոշակի ժամանակ անց գիտակցելու, որ ինքը ինչ որ բանով հետ է մնում մյուսներից ու դա իրեն ավելի կճնշի, քան այն, որ նրան ինտեգրեն այդ հասարակությանը այլ եղանակներով, ոչ թե զոռով խցկելով:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Լինկը դիր էլի


Վահե, էն լինկով գնա, հենց էդ ստատուսը կտեսնես։ Ստատուսի լինկը դնել չեմ կարում։




> Ռուբի, ես իրա գրածից հասկացա, որ խնդիրը կապված ա կոնկրետ մտավոր կարողությունների թերությունով երեխաների հետ, ես ֆեյսբուքում չկամ, ամբողջը կարդալ չեմ կարող ու չեմ էլ ուզում:
> Ճիշտ ա, շատ վատ ա գրել, բայց ընդհանուր միտքը ընդունելի ա, քանզի ոչ թե նման երեխաներին առանձնացնել է պետք հասարակությունից ու ընդհանուր երեխաներից, այլ ընդամենը ուրիշ մոտեցում է պետք, եթե անգամ ողջ դասարանը փայլի հանդուրժողականությամբ ու հոգատարությամբ միևնույնն է, երեխան ինքն է որոշակի ժամանակ անց գիտակցելու, որ ինքը ինչ որ բանով հետ է մնում մյուսներից ու դա իրեն ավելի կճնշի, քան այն, որ նրան ինտեգրեն այդ հասարակությանը այլ եղանակներով, ոչ թե զոռով խցկելով:


Հով, քննարկումը գնում էր ընդհանուր ներառական կրթությունից։ Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին ուրիշ մոտեցում, ուրիշ կրթություն ա տրվում նորմալ երկրներում, իսկ մեզ մոտ իրենց տհաս են ասում։ Ոչ ոք չի ասում թող իրենք ու առողջ երեխաները նույն դասարանում սովորեն, որովհետև իրենց համար կրթական ուրիշ մեթոդներ են պետք, սովորական դասատուներն էլ չեն կարող դասավանդել, բայց գտնում ես որ սենց արտահայտվելը նորմա՞լ ա։  Իրա գրածը ծայրից ծայր անընդունելի ա իմ համար։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Էդ գրողը լրիվ ֆաշիստ ա: Լավ ա մի հատ էլ չառաջարկեց մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխեքին լցնեն մի տեղ վառեն, որ «մտավոր առողջ ազգ ունենանք»: 
Իսկ էդ ոմն մեկի նկատմամբ ես ահավոր սուր անտիպատիա ունեմ: Իր ստատուսները միշտ էլ ֆաշիստիկների հավաքատեղի են:

----------


## keyboard

Ռուբի, ես գրածի մասին արդեն գրեցի, որ շատ վատ ա գրել, նենց չի, որ իրա գրածը իմ համար փայլուն միտք ա, ես իրա գրածի ոչ թե լավ ու վատն եմ ասում, այլ՝ միտքը:
Ըդամենը միտքը, որ այլ մեթոդներ են պետք կոնկրետ մտավոր թերություններ ունեցող երեխաների համար, մնացածը խոտակերի բառեր ու գաղափարներ են, էս ա իմ ասածը

----------


## Freeman

> Դե արի ու մի ասա, արա, տհասն ու դեգրադացվածը դու´ք եք, որ չեք հասկանում, որ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեքը միայն մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները չեն, իսկ վերջիններիս համար հատուկ մեթոդներով մշակված կրթություն է պետք, վերապատրաստված մասնագետներ։ Իրենց համար ցանկացած հաշմանդամ, թեկուզ մեկն ով անվասայլակով է տեղաշարժվում, չի տեսնում կամ չի լսում, տհաս է, դեբիլ է, կապ չունի մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի թե չունի։ Մարդ զարմանում է, թե սրանց մեջ էսքան ատելություն որտեղի՞ց, Հիտլերներ են մեծանում մեր երկրում։ Կապ չունի, դիմացինը նույնասեռական է, այլ կրոն է դավանում, կամ հաշմանդամություն ունի, իրենք չեն հանդուրժում էդ մարդկանց։ Մի կողմից ծիծաղելի են էս մեկնաբանությունները, բայց արա, լացելու բան ա։  Ո՞նց կարելի ա մի երկու տողում էսքան ատելություն ու վիրավորանք տեղավորել։ Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող ընկերներ էլ ունեմ, ովքեր շա՜տ ավելի գիտակից ու խելոք են, քան էս հիմարները։ 
> 
> Անահիտ Բախշյանը մի միջոցառման ժամանակ պատմում էր, որ երբ ուզում էր իր տնօրինած` հ. 27 դպրոցը ներառական դարձնել, ուսուցիչներն ասում էին, որ դեբիլներին դաս չեն տալու, իսկ ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին հանում, ուրիշ դպրոց էին տանում։ Հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեքի ծնողներն էլ վախենում ու ամաչում էին իրենց երեխեքին դպրոց բերել։
> Թվում ա, թե հիմա նման բաներ էլ չպիտի լինեն, բայց արի ու տես, մարդկանց ատելությունը չի նվազում։


Մեր մոտ էս զիբիլը երեխաների մեջ լցնում են տանից, հետո՝ դպրոցում, փողոցում, հեռուստատեսությունով, ինտերնետում, բանակում և այլն:
Իմ համար որ մտավոր հետամնացների ու հոգեկան հիվանդների հետ շփումն ավելի հաճելի ա, քան սենց ուրագների:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), Մուշու (08.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ռուբի, ես գրածի մասին արդեն գրեցի, որ շատ վատ ա գրել, նենց չի, որ իրա գրածը իմ համար փայլուն միտք ա, ես իրա գրածի ոչ թե լավ ու վատն եմ ասում, այլ՝ միտքը:
> Ըդամենը միտքը, որ այլ մեթոդներ են պետք կոնկրետ մտավոր թերություններ ունեցող երեխաների համար, մնացածը խոտակերի բառեր ու գաղափարներ են, էս ա իմ ասածը


*keyboard* ջան, ես քո ասածը հասկանում եմ։ Իսկապես հոգեկան կամ մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխաների համար պետք է լինի հատուկ կրթական ծրագիր։ Բայց որ դու ասում ես, որ էտ կնոջ ասածի միտքը հենց դա՝ հատուկ կրթական ծրագիրը, կներես, բայց ես համաձայն չեմ։ Որովհետև ըստ իրա մեկնաբանության իրա ասածի բուն էությունը հետևյալն է.

Այդպիսի խնդիր ունեցող մադիկ տհաս են՝



> Ստացվում է, որ առողջ երեխաները պիտի սպասեն մինչև հոգեկան խնդիր ունեցող երեխան մի բան հասկանա, եթե հասկանա... պիտի առողջ երեխային ճնշեն, որ նա դայակություն անի, հարմարվի տհասին, ավելի հրեշավոր բան չի կարելի պատկերացնել։ ....Խեղճ դաստիարակների հոգին դուրս է գալիս տհասների հետ դաս պարապելիս


Այպդիսի խնդիր ունեցողները խեղված են ու ՊԱԿԱՍ ՝ 



> ոչ մի երեխա մեղավոր չէ, որ որոշ քանակ խեղված է կամ մտավոր պակաս


Հով ջան, էս մարդու ասածը ընդամենը հետևյալն է՝ հեռու պահեք էտ տհաս պակասներին իմ նորմալ երեխայից։ 

Իրա ասածի էությունը այն չէ, որ նման երեխաների համար հատուկ կրթական ծրագիր է պետք, այլ այն է, որ նրանք տհաս ու պակաս են, ու իրանց պետք է առանձնացնել հասարակության առողջ խավից՝ հանձին իր առողջ ու խելացի երեխայի։

Իմ համար էս մտքի հետ համաձայնվելն անհնար է։
Նման երեխաների համար հատուկ կրթական համակարգ մշակելը՝ ընդունելի անհրաժեշտություն։

----------

Freeman (08.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քիչ առաջ ֆեյսբուքում ոմն-մեկի ստատուսի տակ ներառական կրթությունից էին խոսում։


Ֆեյսբուքում գրանցված չլինելը օգտակար է առողջությանը և նպաստում է հոգեկան հավասարակշռությանը:

Սենց տհասների ու պակասների գրածները չես կարդում: Առանց էտ էլ ամեն օր երեխեքիս դպրոց գնալուց աղթում եմ, որ հերթական տհաս ու պակաս դասատուն ռաստ չգա՝ անգարգետ, թերուս, ու բոլոր մեղքերիս էլ շովինիստ ու ռասիստ: Չնայած երկրորդը արպես կանոն առաջինի հետևանք ա:

----------

Freeman (08.07.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս Տեր-Նակալյանը սավոկ չէ՞, սովետի դրոշը ճպցրել ա պատին: Դեռ մի բան էլ բլոգնյուզից ա, էս ամեն ինչ ասում ա իր մասին:

----------

Մինա (08.07.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Էս Տեր-Նակալյանը սավոկ չէ՞, սովետի դրոշը ճպցրել ա պատին: Դեռ մի բան էլ բլոգնյուզից ա, էս ամեն ինչ ասում ա իր մասին:


Պլյուս մոլի անտի-գեյ ա։ Իրանից շատ հոմոֆոբ մեկ էլ էն փիղն ա։

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էս Տեր-Նակալյանը սավոկ չէ՞, սովետի դրոշը ճպցրել ա պատին: Դեռ մի բան էլ բլոգնյուզից ա, էս ամեն ինչ ասում ա իր մասին:





> Պլյուս մոլի անտի-գեյ ա։ Իրանից շատ հոմոֆոբ մեկ էլ էն փիղն ա։


Ինքն էսօր գնացել ա Աշոծյանի հետ ներառական կրթությունը քննարկելու։ Ինքը, որ հերիք չի մոլի անհանդուրժող ա, դեռ մի բան էլ ոլորտի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի։ Ասենք բլոգնյուզի խմբագրի ասածը տենց որոշի՞չ ա, հա՞։

Հա, ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, ներառական կրթության մասին օրենքը, ըստ որի բոլոր սովորական դպրոցներում կարող են նաև հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխեք սովորել (հիմա ներառական դպրոցները մի քանիսն են, իսկ սովորական դպրոցում կարող են հանգիստ մերժել անվասայլակով տեղաշարժվող երեխայի), գենդերային օրենքի պես են ընկալել։ Մտավոր խնդիրներ կամ սովորելու վրա անդրադարձող ունեցող երեխաներին բժիշկը քննում է, եթե ինքը կարող է սովորական կրթական ծրագրով սովորել, ուղեգրում է ներառական դպրոց, իսկ եթե չէ՝ հատուկ։ Հիմա բոլոր դպրոցները դառնում են ներառական, այսինքն՝ բոլորում էլ կարող են հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխաներ սովորել, եթե նրանք ըստ բժշկական զննման էնպիսին չեն, որ հատուկ դպրոց գնա, իսկ մարդկանց թվում ա, որ բոլոր մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխեքին բերելու են սովորական դպրոց ու ամեն դասարանում պարտադի՜ր հաշմանդամ երեխեք պիտի լինեն, դրա համար էլ վայնասուն են դնում։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ շատ կտփե՞ք, եթե համարձակվեմ ասել, որ անգամ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաները պետք ա սովորեն սովորական դասարաններում: Բացատրեմ: Նախ սկսենք էդ կնգա ապուշ ասածներից, թե մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները խանգարում են խելացի էրեխեքին: Հայաստանում շատ տարածված մտածելակերպ ա, թե՝ խելոքներին պետք ա օգնենք, որ բարձունքների հասնենք: Մեր կրթական համակարգը հիմնված ա հենց էդ խելոքների վրա, անգամ միջակները չեն ձգում, ուր մնաց՝ մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները, մինչդեռ իմ համեստ կարծիքով կրթությունը պետք ա ուղղված լինի բոլորին բավարարելու, հատկապես միջակներին, որովհետև իրանք թվով ամենամեծն են, խելացիներն ու մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները կոնտինուումի երկու ծայրերի բացառություններն են: Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա հենց փոքրուց երեխային սովորեցնելը, որ ինքը հասարակության մի մաս ա, ու իրա ունակությունները ոչ թե նրա համար են, որ ինքը բարձունքներ նվաճի, այլ օր օգնի նրանց, ովքեր իր նման չեն, օրինակ հենց թեկուզ ընկերություն անելով: Բայց իհարկե խնդիրներով էրեխեքը պիտի տարբեր ծրագրերով դասավանդվեն: Կասեք՝ ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր, երբ նրանք ընդհանուր մի դասարանում են: Եթե նման օրինակ տեսած չլինեի, օդում պիտի կրակեի: Բայց կարամ իմ Պրահայի դպրոցի օրինակը բերեմ: Էնտեղ կոնկրետ մաթեմը բոլորս անհատական ծրագրով էինք անցնում: Մի գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էինք մյուսի: Դասերի ժամանակ էլ դասատուն ոչ թե գրատախտակին բան էր բացատրում, այլ առանձին-առանձին հերթով բոլոր էրեխեքին կանչում, նայում ուր են հասել, նախորդ դասի վարժությունների սխալները քննարկում, եթե պետք էր լինում, նոր բան բացատրում, իսկ էդ ընթացքում մնացած բոլորն իրենց էդ դասի հանձնարարություններն էին լուծում:

Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա ստանալ մի հասարակություն, որտեղ բոլորը բոլորից են սովորում, ոչ թե ուսուցիչը սովորեցնում ա, աշակերտը՝ սովորում: Այսինքն՝ նույն ուսուցիչը պետք ա աշակերտներից սովորի, աշակերտներն էլ միմյանցից: Հիմա սրա հետ կապված մի դեպք պատմեմ: 

Մեր կողքը մի գերդաստան ա բնակվում: Իրանք հայտնի են իրանց մեղմ ասած մտավոր ոչ փայլուն կարողություններով: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը կոպիտ տերմին կլինի, բայց կարելի ա ասել, որ նորմայի կոնտինուումի ստորին մասերում էին: Էդ գերդաստանի աղջիկներից մեկն ինձնից մի դասարան ցածր էր: Մինչև դպրոց գնալն էլ մենք իրար հետ ընկերություն անում էինք, բակում խաղում էինք, իրար ծնունդների գնում ու մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելն էլ լավ մոտիկ էինք: Ասենք եթե մեկը չասեր, որ իրանք (կամ հենց թեկուզ իմ էդ ընկերուհին) մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեն, կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի (էս էլ քեզ դիսկրիմինացիայի օրինակ. դասատուներն ասում էին, թե՝ ինչ ես Ռիմուշի հետ ընկերություն անում): Ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ աղջիկը հաճախ մեր տուն էր գալիս ու մաթեմի տնայինները դեմ տալիս, որ անեմ: Չէի անում: Նստում, ժամերով բացատրում էի, թողնում, որ ինքը անի: Էնքան էի բացատրում, մինչև իրոք կարողանում էր: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց էի ուրախանում տենց ժամանակ: Հետո որ մեծացա, մտածեցի՝ ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեր ինքը դպրոցում, եթե դասախոսներն էլ նման վերաբերմունքի արժանացնեին: 

Բայց ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ մեր կողքի գերդաստանի կանայք մի շատ կարևոր հատկանիշ ունեին. իրանց ձեռքից ամեն ինչ գալիս էր, տները պլպլում էին, էփած ճաշերը գժանոց համով էին, կարուձևից իրանց նմանը չկար: Բաներ, որոնցից ես՝ ամենայն գերազանցիկս գոնե էդ տարիքում լրիվ զրո էի, հիմա էլ չեմ փայլում: Ու ասենք կարայի, չէ՞, Ռիմուշից դրանք սովորեի (մինչև դպրոց գնալը գոնե տիկնիկի շոր կարել սովորել եմ իրանից): Բայց հենց էդ դիսկրիմինացիան բերել էր նրան, որ տպավորություն էի ստացել, թե նրանից սովորելու բան չունեմ, թե մեջներիցս ես եմ: 

Ասածս ինչ ա. մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխան կարա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ ունենա, որոնցով կարա հասարակությանն օգուտ տա, կարա մեծանա ու ինչ-որ փոքր աշխատանք ունենա, իր վաստակածով ապրի, ոչ թե թոշակների հույսին մնա: Իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն ու համակարգն ուղղակի սպանում ա էս մարդկանց՝ հավերժ կախված դարձնելով մնացածներից:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Freeman (08.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Srtik (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ շատ կտփե՞ք, եթե համարձակվեմ ասել, որ անգամ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաները պետք ա սովորեն սովորական դասարաններում: Բացատրեմ: Նախ սկսենք էդ կնգա ապուշ ասածներից, թե մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները խանգարում են խելացի էրեխեքին: Հայաստանում շատ տարածված մտածելակերպ ա, թե՝ խելոքներին պետք ա օգնենք, որ բարձունքների հասնենք: Մեր կրթական համակարգը հիմնված ա հենց էդ խելոքների վրա, անգամ միջակները չեն ձգում, ուր մնաց՝ մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները, մինչդեռ իմ համեստ կարծիքով կրթությունը պետք ա ուղղված լինի բոլորին բավարարելու, հատկապես միջակներին, որովհետև իրանք թվով ամենամեծն են, խելացիներն ու մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները կոնտինուումի երկու ծայրերի բացառություններն են: Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա հենց փոքրուց երեխային սովորեցնելը, որ ինքը հասարակության մի մաս ա, ու իրա ունակությունները ոչ թե նրա համար են, որ ինքը բարձունքներ նվաճի, այլ օր օգնի նրանց, ովքեր իր նման չեն, օրինակ հենց թեկուզ ընկերություն անելով: Բայց իհարկե խնդիրներով էրեխեքը պիտի տարբեր ծրագրերով դասավանդվեն: Կասեք՝ ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր, երբ նրանք ընդհանուր մի դասարանում են: Եթե նման օրինակ տեսած չլինեի, օդում պիտի կրակեի: Բայց կարամ իմ Պրահայի դպրոցի օրինակը բերեմ: Էնտեղ կոնկրետ մաթեմը բոլորս անհատական ծրագրով էինք անցնում: Մի գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էինք մյուսի: Դասերի ժամանակ էլ դասատուն ոչ թե գրատախտակին բան էր բացատրում, այլ առանձին-առանձին հերթով բոլոր էրեխեքին կանչում, նայում ուր են հասել, նախորդ դասի վարժությունների սխալները քննարկում, եթե պետք էր լինում, նոր բան բացատրում, իսկ էդ ընթացքում մնացած բոլորն իրենց էդ դասի հանձնարարություններն էին լուծում:
> 
> Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա ստանալ մի հասարակություն, որտեղ բոլորը բոլորից են սովորում, ոչ թե ուսուցիչը սովորեցնում ա, աշակերտը՝ սովորում: Այսինքն՝ նույն ուսուցիչը պետք ա աշակերտներից սովորի, աշակերտներն էլ միմյանցից: Հիմա սրա հետ կապված մի դեպք պատմեմ: 
> 
> Մեր կողքը մի գերդաստան ա բնակվում: Իրանք հայտնի են իրանց մեղմ ասած մտավոր ոչ փայլուն կարողություններով: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը կոպիտ տերմին կլինի, բայց կարելի ա ասել, որ նորմայի կոնտինուումի ստորին մասերում էին: Էդ գերդաստանի աղջիկներից մեկն ինձնից մի դասարան ցածր էր: Մինչև դպրոց գնալն էլ մենք իրար հետ ընկերություն անում էինք, բակում խաղում էինք, իրար ծնունդների գնում ու մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելն էլ լավ մոտիկ էինք: Ասենք եթե մեկը չասեր, որ իրանք (կամ հենց թեկուզ իմ էդ ընկերուհին) մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեն, կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի (էս էլ քեզ դիսկրիմինացիայի օրինակ. դասատուներն ասում էին, թե՝ ինչ ես Ռիմուշի հետ ընկերություն անում): Ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ աղջիկը հաճախ մեր տուն էր գալիս ու մաթեմի տնայինները դեմ տալիս, որ անեմ: Չէի անում: Նստում, ժամերով բացատրում էի, թողնում, որ ինքը անի: Էնքան էի բացատրում, մինչև իրոք կարողանում էր: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց էի ուրախանում տենց ժամանակ: Հետո որ մեծացա, մտածեցի՝ ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեր ինքը դպրոցում, եթե դասախոսներն էլ նման վերաբերմունքի արժանացնեին: 
> 
> Բայց ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ մեր կողքի գերդաստանի կանայք մի շատ կարևոր հատկանիշ ունեին. իրանց ձեռքից ամեն ինչ գալիս էր, տները պլպլում էին, էփած ճաշերը գժանոց համով էին, կարուձևից իրանց նմանը չկար: Բաներ, որոնցից ես՝ ամենայն գերազանցիկս գոնե էդ տարիքում լրիվ զրո էի, հիմա էլ չեմ փայլում: Ու ասենք կարայի, չէ՞, Ռիմուշից դրանք սովորեի (մինչև դպրոց գնալը գոնե տիկնիկի շոր կարել սովորել եմ իրանից): Բայց հենց էդ դիսկրիմինացիան բերել էր նրան, որ տպավորություն էի ստացել, թե նրանից սովորելու բան չունեմ, թե մեջներիցս ես եմ: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա. մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխան կարա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ ունենա, որոնցով կարա հասարակությանն օգուտ տա, կարա մեծանա ու ինչ-որ փոքր աշխատանք ունենա, իր վաստակածով ապրի, ոչ թե թոշակների հույսին մնա: Իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն ու համակարգն ուղղակի սպանում ա էս մարդկանց՝ հավերժ կախված դարձնելով մնացածներից:


Ստորագրում եմ գրառմանդ տակ։ Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ստորագրում եմ գրառմանդ տակ։ Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։


Ասեմ ավելին։ Ուշադրություն դարձրու իմ գրառմանը։ Ես առանձին սովորելու մասին ոչ մի բան չեմ նշել։ Որովհետև ինչպես նշել ես կարծում եմ, որ իրենք պետք է մի դասարանում սովորեն։ Ուղղակի ես ինքս իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել դա պրատկիկայում, իսկ դու նմանատիպ բան տեսել ես։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Ասածս ինչ ա. մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխան կարա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ ունենա, որոնցով կարա հասարակությանն օգուտ տա, կարա մեծանա ու ինչ-որ փոքր աշխատանք ունենա, իր վաստակածով ապրի, ոչ թե թոշակների հույսին մնա: Իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն ու համակարգն ուղղակի սպանում ա էս մարդկանց՝ հավերժ կախված դարձնելով մնացածներից:


Լավ ես ասում, իսկ ի՞նչ մտքեր կան, ո՞նց կազմակերպենք «Նոր Հասարակություն»-ը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեմ ավելին։ Ուշադրություն դարձրու իմ գրառմանը։ Ես առանձին սովորելու մասին ոչ մի բան չեմ նշել։ Որովհետև ինչպես նշել ես կարծում եմ, որ իրենք պետք է մի դասարանում սովորեն։ Ուղղակի ես ինքս իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել դա պրատկիկայում, իսկ դու նմանատիպ բան տեսել ես։


Ժառ ջան, իմ գրառմամբ ընդհանուր միտմանն եմ պատասխանել, կոնկրետ քոնին կպնելու միտք չեմ ունեցել:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա պրակտիկային, ապա իմ բերած օրինակում մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող էրեխեք չկային (երևի էլի, կարող ա կային, ես չգիտեի), ուղղակի կային տարբեր մակարդակների էրեխեք, բայց կարծում եմ՝ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողների դեպքում էլ ա հնարավոր նույնը կիրառել: Ավելին ասեմ. Երևանի իմ դասարանում ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս յոթ-ութ աշակերտ կար մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող: Ի՞նչ էին անում դասատուները: Դեբիլ, այլանդակ, տհաս գոռալով ման էին գալիս, ու էդ էրեխեքը մի կերպ էին դասարանից դասարան քարշ գալիս: Բայց մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ եսիմ որ պահին եսիմ ինչ վեհ գաղափարներ էին ծնվել մեջս, ու որոշել էի, որ հերիք չի, որ ես գերազանցիկ եմ: Դասարանում գերազանցիկները պիտի շատանան, հարվածայիններն էլ հնարավորինս շատ լինեն: Ու չգիտեմ ոնց սկսել էի ընկերություն անել մեր «ծույլիկ» աղջիկներից մեկի հետ ու վիզ դրել իրան հարվածային սարքել: Նենց չի, որ դարձավ, բայց մի քանի առարկայից սկսեց «4»-եր ստանալ՝ հավերժ «2»-ների փոխարեն: Իմ զահլան էլ շատ չէր, էդ մի կիսամյակն էր մենակ: Ու ես մտածում եմ՝ էդ էրեխեքն ինչքան կշահեին, եթե իրանց վրա ոչ թե պիտակ կպցնեին, թե՝ դեբիլ ա, չի կարա, այլ իրանց հնարավորությունների մաքսիմումն օգտագործվեր: Այսինքն, ես կարծում եմ, որ դա հնարավոր ա: Բայց էդ հիմա եմ կարծում: Էն ժամանակ կարծում էի՝ իրանք խանգարում են իմ սովորելուն:

----------

Jarre (09.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ ես ասում, իսկ ի՞նչ մտքեր կան, ո՞նց կազմակերպենք «Նոր Հասարակություն»-ը:


Հայկ ջան, այ էդ հարցում ահավոր-ահավոր, անտանելի հոռետես եմ, որովհետև Հայաստանը լրիվ կործանված եմ համարվում ու հույս չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Արէա (08.07.2014), Մինա (11.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Հայկ ջան, այ էդ հարցում ահավոր-ահավոր, անտանելի հոռետես եմ, որովհետև Հայաստանը լրիվ կործանված եմ համարվում ու հույս չեմ տեսնում:


Ստեղ հոռետեսության խնդիր չէ, ամեն երկիր գտնվում ա այն վիճակում, որում պիտի գտնվի: Ասեմ, որ ուրիշ ձև ոչ էլ կարող էր լինել ու դա բոլոր երկրներին ա վերաբերվում իրենց լավ ու վատ կողմերի համար:
Բայց դու էլ ես Հայ ու քանի որ Հայերը քիչ են քեզանից էլ ավելի շատ բան ա կախված դառնում: Նենց որ մտածի այդ ուղղությամբ ազատ ժամանակ… է՜ն ամենապարապ ժամանակ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայկ ջան, այ էդ հարցում ահավոր-ահավոր, անտանելի հոռետես եմ, որովհետև Հայաստանը լրիվ կործանված եմ համարվում ու հույս չեմ տեսնում:


Իսկ ես մինչև հիմա կարծում էի, որ էս հարցում Հայաստանը աշխարհի բոլոր զարգացած երկրներին տվել անցել ա: Էլ որտե՞ղ կտեսնեք, որ մտավոր թերիները սենց բարձունքների հասած լինեն: Օրինակ, նորմալ երկրում Տարոն Մարգարյանի ունակություններով մեկը տարրական դպրոցից միջնակարգ դպրոց չէր կարա տեղափոխվեր: Իսկ մեր մոտ հերիք չի քաղաքապետ ա, մի հատ էլ գիտությունների թեկնածու ա:

----------

CactuSoul (08.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), Mephistopheles (08.07.2014), Rhayader (08.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Արէա (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (11.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Վիշապ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ հոռետեսության խնդիր չէ, ամեն երկիր գտնվում ա այն վիճակում, որում պիտի գտնվի: Ասեմ, որ ուրիշ ձև ոչ էլ կարող էր լինել ու դա բոլոր երկրներին ա վերաբերվում իրենց լավ ու վատ կողմերի համար:
> Բայց դու էլ ես Հայ ու քանի որ Հայերը քիչ են քեզանից էլ ավելի շատ բան ա կախված դառնում: Նենց որ մտածի այդ ուղղությամբ ազատ ժամանակ… է՜ն ամենապարապ ժամանակ:


Ես ազատ ժամանակ մտածել եմ ու հանգել եմ ավելի հոռետեսական եզրակացության - պրոբլեմը Հայաստանի մեջ չի, հենց հայերի մեջ ա: Մենք ինքնասիրահարված տգետ ժողովուրդ ենք: Քաքի մեջ լինելը մեր բնական վիճակն ա:

----------

ivy (08.07.2014), Jarre (09.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), Արէա (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.07.2014), Մինա (11.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Վիշապ (11.07.2014)

----------


## SSS

Մեր դասարանում ԴՑՊ -ով աղջիկ կար. համ հենաշարժականն էր վնասված, համ խոսակցականը ,մտավորն էլ մի քիչ  ու իր ամեն դաս պատասախնելը  դասարանում յուրաքանչյուրիս համար մի նոր ձեռք բերում էր ու մեզանից ոչ մեկի առաջընթացին չի խանգարել ասեմ ավելին նպաստելա մարդ տեսակի ձևավորմանը

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Jarre (09.07.2014), Ruby Rue (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Ես ազատ ժամանակ մտածել եմ ու հանգել եմ ավելի հոռետեսական եզրակացության - պրոբլեմը Հայաստանի մեջ չի, հենց հայերի մեջ ա: Մենք ինքնասիրահարված տգետ ժողովուրդ ենք: Քաքի մեջ լինելը մեր բնական վիճակն ա:


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա  :Hands Up:  

Իսկ հեյերը ովքե՞ր են: Մեկը ես, մյուսը դու…

----------


## insider

Էդ կնոջ ասածին չանրադառնամ, լեզուս չի պտտվում, որ մեկնաբանեմ: 
Մի բանն ա հետաքրքիր: Ինչ ա նշանակում մտավոր հետամնաց, հը՞ն: Ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդը ի ծնե կամ ձեռքբերովի այնպիսի հոգեկան հիվանդությամբ ա տառապում կամ թերզարգացած ուղեղ ունի, որ նրան թույլ չի տալիս ոչ միայն սովորել, այլ ընդհանրապես հասկանալ իր իսկ կատարած գործողությունները կամ ղեկավարել դրանք, իհարկե նման երեխաների համար ոչ թե հատուկ ծրագիր այլ հատուկ կրթօջախներ են անհրաժեշտ: Իսկ եթե մարդը ֆիզիակակն որևէ արատի կամ խրոնիկ ծուլության կամ ինչ ինչ մտավոր խնդիրների պատճառով լավ չի կարողանում սովորել, ուշ ա ընկալում, շատ ա դժվարանում և այլն` ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: 
Չեմ ընդունում, որ ասում եք մտավոր հետամնաց: Այդ մարդիկ մտավոր հետամնաց չեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ կնոջ ասածին չանրադառնամ, լեզուս չի պտտվում, որ մեկնաբանեմ: 
> Մի բանն ա հետաքրքիր: Ինչ ա նշանակում մտավոր հետամնաց, հը՞ն: Ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդը ի ծնե կամ ձեռքբերովի այնպիսի հոգեկան հիվանդությամբ ա տառապում կամ թերզարգացած ուղեղ ունի, որ նրան թույլ չի տալիս ոչ միայն սովորել, այլ ընդհանրապես հասկանալ իր իսկ կատարած գործողությունները կամ ղեկավարել դրանք, իհարկե նման երեխաների համար ոչ թե հատուկ ծրագիր այլ հատուկ կրթօջախներ են անհրաժեշտ: Իսկ եթե մարդը ֆիզիակակն որևէ արատի կամ խրոնիկ ծուլության կամ ինչ ինչ մտավոր խնդիրների պատճառով լավ չի կարողանում սովորել, ուշ ա ընկալում, շատ ա դժվարանում և այլն` ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: 
> Չեմ ընդունում, որ ասում եք մտավոր հետամնաց: Այդ մարդիկ մտավոր հետամնաց չեն:


Ինսայդեր ջան, եթե ասում ենք մտավոր հետամնաց, ուրեմն մտավոր հետամնացը նկատի ունենք, ոչ թե միջին վիճակագրականից ցածր մտավոր ունակությունները: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը դիագնոզ ա ու համապատասխան մոտեցում ա պահանջում: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ, որ նման երեխաները հատուկ կրթօջախներ ուղարկվեն:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Jarre (09.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... իհարկե նման երեխաների համար ոչ թե հատուկ ծրագիր այլ հատուկ կրթօջախներ են անհրաժեշտ: ...


Բախտ եմ ունեցել երկու տարբեր երկրներում, մեկը մեկից ու Հայաստանից բեթար, հայտնվել նման հատուկ կրթօջախներում: Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ամեն մուտքից հետո երկու ամիս դեղերով եմ քնել: Ավելի լավ էր էտ երեխեքին մեչետեներով մորթած լինեին, քան դատապարտեին էտ աներևակայելի տառապանքներին: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, insider հոպար, երեխաներին ցանկացած «հատուկ» օջախ ուղարկելը, կլինի կրթօջախ, ճռթօջախ, թե ազգային հայրենասիրական օջախ, անընդունելի ա: Ցանկացած հատուկ օբյեկտում նմանատիկ երեխաներին կենտրոնացնելը նշանակում ա ինստիտուցիոնալացում, հետևապես՝ հասարակությունից մեկուսացում: Մեկուսացված երեխան, որին տալիս ես ինչ-որ անհասկանալի դատիարակների ձեռքը, որոնք իրենք դաստիարակության կարիք ունեն, էտ երեխաներին դարձնում ա սարսափելի խոցելի: Էտ երեխեքը, որպես կանոն շատ արագ ու հեշտ դառնում են ամեն տեսակի ծաղրի առարկա: Ծաղրողներ հաճախ իրենք էլ չեն գիտակցում, որ ծաղրում են էտ երեխեքին, քանի որ չունեն համապատասխան մասնագիտական պատրաստվածություն:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Jarre (09.07.2014), Մինա (11.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ, հատուկ կրթօջախներին դեմ եմ նաև դրանց «դրական» իմաստով, այսինքն՝ երբ խելացի էրեխեքին են հավաքում մի տեղում: Կարծում եմ՝ գոնե մինչև ավագ դպրոց երեխաները պետք ա հնարավորինս բազմազան շրջապատում սովորեն:

----------

Jarre (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բյուր, ասածներիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, երբ ասում էի հատուկ կրթական ծրագիր է պետք մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխեքի համար, նկատի չունեի, որ իրենց պետք է այլ դպրոցներ տանել. ուղղակի պետք են նորմալ մանկավարժներ, ովքեր ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ էդ երեխաները սովորեն իրենց ուժերի ներածին չափով, ոչ թե գրատախտակ կմաշեն` ով հասկացավ, խելացի է, ով չէ` տհաս սկզբունքով: Ուղղակի էսօրվա դրությամբ, սովորական դպրոցի շարքային ուսուցիչը ոչ միայն չի նպաստի, որ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխան սովորի, զարգանա, այլ ընդհակառակը:

Մենք դասարանում մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող մի աղջիկ ունեինք: Ինքը միշտ նստում էր շարքի ամենավերջում, դասերին չէր մասնակցում, երբեք որևէ ուսուցիչ չէր հիշում նրա գոյության մասին: Երբ նոր ուսուցիչ պետք է դաս տար, իրեն զգուշացնում էին, որ Հասմիկին դաս չհարցնի: Մի անգամ էլ եկեղեցու պատմության, ում չէին զգուշացրել, դաս հարցրեց իրեն ու երբ ինքը չկարողացավ պատասխանել, սկսեց դասարանով մեկ գոռալ, որ դեբիլ է ու տհաս: Նենց էի տխրում էդ աղջկա համար, երբեք որևէ դասատու չէր փորձում իրեն օգնել, որ սովորի, ուղղակի անտեսում էին իրեն ու երեքներ շարում: Ութ տարի սովորեցի հետը, բայց էդպես էլ ձայնը չէի լսել:
Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե դասատուները փորձեին իրեն օգնել, այլ ոչ թե անտեսեին, ինքը կաշխատեր, ահագին բան կսովորեր:

Նախ պետք ա մի հատ դասատուներին կրթել, եթե իհարկե բան կհասկանան: Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների իրավունքների տեսանկյունից էլ նայելով, պետք չէ, որ նրանց էդպիսի ուսուցիչներ դաս տան, ում ձեռքին ոչ միայն էդ երեխեքը չեն սովորում, այլ ավելի են կոմպլեքսավորվում ու մեկուսանում: Էսպես արտահայտվող կինն էլ էր մանկավարժ. պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե ինքը ոնց կվերաբերեր մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող աշակերտին:

Ես մի ՀԿ-ում լրագրության ու մեդիա դասերի էի գնում ու մեզ հետ տարբեր տեսակի հաշմանդամություն ունեցող երեխաներ էլ էին գալիս. սկսած հենաշարժողական, վերջացրած մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողներով: Մտավոր թերզարգացած երեխեքի մեջ նենց հավես ու հետաքրքրիր դեմքեր կային. մեկը փայտի վրա սիրուն քանդակում էր, մյուսը` լողի չեմպիոն էր, ոմանք էլ թատրոնում էին խաղում: Իրենք պատմում էին, որ դպրոցում իրենց և՛ դասատուներն են նեղացնում, և՛ երեխեքը: Մեր հետ շփվելով, էդ կես տարվա ընթացքում իրենք ահագին բացվել էին, ավելի մարդամոտ դարձել: Մի անգամ Հակոբը, ով մտավոր խնդիրներ ուներ, մեզ իր ծնունդին հրավիրեց: Երբ բոլորով գնացինք, իրա մաման ուրախությունից լաց էր լինում, ասում էր, որ չենք պատկերացնի, թե ինչ մեծ բան է իր համար, որ իր տղան ընկերներ ունի, ուրախանում էր, որ ինքն ահագին դեպի լավն է փոխվել էդ շփման ընթացքում:

Ես իրենցից շատ բան եմ սովորել, ու ոչ միայն դեմ չէի լինի, այլև կուզենայի, որ իմ երեխան հաշմանդամություն ունեցողների հետ, այդ թվում` նաև մտավոր, նույն դասարանում սովորեր ու կուզեի, որ էս անտակտ ու հիմար ուսուցիչների փոխարեն լավ մասնագետներ լինեին: Բայց արի ու տես, որ լիքը ծնողներ իրենց երեխաներին հանում են էն դասարաններից, որտեղ հաշմանդամ երեխաներ կան` նույն էս կնոջ տրամաբանությամբ: Հիմա ո՞վ ա տհասը. երեխան, ով մտավոր խնդիրներ ունի, բայց անհրաժեշտ կրթական միջավայրում կարող է սովորել, թե՞ այն ծնողը ով վախենում է, որ իր երեխան կդեգրադանա նրանց հետ շփվելով:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ շատ կտփե՞ք, եթե համարձակվեմ ասել, որ անգամ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաները պետք ա սովորեն սովորական դասարաններում: Բացատրեմ: Նախ սկսենք էդ կնգա ապուշ ասածներից, թե մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները խանգարում են խելացի էրեխեքին: Հայաստանում շատ տարածված մտածելակերպ ա, թե՝ խելոքներին պետք ա օգնենք, որ բարձունքների հասնենք: Մեր կրթական համակարգը հիմնված ա հենց էդ խելոքների վրա, անգամ միջակները չեն ձգում, ուր մնաց՝ մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները, մինչդեռ իմ համեստ կարծիքով կրթությունը պետք ա ուղղված լինի բոլորին բավարարելու, հատկապես միջակներին, որովհետև իրանք թվով ամենամեծն են, խելացիներն ու մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները կոնտինուումի երկու ծայրերի բացառություններն են: Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա հենց փոքրուց երեխային սովորեցնելը, որ ինքը հասարակության մի մաս ա, ու իրա ունակությունները ոչ թե նրա համար են, որ ինքը բարձունքներ նվաճի, այլ օր օգնի նրանց, ովքեր իր նման չեն, օրինակ հենց թեկուզ ընկերություն անելով: Բայց իհարկե խնդիրներով էրեխեքը պիտի տարբեր ծրագրերով դասավանդվեն: Կասեք՝ ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր, երբ նրանք ընդհանուր մի դասարանում են: Եթե նման օրինակ տեսած չլինեի, օդում պիտի կրակեի: Բայց կարամ իմ Պրահայի դպրոցի օրինակը բերեմ: Էնտեղ կոնկրետ մաթեմը բոլորս անհատական ծրագրով էինք անցնում: Մի գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էինք մյուսի: Դասերի ժամանակ էլ դասատուն ոչ թե գրատախտակին բան էր բացատրում, այլ առանձին-առանձին հերթով բոլոր էրեխեքին կանչում, նայում ուր են հասել, նախորդ դասի վարժությունների սխալները քննարկում, եթե պետք էր լինում, նոր բան բացատրում, իսկ էդ ընթացքում մնացած բոլորն իրենց էդ դասի հանձնարարություններն էին լուծում:
> 
> Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա ստանալ մի հասարակություն, որտեղ բոլորը բոլորից են սովորում, ոչ թե ուսուցիչը սովորեցնում ա, աշակերտը՝ սովորում: Այսինքն՝ նույն ուսուցիչը պետք ա աշակերտներից սովորի, աշակերտներն էլ միմյանցից: Հիմա սրա հետ կապված մի դեպք պատմեմ: 
> 
> Մեր կողքը մի գերդաստան ա բնակվում: Իրանք հայտնի են իրանց մեղմ ասած մտավոր ոչ փայլուն կարողություններով: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը կոպիտ տերմին կլինի, բայց կարելի ա ասել, որ նորմայի կոնտինուումի ստորին մասերում էին: Էդ գերդաստանի աղջիկներից մեկն ինձնից մի դասարան ցածր էր: Մինչև դպրոց գնալն էլ մենք իրար հետ ընկերություն անում էինք, բակում խաղում էինք, իրար ծնունդների գնում ու մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելն էլ լավ մոտիկ էինք: Ասենք եթե մեկը չասեր, որ իրանք (կամ հենց թեկուզ իմ էդ ընկերուհին) մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեն, կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի (էս էլ քեզ դիսկրիմինացիայի օրինակ. դասատուներն ասում էին, թե՝ ինչ ես Ռիմուշի հետ ընկերություն անում): Ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ աղջիկը հաճախ մեր տուն էր գալիս ու մաթեմի տնայինները դեմ տալիս, որ անեմ: Չէի անում: Նստում, ժամերով բացատրում էի, թողնում, որ ինքը անի: Էնքան էի բացատրում, մինչև իրոք կարողանում էր: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց էի ուրախանում տենց ժամանակ: Հետո որ մեծացա, մտածեցի՝ ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեր ինքը դպրոցում, եթե դասախոսներն էլ նման վերաբերմունքի արժանացնեին: 
> 
> Բայց ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ մեր կողքի գերդաստանի կանայք մի շատ կարևոր հատկանիշ ունեին. իրանց ձեռքից ամեն ինչ գալիս էր, տները պլպլում էին, էփած ճաշերը գժանոց համով էին, կարուձևից իրանց նմանը չկար: Բաներ, որոնցից ես՝ ամենայն գերազանցիկս գոնե էդ տարիքում լրիվ զրո էի, հիմա էլ չեմ փայլում: Ու ասենք կարայի, չէ՞, Ռիմուշից դրանք սովորեի (մինչև դպրոց գնալը գոնե տիկնիկի շոր կարել սովորել եմ իրանից): Բայց հենց էդ դիսկրիմինացիան բերել էր նրան, որ տպավորություն էի ստացել, թե նրանից սովորելու բան չունեմ, թե մեջներիցս ես եմ: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա. մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխան կարա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ ունենա, որոնցով կարա հասարակությանն օգուտ տա, կարա մեծանա ու ինչ-որ փոքր աշխատանք ունենա, իր վաստակածով ապրի, ոչ թե թոշակների հույսին մնա: Իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն ու համակարգն ուղղակի սպանում ա էս մարդկանց՝ հավերժ կախված դարձնելով մնացածներից:


Էստեղից (ավելի աաջը չեմ կարդացել :Smile:  ) մինչև առայժմ վերջին գրառմանդ համար, Բյուր ջան, կոշիկներով մտար աչքս: :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբի ջան, իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ պետք ա դասատուներին կրթել: Բնական ա, ծրագրերը փոխելն ու մշակելը քիչ ա, մի հատ էլ պետք ա դասատուներին փոխել ու մշակել:

Ծնողների հարցն ավելի հեշտ լուծվող ա: Եթե դասատուներն ու տնօրենները համապատասխան պատրաստվածություն ունեն, կարան շատ հեշտ բացատրեն ծնողին, որ քո երեխայի համար լավ ա, որ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող էրեխեք են հետը սովորում: Ավելին՝ եթե խնդիրը համակարգային լուծում ստանա, ծնողն ինչքան ուզում ա, թող իրա էրեխուն հանի, ուրիշ դպրոց տանի. էնտեղ էլ հաստատ կլինեն հաշմանդամություն ունեցող էրեխեք:

----------


## insider

> Բախտ եմ ունեցել երկու տարբեր երկրներում, մեկը մեկից ու Հայաստանից բեթար, հայտնվել նման հատուկ կրթօջախներում: Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ամեն մուտքից հետո երկու ամիս դեղերով եմ քնել: Ավելի լավ էր էտ երեխեքին մեչետեներով մորթած լինեին, քան դատապարտեին էտ աներևակայելի տառապանքներին: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, insider հոպար, երեխաներին ցանկացած «հատուկ» օջախ ուղարկելը, կլինի կրթօջախ, ճռթօջախ, թե ազգային հայրենասիրական օջախ, անընդունելի ա: Ցանկացած հատուկ օբյեկտում նմանատիկ երեխաներին կենտրոնացնելը նշանակում ա ինստիտուցիոնալացում, հետևապես՝ հասարակությունից մեկուսացում: Մեկուսացված երեխան, որին տալիս ես ինչ-որ անհասկանալի դատիարակների ձեռքը, որոնք իրենք դաստիարակության կարիք ունեն, էտ երեխաներին դարձնում ա սարսափելի խոցելի: Էտ երեխեքը, որպես կանոն շատ արագ ու հեշտ դառնում են ամեն տեսակի ծաղրի առարկա: Ծաղրողներ հաճախ իրենք էլ չեն գիտակցում, որ ծաղրում են էտ երեխեքին, քանի որ չունեն համապատասխան մասնագիտական պատրաստվածություն:


Տրիբուն ձյա համաձայն եմ, լրիվ: Ես էլ եմ տեսել սեփական աչքերով ու ոչ մի անգամ: Խոսքս ոչ թե Հայաստանի վայ ինտերնատների մասին ա, որ ոնց որ մեկուսարան լինեն, այլ  որպես դպրոց` սովորելու տեղ, որ գնան ու գան էդ մարդիկ, որ այնտեղ լինեն հատուկ պատրաստված մասնագետներ, հատուկ ուսուցման ծրագիր ... որ ավելի հեշտ լինի երեխաների համար էդ ամեն ինչը մարսելը: 




> Ինսայդեր ջան, եթե ասում ենք մտավոր հետամնաց, ուրեմն մտավոր հետամնացը նկատի ունենք, ոչ թե միջին վիճակագրականից ցածր մտավոր ունակությունները: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը դիագնոզ ա ու համապատասխան մոտեցում ա պահանջում: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ, որ նման երեխաները հատուկ կրթօջախներ ուղարկվեն:


Բյուր ջան, չեմ կարող վիճել, թե որն ա մտավոր հետամնացը /դիագնոզով/, բայց եթե երեխան, թեկուզ դժվարությամբ, բայց ի վիճակի ա նորմալ դպրոցում բոլորի կողքին ուսանել ու ուսանում ա ... Անձամբ ճանաչում ու շփվում եմ նման մի մարդու հետ, չգիտեմ ինչ դիագնոզ ա իրանը, հաստատ մի վատ բան կլինի, երբեք չեմ հարցրել, բայց նաև, թեկուզ մտքում, երբեք նրան մտավոր հետամնաց չեմ ասել: Եսիմ: Երևի էդ հետամնաց բառն ա մեջս ամեն ինչ խառնում իրար:

----------

Smokie (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, չեմ կարող վիճել, թե որն ա մտավոր հետամնացը /դիագնոզով/, բայց եթե երեխան, թեկուզ դժվարությամբ, բայց ի վիճակի ա նորմալ դպրոցում բոլորի կողքին ուսանել ու ուսանում ա ... Անձամբ ճանաչում ու շփվում եմ նման մի մարդու հետ, չգիտեմ ինչ դիագնոզ ա իրանը, հաստատ մի վատ բան կլինի, երբեք չեմ հարցրել, բայց նաև, թեկուզ մտքում, երբեք նրան մտավոր հետամնաց չեմ ասել: Եսիմ: Երևի էդ հետամնաց բառն ա մեջս ամեն ինչ խառնում իրար:


Եթե երեխան, անկախ նրանից մտավոր հետամնաց ա, թե ոչ, դպրոցում սովորելու դժվարություններ ունի, խնդիրը ոչ թե երեխայի,  այլ կրթական համակարգի մեջ ա, ու պետք ա ծրագիրը նենց լինի, որ հնարավորինս ընդգրկի բոլոր երեխաներին: Իհարկե, կան մտավոր հետամնացության ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ, երբ երեխան խիստ հակասոցիալական վարք ա ցուցաբերում, խոսքը չի զարգանում, տակը չիշիկ ա անում, ու իրանց ներկայությունը դասերին իրոք կարա խնդիր լինի, բայց դա նորից համակարգային խնդիր ա. պետք ա լուծում մտածել իրանց էլ ընդգրկելու մասին:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա դպրոցում «դժվարությամբ սովորելուն», ապա հայկական (Սովետից ժառանգություն մնացած) կրթական համակարգի ահավոր լուրջ բացերից ա դա, որ դպրոցում դժվարությամբ չի սովորում մենակ աշակերտների 5%-ը, որոնք ներքին մոտիվացիա ունեն սովորելու ու բարդ բանը կարան իրանց ստիպեն, հազար անգամ կարդան, միջինից շատ բարձր մտավոր ունակություններ ունեն: Մնացած բոլոր աշակերտներն էս կամ էն աստիճանի դժվարություն ունենում են: Ու ցանկացած երեխա էլ ի վիճակի կլինի նորմալ դպրոցում ուսանել, եթե հարցը ճիշտ դրվի: Եթե մենք ուզում ենք հասարակության մեջ ներառել իրանց, ուրեմն պետք ա մեր առաջ խնդիր դնենք ու լուծումներ փնտրենք, եթե ի վիճակի չի «նորմալ» դպրոցում ուսանել, ուրեմն ավելի «նորմալացնենք» դպրոցը: Մեկուսացնելը, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ դրախտավայրում ա դա արվում, շատ հեշտ ու ալարկոտ լուծում ա:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... Մի անգամ Հակոբը, ով մտավոր խնդիրներ ուներ, մեզ իր ծնունդին հրավիրեց: Երբ բոլորով գնացինք, իրա մաման ուրախությունից լաց էր լինում, ասում էր, որ չենք պատկերացնի, թե ինչ մեծ բան է իր համար, որ իր տղան ընկերներ ունի, ուրախանում էր, որ ինքն ահագին դեպի լավն է փոխվել էդ շփման ընթացքում:
> ...


Այստեղից եզրահանգում - մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին պետք չի հատուկ կրթություն կամ հատուկ դաստիարակություն, կարող ա ընդհանրապես պետք չի կրթություն՝ իրա ուղղակի 2+2=4 իմաստով: Իրանց պետք ա, որ իրանք լիարժեք ինտեգրված լինեն հասարակության մեջ, որ շրջապատ ունենան, ընկերներ ունենան, շփվեն մարդկանց հետ ու իրանց վերաբերվեն այնպես ինչպես ուրիշներին: Դրա համար էլ, մի անգամ էլ իմ կողմից ստորագրում եմ Բյուրի գրածների տակ: Հատուկ կարիքներով երեխաները պիտի գնան նույն դպրոցները ինչ մնացած երեխաները, էտ համ իրանց ա լավ, համ էլ մյուս երեխաներին, որոնք սովորում են լինել ավելի մարդկային ու հանդուրժող, ու հասկանում են, որ հատուկ կարիքներ ունեցող երեխա չի նշանակում մարգինալացված ու մեկուսացված երեխա, նշանակում ա ուղղակի հատուկ կարիքներ ունեցող երեխա:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Mephistopheles (08.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա համաձայն եմ, լրիվ: Ես էլ եմ տեսել սեփական աչքերով ու ոչ մի անգամ: Խոսքս ոչ թե Հայաստանի վայ ինտերնատների մասին ա, որ ոնց որ մեկուսարան լինեն, այլ  որպես դպրոց` սովորելու տեղ, որ գնան ու գան էդ մարդիկ, որ այնտեղ լինեն հատուկ պատրաստված մասնագետներ, հատուկ ուսուցման ծրագիր ... որ ավելի հեշտ լինի երեխաների համար էդ ամեն ինչը մարսելը:


Չէ եղբայր, հենց էտ ա որ չի կարելի: Նույն պրոբլեմներով երեխեքին դու հավաքում ես իրար գլխի մի տեղ, որը ուզես թե չուզես դառնում ա գետո - հենց սա էլ նշանակում ա հասարակությունից մեկուսացում ու մարգինալացում: Կրկնեմ ընկեր, խնդիրը նրանում չի, որ էտ երեխեքը պարտադիր պիտի մաթեմատիկա կամ աշխարհագրություն սովորեն ինչ-որ կերպ, հատուկ մեթոդով կամ առանց դրա: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ էտ երեխեքը պիտի հասարակության ինտեգրալ մասը լինեն: 

Էտ, ստեղ մի քանի անգամ կրկնված inclusive education ասվածը կատակ բան չի: Նորմալ երկրները մի քանի տասնամյակում են եկել էտ եզրակացության, որ համանման խնդիրենրով երեխեքին իրար գլխի մի տեղ հավաքելով խնդիրը ավելի ա խորանում ու սրվում: Էտ երեխեքը տեսնում են միայն իրանց նման կամ իրանցից քիչ տարբերվող երեխեքի, իրանք սկսում են արագ հասկանալ, որ իրանք նորմայից դուրս են ու իրանց արհեստականորեն առանձնացրել են մնացածից: Իրանք, առանց որևէ մեկի օգնության սկսում են արագ կտրվել հասարակությունից, ինքնա-մարգինալացվում են, դառնում են խնդիր իրանք իրանց ու մոտ հարազատների համար:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), Mephistopheles (08.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> Եթե երեխան, անկախ նրանից մտավոր հետամնաց ա, թե ոչ, դպրոցում սովորելու դժվարություններ ունի, խնդիրը ոչ թե երեխայի,  այլ կրթական համակարգի մեջ ա, ու պետք ա ծրագիրը նենց լինի, որ հնարավորինս ընդգրկի բոլոր երեխաներին: Իհարկե, կան մտավոր հետամնացության ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ, երբ երեխան խիստ հակասոցիալական վարք ա ցուցաբերում, խոսքը չի զարգանում, տակը չիշիկ ա անում, ու իրանց ներկայությունը դասերին իրոք կարա խնդիր լինի, բայց դա նորից համակարգային խնդիր ա. պետք ա լուծում մտածել իրանց էլ ընդգրկելու մասին:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա դպրոցում «դժվարությամբ սովորելուն», ապա հայկական (Սովետից ժառանգություն մնացած) կրթական համակարգի ահավոր լուրջ բացերից ա դա, որ դպրոցում դժվարությամբ չի սովորում մենակ աշակերտների 5%-ը, որոնք ներքին մոտիվացիա ունեն սովորելու ու բարդ բանը կարան իրանց ստիպեն, հազար անգամ կարդան, միջինից շատ բարձր մտավոր ունակություններ ունեն: Մնացած բոլոր աշակերտներն էս կամ էն աստիճանի դժվարություն ունենում են: Ու ցանկացած երեխա էլ ի վիճակի կլինի նորմալ դպրոցում ուսանել, եթե հարցը ճիշտ դրվի: Եթե մենք ուզում ենք հասարակության մեջ ներառել իրանց, ուրեմն պետք ա մեր առաջ խնդիր դնենք ու լուծումներ փնտրենք, եթե ի վիճակի չի «նորմալ» դպրոցում ուսանել, ուրեմն ավելի «նորմալացնենք» դպրոցը: Մեկուսացնելը, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ դրախտավայրում ա դա արվում, շատ հեշտ ու ալարկոտ լուծում ա:


Ըհն, աբրիս, բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Իմ մյուս ասածը, որ Տրիբուն ձյան ցիտել ա, հենց ծայրահեղ դեպքերին և հոգեկան ծանր հիվանդությամբ տառապող երեխաներին ա վերաբերվում, ոչ թե հաշմանդամ կամ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաներին: Մի հատ էլ օրինակ բերեմ: Մեր նախկին հարևանի երեխան չգիտեմ ինչ հոգեկան խանգարում ուներ, որ եկավ դպրոցի ժամանակ, ծնողները ծանրութեթև արեցին ու ի վերջո չտարան դպրոց, որովհետև էդ անտեր հիվանդության պատճառով նույնիսկ չեր կարողանում նորմալ խոսել: Հասարակ բաներ ուղղակի ի վիճակի չէր ընկալել ... մեկ մեկ էլ շատ ագրեսիվ էր դառնում: Չնայած հայաթում, բոլորին հավասար, իրեն համար խաղում էր ... ոչ մի բանից էլ չէին զրկում էդ երեխուն:

----------


## insider

> Չէ եղբայր, հենց էտ ա որ չի կարելի: Նույն պրոբլեմներով երեխեքին դու հավաքում ես իրար գլխի մի տեղ, որը ուզես թե չուզես դառնում ա գետո - հենց սա էլ նշանակում ա հասարակությունից մեկուսացում ու մարգինալացում: Կրկնեմ ընկեր, խնդիրը նրանում չի, որ էտ երեխեքը պարտադիր պիտի մաթեմատիկա կամ աշխարհագրություն սովորեն ինչ-որ կերպ, հատուկ մեթոդով կամ առանց դրա: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ էտ երեխեքը պիտի հասարակության ինտեգրալ մասը լինեն: 
> 
> Էտ, ստեղ մի քանի անգամ կրկնված inclusive education ասվածը կատակ բան չի: Նորմալ երկրները մի քանի տասնամյակում են եկել էտ եզրակացության, որ համանման խնդիրենրով երեխեքին իրար գլխի մի տեղ հավաքելով խնդիրը ավելի ա խորանում ու սրվում: Էտ երեխեքը տեսնում են միայն իրանց նման կամ իրանցից քիչ տարբերվող երեխեքի, իրանք սկսում են արագ հասկանալ, որ իրանք նորմայից դուրս են ու իրանց արհեստականորեն առանձնացրել են մնացածից: Իրանք, առանց որևէ մեկի օգնության սկսում են արագ կտրվել հասարակությունից, ինքնա-մարգինալացվում են, դառնում են խնդիր իրանք իրանց ու մոտ հարազատների համար:


Տրիբուն ձյա, Հայաստանում էդ երեխեքի մեծ մասին իրանց սեփական ծնողներն էն մեկուսացնում ու տանում ինտերնատ, ոչ թե օրենքով են դնում մեկուսացնում: Այսինքն ծնողը չի պահում նման երեխուն, ինքն իրանից ա առաջինը մեկուսացնում, ուր թե մնաց դպրոց տա ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհն, աբրիս, բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Իմ մյուս ասածը, որ Տրիբուն ձյան ցիտել ա, հենց ծայրահեղ դեպքերին և հոգեկան ծանր հիվանդությամբ տառապող երեխաներին ա վերաբերվում, ոչ թե հաշմանդամ կամ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաներին: Մի հատ էլ օրինակ բերեմ: Մեր նախկին հարևանի երեխան չգիտեմ ինչ հոգեկան խանգարում ուներ, որ եկավ դպրոցի ժամանակ, ծնողները ծանրութեթև արեցին ու ի վերջո չտարան դպրոց, որովհետև էդ անտեր հիվանդության պատճառով նույնիսկ չեր կարողանում նորմալ խոսել: Հասարակ բաներ ուղղակի ի վիճակի չէր ընկալել ... մեկ մեկ էլ շատ ագրեսիվ էր դառնում: Չնայած հայաթում, բոլորին հավասար, իրեն համար խաղում էր ... ոչ մի բանից էլ չէին զրկում էդ երեխուն:


Ինսայդեր, ստեղ հարց ա՝ ո՞րն ա էդ «ծայրահեղ» դեպքը: Իմ նկարագրա՞ծը, որ չի կարողանում չիշիկ պահի, խոսի, վարքը հակասոցիալական ա, թե՞ Դաունի համախտանիշով երեխան (երկուսն էլ մտավոր հետամնաց են): 

Իսկ քո բերած օրինակի դեպքում, երբ ծանրութեթև էին անում... ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ինչու՞ չէր կարողանում նորմալ խոսել: Հակառակը, հենց էդ պատճառով պետք ա տանեին դպրոց, որ խոսքը զարգանար: Խոսքի նորմալ չզարգանալու պատճառը ոչ միայն մտավոր հետամնացությունը կարա լինի, այլև էդ խոսքն ուղղակի չօգտագործելը: Ու շատ տխուր ա, որ ծնողներն իրենց երեխայի համար էդպիսի բան են որոշել:

----------


## insider

> Ինսայդեր, ստեղ հարց ա՝ ո՞րն ա էդ «ծայրահեղ» դեպքը: Իմ նկարագրա՞ծը, որ չի կարողանում չիշիկ պահի, խոսի, վարքը հակասոցիալական ա, թե՞ Դաունի համախտանիշով երեխան (երկուսն էլ մտավոր հետամնաց են): 
> 
> Իսկ քո բերած օրինակի դեպքում, երբ ծանրութեթև էին անում... ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ինչու՞ չէր կարողանում նորմալ խոսել: Հակառակը, հենց էդ պատճառով պետք ա տանեին դպրոց, որ խոսքը զարգանար: Խոսքի նորմալ չզարգանալու պատճառը ոչ միայն մտավոր հետամնացությունը կարա լինի, այլև էդ խոսքն ուղղակի չօգտագործելը: Ու շատ տխուր ա, որ ծնողներն իրենց երեխայի համար էդպիսի բան են որոշել:


Բյուր ջան, էդ հենց դուք` մասնագետներդ կասեք, որոնք են ծանր դեպքերը: Քո էլ, Տրիբուն ձյաի էլ ասածը ընդունում եմ, էդ inclusive education շատ լավ հասկանում եմ ինչ ա: Բայց նաև չես ժխտում չէ՞, որ կան նման հիվանդություններ և որ նման հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդը ոչ թե inclusive education-ի, այլ նաև ուղղակի, խնամքի ու հոգատարության կարիք ունի: Որ մեր երկրում նման շատ երեխաների ոչ թե կրթությամբ ու խնամքով ուզում են զբաղվեն ծնողները, բայց դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն, այլ հենց իրենք են առաջինը հրաժարվում նման երեխաներից ու հանձնում պետության խնամքին ու ասում դե պահի: Սա էլ պակաս կարևոր հարց չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ հենց դուք` մասնագետներդ կասեք, որոնք են ծանր դեպքերը: Քո էլ, Տրիբուն ձյաի էլ ասածը ընդունում եմ, էդ inclusive education շատ լավ հասկանում եմ ինչ ա: Բայց նաև չես ժխտում չէ՞, որ կան նման հիվանդություններ և որ նման հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդը ոչ թե inclusive education-ի, այլ նաև ուղղակի, խնամքի ու հոգատարության կարիք ունի: Որ մեր երկրում նման շատ երեխաների ոչ թե կրթությամբ ու խնամքով ուզում են զբաղվեն ծնողները, բայց դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն, այլ հենց իրենք են առաջինը հրաժարվում նման երեխաներից ու հանձնում պետության խնամքին ու ասում դե պահի: Սա էլ պակաս կարևոր հարց չի:


Ինսայդեր ջան, դա մենակ նեղ մասնագետի որոշելիքը չի, դա համընդհանուր հասարակական խնդիր ա: Նայի, նեղ մասնագետը կարա բռնի, ասի՝ ADHD-ով էրեխեն էլ չի կարա դպրոցում սովորի, որտև ինքը չի կարում կենտրոնանա, հա շարժվում ա, մյուսներին խանգարում ա: Բայց արի ու տես, որ էս էրեխեքը մտավոր խնդիրներ չունեն: Ասենք, Այնշտայնն էլ ա ունեցել ADHD: Որպեսզի հարցն ավելի պարզ դառնա, ոչ մտավոր խնդրով երեխայի վրա բերեմ օրինակը: Նայի, անվասայլակով, քայլել չկարողացող երեխա ա: Երկու մոտեցում կա. իրան չտանել սովորական դպրոց, որովհետև անվասայլակի հարմարություններ չունի էդ դպրոցը, այլ տանել դպրոց, որը կառուցված ա հատուկ անվասայլակով էրեխեքի համար, ու մենակ իր նմաններն են սովորում: Երկրորդ տարբերակը սովորական դպրոցներն անվասայլակներին հարմարացնելն ա: Հասարակության ճիշտ զարգացման, առաջընթացի համար ես կարծում եմ, որ երկրորդն ա ճիշտը: 

Իսկ կրթության կարիք բոլորն ունեն, չկա նենց մարդ, որ չունենա, անկախ նրանից՝ ինչ աստիճանի են մտավոր և ֆիզիկական ունակությունները տուժած: Այլ հարց ա, որ մենք՝ որպես հասարակություն չենք կարողանում այդ մարդկանց կրթության կարիքը հոգալ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա քո ասած դեպքերին, երբ ծնողները հրաժարվում են, միշտ չի, որ «ծայրահեղ ծանր» դեպքեր են: Մի հարյուր տարի առաջ Դաունի հիվանդությամբ մարդը համարվում էր մենակ «խնամքի ու հոգատարության» կարիք ունեցող: Էսօր իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, թե ոնց են Դաունի հիվանդությամբ մարդիկ տարբեր տեղերում աշխատում, դաշնամուր նվագում, զանազան արհեստներով զբաղվում, անգամ համալսարան ընդունվում: Ուրեմն արդեն էդ «ծայրահեղ ծանր» դեպքի շեմքն իջել ա: Մեր խնդիրը պիտի լինի էդ շեմքը հնարավորինս իջացնելն ու ի վերջո վերացնելն ա, ոչ թե որոշելը, թե որն ա «ծայրահեղ ծանր», որը՝ չէ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «պետության խնամքին» հանձնելը, ապա անբաշար պետությունից ա, որ էդպես ա: Նորմալ պետությունը նախ ֆինանսական մեծ օգնություն ցույց կտար այդ երեխաներին (ի դեպ, եթե մի երեխայի վրա ծախսվող ինտերնատի փողը փոխանցվի ծնողներին, գուցե շատ ավելի քիչ ծնողներ թողնեն իրենց երեխաներին): Հետո, կաներ ամեն ինչ, որ իրա վրա «էժան նստի», այսինքն՝ կզբաղվեր էդ երեխաների կրթությամբ, որ հետո կարողանան աշխատել: Ու տարօրինակ կերպով Հայաստանի նման աղքատ երկրներում են նման երեխաներն ինտերնատներում հայտնվում: Հարուստ երկրներում սովորաբար նրանք աշխատում են, երբեմն նույնիսկ առանձին ապրում:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2014), insider (09.07.2014), Mephistopheles (09.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (09.07.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ շատ կտփե՞ք, եթե համարձակվեմ ասել, որ անգամ մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաները պետք ա սովորեն սովորական դասարաններում: Բացատրեմ: Նախ սկսենք էդ կնգա ապուշ ասածներից, թե մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները խանգարում են խելացի էրեխեքին: Հայաստանում շատ տարածված մտածելակերպ ա, թե՝ խելոքներին պետք ա օգնենք, որ բարձունքների հասնենք: Մեր կրթական համակարգը հիմնված ա հենց էդ խելոքների վրա, անգամ միջակները չեն ձգում, ուր մնաց՝ մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողները, մինչդեռ իմ համեստ կարծիքով կրթությունը պետք ա ուղղված լինի բոլորին բավարարելու, հատկապես միջակներին, որովհետև իրանք թվով ամենամեծն են, խելացիներն ու մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները կոնտինուումի երկու ծայրերի բացառություններն են: Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա հենց փոքրուց երեխային սովորեցնելը, որ ինքը հասարակության մի մաս ա, ու իրա ունակությունները ոչ թե նրա համար են, որ ինքը բարձունքներ նվաճի, այլ օր օգնի նրանց, ովքեր իր նման չեն, օրինակ հենց թեկուզ ընկերություն անելով: Բայց իհարկե խնդիրներով էրեխեքը պիտի տարբեր ծրագրերով դասավանդվեն: Կասեք՝ ո՞նց ա դա հնարավոր, երբ նրանք ընդհանուր մի դասարանում են: Եթե նման օրինակ տեսած չլինեի, օդում պիտի կրակեի: Բայց կարամ իմ Պրահայի դպրոցի օրինակը բերեմ: Էնտեղ կոնկրետ մաթեմը բոլորս անհատական ծրագրով էինք անցնում: Մի գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո անցնում էինք մյուսի: Դասերի ժամանակ էլ դասատուն ոչ թե գրատախտակին բան էր բացատրում, այլ առանձին-առանձին հերթով բոլոր էրեխեքին կանչում, նայում ուր են հասել, նախորդ դասի վարժությունների սխալները քննարկում, եթե պետք էր լինում, նոր բան բացատրում, իսկ էդ ընթացքում մնացած բոլորն իրենց էդ դասի հանձնարարություններն էին լուծում:
> 
> Հետո, շատ կարևոր ա ստանալ մի հասարակություն, որտեղ բոլորը բոլորից են սովորում, ոչ թե ուսուցիչը սովորեցնում ա, աշակերտը՝ սովորում: Այսինքն՝ նույն ուսուցիչը պետք ա աշակերտներից սովորի, աշակերտներն էլ միմյանցից: Հիմա սրա հետ կապված մի դեպք պատմեմ: 
> 
> Մեր կողքը մի գերդաստան ա բնակվում: Իրանք հայտնի են իրանց մեղմ ասած մտավոր ոչ փայլուն կարողություններով: Մտավոր հետամնացությունը կոպիտ տերմին կլինի, բայց կարելի ա ասել, որ նորմայի կոնտինուումի ստորին մասերում էին: Էդ գերդաստանի աղջիկներից մեկն ինձնից մի դասարան ցածր էր: Մինչև դպրոց գնալն էլ մենք իրար հետ ընկերություն անում էինք, բակում խաղում էինք, իրար ծնունդների գնում ու մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելն էլ լավ մոտիկ էինք: Ասենք եթե մեկը չասեր, որ իրանք (կամ հենց թեկուզ իմ էդ ընկերուհին) մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեն, կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի (էս էլ քեզ դիսկրիմինացիայի օրինակ. դասատուներն ասում էին, թե՝ ինչ ես Ռիմուշի հետ ընկերություն անում): Ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ աղջիկը հաճախ մեր տուն էր գալիս ու մաթեմի տնայինները դեմ տալիս, որ անեմ: Չէի անում: Նստում, ժամերով բացատրում էի, թողնում, որ ինքը անի: Էնքան էի բացատրում, մինչև իրոք կարողանում էր: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ոնց էի ուրախանում տենց ժամանակ: Հետո որ մեծացա, մտածեցի՝ ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեր ինքը դպրոցում, եթե դասախոսներն էլ նման վերաբերմունքի արժանացնեին: 
> 
> Բայց ամեն ինչից բացի, էդ մեր կողքի գերդաստանի կանայք մի շատ կարևոր հատկանիշ ունեին. իրանց ձեռքից ամեն ինչ գալիս էր, տները պլպլում էին, էփած ճաշերը գժանոց համով էին, կարուձևից իրանց նմանը չկար: Բաներ, որոնցից ես՝ ամենայն գերազանցիկս գոնե էդ տարիքում լրիվ զրո էի, հիմա էլ չեմ փայլում: Ու ասենք կարայի, չէ՞, Ռիմուշից դրանք սովորեի (մինչև դպրոց գնալը գոնե տիկնիկի շոր կարել սովորել եմ իրանից): Բայց հենց էդ դիսկրիմինացիան բերել էր նրան, որ տպավորություն էի ստացել, թե նրանից սովորելու բան չունեմ, թե մեջներիցս ես եմ: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա. մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխան կարա ուրիշ հատկանիշներ ունենա, որոնցով կարա հասարակությանն օգուտ տա, կարա մեծանա ու ինչ-որ փոքր աշխատանք ունենա, իր վաստակածով ապրի, ոչ թե թոշակների հույսին մնա: Իսկ նման վերաբերմունքն ու համակարգն ուղղակի սպանում ա էս մարդկանց՝ հավերժ կախված դարձնելով մնացածներից:



Սրա համար քեզ տփելը չգիտեմ, բայվ Հայաստանից վտարել ա պետք, լավ ա դու քո ոտով գնացիր: Այլևս դու հայ չես, դավաճան

----------

Jarre (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Եթե ներառված երեխաների թիվը կամ նրանց դասավանդումը դժվար է մեկ ուսուցչի համար, ապա պետք է դասարանին կցել հավելյալ ուսուցիչ(ներ)։ 60000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացող ուսուցչուհուց պահանջել, որ նա անձնազոհ աշխատի? Էս ոլորտում  լուրջ ֆինանսավորում է պետք, եթե ուզում ենք գոնե մի 30 տարի հետո "ավելի որակյալ պտուղներ քաղենք"։ Սա իմ համար ավելի լուրջ խնդիր է , քան էլեկտրոէներգիայի, Աֆրիկյանների տան, կամ նախագահի փոփոխության խնդիրը։ Եթե մենք ուզում ենք փոփոխություն,  պետք է սկսենք մանկապարտեզներից, դպրոցներից։ Ակտիվիստներին էդ ուղղությամբ է պետք ակտիվացնել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, Հայաստանում էդ երեխեքի մեծ մասին իրանց սեփական ծնողներն էն մեկուսացնում ու տանում ինտերնատ, ոչ թե օրենքով են դնում մեկուսացնում: Այսինքն ծնողը չի պահում նման երեխուն, ինքն իրանից ա առաջինը մեկուսացնում, ուր թե մնաց դպրոց տա ...


Հոպար, մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ տգետ հասարակություն ենք: Մեր ծնողներն էլ են տգետ, մենք սաղս տգետ ենք ու անկիրթ: Կրթության կարիք մենակ հատուկ դպրոցների ուսուցիչները չունեն, ծնողներն էլ ունենք, քանի որ իրանք էլ չեն իմանում, թե ինչպես ա պետք վարվել նման երեխայի հետ: Մեր մոտ ծնողը ամաչում ա, որ իրա երեխեն խնդիրներ ունի, դրա համար էլ իրա ձեռով երեխուն մեկուսացնում ա, կամ ավելի վատ, տանում թողնում ա ինչ-որ հաստատությունում ու ինչ-որ ժամանակ հետո ընդհանրապես լքում ա: Էս մի հատ գլոբալ խնդիր ա ու չի սահմանափակվում մենակ կրթությամբ - սոցիալական ասպեկտը կա, տնտեսական ասպեկտը կա, ամբողջ հասարակության ընկալունակության ասպեկտը կա; Հազար խնդիր կա: 

Վոբշեմ, Բյուրը մի բան ճիշտ ասեց, մենք շատ հեռու ենք դեռ նրանից, որ էս հարցում, ու շատ այլ խոցելի խմբերի հարցում, մոտակա մի 50-100 տարում մենք կարանք խելքին մոտ բան անենք: Առավելագույնը որին կարելի հասնել էն ա, որ գոնե էտ կարգի երեխեքին նորմալ վերաբերվեն, ծաղրի առարկա չդարձնեն, մարդկային լինեն .....  ու սենց շարքային տրիվիալ մտքեր ....

----------


## insider

> Հոպար, մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ տգետ հասարակություն ենք: Մեր ծնողներն էլ են տգետ, մենք սաղս տգետ ենք ու անկիրթ: Կրթության կարիք մենակ հատուկ դպրոցների ուսուցիչները չունեն, ծնողներն էլ ունենք, քանի որ իրանք էլ չեն իմանում, թե ինչպես ա պետք վարվել նման երեխայի հետ: Մեր մոտ ծնողը ամաչում ա, որ իրա երեխեն խնդիրներ ունի, դրա համար էլ իրա ձեռով երեխուն մեկուսացնում ա, կամ ավելի վատ, տանում թողնում ա ինչ-որ հաստատությունում ու ինչ-որ ժամանակ հետո ընդհանրապես լքում ա: Էս մի հատ գլոբալ խնդիր ա ու չի սահմանափակվում մենակ կրթությամբ - սոցիալական ասպեկտը կա, տնտեսական ասպեկտը կա, ամբողջ հասարակության ընկալունակության ասպեկտը կա; Հազար խնդիր կա: 
> 
> Վոբշեմ, Բյուրը մի բան ճիշտ ասեց, մենք շատ հեռու ենք դեռ նրանից, որ էս հարցում, ու շատ այլ խոցելի խմբերի հարցում, մոտակա մի 50-100 տարում մենք կարանք խելքին մոտ բան անենք: Առավելագույնը որին կարելի հասնել էն ա, որ գոնե էտ կարգի երեխեքին նորմալ վերաբերվեն, ծաղրի առարկա չդարձնեն, մարդկային լինեն .....  ու սենց շարքային տրիվիալ մտքեր ....


Տրիբուն ձյա, լրիվ ճիշտ էս, մենք պետք ա փոխվենք, ոտից գլուխ, էս համակարգի փտած ժառանգությունն էլ, որ մեզ անցել ա՝ էտ էլ հետը: Թե չէ էս կոսմետիկ բարեփոխումները սաղ իմիտացիա են:

Հ.Գ. Իմ ախպոր կնոջ ծնողները խուլ ու համր են: Որ պետք ա ամուսնանար, բնականաբար լիքը դեմ մարդ կար: Բնական բան ա, ժառանգաբար փոխանցվելու մտավախություն կար: Բայց մարդը իրա որոշումը կայացրեց՝ մի հատ ասլան տղա ունի մի հատ էլ թագուհի աղջիկ: Երեխեքը որ փոքր էին, հա հարցնում էին, բա ինչի՞ տատին, պապին չեն խոսում, բան ենք ասում՝ չեն լսում: Ծնողները էնքան ճիշտ դաստիարակություն տվեցին, որ հիմա երկուսն էլ, չնայած իրանց դպրոցական տարիքին, հանգիստ խուլ ու համրերի թարգմանիչ կարան աշխատեն, մեր կենացներն էլ սեղանի վրա հավեսով թարգմանում են ճտերը: Էն մի պապուց տատուց էլ, հաստատ, պակաս չեն սիրում: Իմ համար էլ հազար լսողից ու խոսացողից լավն են՝ մարդ հաճույք ա ստանում իրանց հետ շփումից ...

----------

Jarre (11.07.2014), Rhayader (09.07.2014), Ruby Rue (09.07.2014), Sagittarius (12.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Գորտուկ (11.07.2014), Տրիբուն (09.07.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ եղբայր, հենց էտ ա որ չի կարելի: Նույն պրոբլեմներով երեխեքին դու հավաքում ես իրար գլխի մի տեղ, որը ուզես թե չուզես դառնում ա գետո - հենց սա էլ նշանակում ա հասարակությունից մեկուսացում ու մարգինալացում: Կրկնեմ ընկեր, խնդիրը նրանում չի, որ էտ երեխեքը պարտադիր պիտի մաթեմատիկա կամ աշխարհագրություն սովորեն ինչ-որ կերպ, հատուկ մեթոդով կամ առանց դրա: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ էտ երեխեքը պիտի հասարակության ինտեգրալ մասը լինեն: 
> 
> Էտ, ստեղ մի քանի անգամ կրկնված inclusive education ասվածը կատակ բան չի: Նորմալ երկրները մի քանի տասնամյակում են եկել էտ եզրակացության, որ համանման խնդիրենրով երեխեքին իրար գլխի մի տեղ հավաքելով խնդիրը ավելի ա խորանում ու սրվում: Էտ երեխեքը տեսնում են միայն իրանց նման կամ իրանցից քիչ տարբերվող երեխեքի, իրանք սկսում են արագ հասկանալ, որ իրանք նորմայից դուրս են ու իրանց արհեստականորեն առանձնացրել են մնացածից: Իրանք, առանց որևէ մեկի օգնության սկսում են արագ կտրվել հասարակությունից, ինքնա-մարգինալացվում են, դառնում են խնդիր իրանք իրանց ու մոտ հարազատների համար:


Իրականում լիմիտ կա դրա համար ու լիքը ֆակտորներ: Մեկը՝ եթե երեխան չի հասցնելու ընդհանուր կրթական ծրագրի հետևից, կամ պիտի ընդհանուր կրթական ծրագրի մակարդակն իջեցնել, ինչից մնացած երեխաներն են տուժելու, կամ էլ ինքն ամբողջ դպրոցի ընթացքում պայքարելու է սեփական թերարժեքության զգացողության դեմ: Մյուսը՝ բուլլիինգ, որն էլի լուրջ խնդիր է նույնիսկ առանց մտավոր խնդիրների երեխաների համար: Երրորդը՝ հատուկ խնամք ու ուշադրություն այդ երեխաների նկատմամբ, քանի որ իրենց համար նախատեսված անվտանգության նորմերն ավելի խիստ են, քան մյուս երեխաների համար:

Դե ֆակտո, դպրոցը, բացի կրթական հաստատությունից, գոյության պայքար է: Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով է ճիշտ  այդ պայքարի մեջ մտցնել երեխաների, որոնք պարզապես չեն կարող գոյատևել: Իրենք կամ միշտ լինելու են կախյալ/ճնշված ստատուսում, կամ պայքարը պիտի վերացնի, ինչը կնշանակի բոլոր երեխաներին պարտադրել լինել միջակություններ: «Եթե Աշոտի խելոքությունից Գևորիկն իրեն ստորացված է զգում, պետք է ստիպել Աշոտին այլևս խելոք չլինել» մեխանիզմով:

Դրա համար էլ սկզբուն նշեցի լիմիտի մասին: Եթե, ասենք, Ասպերգերի սինդրոմով կամ դիսլեքսիայով երեխան ընդհանուր դեպքում կարող է նորմալ կրթական ծրագրով առաջ գնալ՝ հնարավոր է, դպրոցական հոգեբանի և ուսուցչի օգնությամբ, ավելի լուրջ դեպքերը գործնականում ագրեթե անլուծելի խնդիրներ են ավելացնում:

Երեխայի հոգեբանական մեխանիզմները դիտարկենք: Եթե երեխային միաժամանակ ցույց տանք երկու նորմա՝ իր համար նախատեսված ավելի խիստ ու պահանջկոտը, որն իրենից պահանջում է խելացի լինել, ակտիվ, համագործակցող, ու մյուս երեխայի համար նախատեսված ներողամիտ, գերուշադիր, չպահանջողը, իր պոտ կոգնիտիվ դիսոնանս կառաջանա, որը կարող է լուծվել երկու հնարավոր ձևերով. երեխան կամ կսկսի նմանվել մտավոր խնդիրներովին, որպեսզի իր վրա էլ ավելի փափուկ նորմաների համակարգ տարածվի, կամ երեխան իր մեջ կամրագրի, որ խնդիրներովը թերի է ու իրենից ցածր: Երկրորդ լուծումից հետևում է նաև ենթագիտակցական անտիպատիա «թերի» մարդու նկատմամբ, որը տորթի իրենից լավ կտոր է ստանում: Այս կոնտեքստում, նույնիսկ բարությունը «թերի» անձի նկատմամբ ընդամենը սեփական դոմինացիան ֆիքսելու միջոց է, ինչպես բուլլիինգն ու ատելությունը:

Փաստորեն, վերևում մենք ունենք փոփոխականների մեծ մասը: Փորձենք դիտարկել խնդրի լուծումները:

Հատուկ դպրոցներ խնդիրներով երեխաների համար՝ նշանակում է իրենց իզոլացնել հասարակությունից ու դե ֆակտո իրենց վրա խաչ քաշել որպես հասարակության անդամներ: Իմ կարծիքով, սա տրագիկ, բայց անհրաժեշտ լուծում է միայն ծայրահեղ դեպքերի համար:

Երկրորդ լուծումն ավելի վատ է՝ թուլացնել կրթական համակարգն այնպես, որ այն տարածվի ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ երեխաների վրա: Դե ֆակտո, եթե գեղեցիկ բառերը մի կողմ թողնենք, ստացվում է, որ բոլորին պետք է վերաբերվել որպես խնդիրներով երեխաներ: Այս լուծման ամենամեծ խնդիրն իր անտրամաբանականությունն է՝ չօգտագործենք ապուշություն բառը: Եթե երեխաների մտավոր ունակությունները դիտարկենք որպես X առանցք, ու համակարգից շահելը՝ որպես Y առանցք, կարող ենք տեսնել մոտավորապես այսպիսի կոր (չստացվեց ճիշտ նկարել, ցավոք, կներեք).



Կարմիրով նշված են խիստ խնդիրներով երեխաները, նարնջագույնով՝ տարածված խնդիրներով երեխաները, դեղինով՝ առանց խնդիրների, բայց միջինից ցածր մտավոր ունակություններով երեխաները, կանաչով՝ միջին վիճակագրականը, կապույտով՝ միջինից բարձրերը:

Առաջին խումբն այդպիսի համակարգից չի շահի, երկրորդն ու երրորդը կշահեն ու կհասնեն իրենց ամենաբարձր կետին, չորրորդ խմբի վրա գրաֆիկը կսկսի ընկնել, ու չորրորդ խմբի վերին մասն ու հինգերորդ խումբը ոչ միայն չեն շահի նման համակարգից, այլ նույնիսկ կտուժեն դրանից:

Սա գրեմ, որ իմ լուծումը փորձեմ առաջարկել:

----------

insider (10.07.2014), Վիշապ (11.07.2014), Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Rhayader, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր մտքերի համար։ Մասամբ համաձայն եմ, մասամբ՝ ոչ։ Նայի՛ր.




> Դե ֆակտո, դպրոցը, բացի կրթական հաստատությունից, գոյության պայքար է: Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով է ճիշտ այդ պայքարի մեջ մտցնել երեխաների, որոնք պարզապես չեն կարող գոյատևել: Իրենք կամ միշտ լինելու են կախյալ/ճնշված ստատուսում


Այս մտքի հետ ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ։ Կարծում եմ, որ երբ օրինակ Հայաստանում մտցնեն նման բարեփոխում, էտ դեպքում մինիմում առաջին սերունդը (խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխենաերի) բախվելու է այս խնդրի հետ։ 
Մյուս կողմից էլ ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե գործընթացը սկսվի մսուր-մանկապարտեզից, ապա երեխան հասնելով դպրոցական տարիքի արդեն նման երեխաներին դիտելու է որպես իրեն հավասար մարդու։ Գուցե նաև որպես ընկերոջ։ Օրինակ վերցնենք այն երեխաներին, ովքեր փոքր հասակից շփվել են մտային խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների հետ։ Նրանք նրանց դիտում են, որպես եղբոր, ընկերոջ։ 

Իսկ եթե ավելի գլոբալ նայենք՝ հաշվի առնելով մարդկային հիմնական բնազդները, ապա այո՛, այսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ Հայաստանում այդպիսի մարդիկ միշտ լինելու են ճնշված։ Ու նրանք ճնշված են լինելու կյանքում, ոչ միայն դպրոցում։ Բայց իրանց մսուր-մանկապարտեզ-դպրոցից սկսած նման շրջապատ գցելով հասարակության մեջ ավելի շատ ինտեգրված լինելու շանսերը բարձրանում են։ Դե համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով։

Ու այստեղ իրականում իմ գրածները շատ հարաբերական են։ Որովհետև օրինակ նույն հասարակություն կոչվածը հարաբերական երևույթ է։ Որովհետև էն ինչ էսօր մարդիկ անվանում են քաղաքակրթություն կամ հասարակություն իմ համար դա ուղղակի վայրենի բնազդներով օժտված, շրջապատը քանդող, մարդկանց ստրկացնող մարդկանց հավաքածոն է։ 

Բայց կարծում եմ, որ նման երեխաների մասին ասածս ընդհանուր առմամբ հասկանալի է։




> կամ պայքարը պիտի վերացնի, ինչը կնշանակի բոլոր երեխաներին պարտադրել լինել միջակություններ: «Եթե Աշոտի խելոքությունից Գևորիկն իրեն ստորացված է զգում, պետք է ստիպել Աշոտին այլևս խելոք չլինել» մեխանիզմով:


Այսպես կարող է պատահի ու շանսերը բավական մեծ են, բայց պարտադիր չէ, որ հենց այսպես լինի։ Այսինքն սա անլուծելի խնդիր չէ ու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակ՝ արդյունքը չէ, իմ կարծիքով։
Ուղղակի այսպես չլինիելու համար հարկավոր է փոխել կրթական համակարգի մի քանի հիմնավոր սկզբունք։ 

Կարծում եմ, որ ես ինքս չունեմ մտային շեղում։ Համենայն դեպս բժշկության էսօրվա զարգացվածության փուլում բժշկության տեսանկյունից ես մտային շեղումներ չունեմ։
Բայց դպրոցի մթնոլորտում տիրող մթնոլորտը՝ թե՛ հասակակիցների կողմից ճնշումները և թե՛ դասատուների անհամբեր լինելը շատ-շատ է ազդել կոնկրետ իմ ընկալման մակարդակի վրա։ 

Հետո մի անգամ այստեղ ներկա գտնվեցի տեղի ամերիկյան դպրոցներից մեկի դասընթացին ու նախանձով լցվեցի, որ մեր ժամանակներում տենց չի եղել։ Ուրեմն էտ դասարանում կային երեխաներ, ովքեր անգլերենի անգամ տարրական գիտելիքներ չունեին։ Բայց ուսուցիչները շատ մեծ սիրով, պատրաստակամությամբ օգնում էին իրենց։ Ու ըստ ուսուցիչների ու ծնողների խոսքերի դա ոչ մի ձև չի ազդում իրենց երեխաների ուսման մակարդակի վրա։ Լավ սովորողը միշտ ապրում է առաջընթաց, լեզուն չիմացող կամ վատ սովորողն էլ միշտ ապրում է առաջընթաց՝ իր մակարդակին համապատասխան։ Ու էտ բոլորը ՄԻ ԴԱՍԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ սովորում։ Ու էտ դպրոցում կան երկու աուտիստ երեխաներ։ Երևի չես հավատա ասածիս, բայց դասամիջոցին երբ տեսա, թե էտ երեխաների հետ ոնց են շփվում, ոնց են ներգրավում իրենց խաղերի մեջ, ուղղակի հիացած էի։

Դե էս դպրոցը ավելի շատ բացառություն է, որովհետև այստեղ նորմալ ընտանիքների երեխաներ են։ Ամիսը մոտ 1500 դոլար է վարձը։ Այսինքն էն ծնողների երեխաներն են սովորում, ովքեր մեծ նշանակություն են տալիս երեխաների կրթությանը, քանի որ էտ գումարը փոքր չի էս երկրում ապրող մարդու համար։

Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էս փոքր օրինակով պարզ երևում է, որ հնարավոր է նման ինեգրում։

Ու ես մտածում եմ, որ հա՛, ճիշտ է, էտ աուտիզմով երեխաները հավանաբար միշտ էլ կմնան էտպիսին, բայց ստեղ խնդիրն ավելի շատ ոչ թե իրենց ուսումն է, այս ա) իրենց սովորացնել հասարակության մեջ ապրելու և բ) իրանց դասարանցիներին սովորեցնել շփվել և ընկերություն անել նման մարդկանց հետ։




> Եթե երեխային միաժամանակ ցույց տանք երկու նորմա՝ իր համար նախատեսված ավելի խիստ ու պահանջկոտը, որն իրենից պահանջում է խելացի լինել, ակտիվ, համագործակցող, ու մյուս երեխայի համար նախատեսված ներողամիտ, գերուշադիր, չպահանջողը, իր պոտ կոգնիտիվ դիսոնանս կառաջանա, որը կարող է լուծվել երկու հնարավոր ձևերով. երեխան կամ կսկսի նմանվել մտավոր խնդիրներովին, որպեսզի իր վրա էլ ավելի փափուկ նորմաների համակարգ տարածվի, կամ երեխան իր մեջ կամրագրի, որ խնդիրներովը թերի է ու իրենից ցածր:


Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞, որ բոլորից էլ միշտ պահանջվի։
Օրինակ՝ ես քարտուղար եմ ու շեֆս միշտ բողոքում է իմ աշխատանքից, միշտ գտնում է թերացումներ, ստիպում, որ ես լուծեմ։
Մեր գործադիր տնօրենը դա տեսնում է։ Իսկ ես էլ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես է շեֆս իրանից էլ անընդհատ դժգոհ, անընդհատ գտնում է թերացումներ, ստիպում, որ նա բարելավի իր աշխատանքը։
Հիմա մեզանից ո՞ւմ մոտ կառաջանա կոգնիտիվ դիզոնանս։ 

Կարծում եմ, որ եթե բոլորի առջև դրված լինեն հստակ պահանջներ՝ ամեն մեկին իր փայ պատասխանատվություններով, ապա նման իրավիճակի հավանականությունը բավական կքչանա։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Jarre եթե մի երեխայից պահանջում ես, որ ինքը բազմապատկման աղյուսակ անգիր ասի, իսկ մյուսից՝ որ ռետինը չուտի կամ մատիտը քիթը չմտցնի, դժվար թե իրենք տարբերությունը չզգան: Դպրոցում աշխատանքի բաշխում չկա, որ պահանջները տարբեր լինեն, ամեն դասարանում ամեն երեխայի նույն դասն են կարդում, նույն տնայինները հանձնարարում, նույն ստուգողականները գրում: Ու փաստացի դու չես կարող հասնել, որ IQ60-ով աշակերտը նույն առաջադիմությունն ու գնահատականներն ուենա, ինչ IQ100-ովն ու IQ160-ովը:

Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ թույլերին զոհաբերելը հանուն ուժեղների բավականին դաժան որոշում է, բայց ուժեղներին հանուն թույլերի զոհաբերելը պարզապես հրեշավոր է:

----------

insider (12.07.2014), Nihil (11.07.2014), Ուլուանա (11.07.2014), Վիշապ (11.07.2014), Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Խնդիրները «ոչ սովորական» երեխաների մոտ շատ տարբեր են ու չի կարելի բոլորին ընդհանրացնել ու բոլորին անցկացնել նույն կրթական մեխանիզմով, ասենք` առանձին դպրոցում/դասարանում, կամ «սովորական» երեխաների հետ միասին։
Երբեմն անհրաժեշտ է յուրաքանչյուրին անհատական վերաբերմունք ցույց տալ։ Կան ինչ–ինչ խնդիրներով երեխաներ, որոնք *ոչ մի խնդիր* չունեն «սովորական» երեխաների հետ նույն դասարանում սովորելու, ուստի և չարժի նրանց առանձնացնել։ Օրինակ ասենք հենաշարժողական համակարգի հետ խնդրիներ ունեցողները (առնվազն ապուշություն է նրանց առանձնացնելը)։ Բայց օրինակ հենաշարժողական համակարգի հետ խնդրիներ չունեցող, բայց առանձնահատուկ կռվարար ու ագրեսիվ երեխաներին տանել ու «սովորական» երեխաների հետ նստեցնելը կարող է ահագին բացասական հետևանքներ ունենալ։ Օրինակ էդ մասին ԱՄՆ–ում կարծես թե ահագին մտածել են ու ինչ–որ կանոնակարգեր են մշակել, թե ինչպիսի դեպքերում ինչպես է պետք անել, որ համ երեխայի համար շահավետ լինի, համ` հասարակության։ Ու այն դեպքերում, երբ հարմար չի տվյալ երեխային դպրոցում կրթել, ապա տվյալ երեխան կրթվում է մասնավոր ուսուցչի մոտ, կամ մասնավոր դպրոցում, կամ տանը` կախված հանգամանքներից։ Ուսուցիչը ինչ–ինչ խնդիրներ ունեցող մեկ երեխայի հետ հնարավոր է կարիք ունենա ավելի շատ աշխատելու (որպեսզի ադեկվատ արդյունքեր լինեն), քան թե մի ամբողջ դասարանի հետ։ 
Այն որ երեխան կարող է սոցիալապես կտրվել կամ կարող է խտրականություն առաջանալ, ապա այդ հարցերը լուծվում են երեխաներին սոցիալացնող առանձին ծրագրերով, որովհետև միշտ չի, որ ստացվում է ուսումն ու սոցիալացումը համատեղել։
ԱՄՆ–ում այդ մեխանիզմները աշխատում են, ու կան հայտնի մարդիկ, որոնք բարդ մանկություն են ունեցել ու հատուկ կրթություն են ստացել ու դրա շնորհիվ են դարձել հայտնի մարդիկ։ 
Պետք չի սա խառնել խտրականության հետ, այսինքն իրավունքներն ու հնարավորությունները պետք չի խառնել իրար։ Օրինակ ինչ–ինչ խանգարումներ ունեցող երեխան իհարկե իրավունք ունի Ստենֆորդի համալսարան ընդունվել, իհարկե եթե կարողանա հանվաքել անհրաժեշտ բալերը։ Եթե երեխան ինչ–ինչ շեղումներ ունի, որոնք սակայն նրան չեն խանգարում անհրաժեշտ առարկաներից փայլուն բալեր հավաքել, ապա մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ–ում եթե այդ երեխան ու մեկ այլ «սովորական» երեխա հավաքեն նույն բալերը, ապա առավելությունը կտրվի առաջինին։ 
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ դպրոցներում երեխաներին այնպես են կրթում, որ ոչ մեկ ինչ–որ խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին կամ մարդկանց առանձնահատուկ չվերաբերվի կամ իրենից ցածր չդասի, խտրականության մասին օրենքը շատ խիստ է, իրավաբանական համակարգն էլ` զարգացած։ 
Մակերեսայնորեն, առանց երկար աշխատելու երեխային որակել մտավոր հետամնաց, առաձնացնել ու սահմանափակել հնարավորությունները, դա ստորություն է։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, մակերեսայնորեն, առանց երկար աշխատելու, զուտ «դեմոկրատիայի» համար բարդ խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխային տանել ու նստեցնելը սովորական դասարանում, էլի դեբիլություն է։

----------

insider (12.07.2014), Rhayader (12.07.2014), Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Դե հա, դրա համար էլ ես առանձնացրել էի սովորելու ունակության հետ կապված խնդիրները  :Smile:  մնացածը, ասենք, կույր երեխային Բրայլի այբուբենով դասագիրք տալը կամ դասը խուլ ու համրերի լեզվով բացատրելը միայն տեխնիկայի հարց է:

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre եթե մի երեխայից պահանջում ես, որ ինքը բազմապատկման աղյուսակ անգիր ասի, իսկ մյուսից՝ որ ռետինը չուտի կամ մատիտը քիթը չմտցնի, դժվար թե իրենք տարբերությունը չզգան: Դպրոցում աշխատանքի բաշխում չկա, որ պահանջները տարբեր լինեն, ամեն դասարանում ամեն երեխայի նույն դասն են կարդում, նույն տնայինները հանձնարարում, նույն ստուգողականները գրում: Ու փաստացի դու չես կարող հասնել, որ IQ60-ով աշակերտը նույն առաջադիմությունն ու գնահատականներն ուենա, ինչ IQ100-ովն ու IQ160-ովը:
> 
> Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ թույլերին զոհաբերելը հանուն ուժեղների բավականին դաժան որոշում է, բայց ուժեղներին հանուն թույլերի զոհաբերելը պարզապես հրեշավոր է:


Բայանդուր ջան, պարտադիր չի, որ քո ասած տարբերակը լինի։ Բնականաբար, դա անընդունելի է։ Բայց ԱՄՆ-ի որոշ նահանգներում, Եվրոպայում և անգամ արդեն Ռուսաստանում մշակվում են ուսման եղանակներ, երբ աուտիստ երեխաները հատուկ դպրոց այցելելու փոխարեն այցելումն են սովորական միջնակարգ դպրոցներ և սովորում այսպես կոչված և համարվող նորմալ երեխաների հետ։

Եթե իսկապես հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ ուսման մեթոդներ են կիրառում նման դպրոցներում կարող ես տարբեր օֆիցիալ վեբկայքերից գտնես այդ ինֆորմացիան։ Իսկ եթե սպասեք, ես ինքս ժամանակ կգտնեմ և կանեմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայանդուր ջան, պարտադիր չի, որ քո ասած տարբերակը լինի։ Բնականաբար, դա անընդունելի է։ Բայց ԱՄՆ-ի որոշ նահանգներում, Եվրոպայում և անգամ արդեն Ռուսաստանում մշակվում են ուսման եղանակներ, երբ աուտիստ երեխաները հատուկ դպրոց այցելելու փոխարեն այցելումն են սովորական միջնակարգ դպրոցներ և սովորում այսպես կոչված և համարվող նորմալ երեխաների հետ։
> 
> Եթե իսկապես հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ ուսման մեթոդներ են կիրառում նման դպրոցներում կարող ես տարբեր օֆիցիալ վեբկայքերից գտնես այդ ինֆորմացիան։ Իսկ եթե սպասեք, ես ինքս ժամանակ կգտնեմ և կանեմ։


Ես վերևում նշել եմ իմ մտավախություններն այս հարցի շուրջ: Միակ լուծումը, որ տեսնում եմ, դեղին ու կանաչ խմբերի (առողջ դեբիլներին ու միջակություններին) առանձնացնելն է: Կապույտները կարող են նարնջագույնների (խելացիները՝ տարածված խնդիրներով երեխաների) հետ սովորել ու նույնիսկ ընդգրկվել կրթական պրոցեսի մեջ՝ կարելի է ասել, մանկավարժական փորձ ձեռք բերել, օգնելով նարնջագույններին յուրացնել նյութը: Ի միջի այլոց, այս պրակտիկան, թեև ոչ մասսայական, բայց կիրառվում է ԱՄՆ-ում (ուժեղների՝ խնդիրներով երեխաներին մասնավոր պարապմունքներ դասերից հետո տալը):

Խնդիրները հիմնականում առաջացնում են առողջ դեբիլներն ու միջակությունները: Սորրի, որ այդ խմբի մասին կոպիտ եմ արտահայտվում, մոխրագույն մասսայի նկատմամբ երբևէ սեր կամ կարեկցանք չեմ զգացել:

Դե ֆակտո, ընդգծելով տարբերությունը խելացի ու խնդիրներով երեխաների միջև (երբ երեխան ոչ թե զգում է իր՝ նորմայից թույլ լինելը, այլ դիմացինի՝ նորմայից ուժեղ լինելը, ուղղորդում ըստ դրական հատկանիշի, ոչ թե բացասական), մենք կստանանք համակարգ, որտեղ երկու առավել խոցելի խմբեր (թե՛ խելացիները, թե՛ խնդիրներով երեխաները բուլլիինգի հաճախակի զոհեր են) սովորում են գոյակցել ու երկուսն էլ դրանից շահում են:

Վստահ չեմ կարող ասել առանց փորձնական արդյունքների, բայց այս համակարգում նարնջագույն խմբի երեխաների առաջադիմությունը կարող է ավելի բարձր լինել, քան դեղին խմբինը:

Կարմիր խմբի առոմով ոչ մի լուծում չեմ տեսնում, բացի հատուկ ուսհաստատություններից, հաշվի առնելով, որ այս խմբի երեխաները հաճախ անընդհատ հսկողության ու խնամքի կարիք ունեն, որը սովորական կրթական հաստատություններում անհասանելի է:

----------

insider (13.07.2014), Տրիբուն (13.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որ շնորհակալություններ եմ շարում, նենց չի, որ համաձայն եմ բոլորի հետ: Ուղղակի տրամաբանված ու հիմնավորված գրառումներն են դուրս գալիս: Մի քիչ զբաղված եմ էս օրերին: Ազատվեմ, խոստանում եմ իմ ոչ պակաս լուսավոր մտքերն էլ փոխանցել հարգարժան քննարկողներին  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (14.07.2014), Rhayader (13.07.2014), Շինարար (13.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում լիմիտ կա դրա համար ու լիքը ֆակտորներ: Մեկը՝ եթե երեխան չի հասցնելու ընդհանուր կրթական ծրագրի հետևից, կամ պիտի ընդհանուր կրթական ծրագրի մակարդակն իջեցնել, ինչից մնացած երեխաներն են տուժելու, կամ էլ ինքն ամբողջ դպրոցի ընթացքում պայքարելու է սեփական թերարժեքության զգացողության դեմ:


Ռայմոնդ հոպար, դու հենց սկզբից սահմանում ես հետևյալ ելակետային դրույթը «բոլոր երեխաները իրավունք ունեն ստանալ կրթություն ու մատուցվող կրթությանը որակն ու ակնկալվող արդյունքը պիտի նույնը լինի բոլոր երեխաների համար»: 

Իսկ ես սահմանում եմ հետևյալ ելակետային դրույթը. «Բոլոր երեխաները, անկախ մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական ունակություններից, իրավունք ունեն լիարժեք ինտեգրվելու հասարակության մեջ: Կրթական համակարգը հասարակությանն ինտեգրվելու լավագույն ու ամենաուղղակի միջոցն ա»: 

Մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների համար ստացված կրթության որակը ու ակնկալվող արդյունքը երկրորդական ա: Հետևապես ոչ մի կարիք չկա կրթական ծրագրերը փոխելու, որի արդյունքում ուժեղ երեխեքը պիտի տուժեն: Մտավոր խնդիր ունեցող երեխու համար բացարձակապես մեկ ա, թե ինքը 2+2-ով սահմանափակվելու, թե լոգարիթմով ու պրոգրեսիայով: 

Բնականաբար խոսքը չի գնում ծայրահեղ դեպքերի մասին, երբ երեխան լրիվ կախվածության մեջ ա խնամողից: Բայց հարյուրավոր դեպքեր կան, երբ երեխան մինիմում հասարակական ու սոցիալական վարք կարում ա ապահովի, բայց մտավոր կամ ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունի: Ու էս երեխեքին ինստիտուցիոնալացնելը հանցագործություն ա:

----------


## Rhayader

Տրիբուն, դու դիտարկում ես երեխաներին որպես պասիվ, ակցեպտոր դիրքով կրթական համակարգի օբյեկտներ, բայց իրենք սուբյեկտներ են:

Մյուս կողմից, նորից կրկնեմ, իմ դրած կարմիր խմբի երեխաները ցանկացած պահի կարող են, ասենք, մկրատ կուլ տալ: Իրենք անընդհատ հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունեն: Ինչ-որ կետ կա, որից հետո երեխան լիարժեք չի կարող գործել հասարակության մեջ, ինչքան էլ մենք դա չցանկանանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, դու դիտարկում ես երեխաներին որպես պասիվ, ակցեպտոր դիրքով կրթական համակարգի օբյեկտներ, բայց իրենք սուբյեկտներ են:


Ռայ ջան, մտքիդ էս փայլատակումը չհասկացա: Իմ հետ պարզ տերմիններով խնդրում եմ. ես մտավոր թույլ ունակություններ ունեմ, չեմ կրթվում, միայն փորձում եմ ինտեգրվել թեմային: 




> Մյուս կողմից, նորից կրկնեմ, իմ դրած կարմիր խմբի երեխաները ցանկացած պահի կարող են, ասենք, մկրատ կուլ տալ: Իրենք անընդհատ հատուկ խնամքի կարիք ունեն: Ինչ-որ կետ կա, որից հետո երեխան լիարժեք չի կարող գործել հասարակության մեջ, ինչքան էլ մենք դա չցանկանանք:


Ընգեր, խոսքը չի գնում նրանց մասին, որոնք մշտական խնամքի կարիք ունեն: Դրա մասին նշել էի: Էտ տիպի երեխաներին ամենայն հավանականությամբ իրոք հատուկ մոտեցում ա պետք: 

Ինչևէ, ես ոլորտի մասնագետ չեմ ու գիտելիքներս խիստ մակերեսային են: Միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ աշխատանքի ու կյանքի բերումով ծանոթ եմ երկու ծանոթ եմ երկու ծայրահեղ դեպքերին էլ՝ երկու իրարից խիստ տարբեր կոնտեքստներում: Առաջին դեպքում, նույնիսկ մի քիչ նորմայից շեղված երեխաները հայտնվում էին հատուկ կրթական հաստատություններում՝ բոլոր բացասական հետևանքներով: Երկրորդ դեպքում, արդեն մի 20 տարի ա, նոր մեթոդներ էին ներդվում, ու փորձ էր արվում առավելագույնս բոլոր տեսակի շեղումներով երեխաներին ներգրավել նորմալ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում: Ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ գրել եմ, առաջին դեպքի հետ մոտիկից ծանոթանալուց հետո, մոտ երկու ամիս գիշերային կաշմառներ եմ ունեցել: Երկրորդից հետո, բերանս մինչև ականջներս բաց, երջանիկ դեմքով քնել եմ:    

Ամեն դեպքում, իմ իմանալով էս էն խնդիրն ա, որին վերջնական լուծում դեռ տրված չի նույնիսկ շատ զարգացած երկրներում: Դեռ լիքը հետազոտություններ են կատարվում, լիքը քննարկումներ են լինում, պիլոտներ են անում, և այլն, և այլն:

----------

Jarre (17.07.2014), Mephistopheles (16.07.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամեն դեպքում, իմ իմանալով էս էն խնդիրն ա, որին վերջնական լուծում դեռ տրված չի նույնիսկ շատ զարգացած երկրներում: Դեռ լիքը հետազոտություններ են կատարվում, լիքը քննարկումներ են լինում, պիլոտներ են անում, և այլն, և այլն:


Նայած զարգացած երկիր ։Ճ Իմ կարծիքով ԱՄՆ–ում ռացիոնալ մոտեցնումեր կան սույն խնդրի շուրջ ։ampagorgor
Դպրոցները ունեն ստանդարտներ ու մինիմում շեմեր, որոնց կրթվող երեխաները պետք է համապատասխանեն։ Եթե երեխան հետ է ընկնում սրանդարտներից, ապա ուսումնասիրվում են պատճառները ու առաջարկվում է լրացուցիչ ունենալ անհատական մասնավոր պարապմունքներ, որ երեխան հասնի մյուսներին և/կամ առաջարկվում են տարբեր լրացուցիչ կրթական ծրագրեր,  անհատական, կամ ոչ անհատական։ Հաշմանդամ երեխաների վրա դրվող սրանդարտներն էլ շատ բարձր են ու խիստ, նենց չի որ այս երեխաներին մեղմ են վերաբերվում ու թույլ են տալիս անգրագետ կամ անօգնական մնալ։ Ստեղի հաշմանդամները հաճախ առողջներից շատ ավելի ուժեղ անհատներ են։

Եթե հետաքրքիր է, նայեք ԱՄՆ օրենքները ու կարգերը հաշմանդամ երեխաների կրթության հետ կապված` The Individuals with Disabilities Education Act
Լիքը ինֆորմացիա կա, թե երբ, ինչ, ոնց, որտեղ։

Նայեք ՀՀ կայքը` ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ԿՐԹՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՌԱՆՁՆԱՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԻ ԿԱՐԻՔ ՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ԿՐԹՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
Լրիվ սովետ ա, հավայի անիմաստ նախադասություններ, բարի ցանկություններ։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2014)

----------

